# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Τελικά τι θέλουν πραγματικά οι γυναίκες;

## DL010117a

Είναι ένα αιώνιο ερώτημα που κανένας δεν τόλμησε, ούτε μπόρεσε να λύσει. Μεγάλοι Φιλόσοφοι και Ψυχολόγοι αλλά και απανταχού ειδικοτήτων, δεν μπόρεσαν να λύσουν αυτό το αιώνιο ερώτημα. Για να κάνω λίγο πίο συγκεκριμένο το ερώτημα, θα το τοποθετήσω στο πλαίσιο των σχέσεων. Βλέπουμε σήμερα πως έχουν επηρεάσει τα μέσα μαζικής ενημέρωσης και ειδικότερα το ίντερνετ, επηρεάζοντας και τις σχέσεις. Δεν θέλω να μακρηγορήσω πολύ, γι' αυτό και θα προσπαθήσω να το συμπτύξω το θέμα. Αυτό το θέμα το γράφω κατ' αρχήν με αφορμή κάτι που γίνεται εδώ και καιρό στην σχολή μου. Έκανα ένα, δύο προσεγγίσεις με δύο κοπέλες και θα ήθελα και με μία τρίτη, αλλά έχει τον εγωισμό της μοναδικής όμορφης γυναίκας πάνω στον κόσμο που με απωθεί αυτό, αλλά ταυτόχρονα με εξιτάρει. Οι δύο κοπέλες μου σέρβιραν χυλόπιτα, αλλά με τον τρόπο τους που για εμένα τουλάχιστον είναι σχεδόν προσβλητικός, γιατί δεν μου το είπαν αλλά το έδειξαν, η κάθε μία με τον τρόπο της, (ενώ το ιδανικό για εμένα είναι να το λες, αλλά με μία σωστή δικαιολογία). Η μία ενώ μιλούσαμε κλπ, της πρότεινα αμέσως να βγούμε για κάποιο καφέ να συνεχίσουμε εκεί την συζήτησή μας. "Έφαγα" άκυρο με την δικαιολογία ότι δεν βγαίνει καθόλου, φυσικά δεν το πίστεψα, αλλά ίσα ίσα που το σεβάστηκα και δεν συνέχισα, μαθαίνω από τρίτο, ότι βγήκε ραντεβού με έναν από την σχολή, το όποιο το έμαθα και από άλλες πηγές από τελείως διαφορετικούς ανθρώπους. Δεν συνέχισα, προσπάθησα τουλάχιστον να κρατήσω μία επαφή, αλλά ούτε αυτό, δεν φάνηκε να θέλει. Η άλλη κοπέλα, φαινομενικά είναι φοβερά ντροπαλή, δεν είχε καμία σχέση, έτσι και με εκείνη γνωρίστηκα και πάντα σε φιλικό επίπεδο ήταν και η συζήτηση και η στάση μου, το ίδιο και με την πρώτη κοπέλα. Τέλος πάντων η συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα, γνώρισε έναν συμφοιτητή μου, που είναι 35 χρονών, κρατάει μια χαρά επαφή με αυτόν, χωρίς να υπάρχει κάτι σεξουαλικό. Είμαι δηλαδή εγώ και αυτός ο 35αρης δίπλα δίπλα, έρχεται εκείνη και χαιρετάει μόνο αυτόν. Δεν με ενόχλησε τόσο το άκυρο και στις δύο περιπτώσεις, όσο το ότι οι προτιμήσεις αυτών των κοριτσιών που είναι και οι δύο 19, είναι αλλοπρόσαλλες. Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι οι ντροπαλές γυναίκες, θέλουν το alter ego τους, στον άνδρα. Και τελικά ξανά επαναλαμβάνω την ερώτηση, τι θέλουν τελικά οι γυναίκες, στο πλαίσιο πάντα των σχέσεων; Θέλουν ανθρώπους με six pack όπως αρμόζει στην δική μου γενιά, ως κακό πρότυπο; Θέλουν χρήματα, εμπειρία (λόγω του 35αρη), τι από όλα αυτά; Για να μην υπάρξουν παρεξηγήσεις, δεν είμαι θυμωμένος, αλλά προβληματισμένος...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εμενα μου φαινεται απλο το ερωτημα σου και οχι τοσο δυσκολο να απαντηθει θελουν καπιον σαν ενα γνωστο μου που ολη την ωρα γυμναζοταν στο γυμναστηριο ενω το επαιζε κα σοφιστικε με διαφορα βιβλια για να κανει τον τελειο και ολο μου ελεγε δε γ.. καπου θα κατσει η μπιλια *αν δε θελει αυτη θα θελει η αλλη και αν δε θελει η αλλη θα θελει η παραλη* κλπκλπ θελουν δηλαδη καπιον σαν φωτομοντελο να τις δουλευει κανοντας τον σοφιστικε τυπο και αυτον θα τον κυνηγισουν ολες σχεδον για να τις αφησει μετα μπουκαλα για την επομενη κλπκλπ

----------


## kounelaki1

Η μία ήθελε κάποιον "στα γούστα της" εφόσον λες ότι πιστεύει(η ειναι) ότι είναι τρομερά όμορφη ... και η άλλη ψάχνει έναν άντρα πιο οριμο με εμπειριες... Ίσως πιο σοβαρό. .. 
γενικά και εγω ως γυναίκα πιστεύω ότι ένας άντρας λίγο μεγαλύτερος μπορεί να προσφέρει το κάτι παραπάνω. .. και δεν εννοώ χρήματα. .. εννοώ ότι είναι πιο ανεξάρτητος. .. ότι ο ενθουσιασμός του να βρει οπωσδήποτε κορίτσι να το φτιάξει γιατί έτσι. .. χωρίς καμία προοπτική. .. του έχει περάσει. ..
χωρίς να εννοώ ότι οι μικρότεροι δεν πρέπει να έχουν κοπέλα :-P αλλά πιστεύω ότι ένα αγόρι 19 χρονών μπορεί να έχει ένα κοριτσάκι 16-17 χρονών. .. γιατι θα θέλουν και οι δύο απλά να "τα έχουν " ..
Βέβαια γυναίκα από γυναίκα διαφέρει. .. και αγόρι από αγόρι. .. με λίγη υπομονή θα βρεις αυτή που ψάχνεις! !

----------


## DL010117a

> εμενα μου φαινεται απλο το ερωτημα σου και οχι τοσο δυσκολο να απαντηθει θελουν καπιον σαν ενα γνωστο μου που ολη την ωρα γυμναζοταν στο γυμναστηριο ενω το επαιζε κα σοφιστικε με διαφορα βιβλια για να κανει τον τελειο και ολο μου ελεγε δε γ.. καπου θα κατσει η μπιλια *αν δε θελει αυτη θα θελει η αλλη και αν δε θελει η αλλη θα θελει η παραλη* κλπκλπ θελουν δηλαδη καπιον σαν φωτομοντελο να τις δουλευει κανοντας τον σοφιστικε τυπο και αυτον θα τον κυνηγισουν ολες σχεδον για να τις αφησει μετα μπουκαλα για την επομενη κλπκλπ


Χμ, αυτή είναι μία από τις όψεις του νομίσματος, στην πραγματικότητα αυτό το ερώτημα ούτε ο Φρόιντ, μπόρεσε να το εξηγήσει κάπως, αλλά ακόμη και η φιλοσοφία "σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά". Η μία όψη όντος είναι έτσι, γιατί αυτό φαίνεται, οι άλλες όψεις όμως; Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι το μυαλό της γυναίκας, ποτέ δεν θα εξηγηθεί...

----------


## DL010117a

> Η μία ήθελε κάποιον "στα γούστα της" εφόσον λες ότι πιστεύει(η ειναι) ότι είναι τρομερά όμορφη ... και η άλλη ψάχνει έναν άντρα πιο οριμο με εμπειριες... Ίσως πιο σοβαρό. .. 
> γενικά και εγω ως γυναίκα πιστεύω ότι ένας άντρας λίγο μεγαλύτερος μπορεί να προσφέρει το κάτι παραπάνω. .. και δεν εννοώ χρήματα. .. εννοώ ότι είναι πιο ανεξάρτητος. .. ότι ο ενθουσιασμός του να βρει οπωσδήποτε κορίτσι να το φτιάξει γιατί έτσι. .. χωρίς καμία προοπτική. .. του έχει περάσει. ..
> χωρίς να εννοώ ότι οι μικρότεροι δεν πρέπει να έχουν κοπέλα :-P αλλά πιστεύω ότι ένα αγόρι 19 χρονών μπορεί να έχει ένα κοριτσάκι 16-17 χρονών. .. γιατι θα θέλουν και οι δύο απλά να "τα έχουν " ..
> Βέβαια γυναίκα από γυναίκα διαφέρει. .. και αγόρι από αγόρι. .. με λίγη υπομονή θα βρεις αυτή που ψάχνεις! !


Δύο είναι και ανέφερα και αυτή την "όμορφη" ως τρίτη, που θα ήθελα να την προσεγγίσω, αλλά δεν θα το κάνω από εγωισμό και επειδή θα ξέρω το αποτέλεσμα. Η μία από τις δύο κοπέλες "η ντροπαλή", προσεγγίζει πιο εύκολα τον 35αρη. Επειδή τυγχάνει να τον ξέρω, είναι επικοινωνιακός και δεν φοβάται ούτε διστάζει να μιλήσει σε κοπέλες. Δεν είναι η μοναδική που τον πλησιάζει αλλά είναι και άλλες όπως 18αρες και φυσικά οι 19αρες της ηλικίας μου δηλαδή. Ναι, σε έναν άντρα της δικής μου ηλικίας, ψάχνουν όπως το ανέφερες να "τα χουν". Δηλαδή μόνο σεξ, καμιά βόλτα, περιστασιακές εξόδους για ποτό και φαγητό κλπ. Καλά είναι αυτά δεν αντιλέγω, εγώ ψάχνω κάτι βαθύτερο από αυτά, ψάχνω επικοινωνία και ψυχική επικοινωνία. Δεν κοίταξα εξωτερική εμφάνιση, οι πολύ όμορφες με εκνεύριζαν λόγω εγωισμού. Βέβαια και αυτές έχουν ένα κενό που προσπαθούν να το καλύψουν με τον εξωτερικό "θώρακα", που περίτεχνα φορούν. Απλά προσπαθώ να καταλάβω την λογική της γυναίκας, για να αντιδράσω αναλόγος. Δεν μου αρέσει τόσο το ηλεκτρονικό μέσω, δεν κάνεις υγιές φλέρτ από εκεί, αλλά πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο. Τέλος ανέφερες μια φράση, πολλές φορές την έχω πει και εγώ σε άλλα άτομα που έχουν το "ίδιο πρόβλημα", αλλά δεν την πιστεύω στην πραγματικότητα, γιατί δεν ισχυεί. Στην δική μου ηλικία, αν δεν έχεις six pack ή δεν έχεις άλλη κοπέλα (για να ζηλέψει) ή δεν έχεις κοπέλες στον κοινωνικό σου περίγυρω ή δεν είσαι επικοινωνιακός, απλά δεν υπάρχεις για εκείνες (σκληρό αλλά συνάμα και πραγματικό).

----------


## elis

Στο είπε ο Αλέξανδρος θέλουν ένα τύπο τούμπανο που να είναι σοφιστικέ πράγμα που δε γίνεται νομίζω

----------


## Nefeli28

Θελουν καποιον να τις παιδευει. Ειναι κοινο μυστικο...

----------


## DL010117a

> Θελουν καποιον να τις παιδευει. Ειναι κοινο μυστικο...


Νεφέλη, αυτή είναι άλλη μια προοπτική του νομίσματος, που δεν την είχα σκεφτεί. Θα μπορούσες να το αναλύσεις αν θέλεις, λίγο περισσότερο τι εννοείς με την έννοια "παιδεύει";

----------


## DL010117a

> Στο είπε ο Αλέξανδρος θέλουν ένα τύπο τούμπανο που να είναι σοφιστικέ πράγμα που δε γίνεται νομίζω


Αφού πράγματι δεν γίνεται, πως βλέπουμε γύρω μας, ευτυχισμένους ανθρώπους με τις σχέσεις τους; Τι ελκύει τελικά μία γυναίκα άραγε;

----------


## FaceOnlyaMotherCouldLove

μουρη μαλλια και υψος

οταν πλησιαζουν τα 30 αρχιζουν να προτειμανε τα λεφτα

ειναι πολυ απλο, το αν θα το αποδεχτεις ομως ειναι αλλο θεμα

----------


## DL010117a

> μουρη μαλλια και υψος
> 
> οταν πλησιαζουν τα 30 αρχιζουν να προτειμανε τα λεφτα
> 
> ειναι πολυ απλο, το αν θα το αποδεχτεις ομως ειναι αλλο θεμα


Λίγο απόλυτο αυτό, έχω δει άτομα που κάποιος θα έλεγε ότι δεν είναι και τόσο ελκυστικά και δεν έχουν ούτε φυσικά "μούρη", ούτε "ύψος", τα μαλλιά είναι σχετικό, αν ισχύει ο παραπάνω κανόνας, τότε αυτά τα άτομα δεν έπρεπε να έχουν σχέσεις. Αυτό με τα χρήματα που είπες, το έχω αναλύσει κάπως αλλιώς στο μυαλό μου και θεωρώ ότι είναι ένα πρωτογονικό στοιχείο. Στα πρωγονικά χρόνια, ο άντρας προστάτευε την γυναίκα με τους μύες, στον μεσαίωνα με τα όπλα και τώρα που δεν ισχύει κανένα από τα δύο προηγούμενα, αλλά την δύναμη έχει μόνο το χρήμα, έτσι λοιπόν μία γυναίκα, που δεν θέλει να κουραστεί ιδιαίτερα για να είναι ανεξάρτητη, προσπαθεί να βρει αυτόν τον συγκεκριμένο άντρα, για να την "προστατέψει"...

----------


## serios

Πρωτα απ'ολα δεν μπορεί να απαντηθεί το ερώτημα σαν συνολο γιατί πολύ απλα υπαρχουν πολλών ειδών γυναίκες καθώς κ άνδρες με διαφορετικα βιώματα, χαρακτήρα, γούστα και πεποιθήσεις.
Πρεπει να το παρουμε απο την σκοπιά των σχέσεων κ πως κάνουμε την επιλογή να βρούμε το έτερον ήμισυ.
Συνήθως είναι για να καλύψουμε την μοναξιά μας, την ανασφάλεια μας κ ίσως να βελτιώσουμε το βιοτικό μας επιπεδο. Σίγουρα πάντως είναι για να καλυψει κατι απο αυτά τα βασικά.

Η ασφάλεια πάντως είναι βασικό κομματι. Κ απο την μικρή μου εμπειρία οταν τα είχα με την πρώην σχέση μου είχε πει μαζί σου νιώθω προστασία.
Οπτ γίνεται για να καλυψει κάτι.Πως το προσδιορίζει αυτό η κάθε γυναικα μένει να το ανακαλύψει ο καθένας μας.

----------


## Macgyver

Aυτοπεποιθηση , ασφαλεια , χιουμορ , να ξερεις να μιλας , μια οικονομικη ανεση και να ποτα γερα ο αντρας στα ποδια του .......απο εμφανιση , απλα αρρενωπος , six pack αδιαφορον , φαρδεις ωμους , ωραια χερια και ενα σχετικο υψος ........
και ναναι ο αντρας κουλ , να μην μασαει και να μην εξαρταται απο τα κεφια της .......

ασχετως ηλικιας , η αυτοπεποπηθηση και το χιουμορ , απαραιτητα .....

----------


## elisabet

Βρίσκω πολύ άκυρο το ερώτημα. Τι είναι βρε παιδιά οι γυναίκες για να βρείτε τι θέλουν; Για πόσο μονοδιάστατες μας περνάτε;

Όσο και να ψάχνετε δεν θα βρείτε ποτέ απάντηση σε αυτό το ερώτημα, για τον απλούστατο λόγο οτι η καθεμιά μας είναι μια ξεχωριστή προσωπικότητα και θέλει διαφορετικά πράγματα. Ναι υπάρχουν κάποιες γενικές γραμμές ανάλογα με την ηλικία πχ, αλλά τίποτα από αυτά δεν είναι κανόνας.

Υπάρχουν γυναίκες που θέλουν τα λεφτά, που ψάχνουν για κάποιον να τις προστατεύει και να τους προσφέρει ασφάλεια, υπάρχουν άλλες που τους αρέσουν οι ντροπαλοί και σοβαροί, άλλες που προτιμούν έναν πιο κοινωνικό και ανοιχτό άνθρωπο... δεν υπάρχει κανόνας!

Και για να το θέσω κι αλλιώς, άντε και βρήκατε τι θέλουν οι γυναίκες και τι με αυτό; Θα μεταμορφωθείτε σε τέτοιον; Αν κάποιος είναι ντροπαλός και συνεσταλμένος πχ και του πούμε οτι οι γυναίκες δεν γουστάρουν ντροπαλούς τι θα κάνει; Θα πάψει να είναι ντροπαλός ξαφνικά;

----------


## Macgyver

> μουρη α


Τι σημαινει ' μουρη ' ?

----------


## DL010117a

> Βρίσκω πολύ άκυρο το ερώτημα. Τι είναι βρε παιδιά οι γυναίκες για να βρείτε τι θέλουν; Για πόσο μονοδιάστατες μας περνάτε;
> 
> Όσο και να ψάχνετε δεν θα βρείτε ποτέ απάντηση σε αυτό το ερώτημα, για τον απλούστατο λόγο οτι η καθεμιά μας είναι μια ξεχωριστή προσωπικότητα και θέλει διαφορετικά πράγματα. Ναι υπάρχουν κάποιες γενικές γραμμές ανάλογα με την ηλικία πχ, αλλά τίποτα από αυτά δεν είναι κανόνας.
> 
> Υπάρχουν γυναίκες που θέλουν τα λεφτά, που ψάχνουν για κάποιον να τις προστατεύει και να τους προσφέρει ασφάλεια, υπάρχουν άλλες που τους αρέσουν οι ντροπαλοί και σοβαροί, άλλες που προτιμούν έναν πιο κοινωνικό και ανοιχτό άνθρωπο... δεν υπάρχει κανόνας!
> 
> Και για να το θέσω κι αλλιώς, άντε και βρήκατε τι θέλουν οι γυναίκες και τι με αυτό; Θα μεταμορφωθείτε σε τέτοιον; Αν κάποιος είναι ντροπαλός και συνεσταλμένος πχ και του πούμε οτι οι γυναίκες δεν γουστάρουν ντροπαλούς τι θα κάνει; Θα πάψει να είναι ντροπαλός ξαφνικά;


Επειδή έκανα εγώ το ερώτημα, θα σου απαντήσω σε αυτά που αναφέρεις. Ναι, υπάρχει κανόνας για την πλειοψηφία και την βλέπω στην δική μου ηλικία αυτό. Όμως παρατηρώ και κάποιες φωτεινές εξαιρέσεις, που σίγουρα άλλη γυναίκα θα τους απέριπται, δεν τους κατηγορώ προς Θεού, αλλά προσπαθώ να βρω μία λογική εξήγηση πάνω σε αυτό. Όσον αφορά για τις προσωπικές μου λιγοστές εμπειρίες που αναφέρω παραπάνω, είναι ένα πολύ καλό παράδειγμα για το τι θέλει πραγματικά μια γυναίκα, στο πλαίσιο των σχέσεων. Μπορεί η κάθε μία γυναίκα να είναι ξεχωριστή προσωπικότητα όπως αναφέρεις, αλλά τα πρότυπα που επικρατούν, είναι κοινά και επηρεάζουν την όποια ξεχωριστή προσωπικότητα. Νομίζω ότι τον ντροπαλό και τον σοβαρό, τον βαριούνται εύκολα και στον κοινωνικό είναι λίγο πιο ενθουσιώδεις, αλλά σε κάποια στιγμή θα τον φοβηθούν από την πολύ κοινωνικότητά του και έτσι για να μην γίνει τίποτα με άλλη κοπέλα, τον κλείνουν σε ένα "καβούκι". Στο τελευταίο ερώτημα, δεν ξέρω να σου απαντήσω. Αν μιλάμε για εμένα, θα κοιτάξω να εξασκηθώ σε αυτά, γιατί εγώ προτιμώ έναν πιο ρομαντικό τρόπο. Όταν αναφέρω ότι θα εξασκηθώ, αυτό προϋποθέτει, ότι αυτά που θα μου πει κάποιος ως κανόνες, να είναι λογικά και τεκμηριωμένα, αλλά και πάλι είναι δύσκολο να σου πω, πως θα συμπεριφερόμουν αφού τα μάθαινα.

----------


## DL010117a

> Τι σημαινει ' μουρη ' ?


Εννοεί το πρόσωπο λογικά.

----------


## DL010117a

> Aυτοπεποιθηση , ασφαλεια , χιουμορ , να ξερεις να μιλας , μια οικονομικη ανεση και να ποτα γερα ο αντρας στα ποδια του .......απο εμφανιση , απλα αρρενωπος , six pack αδιαφορον , φαρδεις ωμους , ωραια χερια και ενα σχετικο υψος ........
> και ναναι ο αντρας κουλ , να μην μασαει και να μην εξαρταται απο τα κεφια της .......
> 
> ασχετως ηλικιας , η αυτοπεποπηθηση και το χιουμορ , απαραιτητα .....


Η αυτοπεποίθηση είναι στο προσκήνιο και το χιούμορ. Το ξέρω γιατί σε μία κοπέλα, γέλαγε με ότι και αν έλεγα, αλλά τότε ήμουν αρκετά "μικρός" στις σχέσεις, για να καταλάβω ότι ήθελε σχέση μαζί μου. Και γενικότερα συμφωνώ με αυτά που ανέφερες, θα κάνω και μία παρένθεση (ότι οι γυναίκες, όχι όλες, είναι προκατειλημμένες, ως προς το σώμα του άνδρα, αν είναι κάποιος παχύς, μπαίνει friendzone στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, αν είναι εμφανίσιμος, τότε τον προσεγγίζουν εκείνες, άλλο ένα μυστήριο που δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω, γιατί κάνουν αυτόν τον διαχωρισμό. Τώρα θα πουν οι γυναίκες, ότι και οι άντρες κάνουν διαχωρισμό, και εγώ θα απαντήσω όχι όλοι...).

----------


## DL010117a

> Πρωτα απ'ολα δεν μπορεί να απαντηθεί το ερώτημα σαν συνολο γιατί πολύ απλα υπαρχουν πολλών ειδών γυναίκες καθώς κ άνδρες με διαφορετικα βιώματα, χαρακτήρα, γούστα και πεποιθήσεις.
> Πρεπει να το παρουμε απο την σκοπιά των σχέσεων κ πως κάνουμε την επιλογή να βρούμε το έτερον ήμισυ.
> Συνήθως είναι για να καλύψουμε την μοναξιά μας, την ανασφάλεια μας κ ίσως να βελτιώσουμε το βιοτικό μας επιπεδο. Σίγουρα πάντως είναι για να καλυψει κατι απο αυτά τα βασικά.
> 
> Η ασφάλεια πάντως είναι βασικό κομματι. Κ απο την μικρή μου εμπειρία οταν τα είχα με την πρώην σχέση μου είχε πει μαζί σου νιώθω προστασία.
> Οπτ γίνεται για να καλυψει κάτι.Πως το προσδιορίζει αυτό η κάθε γυναικα μένει να το ανακαλύψει ο καθένας μας.


Συμφωνώ για τους λόγους που κάνει ή που θέλει να κάνει σχέσεις. Εγώ αναφέρομαι κυρίως στην πλειοψηφία των γυναικών, που αν και διαφορετικές προσωπικότητες όπως ανέφερε και η Ελισάβετ, έχουν κοινά χαρακτηριστικά και "θέλω", πάνω στο θέμα των σχέσεων.

----------


## maria eleni

Νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα προσωπικότητας σε δυο χρόνια γίνομαι τριάντα αλλά δεν κοιτάω τα λεφτά στον άλλον θέλω να ερωτευτώ όσο και αν πληγώθηκα την τελευταία φορά, ναι κάποιοι έχετε δίκιο που λέτε για μούρη τουλάχιστον στα δικά μου γούστα ναι θέλω ο άλλος τα καλά τησ φάτσας μου πάνω κάτω να τα έχει κ αυτός ( κατανοώ το γεγονός ότι δεν θεωρείται ώριμη αυτή η προσέγγιση αλλά κανείς δεν έιναι τέλειος)!Κατά τα άλλα σίγουρα χιούμορ και αυτοπεποίθηση !!!

----------


## Natalia_sups

Θα σας πω τι θελουν πραγματικα οι γυναικες αμα καταληξετε στο τι θελουν πραγματικα οι αντρες. Μπορειτε να καταληξετε μαζι σε ενα κοινο πορισμα; Ολοι το ιδιο θελετε; Περιμενω. Λολ.

----------


## Κύκνος

Κι εγώ περιμένω την απάντηση που περιμένει η Ναταλία αλλά όσο είμαι στην αναμονή θα απαντήσω...

Αγάπη και σεβασμό θέλουμε ως επί το πλείστον, τα λεφτά να τα βράσω αν δεν έχω αυτά που προανέφερα...δεν θα πω ότι δεν είναι καλό να υπάρχουν αλλά δεν είναι το α και το ω...ναι, θέλουμε να νιώθουμε ασφαλείς και προστατευμένες όντως αλλά αυτό δεν στο προσφέρουν τόσο τα χρήματα όσο η σωστή συμπεριφορά του άλλου απέναντι σου...

----------


## elis

Εγώ όσο μεγαλώνω αλλάζουν οι απαιτήσεις μου σταθερό παραμένει το όμορφο πρόσωπο χαρακτήρα παλιά δεν κοιτούσα τώρα βλέπω πόσο υπέροχο είναι το ανοιχτό μυαλό σώμα δε με πολύ ενδιαφέρει μέχρι συν δέκα κιλά μετά χάνει το πρόσωπο

----------


## Σαπουνάκι μπάνιου

Δεν υπαρχουν απολυτες συνταγες,η απαντήσεις στην ερωτηση σου.Κυνηγωντας κανόνες ισως χασεις την εξαίρεση.Ουσιαστικά,ρωτας ποια ειναι η επικρατεστερη νόρμα όσον αφορα το γουστο των γυναικών:

το κοινωνικό προτυπο αυτην την στιγμη παντως,"προωθεί" και ευνοεί εναν αντρα με τα ακολουθα χαρακτηριστικά:σοβαρό,επιβ λητικό,γυμνασμένο,και αλλα 4-5 χαρακτηριστικά που εχουν ως επικεντρο την Αυτοπεποίθηση

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Aυτοπεποιθηση , ασφαλεια , χιουμορ , να ξερεις να μιλας , μια οικονομικη ανεση και να ποτα γερα ο αντρας στα ποδια του .......απο εμφανιση , απλα αρρενωπος , six pack αδιαφορον , φαρδεις ωμους , ωραια χερια και ενα σχετικο υψος ........
> και ναναι ο αντρας κουλ , να μην μασαει και να μην εξαρταται απο τα κεφια της .......
> 
> ασχετως ηλικιας , η αυτοπεποπηθηση και το χιουμορ , απαραιτητα .....


Τι θέλουν οι γυναίκες? εμένα χαχα

----------


## elis

Κυκνε πολλές λένε όλοι μαλακεσ είναι τουλάχιστον να είναι ωραίος έτσι έλεγα κι εγώ μικροσ για τις γυναίκες

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκνε πολλές λένε όλοι μαλακεσ είναι τουλάχιστον να είναι ωραίος έτσι έλεγα κι εγώ μικροσ για τις γυναίκες


Elis, σίγουρα θέλω να είναι ωραίος στα δικά μου μάτια πάντα και σύμφωνα με τα γούστα μου αλλά αν είναι όντως μαλάκας τότε δεν πάει να μοιάζει και στον Λεονάρντο Ντι Κάπριο, θα προτιμήσω το γάτο μου... ♥

----------


## elis

Κυκνε μου ζητάς το αδύνατο αντρασ που να δουλεύει αποκλείεται να μην έχει νεύρα μια φορά το μήνα το λιγότερο εγγυημένο αυτό

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Κι εγώ περιμένω την απάντηση που περιμένει η Ναταλία αλλά όσο είμαι στην αναμονή θα απαντήσω...
> 
> Αγάπη και σεβασμό θέλουμε ως επί το πλείστον, τα λεφτά να τα βράσω αν δεν έχω αυτά που προανέφερα...δεν θα πω ότι δεν είναι καλό να υπάρχουν αλλά δεν είναι το α και το ω...ναι, θέλουμε να νιώθουμε ασφαλείς και προστατευμένες όντως αλλά αυτό δεν στο προσφέρουν τόσο τα χρήματα όσο η σωστή συμπεριφορά του άλλου απέναντι σου...


Εγω εννοουσα με αυτο που ειπα πως δεν υπαρχει συνταγη.

----------


## elis

Ε πέστο βρε μας εσκασεσ τσάμπα μιλάμε τόση ώρα

----------


## Nefeli28

> Δεν υπαρχουν απολυτες συνταγες,η απαντήσεις στην ερωτηση σου.Κυνηγωντας κανόνες ισως χασεις την εξαίρεση.Ουσιαστικά,ρωτας ποια ειναι η επικρατεστερη νόρμα όσον αφορα το γουστο των γυναικών:
> 
> το κοινωνικό προτυπο αυτην την στιγμη παντως,"προωθεί" και ευνοεί εναν αντρα με τα ακολουθα χαρακτηριστικά:σοβαρό,επιβ λητικό,γυμνασμένο,και αλλα 4-5 χαρακτηριστικά που εχουν ως επικεντρο την Αυτοπεποίθηση


Θα συμφωνησω με Σαπουνακι!
Με καλυψες.

----------


## elisabet

> Επειδή έκανα εγώ το ερώτημα, θα σου απαντήσω σε αυτά που αναφέρεις. Ναι, υπάρχει κανόνας για την πλειοψηφία και την βλέπω στην δική μου ηλικία αυτό. Όμως παρατηρώ και κάποιες φωτεινές εξαιρέσεις, που σίγουρα άλλη γυναίκα θα τους απέριπται, δεν τους κατηγορώ προς Θεού, αλλά προσπαθώ να βρω μία λογική εξήγηση πάνω σε αυτό. Όσον αφορά για τις προσωπικές μου λιγοστές εμπειρίες που αναφέρω παραπάνω, είναι ένα πολύ καλό παράδειγμα για το τι θέλει πραγματικά μια γυναίκα, στο πλαίσιο των σχέσεων. Μπορεί η κάθε μία γυναίκα να είναι ξεχωριστή προσωπικότητα όπως αναφέρεις, αλλά τα πρότυπα που επικρατούν, είναι κοινά και επηρεάζουν την όποια ξεχωριστή προσωπικότητα. Νομίζω ότι τον ντροπαλό και τον σοβαρό, τον βαριούνται εύκολα και στον κοινωνικό είναι λίγο πιο ενθουσιώδεις, αλλά σε κάποια στιγμή θα τον φοβηθούν από την πολύ κοινωνικότητά του και έτσι για να μην γίνει τίποτα με άλλη κοπέλα, τον κλείνουν σε ένα "καβούκι". Στο τελευταίο ερώτημα, δεν ξέρω να σου απαντήσω. Αν μιλάμε για εμένα, θα κοιτάξω να εξασκηθώ σε αυτά, γιατί εγώ προτιμώ έναν πιο ρομαντικό τρόπο. Όταν αναφέρω ότι θα εξασκηθώ, αυτό προϋποθέτει, ότι αυτά που θα μου πει κάποιος ως κανόνες, να είναι λογικά και τεκμηριωμένα, αλλά και πάλι είναι δύσκολο να σου πω, πως θα συμπεριφερόμουν αφού τα μάθαινα.


Μα τα πρότυπα υπάρχουν για όλους, άντρες και γυναίκες και πάλι είναι θέμα χαρακτήρα και προσωπικότητας. Αλλοι ακολουθούν τα πρότυπα, άλλοι όχι. Αυτό που λέω εν τέλει ακόμα κι αν υπάρχει κανόνας που δεν υπάρχει, είναι οτι είναι άχρηστος. Κάνουμε τεράστια προσπάθεια όλοι μας να είμαστε ο εαυτός μας, να είμαστε αυθεντικοί...αν μπούμε και στη διαδικασία να αρχίσουμε να σκεφτόμαστε τι ψάχνει το αντίθετο φύλο για να προσαρμοστούμε αναλόγως, βράστα! Η καλύτερη λύση λοιπόν είναι να προσπαθείς να είσαι όσο πιο αυθεντικός γίνεται ώστε να βρεθεί κάποια που να θέλει πραγματικά εσένα κι όχι μια κατασκευασμένη εικόνα.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκνε μου ζητάς το αδύνατο αντρασ που να δουλεύει αποκλείεται να μην έχει νεύρα μια φορά το μήνα το λιγότερο εγγυημένο αυτό


Δεν ζητάω να μην έχει νεύρα αλλά να μην με βρίζει και να μην με χτυπάει λόγω αυτών, αν είναι κι αυτό αδύνατο τότε επαναλαμβάνω ότι προτιμώ να μείνω με το γάτο μου...κι εγώ δούλευα, κι εγώ είχα νεύρα και τυχαίνει να έχω και τώρα αλλά δεν τα ξεσπάω σε όποιον δεν μου φταίει...είναι κι αυτό που ζητάω αδύνατο; Πες το μου αν είναι σε παρακαλώ να το ξεγράψω μια για πάντα αν είναι το ανδρικό φύλο γιατί να τρώω ξύλο δεν είναι κάτι που σκοπεύω να ανεχτώ ξανά...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εγω εννοουσα με αυτο που ειπα πως δεν υπαρχει συνταγη.


Κατάλαβα αλλά εγώ εξακολουθώ να θέλω μιαν απάντηση έστω επιγραμματικά ποια είναι τα βασικά που θέλουν...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Με το sick pack τι εννούμε ακριβώς;

----------


## Mara.Z

> Θα σας πω τι θελουν πραγματικα οι γυναικες αμα καταληξετε στο τι θελουν πραγματικα οι αντρες. Μπορειτε να καταληξετε μαζι σε ενα κοινο πορισμα; Ολοι το ιδιο θελετε; Περιμενω. Λολ.


πω αυτο ακριβως σκεφτομουν κι ετοιμαζομουν να το γραψω.....

ε ναι ακριβως! υπαρχει απαντηση στο ερωτημα τι θελουν πραγματικα οι αντρες? πλουσιο στηθος και καλογυμνασμενους γλουτους? ωραιο προσωπο? μαλλια? λεφτα? συμπεριφορα ανατολιτισσας που τα κανει ολα για τον πασα της? ή ανεξαρτητη? δηλαδη τι ειναι ο ανθρωπος? αντικειμενο με εργοστασιακες οδηγιες χρησης? ελεος δηλαδη με τις τυποποιησεις και τα καλουπια....

* καθε ανθρωπος, αντρας και γυναικα, αναλογα με την ιδιοσυγκρασια και τα βιωματα του και τι ποιοτητα ζωης θελει να εχει, ψαχνει να βρει εναν αναλογο συντροφο που να μπορει να μοιραστει και να υποστηριξει μαζι του αυτα που θεωρει σημαντικα....ειτε ειναι σεξ ειτε ειναι καθημερινοτητα ειτε ειναι ταξιδια ειτε ειναι επικοινωνια-κατανοηση-ενσυναισθηση-σεβασμος....*

----------


## Mara.Z

> Με το sick pack τι εννούμε ακριβώς;


κοιλιακοι!!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Κατάλαβα αλλά εγώ εξακολουθώ να θέλω μιαν απάντηση έστω επιγραμματικά ποια είναι τα βασικά που θέλουν...


Κυκνε μου, αν κρινω απο τα τελευταια 2-3 χρονια, που αλλαξα εμφανιση ριζικα, και απο τα ραντεβου και τις προσεγγισεις που ειχα....
να σου πω τι θελουν...
1)γλουτους, το α και το ω
2)μετα στηθος
3)και μετααααααααα κοιτανε προσωπο....

Αν τους κανουν αυτα, αρχιζουν τα τηλεφωνα και τα μηνυματα, με σκοπο να εντυπωσιασουν σαν τα κοκορια...
λεω οτι πηγα προσφατα ενα ταξιδακι? ααααααααααα ο αλλος εκανε 5 ταξιδια προσφατα
λεω οτι εχω παει σε 4-5 ευρωπαικες χωρες? αααααααααα ο αλλος εχει γυρισει οοοοοοοοοολη την ευρωπη, αμερικη, ασια....
λεω οτι θελω ενα μεταχειρισμενο αλλα καλο αυτοκινητακι να κανω τις δουλειες μου?αααααααααααα ο αλλος εχει shuffle αν το λεω σωστα...για να κανει λεει road trips....

ε αντε να βγαλεις ακρη με τετοιους μαλακες μετα....και αναρωτιουνται τι θελουν οι γυναικες....

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Κυκνε μου, αν κρινω απο τα τελευταια 2-3 χρονια, που αλλαξα εμφανιση ριζικα, και απο τα ραντεβου και τις προσεγγισεις που ειχα....
> να σου πω τι θελουν...
> 1)γλουτους, το α και το ω
> 2)μετα στηθος
> 3)και μετααααααααα κοιτανε προσωπο....
> 
> Αν τους κανουν αυτα, αρχιζουν τα τηλεφωνα και τα μηνυματα, με σκοπο να εντυπωσιασουν σαν τα κοκορια...
> λεω οτι πηγα προσφατα ενα ταξιδακι? ααααααααααα ο αλλος εκανε 5 ταξιδια προσφατα
> λεω οτι εχω παει σε 4-5 ευρωπαικες χωρες? αααααααααα ο αλλος εχει γυρισει οοοοοοοοοολη την ευρωπη, αμερικη, ασια....
> ...


Μου κάνει εντύπωση αυτό που λες, συνήθως θέλουν να κάνουν εντύπωση στους ομόφυλους τους και όχι στις γυναίκες, υποθέτω έτσι;

----------


## Mara.Z

> Μου κάνει εντύπωση αυτό που λες, συνήθως θέλουν να κάνουν εντύπωση στους ομόφυλους τους και όχι στις γυναίκες, υποθέτω έτσι;


για τους ομοφυλους τους, δεν καλοξερω....ισως δεν προσεχω...
αλλα για εντυπωσιασμο σε εμας, full !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
εχουν και μεθοδο...παπαγαλιζουν την ιδια καραμελα...

----------


## archangel

μακάρι να ήξερα.....

----------


## Miliva21

> Η αυτοπεποίθηση είναι στο προσκήνιο και το χιούμορ. Το ξέρω γιατί σε μία κοπέλα, γέλαγε με ότι και αν έλεγα, αλλά τότε ήμουν αρκετά "μικρός" στις σχέσεις, για να καταλάβω ότι ήθελε σχέση μαζί μου. Και γενικότερα συμφωνώ με αυτά που ανέφερες, θα κάνω και μία παρένθεση (ότι οι γυναίκες, όχι όλες, είναι προκατειλημμένες, ως προς το σώμα του άνδρα, αν είναι κάποιος παχύς, μπαίνει friendzone στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, αν είναι εμφανίσιμος, τότε τον προσεγγίζουν εκείνες, άλλο ένα μυστήριο που δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω, γιατί κάνουν αυτόν τον διαχωρισμό. Τώρα θα πουν οι γυναίκες, ότι και οι άντρες κάνουν διαχωρισμό, και εγώ θα απαντήσω όχι όλοι...).


Κατηγορεις τις γυναικες ως προκατειλλημενες και θα ριξουν ακυρο σε καποιον χοντρουλη ή πιθανοτατα οχι τοσο εμφανισημο και λες οτι δεν τις καταλαβαινεις ....εσυ ας πουμε ως πιο σκεπτομενος ανθρωπος (οπως δηλωνεις) ...δεν πηγες στη μετρια ...ελαφρως χοντρουλα γ να εκτιμησεις τον εσωτερικο της κοσμο....η ομορφη με το τουπε σου γυαλισε .....οπως σε ολους τους υπολοιπους (δν καταλαβαινω λοιπον τον λογο του προβληματισμου σου ..ουτε και τη πεποιθηση σου οτι εσυ ξεχωριζεις απο τη μαζα) την ωραια θες κ εσυ οπως κ οι περισσοτεροι!

Εγω αυτο που εχω ν απαντησω στο θεμα σου ειναι να μην πηγαινεις με βαση το τι θελουν οι γυναικες..γτ καθεμια θελει κατι ξεχωριστο...αλλη μπορει ν θελει γυμνασμενο....αλλη μορφωμενο...αλλη πλουσιο...αλλη καλλιτεχνη...αλλη καριεριστα...αλλη τον μπαμπα της.. αλλη τον γιο της...μην κολλας στο οτι οι γκομενες που την επεσες γουσταραν μεγαλυτερους....γουστα ειναι αυτα...μην απορεις που γουσταρει 35αρη...αστη....περι ορεξεως...

Το μονο που μπορεις ν κανεις ειναι να εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση και ν εισαι ο εαυτος σου ...βοηθαει παντα ...και ειναι γενικος κανονας

Τωρα αυτο που θα ηθελα να πω πιο συγκεκριμενα στη περιπτωση σου ειναι να προσπαθησεις να μην φαινεσαι τοσο εκτος κλιματος....γενικως εχω την εντυπωση οτι θες μονιμως να ξεχωριζεις απο το συνολο και υιοθετεις καποια πραγματα που μπορει να ξενιζουν στους υπολοιπους ....δεν σ λεω ν αλλαξεις.. αλλα αυτη η προσπθεια του να εισαι μοναδικος σε κανουν να μιλας διαφορετικα...να εχεις διαφορετικα ενδιαφεροντα που πιθανοτατα οι αλλοι δν τα κατανοουν και δεν ταυτιζονται....

Ειμαι κατα του κοπαδιου και της μαζοποιησης ομως νμζ οτι το εχεις παει σε αλλο ακρο....γνωμη μου...δν ξερω.....γινε λιγο πιο προσεγγισιμος πχ μπορει να μην πιστευεις στα ζωδια ( και καλα κανεις ουτε εγω πιστευω )ομως μπορεις στα πλαισια χιουμορ να ρωτησεις τι λες σ αρεσει το ζωδιο μ ταιριαζουμε? Γενικως μπορεις να ξεχωριζεις ομως πρεπει να βρεις μια ισορροπια γ να παρακολουθεις και τι γντ παραεξω....

----------


## markela1

Το θέμα είναι απλο. Το γούστο της καθε κοπέλας είναι διαφορετικό. Δεν νομιζω οτι υπάρχει μονο μια απαντηση στον προβληματισμό σου, διότι η κάθε γυναίκα θέλει και κάτι διαφορετικό . Βλέποντας τον εαυτό κου ψάχνω κάποιον έξυπνο , να ξέρει να χειρίζεται καταστάσεις και να παιζει μέντο μυαλό μου, έτσι θα κερδίσει το ενδιαφέρον μου. Η εξωτερική εμφάνιση προφανώς μετράει αλλά έρχεται σε δεύτερη μοίρα . Πιστεύω πως πολλά κορίτσια ίσως σκέφτονται σαν εμένα. Δεν ξέρω εαν σε βοηθησα !

----------


## Macgyver

> Η αυτοπεποίθηση είναι στο προσκήνιο και το χιούμορ. Το ξέρω γιατί σε μία κοπέλα, γέλαγε με ότι και αν έλεγα, αλλά τότε ήμουν αρκετά "μικρός" στις σχέσεις, για να καταλάβω ότι ήθελε σχέση μαζί μου. Και γενικότερα συμφωνώ με αυτά που ανέφερες,...).


Aν και πολυ νεος , εχεις μια μεγαλη ωριμοτητα , διαπιστωνω ..............ακριβως αυτα ειναι τα δυο βασικα ......με εντυπωσιαζεις , δεδομενης της ηλικιας σου .......

----------


## Macgyver

> Εννοεί το πρόσωπο λογικά.


Μπαα , δεν ισχυει ..........η ολη προσωπικοτητα μετραει .....

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν ζητάω να μην έχει νεύρα αλλά να μην με βρίζει και να μην με χτυπάει λόγω αυτών, αν είναι κι αυτό αδύνατο τότε επαναλαμβάνω ότι προτιμώ να μείνω με το γάτο μου...κι εγώ δούλευα, κι εγώ είχα νεύρα και τυχαίνει να έχω και τώρα αλλά δεν τα ξεσπάω σε όποιον δεν μου φταίει...είναι κι αυτό που ζητάω αδύνατο; Πες το μου αν είναι σε παρακαλώ να το ξεγράψω μια για πάντα αν είναι το ανδρικό φύλο γιατί να τρώω ξύλο δεν είναι κάτι που σκοπεύω να ανεχτώ ξανά...


Οι σημερινες γυναικες , δεν σηκωνουν και πολλα πολλα , ποσο μαλλον ξυλο ..........και καλως ..........ελαχιστοι ειναι αυτοι που θα σηκωσουν χερι , καυγαδες παντα γινονται .......

----------


## Ammos

Όταν τελικά οι γυναίκες αποφασίσουν τι θέλουν, ας το μοιραστούν επιτέλους με τους άνδρες, να ξέρουν κι αυτοί πως να πράξουν...

Ammos

----------


## elis

μαρα ετσι ειναι ακριβωσ αναλογα τι λεσ αυτο λεμε

----------


## giorgos35

Αν και δεν διάβασα όλα τα σχόλια. Αλλά απο μόνος σου έδωσες την απάντηση.οτι κανένας δεν βρήκε την απάντηση.εδώ δεν τη ξέρουν την απάντηση οι ίδιες θα το ξέρουν οι άνδρες??πάντως εγώ έχω τσεκαρη οτι τρώνε πολέ εύκολα πρόλογο.δηλαδή.πάνε παντα σε αυτους που πουλάνε πρόλογο.Η είναι οι μάγκες της παρέας.δεν ξέρω που στηριζετε αυτό και γιατί το κανουν.και ο ευαίσθητος άνδρας είναι παντα ο Μαλακάς άνδρας για αυτες

----------


## Κύκνος

> Αν και δεν διάβασα όλα τα σχόλια. Αλλά απο μόνος σου έδωσες την απάντηση.οτι κανένας δεν βρήκε την απάντηση.εδώ δεν τη ξέρουν την απάντηση οι ίδιες θα το ξέρουν οι άνδρες??πάντως εγώ έχω τσεκαρη οτι τρώνε πολέ εύκολα πρόλογο.δηλαδή.πάνε παντα σε αυτους που πουλάνε πρόλογο.Η είναι οι μάγκες της παρέας.δεν ξέρω που στηριζετε αυτό και γιατί το κανουν.και ο ευαίσθητος άνδρας είναι παντα ο Μαλακάς άνδρας για αυτες


Θα έπρεπε να τα είχες διαβάσει όλα τα σχόλια γιατί τότε θα καταλάβαινες ότι υπάρχουν κάποιες σαν κι εμένα που εκτιμούν τους ευαίσθητους άντρες...μην διαβάζεις επιλεκτικά γιατί βγάζεις λάθος συμπεράσματα...μαλάκας άνδρας για μένα είναι ο αναίσθητος κι αυτός που κοιτάει μόνο τον εαυτό του...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκνε μου, αν κρινω απο τα τελευταια 2-3 χρονια, που αλλαξα εμφανιση ριζικα, και απο τα ραντεβου και τις προσεγγισεις που ειχα....
> να σου πω τι θελουν...
> 1)γλουτους, το α και το ω
> 2)μετα στηθος
> 3)και μετααααααααα κοιτανε προσωπο....
> 
> Αν τους κανουν αυτα, αρχιζουν τα τηλεφωνα και τα μηνυματα, με σκοπο να εντυπωσιασουν σαν τα κοκορια...
> λεω οτι πηγα προσφατα ενα ταξιδακι? ααααααααααα ο αλλος εκανε 5 ταξιδια προσφατα
> λεω οτι εχω παει σε 4-5 ευρωπαικες χωρες? αααααααααα ο αλλος εχει γυρισει οοοοοοοοοολη την ευρωπη, αμερικη, ασια....
> ...


Α καλά, αν είναι τόσο ρηχοί που να τους νοιάζει μόνο ο ποπός και το στήθος και γενικά ΜΟΝΟ η εξωτερική εμφάνιση δεν με ενδιαφέρει το ζήτημα...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Οι σημερινες γυναικες , δεν σηκωνουν και πολλα πολλα , ποσο μαλλον ξυλο ..........και καλως ..........ελαχιστοι ειναι αυτοι που θα σηκωσουν χερι , καυγαδες παντα γινονται .......


Αυτό το τελευταίο που λες είναι ελπιδοφόρο...
Καλά, δεν λέω να μη γίνονται καβγάδες άνθρωποι είμαστε κι όχι ρομπότ αλλά να υπάρχει σεβασμός σε κάποια αυτονόητα πράγματα...

----------


## PositiveWave

Θα σου πω τι θέλουν οι γυναίκες... 
Τον Ντάνο! :p

----------


## Mara.Z

> Α καλά, αν είναι τόσο ρηχοί που να τους νοιάζει μόνο ο ποπός και το στήθος και γενικά ΜΟΝΟ η εξωτερική εμφάνιση δεν με ενδιαφέρει το ζήτημα...


οπτικοι τυποι, βλεπεις....

----------


## Κύκνος

> οπτικοι τυποι, βλεπεις....


Δεν με ενοχλεί αυτό κι εγώ θαυμάζω το ωραίο αλλά δεν μένω μόνο στην επιφάνεια και το ίδιο περιμένω κι απ' τον άλλον...

----------


## DL010117a

> Θα σας πω τι θελουν πραγματικα οι γυναικες αμα καταληξετε στο τι θελουν πραγματικα οι αντρες. Μπορειτε να καταληξετε μαζι σε ενα κοινο πορισμα; Ολοι το ιδιο θελετε; Περιμενω. Λολ.


Εγώ προσωπικά ζητώ συγκεκριμένα πράγματα πάνω σε μία γυναίκα, που δυστυχώς είναι δύσκολα να βρεθούν στην ηλικία μου...

----------


## DL010117a

> Δεν υπαρχουν απολυτες συνταγες,η απαντήσεις στην ερωτηση σου.Κυνηγωντας κανόνες ισως χασεις την εξαίρεση.Ουσιαστικά,ρωτας ποια ειναι η επικρατεστερη νόρμα όσον αφορα το γουστο των γυναικών:
> 
> το κοινωνικό προτυπο αυτην την στιγμη παντως,"προωθεί" και ευνοεί εναν αντρα με τα ακολουθα χαρακτηριστικά:σοβαρό,επιβ λητικό,γυμνασμένο,και αλλα 4-5 χαρακτηριστικά που εχουν ως επικεντρο την Αυτοπεποίθηση


Παντού υπάρχει ένας κανόνας, άλλοι τον αντιλαμβάνονται και προχωρούν και άλλοι που δεν τον αντιλαμβάνονται, μένουν στάσιμοι. Μου ανέφερες το κοινωνικό πρότυπο, δεν μου αρέσει οτιδήποτε έχει να κάνει με κοινωνικά πρότυπα, γιατί βλέπω και τον ξεπεσμό της κοινωνίας εξ αιτίας των προτύπων. Δηλαδή αυτός που δεν είναι γυμνασμένος και έχει σχέσει τι διαφορετικό έκανε; Επίσης γιατί να θαυμάζουν έναν με six pack και τον άλλον να τον αγνοούν τελείως;

----------


## DL010117a

> Μα τα πρότυπα υπάρχουν για όλους, άντρες και γυναίκες και πάλι είναι θέμα χαρακτήρα και προσωπικότητας. Αλλοι ακολουθούν τα πρότυπα, άλλοι όχι. Αυτό που λέω εν τέλει ακόμα κι αν υπάρχει κανόνας που δεν υπάρχει, είναι οτι είναι άχρηστος. Κάνουμε τεράστια προσπάθεια όλοι μας να είμαστε ο εαυτός μας, να είμαστε αυθεντικοί...αν μπούμε και στη διαδικασία να αρχίσουμε να σκεφτόμαστε τι ψάχνει το αντίθετο φύλο για να προσαρμοστούμε αναλόγως, βράστα! Η καλύτερη λύση λοιπόν είναι να προσπαθείς να είσαι όσο πιο αυθεντικός γίνεται ώστε να βρεθεί κάποια που να θέλει πραγματικά εσένα κι όχι μια κατασκευασμένη εικόνα.


Χμ, και εγώ είμαι της ίδιας νοοτροπίας, δεν αλλάζω για κανέναν, είμαι αυθεντικός και δεν κρύβομαι πίσω από ένα ψεύτικο χαρακτήρα, όπως κάνουν πολλοί, αλλά γι'αυτό τον λόγο δεν έχω κοπέλα. Θαυμάζουν το ψέμα και απωθούν το αυθεντικό...

----------


## elisabet

> Χμ, και εγώ είμαι της ίδιας νοοτροπίας, δεν αλλάζω για κανέναν, είμαι αυθεντικός και δεν κρύβομαι πίσω από ένα ψεύτικο χαρακτήρα, όπως κάνουν πολλοί, αλλά γι'αυτό τον λόγο δεν έχω κοπέλα. Θαυμάζουν το ψέμα και απωθούν το αυθεντικό...


Το να είναι κανείς αυθεντικός δεν είναι εύκολο καθόλου, θέλει συνεχή προσπάθεια καλή επαφή με τα συναισθήματα σου και αυτοπαρατήρηση. Είναι μια διαδικασία που δεν σταματάει ποτέ το να μάθουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι τον εαυτό μας και να είμαστε αληθινοί σε μας πρώτα και στους άλλους έπειτα. 
Δεν απωθούν το αληθινό και το αυθεντικό, μπορεί απλά να ψάχνουν κάτι άλλο την δεδομένη στιγμή, δεν λέει τίποτα αυτό, μπορεί απλά να μην συνάντησες ακόμα αυτή που πρέπει. 

Ένα συχνό "λάθος" που παρατηρώ πάντως στους άντρες που είτε είναι καιρό μόνοι τους, είτε σε μικρότερες ηλικίες δεν έχουν κάνει ακόμα σχέση, είναι οτι δεν ερωτεύονται την κοπέλα που έχουν απέναντι τους, αλλά την κατάσταση, το να είναι σε σχέση. Κι αυτό πάντα φαίνεται και καμιά γυναίκα δεν το θέλει. Όταν σου αρέσει κάποια πρέπει να της δείξεις οτι θέλεις εκείνη, όχι οποιαδήποτε γυναίκα κυκλοφορεί, οτι εκείνη είναι ξεχωριστή για σένα, ότι σε κάνει να νιώθεις όμορφα, ότι την θες στη ζωή σου. Κι όλα αυτά χωρίς να φανείς "λιγούρης". Πρέπει να νιώσει οτι μπορείς να αφήσεις εγωισμούς στην άκρη και να της δείξεις πως νιώθεις χωρίς να φοβηθείς διατηρώντας την αξιοπρέπεια σου.

----------


## DL010117a

> πω αυτο ακριβως σκεφτομουν κι ετοιμαζομουν να το γραψω.....
> 
> ε ναι ακριβως! υπαρχει απαντηση στο ερωτημα τι θελουν πραγματικα οι αντρες? πλουσιο στηθος και καλογυμνασμενους γλουτους? ωραιο προσωπο? μαλλια? λεφτα? συμπεριφορα ανατολιτισσας που τα κανει ολα για τον πασα της? ή ανεξαρτητη? δηλαδη τι ειναι ο ανθρωπος? αντικειμενο με εργοστασιακες οδηγιες χρησης? ελεος δηλαδη με τις τυποποιησεις και τα καλουπια....
> 
> * καθε ανθρωπος, αντρας και γυναικα, αναλογα με την ιδιοσυγκρασια και τα βιωματα του και τι ποιοτητα ζωης θελει να εχει, ψαχνει να βρει εναν αναλογο συντροφο που να μπορει να μοιραστει και να υποστηριξει μαζι του αυτα που θεωρει σημαντικα....ειτε ειναι σεξ ειτε ειναι καθημερινοτητα ειτε ειναι ταξιδια ειτε ειναι επικοινωνια-κατανοηση-ενσυναισθηση-σεβασμος....*


Όχι εργοστασιακές οδηγίες χρήσης δεν υπάρχουν, όμως θα πρέπει να καταλήξετε τι από όλα θέλετε. Ο ντροπαλός το καλό παιδί, είναι ο χαζός της υπόθεσης, λέτε ότι θέλετε τέτοια άτομα και όταν σας έρχονται τέτοια άτομα για να σας προσεγγίσουν, τους απωθείτε είτε με κυνικό ή είτε με "καλό" τρόπο. Αποζητάτε αυθεντικούς χαρακτήρες και ελκυόσαστε από τους ψεύτικους. Δεν έχετε κόμπλεξ με το σώμα του άλλου και λέτε ότι σημασία έχει ο χαρακτήρας του άλλου και τους απορρίπτετε, με την δικαιολογία ότι "είσαι καλό παιδί, αλλά..." και έτσι τρέχετε πίσω από τους κενούς χαρακτήρες, χωρίς υπόβαθρο πνευματικό, αλλά θα τρέξετε πίσω του γιατί έχει six pack. Ψάχνετε ανθρώπους με μυαλό και τρέχετε πίσω από τους χαζούς, χωρίς κανένα υπόβαθρο και μετά λέτε "ηλίθιους" τους άντρες, γιατί πήγε μετά με την φίλη σας ή με άλλη κοπέλα και μετά λέτε το άλλο τότε "όλοι οι άνδρες είναι γουρούνια ή μαλάκες", ενώ το ξέρατε εξ αρχής ότι θα γινόταν κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά θαμπωθήκατε με τους κοιλιακούς του, ενώ τον σταθερό και καλό άνθρωπο τον απωθήσατε, γιατί τον βαριέστε. Άρα βλέπεις ότι και η επιλογή των αντρών που κάνετε δεν είναι και η καλύτερη. Κρίνετε εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια, άμα δεν κάνεις σωστές επιλογές καταλήγεις με το "όλοι οι άντρες είναι γουρούνια". Φυσικά αναφέρω για την πλειοψηφία των γυναικών και όχι για όλες. Ήξερα μια περίπτωση μιας κοπέλας που τα "έφτιαξε" με ένα καλό παιδί που το ήξερα κιόλας, την σεβόταν την κοπέλα του, αλλά αυτή τον άφησε με την δικαιολογία "ότι του ήταν μικρή" καταλαβαίνετε φαντάζομαι τι εννοώ και ευθύς αμέσως τα "έφτιαξε" αυτή η κοπέλα με ένα χαζό ον, με κοιλιακούς και μάλλον κατάλαβα τι του βρήκε. Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα. Αν δεν κάνεις σωστές επιλογές από την αρχή, πως μετά να μην βρίζετε μετά τους άντρες, αφού το καλό παιδί το απορρίψατε. Συμφωνώ ότι εάν υπήρχαν αυτά που αναφέρεις ο κόσμος θα ήταν καλύτερος, αλλά δυστυχώς επικρατεί το παραπάνω. Απλά να μην λένε κάποιες ότι "δεν υπάρχουν πια οι άντρες, γιατί δεν μας την πέφτουν". Υπάρχουν άνδρες που θέλουν να σας προσεγγίσουν που είναι σταθεροί και σέβονται την κοπέλα, όπως εγώ, αλλά πως γίνεται πάντα να μένουμε με την χυλόπιτα στο χέρι;

----------


## cdeleted29517

> *Παντού υπάρχει ένας κανόνας,* άλλοι τον αντιλαμβάνονται και προχωρούν και άλλοι που δεν τον αντιλαμβάνονται, μένουν στάσιμοι. Μου ανέφερες το κοινωνικό πρότυπο, δεν μου αρέσει οτιδήποτε έχει να κάνει με κοινωνικά πρότυπα, γιατί βλέπω και τον ξεπεσμό της κοινωνίας εξ αιτίας των προτύπων. Δηλαδή αυτός που δεν είναι γυμνασμένος και έχει σχέσει τι διαφορετικό έκανε; Επίσης γιατί να θαυμάζουν έναν με six pack και τον άλλον να τον αγνοούν τελείως;


Παντού υπάρχει ένας μύθος βασικά! 
Εγώ ούτε σιξ πακ βλέπω ούτε τέτοια, η πλειοψηφία είναι απλοί φυσιολογικοί άνθρωποι, ούτε στα γυμναστήρια χτυπιούνται όλοι......
Ο κανόνας για μένα λέει μέτρια εμφάνιση + κοινωνικότητα, αυτοπεποίθηση και τα γνωστά = no problem...
Τώρα άμα πας στην πιο trendy παραλία, ναι το τούμπανο θα κοιτάξουν είναι και που παίζεις μπάλα και σε ποιους απευθύνεσαι......

----------


## DL010117a

> Το να είναι κανείς αυθεντικός δεν είναι εύκολο καθόλου, θέλει συνεχή προσπάθεια καλή επαφή με τα συναισθήματα σου και αυτοπαρατήρηση. Είναι μια διαδικασία που δεν σταματάει ποτέ το να μάθουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι τον εαυτό μας και να είμαστε αληθινοί σε μας πρώτα και στους άλλους έπειτα. 
> Δεν απωθούν το αληθινό και το αυθεντικό, μπορεί απλά να ψάχνουν κάτι άλλο την δεδομένη στιγμή, δεν λέει τίποτα αυτό, μπορεί απλά να μην συνάντησες ακόμα αυτή που πρέπει. 
> 
> Ένα συχνό "λάθος" που παρατηρώ πάντως στους άντρες που είτε είναι καιρό μόνοι τους, είτε σε μικρότερες ηλικίες δεν έχουν κάνει ακόμα σχέση, είναι οτι δεν ερωτεύονται την κοπέλα που έχουν απέναντι τους, αλλά την κατάσταση, το να είναι σε σχέση. Κι αυτό πάντα φαίνεται και καμιά γυναίκα δεν το θέλει. Όταν σου αρέσει κάποια πρέπει να της δείξεις οτι θέλεις εκείνη, όχι οποιαδήποτε γυναίκα κυκλοφορεί, οτι εκείνη είναι ξεχωριστή για σένα, ότι σε κάνει να νιώθεις όμορφα, ότι την θες στη ζωή σου. Κι όλα αυτά χωρίς να φανείς "λιγούρης". Πρέπει να νιώσει οτι μπορείς να αφήσεις εγωισμούς στην άκρη και να της δείξεις πως νιώθεις χωρίς να φοβηθείς διατηρώντας την αξιοπρέπεια σου.


Λοιπόν την ίδια άποψη είχα και εγώ, όταν ήμουν ακόμη στο γυμνάσιο και έβλεπα τους συμμαθητές μου να κάνουν σχέσεις και να αφήνουν την μια κοπέλα και να "πιάνουν" την άλλη, λες και ήταν πορτοκαλάδες. Ναι προφανώς ακόμη και η έννοια της σχέσεις έχει γίνει ένα πρότυπο. Πρέπει να κάνεις σχέση, για να δείξεις στους άλλους πόσο μάγκας είσαι. Αυτές οι νοοτροπίες των μικρών παιδιών, από κάπου τις είδαν ή άκουσαν. Εδώ μπαίνει και ο παράγοντας οικογένεια. Είμαι και εγώ ακριβώς της ίδια άποψης, με αυτή που ανέφερες, με την διαφορά ότι δεν επικροτείται από την γυναίκα, αφού αν είναι ένας παχύς σοβαρός και ένας με κοιλιακούς "λιγούρης", θα τα "φτιάξει" με τον λιγούρη, μετά ο λιγούρης θα τα φτιάξει με άλλη, γιατί έτσι είναι ο χαρακτήρας του, ένας κακομαθημένος και μετά θα βγείτε να πείτε "ότι δεν υπάρχουν πια άντρες και ότι όλοι οι άντρες είναι λιγούρια", ενώ υπήρχε και ο σοβαρός που ήταν παχύς, γι' αυτό και τον απορρίψατε, άρα καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν ευθύνεται μόνο η μία πλευρά αλλά και η άλλη.

----------


## DL010117a

> Παντού υπάρχει ένας μύθος βασικά! 
> Εγώ ούτε σιξ πακ βλέπω ούτε τέτοια, η πλειοψηφία είναι απλοί φυσιολογικοί άνθρωποι, ούτε στα γυμναστήρια χτυπιούνται όλοι......
> Ο κανόνας για μένα λέει μέτρια εμφάνιση + κοινωνικότητα, αυτοπεποίθηση και τα γνωστά = no problem...
> Τώρα άμα πας στην πιο trendy παραλία, ναι το τούμπανο θα κοιτάξουν είναι και που παίζεις μπάλα και σε ποιους απευθύνεσαι......


Ίσως σε άλλη ηλικία είναι πιο σοβαρά τα πράγματα και να υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη ωριμότητα και εκεί να ισχύουν αυτά που αναφέρεις, στην ηλικία όμως των 19, δυστυχώς όχι...

----------


## elisabet

> Λοιπόν την ίδια άποψη είχα και εγώ, όταν ήμουν ακόμη στο γυμνάσιο και έβλεπα τους συμμαθητές μου να κάνουν σχέσεις και να αφήνουν την μια κοπέλα και να "πιάνουν" την άλλη, λες και ήταν πορτοκαλάδες. Ναι προφανώς ακόμη και η έννοια της σχέσεις έχει γίνει ένα πρότυπο. Πρέπει να κάνεις σχέση, για να δείξεις στους άλλους πόσο μάγκας είσαι. Αυτές οι νοοτροπίες των μικρών παιδιών, από κάπου τις είδαν ή άκουσαν. Εδώ μπαίνει και ο παράγοντας οικογένεια. Είμαι και εγώ ακριβώς της ίδια άποψης, με αυτή που ανέφερες, με την διαφορά ότι δεν επικροτείται από την γυναίκα, αφού αν είναι ένας παχύς σοβαρός και ένας με κοιλιακούς "λιγούρης", θα τα "φτιάξει" με τον λιγούρη, μετά ο λιγούρης θα τα φτιάξει με άλλη, γιατί έτσι είναι ο χαρακτήρας του, ένας κακομαθημένος και μετά θα βγείτε να πείτε "ότι δεν υπάρχουν πια άντρες και ότι όλοι οι άντρες είναι λιγούρια", ενώ υπήρχε και ο σοβαρός που ήταν παχύς, γι' αυτό και τον απορρίψατε, άρα καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν ευθύνεται μόνο η μία πλευρά αλλά και η άλλη.


Τι σημαίνει βρε συ "ευθύνεται η μια πλευρά και η άλλη" ; Κανείς δεν ευθύνεται! τις επιλογές του κάνει ο καθένας ανάλογα με το μυαλό που κουβαλάει, την ηλικία του, τα βιώματα του. Σταματήστε να βάζετε ταμπέλες στους ανθρώπους και να τους χωρίζετε σε κατηγορίες. στον εαυτό σας κάνετε κακό έτσι γιατί για να στο πω κι αλλιώς, είσαι μικρός από οτι κατάλαβα, σκέψου εσένα τώρα να αρχίσει να σου καρφωθεί η ιδέα οτι οι γυναίκες ψάχνουν αυτόν με τα λεφτά και τους κοιλιακούς και εσύ (υποθετικά πάντα) δεν τα έχεις. Αυτοσαμποτάρεσαι έτσι!!! Θα φτάσει η αυτοπεποίθηση σου στο πάτωμα πριν το καταλάβεις και μετά όντως δεν θα σε θελει καμια, όχι γιατί δεν θα χεις τα λεφτά και τους κοιλιακούς όμως, αλλά επειδή θα έχεις γίνει δειλός, ηττοπαθής κτλ.

Και τι σημαίνει πάλι αυτό με τν σύγκριση που βάζεις; Δηλαδή αυτός με τους κοιλιακούς θα είναι μόνο αυτό; Δεν θα έχει άλλα χαρακτηριστικά; Αυτός με την κοιλίτσα, αποκλείεται να είναι αντιπαθής εκτός από σοβαρός ή ζηλιάρης ή ανασφαλής; Ξέρω πολλούς με κοιλίτσα που έχουν σχέσεις με μια χαρά κοπέλες άρα η θεωρία σου δεν στέκει. Με την δικη σου λογική μόνο οι όμορφοι θα είχαν σχέσεις, δεν είναι καθόλου έτσι όμως. Οκ η εξωτερική εμφάνιση παίζει ρόλο σε όλους τους άνθρωπους, ένας που είναι 200 κιλά και ο καλύτερος άνθρωπος να είναι, δυστυχώς λίγοι θα του δώσουν την ευκαιρία να τον γνωρίσουν, όταν μιλάμε για μέσες περιπτώσεις όμως, μια νορμαλ μέση εμφάνιση δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Είναι το σύνολο που κάνει την διάφορα.

----------


## giorgos35

> Θα έπρεπε να τα είχες διαβάσει όλα τα σχόλια γιατί τότε θα καταλάβαινες ότι υπάρχουν κάποιες σαν κι εμένα που εκτιμούν τους ευαίσθητους άντρες...μην διαβάζεις επιλεκτικά γιατί βγάζεις λάθος συμπεράσματα...μαλάκας άνδρας για μένα είναι ο αναίσθητος κι αυτός που κοιτάει μόνο τον εαυτό του...


Αν γνώριζα εσένα η μια σαν εσένα μπορεί να μην είχα αυτή τη γνώμη..αλλά και παλι αυτό δεν το έβλεπα μονο στον εαυτό μου.αλλά και σε αλλά παιδιά.τελοσπαντων.δεχόμεν ος οτι μπορεί να υπαρχουν και εξερεσεις

----------


## Macgyver

> οπτικοι τυποι, βλεπεις....


Aρχιζω απο την εμφανιση , και αν με ικανοποιει , παω παρακατω ........το ιδιο θακανε οποιος προσεχει πολυ την εμφανιση του ..... no εμφανιση , no ενδιαφερον ......

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Θα συμφωνησω με Σαπουνακι!
> Με καλυψες.


Ίσως η αυτοπεποίθηση,είναι το κυριότερο όλων.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Θα σου πω τι θέλουν οι γυναίκες... 
> Τον Ντάνο! :p


Όχι τον Βασάλο? :Ρ

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Κατηγορεις τις γυναικες ως προκατειλλημενες και θα ριξουν ακυρο σε καποιον χοντρουλη ή πιθανοτατα οχι τοσο εμφανισημο και λες οτι δεν τις καταλαβαινεις ....εσυ ας πουμε ως πιο σκεπτομενος ανθρωπος (οπως δηλωνεις) ...*δεν πηγες στη μετρια ...ελαφρως χοντρουλα γ να εκτιμησεις τον εσωτερικο της κοσμο*....η ομορφη με το τουπε σου γυαλισε .....οπως σε ολους τους υπολοιπους (δν καταλαβαινω λοιπον τον λογο του προβληματισμου σου ..ουτε και τη πεποιθηση σου οτι εσυ ξεχωριζεις απο τη μαζα) την ωραια θες κ εσυ οπως κ οι περισσοτεροι!
> 
> Εγω αυτο που εχω ν απαντησω στο θεμα σου ειναι να μην πηγαινεις με βαση το τι θελουν οι γυναικες..γτ καθεμια θελει κατι ξεχωριστο...αλλη μπορει ν θελει γυμνασμενο....αλλη μορφωμενο...αλλη πλουσιο...αλλη καλλιτεχνη...αλλη καριεριστα...αλλη τον μπαμπα της.. αλλη τον γιο της...μην κολλας στο οτι οι γκομενες που την επεσες γουσταραν μεγαλυτερους....γουστα ειναι αυτα...μην απορεις που γουσταρει 35αρη...αστη....περι ορεξεως...
> 
> Το μονο που μπορεις ν κανεις ειναι να εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση και ν εισαι ο εαυτος σου ...βοηθαει παντα ...και ειναι γενικος κανονας
> 
> Τωρα αυτο που θα ηθελα να πω πιο συγκεκριμενα στη περιπτωση σου ειναι να προσπαθησεις να μην φαινεσαι τοσο εκτος κλιματος....γενικως εχω την εντυπωση οτι θες μονιμως να ξεχωριζεις απο το συνολο και υιοθετεις καποια πραγματα που μπορει να ξενιζουν στους υπολοιπους ....δεν σ λεω ν αλλαξεις.. αλλα αυτη η προσπθεια του να εισαι μοναδικος σε κανουν να μιλας διαφορετικα...να εχεις διαφορετικα ενδιαφεροντα που πιθανοτατα οι αλλοι δν τα κατανοουν και δεν ταυτιζονται....
> 
> Ειμαι κατα του κοπαδιου και της μαζοποιησης ομως νμζ οτι το εχεις παει σε αλλο ακρο....γνωμη μου...δν ξερω.....γινε λιγο πιο προσεγγισιμος πχ μπορει να μην πιστευεις στα ζωδια ( και καλα κανεις ουτε εγω πιστευω )ομως μπορεις στα πλαισια χιουμορ να ρωτησεις τι λες σ αρεσει το ζωδιο μ ταιριαζουμε? Γενικως μπορεις να ξεχωριζεις ομως πρεπει να βρεις μια ισορροπια γ να παρακολουθεις και τι γντ παραεξω....


Βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι κάποια,αν είναι μέτρια ή χοντρούλα όπως λες,ότι σώνει και καλά έχει όμορφο εσωτερικό κόσμο κλπ.
Μπορεί να είναι και μέσα τους παλιοχαρακτήρες.
Γιατί βλέπω ώρες ώρες να γίνεται τέτοια διάκριση.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> οπτικοι τυποι, βλεπεις....


το να σαι ρηχος στη πραγματικη ζωη ειναι κατι που αρεσει ομως αφου αν κοιταξεις καλυτερα οι ανθρωποι απομακρυνονται απο αυτον που ενβαθυνει τελικα και πλησιαζουν ολο και περισσοτερο τον ρηχο και αυτον που παριστανει η ειναι ρηχος 

στα λογια ολοι θελουν βαθος και ουσια

για να πετυχεις ως ανθρωπος με βαθος και περιεχομενο θα πρεπει να μη σε ενδιαφερει αν ανταποκριθει αυτος που του μιλας αλλα να σκεφτεσαι εγω θα τα πω και ας μην ακουσει και κανενας (αν το πιστευεις ειναι πολυ πιθανο να σε ακουσουν κ ολας!)

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι κάποια,αν είναι μέτρια ή χοντρούλα όπως λες,ότι σώνει και καλά έχει όμορφο εσωτερικό κόσμο κλπ.
> Μπορεί να είναι και μέσα τους παλιοχαρακτήρες.
> Γιατί βλέπω ώρες ώρες να γίνεται τέτοια διάκριση.


σε μια σχεση πολων ετων ολοι αργα η γρηγορα θα γινουν δυστροποι η διαφορα ειναι οτι μια μετρια εχει περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να θελησει να διατηρισει τη σχεση ενω η ομορφη πολυ πιθανο να τη πεταξει.

----------


## Macgyver

Το οτι οι ωραιες γυναικες , δεν εχουν πλουσιο εσωτερικο κοσμο , και τον εχουν οι μη ελκυστικες ,. ειναι ενας απο τους μεγαλυτερους μυθους ............................να τον βρασω τον εσωτερικο κοσμο , αν δεν με ελκυει εμφανισιακα .........

μου θυμιζει μια ρηση ' μια ασχημη γυναικα , θα γελαει παντα με ταστεια σου ' ..........

παντως , εκ πειρας , βλεπω οτι τα ταιριαστα ζευγαρια εχουν ιδιο επιπεδο ελκυστικοτητας , και μια ομοιοτητα στο προσωπο ....

----------


## Macgyver

> Βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι κάποια,αν είναι μέτρια ή χοντρούλα όπως λες,ότι σώνει και καλά έχει όμορφο εσωτερικό κόσμο κλπ.
> Μπορεί να είναι και μέσα τους παλιοχαρακτήρες.
> Γιατί βλέπω ώρες ώρες να γίνεται τέτοια διάκριση.


Πολυ σωστα , και μαλιστα η μη ελκυστικη , μπορει νακουβαλαει και κανα κομπλεξ .........

----------


## Ammos

Όταν τελικά οι γυναίκες αποφασίσουν τι θέλουν, ας το μοιραστούν επιτέλους με τους άνδρες, να ξέρουν κι αυτοί πως να πράξουν...

Ammos

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι κάποια,αν είναι μέτρια ή χοντρούλα όπως λες,ότι σώνει και καλά έχει όμορφο εσωτερικό κόσμο κλπ.
> Μπορεί να είναι και μέσα τους παλιοχαρακτήρες.
> Γιατί βλέπω ώρες ώρες να γίνεται τέτοια διάκριση.


Μια άλλη διάκριση εδώ είναι ότι αν θες εμφάνιση είσαι θύμα των προτύπων και βλάκας........αν θες κάτι έξω από τα καθιερωμένα είσαι και πολύ σκεπτόμενος, έχεις το γούστο σου , κόντρα στα σκατά της κοινωνίας κλπ........αν θες εμφάνιση είσαι πολύ βλάκας, μες στο κοπάδι, μην σκεπτόμενος , θύμα κλπ




> Πολυ σωστα , και μαλιστα η μη ελκυστικη , μπορει να*κουβαλαει* και κανα κομπλεξ .........


Της το δημιούργησαν......

----------


## DL010117a

> Κατηγορεις τις γυναικες ως προκατειλλημενες και θα ριξουν ακυρο σε καποιον χοντρουλη ή πιθανοτατα οχι τοσο εμφανισημο και λες οτι δεν τις καταλαβαινεις ....εσυ ας πουμε ως πιο σκεπτομενος ανθρωπος (οπως δηλωνεις) ...δεν πηγες στη μετρια ...ελαφρως χοντρουλα γ να εκτιμησεις τον εσωτερικο της κοσμο....η ομορφη με το τουπε σου γυαλισε .....οπως σε ολους τους υπολοιπους (δν καταλαβαινω λοιπον τον λογο του προβληματισμου σου ..ουτε και τη πεποιθηση σου οτι εσυ ξεχωριζεις απο τη μαζα) την ωραια θες κ εσυ οπως κ οι περισσοτεροι!
> 
> Εγω αυτο που εχω ν απαντησω στο θεμα σου ειναι να μην πηγαινεις με βαση το τι θελουν οι γυναικες..γτ καθεμια θελει κατι ξεχωριστο...αλλη μπορει ν θελει γυμνασμενο....αλλη μορφωμενο...αλλη πλουσιο...αλλη καλλιτεχνη...αλλη καριεριστα...αλλη τον μπαμπα της.. αλλη τον γιο της...μην κολλας στο οτι οι γκομενες που την επεσες γουσταραν μεγαλυτερους....γουστα ειναι αυτα...μην απορεις που γουσταρει 35αρη...αστη....περι ορεξεως...
> 
> Το μονο που μπορεις ν κανεις ειναι να εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση και ν εισαι ο εαυτος σου ...βοηθαει παντα ...και ειναι γενικος κανονας
> 
> Τωρα αυτο που θα ηθελα να πω πιο συγκεκριμενα στη περιπτωση σου ειναι να προσπαθησεις να μην φαινεσαι τοσο εκτος κλιματος....γενικως εχω την εντυπωση οτι θες μονιμως να ξεχωριζεις απο το συνολο και υιοθετεις καποια πραγματα που μπορει να ξενιζουν στους υπολοιπους ....δεν σ λεω ν αλλαξεις.. αλλα αυτη η προσπθεια του να εισαι μοναδικος σε κανουν να μιλας διαφορετικα...να εχεις διαφορετικα ενδιαφεροντα που πιθανοτατα οι αλλοι δν τα κατανοουν και δεν ταυτιζονται....
> 
> Ειμαι κατα του κοπαδιου και της μαζοποιησης ομως νμζ οτι το εχεις παει σε αλλο ακρο....γνωμη μου...δν ξερω.....γινε λιγο πιο προσεγγισιμος πχ μπορει να μην πιστευεις στα ζωδια ( και καλα κανεις ουτε εγω πιστευω )ομως μπορεις στα πλαισια χιουμορ να ρωτησεις τι λες σ αρεσει το ζωδιο μ ταιριαζουμε? Γενικως μπορεις να ξεχωριζεις ομως πρεπει να βρεις μια ισορροπια γ να παρακολουθεις και τι γντ παραεξω....


Θα σου απαντήσω αμέσως, κατ' αρχήν που ξέρεις, ότι δεν προσέγγισα και στην "μέτρια" και στην ελαφρως γεματούλα. Δεν έχω προκαταλήψεις πάνω στο εξωτερικό κομμάτι. Και ναι όσο και να μην το πιστεύεις, δίνω σημασία στον εσωτερικό κόσμο του ανθρώπου. Αν διαβάζες λίγο καλύτερα το αρχικό μήνυμα, θα ήξερες ότι "έφαγα" χυλόπιτα από δύο πολύ μέτριες κοπέλες, αν και δεν μου αρέσει για πολλούς λόγους την λέξη, μέτριος. Η όμορφη όπως λες, με απωθεί, γι'αυτό και έχουμε να μιλήσουμε 1μιση χρόνο, από την τελευταία φορά, γιατί περπατάει με ένα τουπέ, ντίβας, κάτι που με εξοργίζει και με απωθεί ταυτόχρονα. Όσον αφορά "για την περίπτωσή" μου, δεν γνωρίζεις τι προσπάθειες έχω κάνει στο παρελθόν για να ενταχτώ και εγώ. Αναφέρεις πράγματα με απόλυτο τρόπο, φυσικά είναι σεβαστά αυτά που αναφέρεις, αλλά πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι έχω κάνει πολλές προσπάθειες σε όλους τους τομείς. Δεν προσπαθώ ούτε να το παίξω κάποιος, γιατί αυτό ουσιαστικά θέλεις να πεις, ούτε έχω εγωϊσμό κλπ, όταν είχα παρέα ήμουν διαφορετικός, αλλά σε σοβαρά θέματα έλεγα και εγώ την άποψή μου σύμφωνα με αυτά που έχω διαβάσει. Ε, και εκεί τα παιδιά στράβωναν. Δηλαδή να κάτσω εγώ μουγκός για να έχω δήθεν παρέα; Και τι παρέα θα ήταν αυτή που δεν θα μιλούσα εγώ και θα μιλούσαν οι άλλοι; Ναι, βαριέμαι να μιλάει ο άλλος μόνο για γκόμενες, σεξ και ποδόσφαιρο. Στο άλλο άκρο (που αναφέρεις στο τέλος), με ώθησαν εκείνοι. Όταν σε απορρίπτουν από παντού από το γυμνάσιο, λύκειο και στο πανεπιστήμιο, αναγκαστικά θα πας σε εναλλακτικούς τρόπους. Εγώ επέλεξα το διάβασμα φιλοσοφίας και θεολογίας, επέλεξα ταξίδια και τον αθλητισμό, που τον άφησα και αυτόν για προσωπικούς λόγους. Ναι πήρα κιλά, ενώ ήμουν διαφορετικός πιο παλιά, γιατί πάλι είναι και αυτό έργο των άλλων. Στεναχωριόμουν αρκετά πιο μικρός και άρχισα και έπερνα γι'αυτό σιγά σιγά κιλά. Θα προσπαθήσω να τα χάσω, βέβαια, δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα. Το θέμα είναι, ότι πρέπει να γνωρίζεις και τις προσπάθειες που έχει κάνει ο άλλος. Εντάξει και με ζώδια είχα "παίξει", κάποια εποχή, αλλά δεν μου βγήκε ούτε αυτό. Έχω φάει απόρριψη, από κοπέλα επειδή είπα ότι είμαι "καρκίνος", στο ζώδιο, από εκεί να καταλάβεις μόνο. Τέλος δεν προσπαθώ να ξεχωρίσω και οι επιλογές μου, που προσεγγίζω κοπέλες, είναι "προσγιωμένες". Το θέμα, είναι ότι έτσι όπως έχουν γίνει της δικής μου ηλικίας, παιδιά, καταλαβαίνεις, γιατί όταν ακούω ότι ο άλλος είναι 19, δεν του δίνω σημασία, όχι από εγωϊσμό, αλλά επειδή έχω φάει απόρριψη, από αρκετά 19χρονα, μιας που μένω μακριά από την πόλη που μένω κανονικά. Άρα δεν γίνεται σε μία πόλη, οι 19χρονες και οι 19χρονοι να έχουν την ίδια ακριβώς νοοτροπία, με αυτή της δεύτερης πόλης. Άρα σε δύο πόλεις έχω "φάει" απορρίψεις, γιατί έχουν ακριβώς την ίδια νοοτροπία. Τα πρόσωπα αλλάζουν μόνο. Συγνώμη για το μεγάλο κείμενο, αλλά πιστεύω ότι με έχεις παρεξηγήσει κάπως...

----------


## DL010117a

> Τι σημαίνει βρε συ "ευθύνεται η μια πλευρά και η άλλη" ; Κανείς δεν ευθύνεται! τις επιλογές του κάνει ο καθένας ανάλογα με το μυαλό που κουβαλάει, την ηλικία του, τα βιώματα του. Σταματήστε να βάζετε ταμπέλες στους ανθρώπους και να τους χωρίζετε σε κατηγορίες. στον εαυτό σας κάνετε κακό έτσι γιατί για να στο πω κι αλλιώς, είσαι μικρός από οτι κατάλαβα, σκέψου εσένα τώρα να αρχίσει να σου καρφωθεί η ιδέα οτι οι γυναίκες ψάχνουν αυτόν με τα λεφτά και τους κοιλιακούς και εσύ (υποθετικά πάντα) δεν τα έχεις. Αυτοσαμποτάρεσαι έτσι!!! Θα φτάσει η αυτοπεποίθηση σου στο πάτωμα πριν το καταλάβεις και μετά όντως δεν θα σε θελει καμια, όχι γιατί δεν θα χεις τα λεφτά και τους κοιλιακούς όμως, αλλά επειδή θα έχεις γίνει δειλός, ηττοπαθής κτλ.
> 
> Και τι σημαίνει πάλι αυτό με τν σύγκριση που βάζεις; Δηλαδή αυτός με τους κοιλιακούς θα είναι μόνο αυτό; Δεν θα έχει άλλα χαρακτηριστικά; Αυτός με την κοιλίτσα, αποκλείεται να είναι αντιπαθής εκτός από σοβαρός ή ζηλιάρης ή ανασφαλής; Ξέρω πολλούς με κοιλίτσα που έχουν σχέσεις με μια χαρά κοπέλες άρα η θεωρία σου δεν στέκει. Με την δικη σου λογική μόνο οι όμορφοι θα είχαν σχέσεις, δεν είναι καθόλου έτσι όμως. Οκ η εξωτερική εμφάνιση παίζει ρόλο σε όλους τους άνθρωπους, ένας που είναι 200 κιλά και ο καλύτερος άνθρωπος να είναι, δυστυχώς λίγοι θα του δώσουν την ευκαιρία να τον γνωρίσουν, όταν μιλάμε για μέσες περιπτώσεις όμως, μια νορμαλ μέση εμφάνιση δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Είναι το σύνολο που κάνει την διάφορα.


Φυσικά και ισχύουν αυτά που αναφέρεις. Εγώ απευθύνομαι κυρίως στην μεγάλη πλειοψηφία και εγώ ξέρω άτομα που δεν θα τους έδινε κανείς σημασία, στο πλαίσιο των σχέσεων και τα έχουν "φτιάξει" με πολύ όμορφες κοπέλες και η ερώτησή μου είναι τι διαφορετικό έκαναν. Δεν βάζω ταμπέλες, πρός Θεού, απλά είναι κάποιες σκέψεις που έχω, πάνω σε αυτά που έχω δει, από την μικρή μου προσωπική εμπειρία και δυστυχώς αληθεύουν, αλλά και από άλλα άτομα που μου έχουν πει κάποιες καταστάσεις. Φυσικά ένας με κοιλιακούς, δεν θα είναι "χαζός", αλλά για να φτάσει μέχρι εκεί, σημαίνει ότι έχει ήδη μια ωραιοπάθεια, που μπορεί να γυρίσει σε παθογένεια και φυσικά έχει και ανασφάλεια. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι είναι κακός χαρακτήρας. Πάντως όσους ξέρω και έχω δει, με six pack κλπ, δεν δίνουν καμία σημασία στην κοπέλα τους, πηγαίνουν και με άλλες ενώ έχουν σχέσεις, ποτέ δεν κοιμάται εν ολίγοις, μόνος του το βράδυ και έχουν μπόλικο εγωϊσμό. Και όμως οι κοπέλες, τρέχουν από πίσω του και δεν είναι μόνο αυτή η περίπτωση αλλά γνωρίζω και άλλες περιπτώσεις που είναι έτσι. Οι μέσες περιπτώσεις, που είναι καλά παιδιά, μπαίνουν στον κάλαθο των αχρήστων. Τουλάχιστον αυτός είναι ο επικρατέστερος "κανόνας" της ηλικίας μου, σε άλλες ηλικίες που ωριμάζουν λίγο, μπορεί και να ισχύει αυτό που αναφέρεις. Μιλώντας πάντα για την πλειοψηφία φυσικά.

----------


## DL010117a

> Ίσως η αυτοπεποίθηση,είναι το κυριότερο όλων.


Και όχι μόνο...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μια άλλη διάκριση εδώ είναι ότι αν θες εμφάνιση είσαι θύμα των προτύπων και βλάκας........αν θες κάτι έξω από τα καθιερωμένα είσαι και πολύ σκεπτόμενος, έχεις το γούστο σου , κόντρα στα σκατά της κοινωνίας κλπ........αν θες εμφάνιση είσαι πολύ βλάκας, μες στο κοπάδι, μην σκεπτόμενος , θύμα κλπ
> 
> 
> 
> Της το δημιούργησαν......


Που να θες να έχει εμφάνιση και μυαλό,θα σε πάρουν με τις πέτρες.

----------


## Miliva21

Κοιταξε η αληθεια ειναι οτι δν σε ξερω προσωπικα απλα βγαζω συμπερασματα απο αυτα που γραφεις

Για μενα καλο ειναι ν κανεις αυτο π θες εσυ...και οχι αν δεν σε γεμιζουν οι παρεες αυτες δν χρειαζεται να παριστανεις κατι που δν εισαι ...καλο ειναι που θες να εχεις ουσια στις συζητησεις σου ....δν αντιλεγω...και μαλλον θα βρεθουν κ αυτα τα ατομα που θα ταιριαξεις...

Σου ειπα δεν ειμαι της αποψης να ειμαστε ολοι το ιδιο...ομως αρχιζω και συμπεραινω οτι γ να ενταχθεις σε παρεες τλκ δυστυχως πρεπει ν αφησεις καποια χαρακτηριστικα σου πισω ή να τα προσαρμοσεις....αν δεν το θες αυτο τοτε μεινε οπως εισαι και περιμενε αυτους που θ ταιριαξεις 

Τωρα σορρυ αλλα θα σου μιλησω ειλικρινα ως συνομηλικη σου περιπου...αν θα βγαιναμε ραντεβου και μου μιλαγες για τους πατερες της εκκλησιας μας ...θα ημουν με ενα βλεμμα τι μου λεει αυτος τωρα.....χωρις να σημαινει οτι ειμαι υπερ του κλαρινογαμπρου που μιλαει για σιξ παξ για γυμναστηριο γκομενες και παινευεται συνεχεις για το ποσο ωραιο τον εκανε η μανα του ....μπλιεε..καλα κανεις κ εισαι αυτο π εισαι αλλα καλο ειναι ν μην υπερβαλουμε γτ δυστυχως το τι θ πεις πως θα το πεις κ η εικονα που θ βγαλεις παιζει παρα πολυ μεγαλο ρολο ειδικα στην ηλικια μας....

----------


## Miliva21

> Κοιταξε η αληθεια ειναι οτι δν σε ξερω προσωπικα απλα βγαζω συμπερασματα απο αυτα που γραφεις
> 
> Για μενα καλο ειναι ν κανεις αυτο π θες εσυ...και οχι αν δεν σε γεμιζουν οι παρεες αυτες δν χρειαζεται να παριστανεις κατι που δν εισαι ...καλο ειναι που θες να εχεις ουσια στις συζητησεις σου ....δν αντιλεγω...και μαλλον θα βρεθουν κ αυτα τα ατομα που θα ταιριαξεις...
> 
> Σου ειπα δεν ειμαι της αποψης να ειμαστε ολοι το ιδιο...ομως αρχιζω και συμπεραινω οτι γ να ενταχθεις σε παρεες τλκ δυστυχως πρεπει ν αφησεις καποια χαρακτηριστικα σου πισω ή να τα προσαρμοσεις....αν δεν το θες αυτο τοτε μεινε οπως εισαι και περιμενε αυτους που θ ταιριαξεις 
> 
> Τωρα σορρυ αλλα θα σου μιλησω ειλικρινα ως συνομηλικη σου περιπου...αν θα βγαιναμε ραντεβου και μου μιλαγες για τους πατερες της εκκλησιας μας ...θα ημουν με ενα βλεμμα τι μου λεει αυτος τωρα.....χωρις να σημαινει οτι ειμαι υπερ του κλαρινογαμπρου που μιλαει για σιξ παξ για γυμναστηριο γκομενες και παινευεται συνεχεις για το ποσο ωραιο τον εκανε η μανα του ....μπλιεε..καλα κανεις κ εισαι αυτο π εισαι αλλα καλο ειναι ν μην υπερβαλουμε γτ δυστυχως το τι θ πεις πως θα το πεις κ η εικονα που θ βγαλεις παιζει παρα πολυ μεγαλο ρολο ειδικα στην ηλικια μας....


Η κοπελα που σε απερριψε λογω ζωδιου ειναι απλα ηλιθια .....μαλλον προσεγγιζεις εντελως ακαταλληλα ατομα ....αν ηταν αυτος ο λογος της απορριψης...

----------


## cdeleted29517

Λες συνέχεια για τα 19χρονα.....ε χέστους, μπορεί να μην σου κάνουν......δεν σε περνάω 100 χρόνια αλλά ναι και εγώ που βλέπω 19χρονα είναι λίγο παιδιά, τα αγόρια ειδικά πέρα βρέχει.......τρεις λαλούν και δυο χορεύουν...... Αλλά δεν είναι όλος ο κόσμος οι συνομήλικοι, μπορεί να βρεις άλλους να ταιριάξεις μεγαλύτερα έτη, από κάπου αλλού κλπ, για τα ενδιαφέροντα που λες φιλοσοφία κλπ χλωμό το κόβω πάλι γιατί κάθε ένας ασχολείται με κάτι άλλο, αλλά εντάξει......μπορείς να κάνεις παρέα, να χεις μια χημεία, μια επικοινωνία........




> Φυσικά ένας με κοιλιακούς, δεν θα είναι "χαζός", αλλά για να φτάσει μέχρι εκεί, *σημαίνει ότι έχει ήδη μια ωραιοπάθεια,* που μπορεί να γυρίσει σε παθογένεια και φυσικά έχει και ανασφάλεια. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι είναι κακός χαρακτήρας. .



Αυτό είναι προκατάληψη.......όποιος φροντίζει το σώμα του και την εμφάνισή του είναι ωραιοπαθής? χώρια ότι μπορεί να σ΄αρέσει η γυμναστική ο τρόπος ζωής κλπ

----------


## DL010117a

> Κυκνε μου, αν κρινω απο τα τελευταια 2-3 χρονια, που αλλαξα εμφανιση ριζικα, και απο τα ραντεβου και τις προσεγγισεις που ειχα....
> να σου πω τι θελουν...
> 1)γλουτους, το α και το ω
> 2)μετα στηθος
> 3)και μετααααααααα κοιτανε προσωπο....
> 
> Αν τους κανουν αυτα, αρχιζουν τα τηλεφωνα και τα μηνυματα, με σκοπο να εντυπωσιασουν σαν τα κοκορια...
> λεω οτι πηγα προσφατα ενα ταξιδακι? ααααααααααα ο αλλος εκανε 5 ταξιδια προσφατα
> λεω οτι εχω παει σε 4-5 ευρωπαικες χωρες? αααααααααα ο αλλος εχει γυρισει οοοοοοοοοολη την ευρωπη, αμερικη, ασια....
> ...


Ναι, γιατί πολύ απλά θαμπώνεστε από κάτι τέτοιους (φυσικά δεν μιλάω για εσένα προσωπικά, είναι γενικό το σχόλιο). Το καλό παιδί λοιπόν που δεν κοιτάει αυτά, τον απορρίπτετε γιατί τον βαριέστε. Έτσι θαμπώνεστε, από τέτοια άτομα, που δεν κάνουν τίποτα, δεν έχουν πνευματικό επίπεδο, δεν ξέρουν να σέβονται και έχουν άπλετο εγωϊσμό και όμως τρέχετε από πίσω του και στο τέλος αναφέρεις "άντε να βγάλεις άκρη με τέτοιους μαλάκες", όταν αυτός ο "μαλάκας", ήταν δική σου επιλογή. Αυτό το έχω ακούσει από πολλές κοπέλες "όλοι οι άντρες είναι γουρούνια και μαλάκες", γιατί πηγαίνουν και μπλέκουν με τέτοιους. Και καλά παιδιά τις προσεγγίζανε αλλά δεν τους θέλανε και θέλανε τους "μαλάκες", γιατί πολύ απλά από αυτούς θαμπώνεστε, με άντρες "μαλάκες", χωρίς σεβασμό για εσάς και χωρίς επίπεδο και μετά βρίζετε όλους τους άντρες γιατί σας απατάνε με άλλες κοπέλες, ενώ ξέρατε ότι αυτός είναι ο πραγματικός χαρακτήρας του. Αυτά για να μην με παρεξηγήσεις, δεν τα αναφέρω για το πρόσωπό σου, αλλά είναι γενικό το σχόλιο. Και η ερώτησή μου είναι, γιατί θαμπώνεστε από τέτοια άτομα; Αυτό που έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι οι "μαλάκες", είναι για σχέσεις και πολύ σεξ και τα "καλά παιδιά", για γάμο...

----------


## DL010117a

> Λες συνέχεια για τα 19χρονα.....ε χέστους, μπορεί να μην σου κάνουν......δεν σε περνάω 100 χρόνια αλλά ναι και εγώ που βλέπω 19χρονα είναι λίγο παιδιά, τα αγόρια ειδικά πέρα βρέχει.......τρεις λαλούν και δυο χορεύουν...... Αλλά δεν είναι όλος ο κόσμος οι συνομήλικοι, μπορεί να βρεις άλλους να ταιριάξεις μεγαλύτερα έτη, από κάπου αλλού κλπ, για τα ενδιαφέροντα που λες φιλοσοφία κλπ χλωμό το κόβω πάλι γιατί κάθε ένας ασχολείται με κάτι άλλο, αλλά εντάξει......μπορείς να κάνεις παρέα, να χεις μια χημεία, μια επικοινωνία........


Ε, οι μεγαλύτεροι, έχουν τις δικές τους κλίκες και αυτοί, είναι μαζί από πρώτο έτος και έχουν να διανύσουν και ένα δρόμο, αλλά και πάλι προτιμούν στην παρέα τους, μια κοπέλα πρωτοετής πχ ή δευτεροετής, παρά έναν άντρα...

----------


## Miliva21

> το να σαι ρηχος στη πραγματικη ζωη ειναι κατι που αρεσει ομως αφου αν κοιταξεις καλυτερα οι ανθρωποι απομακρυνονται απο αυτον που ενβαθυνει τελικα και πλησιαζουν ολο και περισσοτερο τον ρηχο και αυτον που παριστανει η ειναι ρηχος 
> 
> στα λογια ολοι θελουν βαθος και ουσια
> 
> για να πετυχεις ως ανθρωπος με βαθος και περιεχομενο θα πρεπει να μη σε ενδιαφερει αν ανταποκριθει αυτος που του μιλας αλλα να σκεφτεσαι εγω θα τα πω και ας μην ακουσει και κανενας (αν το πιστευεις ειναι πολυ πιθανο να σε ακουσουν κ ολας!)


Διαφωνω με αυτο που λες...εμενα μου αρεσουν οι ανθρωποι που μπορουν να πουν κατι παραπανω απο το επιφανειακο.... αλλα δεν το βλεπουν ολοι ετσι....και σιγουρα ουτε και οι κοπελες που αρεσουν στο φιλο μας δεν το βλεπουν ετσι αφου ασχολουνται μονο με ζωδια κ ειναι το αλλο ακρο.. ομως δεν μ αρεσουν οι υπερβολες...ουτε στη μια περιπτωση των πολυ ρηχων ατομων ουτε στην αλλη περιπτωση .....γνωμη μου ειναι οτι καλο ειναι ν υπαρχει ενα μετρο

----------


## DL010117a

> Η κοπελα που σε απερριψε λογω ζωδιου ειναι απλα ηλιθια .....μαλλον προσεγγιζεις εντελως ακαταλληλα ατομα ....αν ηταν αυτος ο λογος της απορριψης...


Προσεγγίζω κοπέλες "μέτριες", όπως κάποιος θα έλεγε, που δεν έχουν το τουπέ της ντίβας, αλλά και εκείνες μην νομίζεις ότι πάνε πίσω και οι "μέτριες", το ίδιο στυλάκι έχουν, γι'αυτό η άλλη με απέρριψε λόγω ζωδίου...

----------


## Miliva21

> Ναι, γιατί πολύ απλά θαμπώνεστε από κάτι τέτοιους (φυσικά δεν μιλάω για εσένα προσωπικά, είναι γενικό το σχόλιο). Το καλό παιδί λοιπόν που δεν κοιτάει αυτά, τον απορρίπτετε γιατί τον βαριέστε. Έτσι θαμπώνεστε, από τέτοια άτομα, που δεν κάνουν τίποτα, δεν έχουν πνευματικό επίπεδο, δεν ξέρουν να σέβονται και έχουν άπλετο εγωϊσμό και όμως τρέχετε από πίσω του και στο τέλος αναφέρεις "άντε να βγάλεις άκρη με τέτοιους μαλάκες", όταν αυτός ο "μαλάκας", ήταν δική σου επιλογή. Αυτό το έχω ακούσει από πολλές κοπέλες "όλοι οι άντρες είναι γουρούνια και μαλάκες", γιατί πηγαίνουν και μπλέκουν με τέτοιους. Και καλά παιδιά τις προσεγγίζανε αλλά δεν τους θέλανε και θέλανε τους "μαλάκες", γιατί πολύ απλά από αυτούς θαμπώνεστε, με άντρες "μαλάκες", χωρίς σεβασμό για εσάς και χωρίς επίπεδο και μετά βρίζετε όλους τους άντρες γιατί σας απατάνε με άλλες κοπέλες, ενώ ξέρατε ότι αυτός είναι ο πραγματικός χαρακτήρας του. Αυτά για να μην με παρεξηγήσεις, δεν τα αναφέρω για το πρόσωπό σου, αλλά είναι γενικό το σχόλιο. Και η ερώτησή μου είναι, γιατί θαμπώνεστε από τέτοια άτομα; Αυτό που έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι οι "μαλάκες", είναι για σχέσεις και πολύ σεξ και τα "καλά παιδιά", για γάμο...


Χμμ καλως ή κακως παντα οι κακοι ειτε ειναι αντρες ειτε γυναικες ελκυουν ...και για τους δικους τους λογους...ισως επδ ξερουν ν πουλανε καλα τον εαυτο τους κ εχουν θρασος..ομως μη τους βαζεις ολους στο ιδιο τσουβαλι υπαρχουν γυναικες που ξενερωνουν απο μαλακες και αντρες που απωθουνται απο επιφανειακες κοπελες....ομως δν μπορω να καταλαβω γτ απορεις τοσο...ουτε εσυ εχεις προσεγγισει κοπελες ( οπως μας λες) με τις οποιες ενδεχομενως θα ταιριαζες καλυτερα ....σ αρεσε η ωραια που το παιζει φιρμα...και η χαζογκομενα π σ εριξε ακυρο για το ζωδιο....πως γντ αυτο???

----------


## Miliva21

> Το οτι οι ωραιες γυναικες , δεν εχουν πλουσιο εσωτερικο κοσμο , και τον εχουν οι μη ελκυστικες ,. ειναι ενας απο τους μεγαλυτερους μυθους ............................να τον βρασω τον εσωτερικο κοσμο , αν δεν με ελκυει εμφανισιακα .........
> 
> μου θυμιζει μια ρηση ' μια ασχημη γυναικα , θα γελαει παντα με ταστεια σου ' ..........
> 
> παντως , εκ πειρας , βλεπω οτι τα ταιριαστα ζευγαρια εχουν ιδιο επιπεδο ελκυστικοτητας , και μια ομοιοτητα στο προσωπο ....


Επδ εδωσα ενα παραδειγμα δν σημαινει οτι εννοω πως οι ασχημες ειναι παντα καλες κ οι ομορφες σκυλες ....οσο για τα κομπλεξ δν νμζ οτι υπαρχει ανθρωπος π δεν εχει...δεν ξεφευγει κανενας μας απο αυτο το κανονα

----------


## DL010117a

> Κοιταξε η αληθεια ειναι οτι δν σε ξερω προσωπικα απλα βγαζω συμπερασματα απο αυτα που γραφεις
> 
> Για μενα καλο ειναι ν κανεις αυτο π θες εσυ...και οχι αν δεν σε γεμιζουν οι παρεες αυτες δν χρειαζεται να παριστανεις κατι που δν εισαι ...καλο ειναι που θες να εχεις ουσια στις συζητησεις σου ....δν αντιλεγω...και μαλλον θα βρεθουν κ αυτα τα ατομα που θα ταιριαξεις...
> 
> Σου ειπα δεν ειμαι της αποψης να ειμαστε ολοι το ιδιο...ομως αρχιζω και συμπεραινω οτι γ να ενταχθεις σε παρεες τλκ δυστυχως πρεπει ν αφησεις καποια χαρακτηριστικα σου πισω ή να τα προσαρμοσεις....αν δεν το θες αυτο τοτε μεινε οπως εισαι και περιμενε αυτους που θ ταιριαξεις 
> 
> Τωρα σορρυ αλλα θα σου μιλησω ειλικρινα ως συνομηλικη σου περιπου...αν θα βγαιναμε ραντεβου και μου μιλαγες για τους πατερες της εκκλησιας μας ...θα ημουν με ενα βλεμμα τι μου λεει αυτος τωρα.....χωρις να σημαινει οτι ειμαι υπερ του κλαρινογαμπρου που μιλαει για σιξ παξ για γυμναστηριο γκομενες και παινευεται συνεχεις για το ποσο ωραιο τον εκανε η μανα του ....μπλιεε..καλα κανεις κ εισαι αυτο π εισαι αλλα καλο ειναι ν μην υπερβαλουμε γτ δυστυχως το τι θ πεις πως θα το πεις κ η εικονα που θ βγαλεις παιζει παρα πολυ μεγαλο ρολο ειδικα στην ηλικια μας....


Και που ξέρεις ότι σε ραντεβού, θα σου μίλαγα για Πατέρες της Εκκλησίας; Βλέπεις που με έχεις παρεξηγήσει, αδίκως θα έλεγα; Αν η συζήτηση πήγαινε προς τα εκεί και αν είχες και εσύ βαθύτερες απορείες, από τις καθημερινές, σίγουρα θα μιλούσαμε σε ένα άλλο επίπεδο. Αυτό που αναφέρεις στο τέλος για την εικόνα, ισχύει. Ναι, δυστυχώς αν θέλεις σε παρέα, πρέπει να γίνεις άλλος άνθρωπος, η αλήθεια είναι το προσπάθησα αυτό και στο τέλος κατάλαβα ότι δεν πρέπει να αλλάζεις για κανέναν. Γιατί να αλλάξω εγώ και όχι αυτός που μιλάει μόνο για γκόμενες και ποδόσφαιρο; Μπορεί να ακούγεται εγωϊστικό, αλλά το έχω σκεφτεί και διαφορετικά, όλοι οι άντρες της ηλικίας μου, μιλούν για αυτά τα δύο. Κάποτε θα βαρεθείς, γιατί να μην συζητήσουμε και για κάτι βαθύτερο; Μα, τω Θεό, όποτε έβγαινα έξω με την "παρέα" μου, αυτά τα δύο ήταν τα μόνα θέματα που συζητούσαν, εγώ προσωπικά προτιμώ έτσι, παρά να αλλάξω για τον κάθε ανώριμο και χωρίς επίπεδο άνθρωπο...

----------


## DL010117a

> Χμμ καλως ή κακως παντα οι κακοι ειτε ειναι αντρες ειτε γυναικες ελκυουν ...και για τους δικους τους λογους...ισως επδ ξερουν ν πουλανε καλα τον εαυτο τους κ εχουν θρασος..ομως μη τους βαζεις ολους στο ιδιο τσουβαλι υπαρχουν γυναικες που ξενερωνουν απο μαλακες και αντρες που απωθουνται απο επιφανειακες κοπελες....ομως δν μπορω να καταλαβω γτ απορεις τοσο...ουτε εσυ εχεις προσεγγισει κοπελες ( οπως μας λες) με τις οποιες ενδεχομενως θα ταιριαζες καλυτερα ....σ αρεσε η ωραια που το παιζει φιρμα...και η χαζογκομενα π σ εριξε ακυρο για το ζωδιο....πως γντ αυτο???


Αν διαβάσεις προσεκτικότερα, άλλα μηνύματά μου ή το αρχικό μήνυμα, θα καταλάβεις ότι την όμορφη δεν την προσέγγισα ποτέ, επειδή με απωθεί ο χαρακτήρας της, το ότι με ελκύει, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα προσεγγίσω άλλες κοπέλες. Φερ' ειπείν, στο αρχικό μου μήνυμα, αναφέρω ότι δύο πολύ "μέτριες" κοπέλες μου έριξαν άκυρο και χωρίς λόγο βασικά. Ούτε σχέσεις είχαν για να πω ότι έχουν ένα λόγο παραπάνω και κοινά ενδιαφέροντα έχουμε. Απλά όπως αποδείχθηκε, η μία εξ' αυτών των δύο, μπορεί να ελκύεται από τον 35αρη. Θα σου αναφέρω ένα χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα. Έτυχε και μιλούσαμε για ένα θέμα με αυτόν τον 35αρη, έρχεται αυτή η "μέτρια" και χαιρετάει μόνο εκείνον και εγώ ήταν σαν να μην υπήρχα, ενώ μέχρι πριν δύο μέρες, την είχα προσεγγίσει. Αν θεωρεί ότι ο 19χρονος θέλει να την "εκμεταλευτεί" σεξουαλικά, ενώ ο 35αρης, όχι κάνει και στα δύο λάθος, γιατί αφενός εγώ δεν είναι η πρώτη μου σκέψη, το σεξ, αλλά ο άνθρωπος, αλλά δεν θέλησε να με μάθει καλύτερα και αφετέρου ο 35αρης θα ήθελε να την εκμεταλευτεί, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν το έχει καταλάβει ή οχι, πάντως από εκείνον ελκύεται. Τι να πω; Δεν έχει κανένα νόημα...

----------


## DL010117a

> Με το sick pack τι εννούμε ακριβώς;


Οι κοιλιακοί, είναι 6 μύες, γι'αυτό και το ονομάζουν six pack, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα είναι 8 μύες. Είναι ο άνθρωπος σαν τον βασάλο, στο survivor, σκέψου.

----------


## Miliva21

> Και που ξέρεις ότι σε ραντεβού, θα σου μίλαγα για Πατέρες της Εκκλησίας; Βλέπεις που με έχεις παρεξηγήσει, αδίκως θα έλεγα; Αν η συζήτηση πήγαινε προς τα εκεί και αν είχες και εσύ βαθύτερες απορείες, από τις καθημερινές, σίγουρα θα μιλούσαμε σε ένα άλλο επίπεδο. Αυτό που αναφέρεις στο τέλος για την εικόνα, ισχύει. Ναι, δυστυχώς αν θέλεις σε παρέα, πρέπει να γίνεις άλλος άνθρωπος, η αλήθεια είναι το προσπάθησα αυτό και στο τέλος κατάλαβα ότι δεν πρέπει να αλλάζεις για κανέναν. Γιατί να αλλάξω εγώ και όχι αυτός που μιλάει μόνο για γκόμενες και ποδόσφαιρο; Μπορεί να ακούγεται εγωϊστικό, αλλά το έχω σκεφτεί και διαφορετικά, όλοι οι άντρες της ηλικίας μου, μιλούν για αυτά τα δύο. Κάποτε θα βαρεθείς, γιατί να μην συζητήσουμε και για κάτι βαθύτερο; Μα, τω Θεό, όποτε έβγαινα έξω με την "παρέα" μου, αυτά τα δύο ήταν τα μόνα θέματα που συζητούσαν, εγώ προσωπικά προτιμώ έτσι, παρά να αλλάξω για τον κάθε ανώριμο και χωρίς επίπεδο άνθρωπο...


Δεν αξιζει να αλλαζεις εσυ γ να ταιριαζεις με τους αλλους ουτε ειναι εγωιστικο να λες οτι θα μπορουσαν οι αλλοι ν αλλαξουν γ ν μοιαζουν σε σενα......αυτο που θα επρεπε να γινοταν ειναι ολοι να προσπαθουμε να μοιασουμε στο καλυτερο...ελα ομως που δυστυχως δεν γντ αυτο.....αμα γινοταν καλα θ ημασταν ....σορρυ γ την μικρη μου "επιθεση" εχεις δικιο οτι δεν σε ξερω και στο ειπα κ γω....εβγαλα γνωμη μονο απο αυτο που γραφεις και απο αυτο π πιστευα οτι ειναι αυτο που βγαζεις και στους εξω....
Απλα καποια πραγματα ξενιζαν κ σε μενα που δν ειμαι του στυλ ο αντρας πρεπει ν ειναι μαγκια κλανια.... ποσο μαλλον στο τυπο κοπελας που προσεγγισες ...καλυτερες επιλογες θελεις ...και συγκυριες π θα σε κανουν να βρεις ανθρωπους με κοινα..οσους προβληματισμους κ αν εχω ειναι οτι υπαρχουν οι ανθρωποι που κουμπωνουν μεταξυ τους κατα βαθος

----------


## DL010117a

> Το θέμα είναι απλο. Το γούστο της καθε κοπέλας είναι διαφορετικό. Δεν νομιζω οτι υπάρχει μονο μια απαντηση στον προβληματισμό σου, διότι η κάθε γυναίκα θέλει και κάτι διαφορετικό . Βλέποντας τον εαυτό κου ψάχνω κάποιον έξυπνο , να ξέρει να χειρίζεται καταστάσεις και να παιζει μέντο μυαλό μου, έτσι θα κερδίσει το ενδιαφέρον μου. Η εξωτερική εμφάνιση προφανώς μετράει αλλά έρχεται σε δεύτερη μοίρα . Πιστεύω πως πολλά κορίτσια ίσως σκέφτονται σαν εμένα. Δεν ξέρω εαν σε βοηθησα !


Συμφωνώ με αυτά που αναφέρεις, απλά δυστυχώς, δεν σκέφτονται έτσι οι κοπέλες, στην πλειοψηφία τους πάντα και μιλώντας για συγκεκριμένη ηλικία ανθρώπων, ίσως σε άλλη ηλικία, να είναι πιο προσγειωμένα τα "θέλω", των γυναικών...

----------


## Miliva21

> Αν διαβάσεις προσεκτικότερα, άλλα μηνύματά μου ή το αρχικό μήνυμα, θα καταλάβεις ότι την όμορφη δεν την προσέγγισα ποτέ, επειδή με απωθεί ο χαρακτήρας της, το ότι με ελκύει, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα προσεγγίσω άλλες κοπέλες. Φερ' ειπείν, στο αρχικό μου μήνυμα, αναφέρω ότι δύο πολύ "μέτριες" κοπέλες μου έριξαν άκυρο και χωρίς λόγο βασικά. Ούτε σχέσεις είχαν για να πω ότι έχουν ένα λόγο παραπάνω και κοινά ενδιαφέροντα έχουμε. Απλά όπως αποδείχθηκε, η μία εξ' αυτών των δύο, μπορεί να ελκύεται από τον 35αρη. Θα σου αναφέρω ένα χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα. Έτυχε και μιλούσαμε για ένα θέμα με αυτόν τον 35αρη, έρχεται αυτή η "μέτρια" και χαιρετάει μόνο εκείνον και εγώ ήταν σαν να μην υπήρχα, ενώ μέχρι πριν δύο μέρες, την είχα προσεγγίσει. Αν θεωρεί ότι ο 19χρονος θέλει να την "εκμεταλευτεί" σεξουαλικά, ενώ ο 35αρης, όχι κάνει και στα δύο λάθος, γιατί αφενός εγώ δεν είναι η πρώτη μου σκέψη, το σεξ, αλλά ο άνθρωπος, αλλά δεν θέλησε να με μάθει καλύτερα και αφετέρου ο 35αρης θα ήθελε να την εκμεταλευτεί, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν το έχει καταλάβει ή οχι, πάντως από εκείνον ελκύεται. Τι να πω; Δεν έχει κανένα νόημα...


Δν νμζ οτι αυτη θα πιστευε οτι ο 19αρης θελει να την εκμεταλλευτει σεξουαλικα ...απλα ενδεχομενως να την ελκυε καποιος μεγαλυτερος για τους δικους της λογους ...ομως μην χαλιεσαι γ αυτο ειλικρινα δν αξιζει

----------


## DL010117a

> το να σαι ρηχος στη πραγματικη ζωη ειναι κατι που αρεσει ομως αφου αν κοιταξεις καλυτερα οι ανθρωποι απομακρυνονται απο αυτον που ενβαθυνει τελικα και πλησιαζουν ολο και περισσοτερο τον ρηχο και αυτον που παριστανει η ειναι ρηχος 
> 
> στα λογια ολοι θελουν βαθος και ουσια
> 
> για να πετυχεις ως ανθρωπος με βαθος και περιεχομενο θα πρεπει να μη σε ενδιαφερει αν ανταποκριθει αυτος που του μιλας αλλα να σκεφτεσαι εγω θα τα πω και ας μην ακουσει και κανενας (αν το πιστευεις ειναι πολυ πιθανο να σε ακουσουν κ ολας!)


Ίσως και να έχεις ένα δίκιο πάνω σε αυτό, με την έννοια ότι ένας ρηχός, έχει περισσότερους φίλους και φίλες και περισσότερες σχέσεις, με έναν που έχει επίπεδο, και ενώ θα έπρεπε να ισχύει το αντίθετο, δυστυχώς δεν είναι έτσι. Βέβαια στο δεύτερο σκέλος, ότι άμα τα πω πχ και χαλάω εν ολοίγεις το "σάλιο" μου, τότε δεν ενδιαφέρεται στην πραγματικότητα. Ίσως να προβληματιστεί κάπου κάποτε, με αυτά που είπα και ανέφερα, αλλά θα κοιτάξει λίγο καλύτερα τις σκέψεις της και θα ξαναγυρίσει στην κανονική ζωή της, μην μπορώντας να αλλάξει, αλλά θα συνεχίσει με τον ίδιο ρυθμό την άνευ επιπέδου, ζωή της. Το ίδιο ισχύει και στους άντρες...

----------


## DL010117a

> Συμφωνώ με αυτά που αναφέρεις, απλά δυστυχώς, δεν σκέφτονται έτσι οι κοπέλες, στην πλειοψηφία τους πάντα και μιλώντας για συγκεκριμένη ηλικία ανθρώπων, ίσως σε άλλη ηλικία, να είναι πιο προσγειωμένα τα "θέλω", των γυναικών...


Δεν χαλιέμαι Miliva, αλλά με προβληματίζει, γιατί είμαι άνθρωπος που θέλω να βλέπω τις πραγματικές αιτίες και τους πραγματικούς λόγους, που γίνεται ένα πράγμα, αλλά ειλικρινά, εδώ δεν βρήκα τίποτα...

----------


## DL010117a

> Δεν αξιζει να αλλαζεις εσυ γ να ταιριαζεις με τους αλλους ουτε ειναι εγωιστικο να λες οτι θα μπορουσαν οι αλλοι ν αλλαξουν γ ν μοιαζουν σε σενα......αυτο που θα επρεπε να γινοταν ειναι ολοι να προσπαθουμε να μοιασουμε στο καλυτερο...ελα ομως που δυστυχως δεν γντ αυτο.....αμα γινοταν καλα θ ημασταν ....σορρυ γ την μικρη μου "επιθεση" εχεις δικιο οτι δεν σε ξερω και στο ειπα κ γω....εβγαλα γνωμη μονο απο αυτο που γραφεις και απο αυτο π πιστευα οτι ειναι αυτο που βγαζεις και στους εξω....
> Απλα καποια πραγματα ξενιζαν κ σε μενα που δν ειμαι του στυλ ο αντρας πρεπει ν ειναι μαγκια κλανια.... ποσο μαλλον στο τυπο κοπελας που προσεγγισες ...καλυτερες επιλογες θελεις ...και συγκυριες π θα σε κανουν να βρεις ανθρωπους με κοινα..οσους προβληματισμους κ αν εχω ειναι οτι υπαρχουν οι ανθρωποι που κουμπωνουν μεταξυ τους κατα βαθος


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα!

----------


## DL010117a

Γενικότερα θα ήθελα, να σας ευχαριστήσω για τις απαντήσεις όλων, όποτε μπορώ, απαντάω σε όλους, επειδή με τιμάει που απαντάτε στα νήματά μου και σε αυτό αλλά και στο προηγούμενο!

----------


## Miliva21

> Δεν χαλιέμαι Miliva, αλλά με προβληματίζει, γιατί είμαι άνθρωπος που θέλω να βλέπω τις πραγματικές αιτίες και τους πραγματικούς λόγους, που γίνεται ένα πράγμα, αλλά ειλικρινά, εδώ δεν βρήκα τίποτα...


Καταλαβαινω την αναγκη σου να κατανοεις καποια πραγματα ομως στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ειναι δυσκολο γιατι παιζει μεγαλο ρολο ο υποκειμενικος παραγοντας...που αλλαζει αναλογα μ αυτον που εχεις απεναντι σου..αν δλδ τη ρωτουσες γτ με απερριψες? Θα μπορουσε να σου πει ισως στοιχεια π δεν της αρεσαν ενδεχομενως σε σενα ομως που αυτα τα στοιχεια θα μπορουσαν να αρεσουν σε καποια αλλη....οσο γ αυτο που λες οτι οι γυναικες μεγαλυτερης ηλικιας εχουν πιο προσγειωμενα θελω ειναι αναλογα με τη γυναικα κ οχι απαραιτητα με την ηλικια
Συγκεκριμενα αυτη η κοπελα που της αρεσε ο μεγαλυτερος δεν σημαινει οτι πρπει να το παρεις προσωπικα...ισως ν εχει απωθημενο με μεγαλυτερο...ισως ν θεωρει πιο εμπειρο τον μεγαλυτερο σε ολα τα θεματα κατι π ειναι ελκυστικο γ εμας τις γυναικες αλλα κ για τους αντρες φανταζομαι...ισως παλι να ειναι αυτο που θελει στη συγκεκριμενη φαση...εγω πιστευω πως για να δεσουν καποια ανθρωποι χρειαζεται κ η καταλληλη χρονικη στιγμη κ να ειναι ετοιμοι κ οι δυο να δοκιμασουν αυτο που τους προσφερεται

----------


## Miliva21

> Οι κοιλιακοί, είναι 6 μύες, γι'αυτό και το ονομάζουν six pack, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα είναι 8 μύες. Είναι ο άνθρωπος σαν τον βασάλο, στο survivor, σκέψου.


Σαν το βασαλο στο survivor....τελικα εισαι μεσα σε ολα...αρχιζω κ σε συμπαθω περισσοτερο

----------


## DL010117a

> Καταλαβαινω την αναγκη σου να κατανοεις καποια πραγματα ομως στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ειναι δυσκολο γιατι παιζει μεγαλο ρολο ο υποκειμενικος παραγοντας...που αλλαζει αναλογα μ αυτον που εχεις απεναντι σου..αν δλδ τη ρωτουσες γτ με απερριψες? Θα μπορουσε να σου πει ισως στοιχεια π δεν της αρεσαν ενδεχομενως σε σενα ομως που αυτα τα στοιχεια θα μπορουσαν να αρεσουν σε καποια αλλη....οσο γ αυτο που λες οτι οι γυναικες μεγαλυτερης ηλικιας εχουν πιο προσγειωμενα θελω ειναι αναλογα με τη γυναικα κ οχι απαραιτητα με την ηλικια
> Συγκεκριμενα αυτη η κοπελα που της αρεσε ο μεγαλυτερος δεν σημαινει οτι πρπει να το παρεις προσωπικα...ισως ν εχει απωθημενο με μεγαλυτερο...ισως ν θεωρει πιο εμπειρο τον μεγαλυτερο σε ολα τα θεματα κατι π ειναι ελκυστικο γ εμας τις γυναικες αλλα κ για τους αντρες φανταζομαι...ισως παλι να ειναι αυτο που θελει στη συγκεκριμενη φαση...εγω πιστευω πως για να δεσουν καποια ανθρωποι χρειαζεται κ η καταλληλη χρονικη στιγμη κ να ειναι ετοιμοι κ οι δυο να δοκιμασουν αυτο που τους προσφερεται


Αν την ρωτούσα και την μία και την άλλη, σίγουρα δεν θα είχαν καθαρά επιχειρήματα, αφού οι ίδιες δεν προχώρησαν σε μία καλύτερη επικοινωνία μαζί και με το καλημέρα συζητήσαμε, έκανα μια κίνηση, σε φιλικό επίπεδο και την επόμενη μέρα "δεν σε ξέρω, δεν με ξέρεις, υποφέρω και υποφέρεις". Βλέπεις ότι και εσύ δεν έχεις καθαρή απάντηση, πάνω σε αυτή την κίνηση, αν και γυναίκα. Μερικές κινήσεις γυναικών είναι αλλοπρόσαλλες, και δυστυχώς ισχύει αυτό. Αν θέλει δηλαδή τον 35αρη για την "εμπειρία", δεν είναι αντικειμενική, γιατί δεν ξέρει αν εγώ, έχω σεβασμό, ωριμότητα κλπ, γιατί δεν κάθισε να με μάθει και δεν μιλάμε, σε σεξουαλικό πλαίσιο, αλλά σε καθαρά φιλικό πλαίσιο.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Σαν το βασαλο στο survivor....τελικα εισαι μεσα σε ολα...αρχιζω κ σε συμπαθω περισσοτερο


Βλέπεις survivor?

----------


## DL010117a

> Σαν το βασαλο στο survivor....τελικα εισαι μεσα σε ολα...αρχιζω κ σε συμπαθω περισσοτερο


χαχα ε ναι! Αν και δεν το έβλεπα πολύ, έχει ένα ενδιαφέρων, αρκεί να μην παθιάζεται κανείς και να μην χαλάει τον προσωπικό του χρόνο, για να βλέπει survivor. Χαίρομαι, που αρχίζεις και με συμπαθείς, γιατί σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα, δεν εισέπραξα κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά με το δίκιο σου, γιατί έκρινες από τα μηνύματά μου εδώ και πάλι όμως είναι σεβαστές οι απόψεις σου, από εμένα...

----------


## Miliva21

Στερεοτυπα βλεπεις...οπως ειπες κ εσυ οτι φανταζεσαι πως οι μεγαλυτερες θ ειναι πιο προσγειωμενες....

παντως εχει μια διαφορετικη χροια αυτο που ηθελα ν πω δλδ εννοω αλλο η ωριμοτητα κ ο σεβασμος και αλλο η εμπειρια του μεγαλυτερου που εχει δοκιμασει....ζησει...και εχει μαθει πολλα πραγματα εφοσον εχει ζησει κ περισσοτερο...αυτο μπορει ν ειναι το ελκυστικο...οχι οτι δν εχεις κ εσυ ως μικροτερος ποιοτικα χαρακτηριστικα...παντως αν πηγες κ μιλησες μονο μια φορα ενδεχομενως ν μην καταλαβαν τη προσεγγιση ή ισως ν ηταν αλλου ....μηπως θ επρεπε να επιμεινεις λιγο παραπανω κ να προσπαθησεις μια πιο συνεχη κ σταθερη προσεγγιση ??

----------


## Miliva21

> χαχα ε ναι! Αν και δεν το έβλεπα πολύ, έχει ένα ενδιαφέρων, αρκεί να μην παθιάζεται κανείς και να μην χαλάει τον προσωπικό του χρόνο, για να βλέπει survivor. Χαίρομαι, που αρχίζεις και με συμπαθείς, γιατί σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα, δεν εισέπραξα κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά με το δίκιο σου, γιατί έκρινες από τα μηνύματά μου εδώ και πάλι όμως είναι σεβαστές οι απόψεις σου, από εμένα...


Συμφωνω σε αυτο που λες...Αν και στους συνομηλικους-ες μας δειχνεις οτι εισαι μεσα σε ολα και δν περνας μονο την εικονα του απορροφημενου σε φιλοσοφικες αναζητησεις θα σε συμπαθησουν κ αυτοι που θ ειναι πιο "κοντα" σε σενα

Παντως μ αρεσει αυτο το φορουμ γτ στις απαντησεις που δινουμε σε καποιον γ να βοηθησουμε..μπορει ν βρουμε κ απντησεις σε δικες μας αποριες...ή να προσεγφισουμε ενα θεμα απο αλλη οπτικη...καλο αυτο

----------


## DL010117a

> Στερεοτυπα βλεπεις...οπως ειπες κ εσυ οτι φανταζεσαι πως οι μεγαλυτερες θ ειναι πιο προσγειωμενες....
> 
> παντως εχει μια διαφορετικη χροια αυτο που ηθελα ν πω δλδ εννοω αλλο η ωριμοτητα κ ο σεβασμος και αλλο η εμπειρια του μεγαλυτερου που εχει δοκιμασει....ζησει...και εχει μαθει πολλα πραγματα εφοσον εχει ζησει κ περισσοτερο...αυτο μπορει ν ειναι το ελκυστικο...οχι οτι δν εχεις κ εσυ ως μικροτερος ποιοτικα χαρακτηριστικα...παντως αν πηγες κ μιλησες μονο μια φορα ενδεχομενως ν μην καταλαβαν τη προσεγγιση ή ισως ν ηταν αλλου ....μηπως θ επρεπε να επιμεινεις λιγο παραπανω κ να προσπαθησεις μια πιο συνεχη κ σταθερη προσεγγιση ??


Το σκέφτικα και αυτό, αλλά η ίδια με απέφευγε. Τι να πω; Ίσως ήταν λάθος οι συγκυρίες. Απλά το θέμα είναι, ότι αυτός (ο 35αρης), μιλάει στα παιδιά και προσπαθεί να το παίξει έξυπνος, τον έχω πιάσει φαουλ, σε πολλά που λέει, αλλά τα λέει με τέτοιο τρόπο, που οι άλλες τον κοιτάνε σαν "θεό". Χρησιμοποιεί τα χέρια για να πείσει, και γενικότερα η πειθώ που χρησιμοποιεί, δεν είναι τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο. Από την άλλη, σκέφτομαι ότι έτσι κι αλλιώς, είναι μπερδεμένα τα παιδιά σε αυτή την ηλικία, κανείς δεν ξέρει τι θέλουν και ούτε οι ίδιοι δεν ξέρουν τι θέλουν, οπότε και να τις ρωτούσα, ούτε οι ίδιες δεν θα ήξεραν, τι να μου πουν.

----------


## DL010117a

> Στερεοτυπα βλεπεις...οπως ειπες κ εσυ οτι φανταζεσαι πως οι μεγαλυτερες θ ειναι πιο προσγειωμενες....
> 
> παντως εχει μια διαφορετικη χροια αυτο που ηθελα ν πω δλδ εννοω αλλο η ωριμοτητα κ ο σεβασμος και αλλο η εμπειρια του μεγαλυτερου που εχει δοκιμασει....ζησει...και εχει μαθει πολλα πραγματα εφοσον εχει ζησει κ περισσοτερο...αυτο μπορει ν ειναι το ελκυστικο...οχι οτι δν εχεις κ εσυ ως μικροτερος ποιοτικα χαρακτηριστικα...παντως αν πηγες κ μιλησες μονο μια φορα ενδεχομενως ν μην καταλαβαν τη προσεγγιση ή ισως ν ηταν αλλου ....μηπως θ επρεπε να επιμεινεις λιγο παραπανω κ να προσπαθησεις μια πιο συνεχη κ σταθερη προσεγγιση ??


Και αυτό για τις μεγαλύτερες, σχετικό είναι αυτό, δεν ξέρω, υποθέτω ότι θα είναι έτσι.

----------


## Miliva21

> Το σκέφτικα και αυτό, αλλά η ίδια με απέφευγε. Τι να πω; Ίσως ήταν λάθος οι συγκυρίες. Απλά το θέμα είναι, ότι αυτός (ο 35αρης), μιλάει στα παιδιά και προσπαθεί να το παίξει έξυπνος, τον έχω πιάσει φαουλ, σε πολλά που λέει, αλλά τα λέει με τέτοιο τρόπο, που οι άλλες τον κοιτάνε σαν "θεό". Χρησιμοποιεί τα χέρια για να πείσει, και γενικότερα η πειθώ που χρησιμοποιεί, δεν είναι τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο. Από την άλλη, σκέφτομαι ότι έτσι κι αλλιώς, είναι μπερδεμένα τα παιδιά σε αυτή την ηλικία, κανείς δεν ξέρει τι θέλουν και ούτε οι ίδιοι δεν ξέρουν τι θέλουν, οπότε και να τις ρωτούσα, ούτε οι ίδιες δεν θα ήξεραν, τι να μου πουν.


Σε απεφυγε ή ηταν αλλου ? Αλλο το ενα κ αλλο το αλλο
Ναι καταλαβα....το κλασικο εξυπνοπουλι ο μεγαλυτερος που το παιζει και πλασαρει την εικονα π θελει αν κ δν εχει και πολυ μυαλο...δυστυχως ολα παιζονται στο τροπο που θα διαφημιστεις....ειναι τεχνη? Ειναι προσον ? Ειναι κτ που μαθαινεται ή ειναι θρασος με μπολικο τιποτα......??

Δν τον κοβω κ για καμια εξεχουσα προσωπικοτητα αλλιως δεν θα εκανε ολοκληρη επιδειξη στα μικρα που ξερει οτι στανταρ περναει η μπογια του...μαλλον ξερει οτι γ στους συνομιληκους του δν περναει κ τοσο

Εκει θελει πιο αναλυτικη σκεψη και πιο ανεπτυγμενη κριτικη ικανοτητα γ να καταλαβεις με τι εχεις να κανεις...

----------


## DL010117a

> Σε απεφυγε ή ηταν αλλου ? Αλλο το ενα κ αλλο το αλλο
> Ναι καταλαβα....το κλασικο εξυπνοπουλι ο μεγαλυτερος που το παιζει και πλασαρει την εικονα π θελει αν κ δν εχει και πολυ μυαλο...δυστυχως ολα παιζονται στο τροπο που θα διαφημιστεις....ειναι τεχνη? Ειναι προσον ? Ειναι κτ που μαθαινεται ή ειναι θρασος με μπολικο τιποτα......??
> 
> Δν τον κοβω κ για καμια εξεχουσα προσωπικοτητα αλλιως δεν θα εκανε ολοκληρη επιδειξη στα μικρα που ξερει οτι στανταρ περναει η μπογια του...μαλλον ξερει οτι γ στους συνομιληκους του δν περναει κ τοσο
> 
> Εκει θελει πιο αναλυτικη σκεψη και πιο ανεπτυγμενη κριτικη ικανοτητα γ να καταλαβεις με τι εχεις να κανεις...


Για το πρώτο ερώτημα, δεν ξέρω ακριβώς, αλλά μάλλον με απέφευγε η ίδια. Όσον αφορά για τον μεγαλύτερο, ναι έχεις δίκιο πάνω σε αυτό. Μαγκιά μόνο στους μικρούς χωρίς ιδιαίτερη προσωπικότητα, κλικαδόρος ολκής, έχει κάνει την δική του κλίκα και έχω τσακωθεί μαζί του, προσπαθώ να ξυπνήσω και αυτούς που κάνει παρέα και είναι στην ηλικία μου, αλλά τους έχει "κοιμήσει" καλά, ότι δεν είναι εντάξει ο τύπος. Σκέψου, ότι επειδή τον είχα "στριμώξει" λεκτικά με επιχειρήματα, επειδή έκανε κάτι το οποίο δεν ήταν σωστό, ωφελώντας κάποιους, μου είπε ενώπιων και άλλων ότι δεν έχω άποψη. Και η ερώτηση μου προς αυτόν ήταν "και ποιός είσαι εσύ να μου πεις, ότι δεν έχω άποψη;". Αυτό είναι το θέμα, σπουδάζουν μεγάλοι, που δεν είναι κακό, είναι πολύ ωραία η γνώση, αλλά μην προσπαθείς να πλανέψεις κόσμο. Ευτυχώς τον κατάλαβα τι είναι από την αρχή και τον απομάκρυνα, αφού τον γνώρισα καλά. Αυτός είναι ο "έμπειρος" 35αρης...

----------


## archangel

> Ναι, γιατί πολύ απλά θαμπώνεστε από κάτι τέτοιους (φυσικά δεν μιλάω για εσένα προσωπικά, είναι γενικό το σχόλιο). Το καλό παιδί λοιπόν που δεν κοιτάει αυτά, τον απορρίπτετε γιατί τον βαριέστε. Έτσι θαμπώνεστε, από τέτοια άτομα, που δεν κάνουν τίποτα, δεν έχουν πνευματικό επίπεδο, δεν ξέρουν να σέβονται και έχουν άπλετο εγωϊσμό και όμως τρέχετε από πίσω του και στο τέλος αναφέρεις "άντε να βγάλεις άκρη με τέτοιους μαλάκες", όταν αυτός ο "μαλάκας", ήταν δική σου επιλογή. Αυτό το έχω ακούσει από πολλές κοπέλες "όλοι οι άντρες είναι γουρούνια και μαλάκες", γιατί πηγαίνουν και μπλέκουν με τέτοιους. Και καλά παιδιά τις προσεγγίζανε αλλά δεν τους θέλανε και θέλανε τους "μαλάκες", γιατί πολύ απλά από αυτούς θαμπώνεστε, με άντρες "μαλάκες", χωρίς σεβασμό για εσάς και χωρίς επίπεδο και μετά βρίζετε όλους τους άντρες γιατί σας απατάνε με άλλες κοπέλες, ενώ ξέρατε ότι αυτός είναι ο πραγματικός χαρακτήρας του. Αυτά για να μην με παρεξηγήσεις, δεν τα αναφέρω για το πρόσωπό σου, αλλά είναι γενικό το σχόλιο. Και η ερώτησή μου είναι, γιατί θαμπώνεστε από τέτοια άτομα; *Αυτό που έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι οι "μαλάκες", είναι για σχέσεις και πολύ σεξ και τα "καλά παιδιά", για γάμο...*


Αυτο ειναι. Το βρηκες. Εναν τετοιο αντρα οι γυναίκες ξέρουν πως μαζί τους δεν υπάρχει μελλον. Θα τις παρατησουν, θα τις γραφουν κλπ. Ομως μαζί τους θελουν να ειναι. Θα τους κυνηγήσουν, θα κάνουν σεξουαλικα μαζί τους τα πάντα, οτι κι αν ζητησουν και όταν νιωσουν ετοιμες για γάμο θα βρουν ενα καλο παιδι να τις πάρει, τον οποιο δεν θα αγαπουν, μαζί του θα κάνουν σεξ μια φορα το μηνα και αν ειναι τυχερός κι αυτο μόνο ιεραποστολικο, γτ αυτη "δεν κάνει τετοια πραγματα" και μόλις ο παλιος αληθινός ερωτας ή καποιος νεος εμφανιστεί εννοειτε πως θα τα κανουν όλα μαζί του, κερατωνοντας τον αντρα τους. 
Ειχα διαβασει καποτε σε ενα φορουμ εναν αντρα που ρωτουσε γτ οι γυναικες κάνουν οτιδηποτε σεξουαλικο με εναν αντρα που ειναι τετοιος, ενω με τους άντρες τους όταν παντρευτουν κάνουν τις πουριτανές, και η απάντηση σε πολλες ηταν πως σε εναν που θα τις παρατησει μπορουν να κάνουν οτι σεξουαλικη φαντασιωση εχουν και θέλουν να κάνουν ενω με τον αντρα που τις αγαπαει δεν τους βγαινει ν το κάνουν γτ.... ειλικρινα δεν καταλαβα σε αυτο, κάποιες ελεγαν πως δεν θελουν να τις πει πουτ@νες, αλλες γιατι τον αγαπάνε και δε θέλουν να τον φοβισουν ή κατι τετοιο, άλλες το χόρτασαν με τον πρωην και δε θελουν να το ξανακανουν και άλλες πως απλώς με τον αντρα αυτο δεν τους βγαίνει αυτη η πλευρά τους. Με λίγα λόγια επιβραβεύουν αυτόν που θα τις παρατησει και τις εχει μόνο για σεξ, και γράφουν αυτόν που τις αγάπησε και τις παντρευτηκε. Τριιια πουλια, τρια πουλια.....

Δε μιλαω για όλες μην πεσετε να με φάτε. Απλως αυτο εχω δει σε αρκετές γυναίκες

----------


## Tonya

> Θα έπρεπε να τα είχες διαβάσει όλα τα σχόλια γιατί τότε θα καταλάβαινες ότι υπάρχουν κάποιες σαν κι εμένα που εκτιμούν τους ευαίσθητους άντρες...μην διαβάζεις επιλεκτικά γιατί βγάζεις λάθος συμπεράσματα...μαλάκας άνδρας για μένα είναι ο αναίσθητος κι αυτός που κοιτάει μόνο τον εαυτό του...


γειά σου κυκνόπουλο

----------


## Κύκνος

> γειά σου κυκνόπουλο


Γεια σου Τόνια! :)

----------


## Tonya

> Γεια σου Τόνια! :)


❤️❤️

----------


## Κύκνος

> ❤️❤️


Σε παρακαλώ δες λίγο τα προσωπικά σου μηνύματα...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

χαχα οι ευαισθητοι δε μπορουν να τα βγαλουν περα με τη ζωη γενικοτερα αρα εχουν δυο επιλογες η θα αλαξουν η θα αποτυχουν οπως και να το κανει κανεις το να πετυχαινεις αυτο δε σε κανει και τοσο συμπαθητικο αρα θα πρεπει να το περιμενεις οτι αυτο θα προκαλουσε αρνητικα σχολια... νομιζω ομως οτι ειναι προτημοτερα τα αρνητικα σχολια *απο να τα κανεις ολα θαλασσα για να σε συμπαθησουν* δηλ και το θα κερδισεις αν τελικα σε συμπαθησουν? η απαντηση ειναι μαλον *ΤΙΠΟΤΑ* δε μπορεις να ενδιαφερεσαι για τους αλλους ΑΝ αυτοι δε το εκτιμουν οπιος ειναι καλος δε σημαινει οτι ειναι και κοροιδο 
αξια δινεις μονο οπου το εκτιμουν

----------


## DL010117a

> χαχα οι ευαισθητοι δε μπορουν να τα βγαλουν περα με τη ζωη γενικοτερα αρα εχουν δυο επιλογες η θα αλαξουν η θα αποτυχουν οπως και να το κανει κανεις το να πετυχαινεις αυτο δε σε κανει και τοσο συμπαθητικο αρα θα πρεπει να το περιμενεις οτι αυτο θα προκαλουσε αρνητικα σχολια... νομιζω ομως οτι ειναι προτημοτερα τα αρνητικα σχολια *απο να τα κανεις ολα θαλασσα για να σε συμπαθησουν* δηλ και το θα κερδισεις αν τελικα σε συμπαθησουν? η απαντηση ειναι μαλον *ΤΙΠΟΤΑ* δε μπορεις να ενδιαφερεσαι για τους αλλους ΑΝ αυτοι δε το εκτιμουν οπιος ειναι καλος δε σημαινει οτι ειναι και κοροιδο 
> αξια δινεις μονο οπου το εκτιμουν


Πολύ σωστά αυτά όλα αυτά, όμως η επιτυχία είναι σχετική. Εγώ θεωρώ ότι είμαι πιο καλά, επειδή δεν άλλαξα, όπως έκαναν άλλοι, που "κατέστρεψαν", τις προσωπικότητές τους, για χάρη της παρέας, για να ενσωματωθούν στην κλίκα. Εγώ όταν είδα να αλλάζω και να γίνομαι ένας άνθρωπος που ήθελαν εκείνοι να είμαι, έφυγα, για να μείνω αυθεντικός. Τώρα στο θέμα των σχέσεων, όπως είδες και από τα σχόλια, ποικίλουν οι απόψεις και η απάντηση είναι σχετική, εγώ απευθυνόμουν στο τι γίνεται στην μεγάλη πλειοψηφία. Όλες ψάχνουν, μικρές μεγάλες, έναν άνθρωπο που να μπορούν να συννενοούνται. Έτσι πίστευα τουλάχιστον. Στην ηλικία μου, δεν ισχύει αυτό καθώς όσο σκλήρο και αν ακούγεται, θεωρώ ότι δεν θέλουν να τις σέβονται αλλά να τις "φτύνουν" και όσο τις "φτύνουν", τόσο "κολάνε". Προσωπικά, εγώ δεν είμαι έτσι, γιατί δίνω σημασία στην κοπέλα και την σέβομαι και ίσως αυτό να είναι το λάθος. Ίσως να βαριούνται το σεβασμό και να τον θεωρούν "κλισέ" και γι'αυτό προτιμούν τους δήθεν "μάγκες". Έχουμε πολλούς τέτοιους και στην σχολή αλλά και στο σχολείο είχαμε, δεν είμαι προκαταληπτικός, αλλά όσοι ήταν οι δήθεν "μάγκες", ήταν ηλίθια όντα, πραγματικά, δεν είχαν μυαλό και ούτε να μπορούσαν να εκφέρουν μια πρόταση σωστά. Είχαν και έχουν όμως, ένα "τσούρμο" κοπέλες, από πίσω τους και αυτό είναι κάτι που δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω μπορω να το εξηγισω το ειχε πει ο αινσταιν αυτο η εξυπναδα εχει οριο ενω η ηλιθιοτητα κανενα ετσι οι εξυπνοι μενουν απο βενζινη.

εκτος αυτου οι ανθρωποι κουραζονται απο τα σοβαρα θεματα θελουν εναν ηλιθιο να ξεχαστουν μαζι του.

εγω δε πιστευω οτι ψαχνουν ενα ανθρωπο να συνενοουνται ψαχνουν καπιο να τεριαζουν μεν μαζι του *αλλα ως εκει* και στη συνεχεια θελουν απλα να σπανε πλακα μαζι του να αλαζουν θεμα οταν η συζητιση σοβαρευει και να χασομερουν μαζι του αρκει να περνανε καλα και να ναι οκ το σεξ.

----------


## Miliva21

> Πολύ σωστά αυτά όλα αυτά, όμως η επιτυχία είναι σχετική. Εγώ θεωρώ ότι είμαι πιο καλά, επειδή δεν άλλαξα, όπως έκαναν άλλοι, που "κατέστρεψαν", τις προσωπικότητές τους, για χάρη της παρέας, για να ενσωματωθούν στην κλίκα. Εγώ όταν είδα να αλλάζω και να γίνομαι ένας άνθρωπος που ήθελαν εκείνοι να είμαι, έφυγα, για να μείνω αυθεντικός. Τώρα στο θέμα των σχέσεων, όπως είδες και από τα σχόλια, ποικίλουν οι απόψεις και η απάντηση είναι σχετική, εγώ απευθυνόμουν στο τι γίνεται στην μεγάλη πλειοψηφία. Όλες ψάχνουν, μικρές μεγάλες, έναν άνθρωπο που να μπορούν να συννενοούνται. Έτσι πίστευα τουλάχιστον. Στην ηλικία μου, δεν ισχύει αυτό καθώς όσο σκλήρο και αν ακούγεται, θεωρώ ότι δεν θέλουν να τις σέβονται αλλά να τις "φτύνουν" και όσο τις "φτύνουν", τόσο "κολάνε". Προσωπικά, εγώ δεν είμαι έτσι, γιατί δίνω σημασία στην κοπέλα και την σέβομαι και ίσως αυτό να είναι το λάθος. Ίσως να βαριούνται το σεβασμό και να τον θεωρούν "κλισέ" και γι'αυτό προτιμούν τους δήθεν "μάγκες". Έχουμε πολλούς τέτοιους και στην σχολή αλλά και στο σχολείο είχαμε, δεν είμαι προκαταληπτικός, αλλά όσοι ήταν οι δήθεν "μάγκες", ήταν ηλίθια όντα, πραγματικά, δεν είχαν μυαλό και ούτε να μπορούσαν να εκφέρουν μια πρόταση σωστά. Είχαν και έχουν όμως, ένα "τσούρμο" κοπέλες, από πίσω τους και αυτό είναι κάτι που δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω...


Να σ δωσω μια συμβουλη....καλο θα ειναι να μην εισαι πολυ απολυτος σε κατι τετοια....ειδικα αν δεν εχεις κανει σχεση ...κ δεν εχεις δει πως συμπεριφερεσαι πρακτικα... κ εγω πριν κανω σχεση ελεγα οτι θ ειμαι τελεια...θα ειμαι φουλ ερωτευμενη και απολυτα πιστη γτ ειμαι καλη και δεν προκειται να πληγωσω τον οποιοδηποτε συντροφο μου ελα ομως που στη πραξη διαψευστηκα ....τσουλα ελεγα κ εγω οποια απαταει το αγορι της αλλα τα εκανα κ γω τα λαθη μου κ σταματησα να ειμαι τοσο επικρικη με τους αλλους

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ολοι κρυβουμε μεσα μας το κακο και τον καλο μας εαυτο τωρα το ποιος απο τους δυο θα βγει στην επιφανεια σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις εξαρταται απο το ατομο π εχουμε απεναντι μας....απο τις περιστασεις ..και απο το ποσο ξεκαθαροι ειμαστε μεσα μας τη δεσομενη χρονικη στιγμη...

----------


## DL010117a

> εγω μπορω να το εξηγισω το ειχε πει ο αινσταιν αυτο η εξυπναδα εχει οριο ενω η ηλιθιοτητα κανενα ετσι οι εξυπνοι μενουν απο βενζινη.
> 
> εκτος αυτου οι ανθρωποι κουραζονται απο τα σοβαρα θεματα θελουν εναν ηλιθιο να ξεχαστουν μαζι του.
> 
> εγω δε πιστευω οτι ψαχνουν ενα ανθρωπο να συνενοουνται ψαχνουν καπιο να τεριαζουν μεν μαζι του *αλλα ως εκει* και στη συνεχεια θελουν απλα να σπανε πλακα μαζι του να αλαζουν θεμα οταν η συζητιση σοβαρευει και να χασομερουν μαζι του αρκει να περνανε καλα και να ναι οκ το σεξ.


Δεν ήξερα ότι για να έχουμε σχέση, πρέπει να είμαστε "κλόουν"! Ναι, το χιούμορ μετράει για την γυναίκα, αλλά το μετρημένο και το "λεπτό". Πάντως και αυτό σχετικό είναι. Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις που ξέρω, σχεδόν ποτέ δεν μοιράζονται τις σκέψεις τους και δεν ξέρω αν μιλάνε κιόλας μεταξύ τους και κάνουν συνέχεια σεξ. Οκ, το σεξ είναι ένα σημαντικό κομμάτι σε μια σχέση, αλλά πέρα από αυτό, τίποτα άλλο. Συμφωνώ, τον "έξυπνο", τον βαριούνται, ίσως και να μην τον καταλαβαίνουν και επειδή είμαστε τέτοιοι άνθρωποι που μας αρέσει το "εύκολο", θέλουν τους "ηλίθιους", γιατί ξέρουν ότι η μόνη "κουβέντα" που θα έχουν, θα είναι κατά την διάρκεια της σεξουαλικής πράξης. Πάντως εγώ είχα πει σε έναν καθηγητή, ότι "αύριο", η δική μου γενιά θα είναι η καλύτερη μάζα και πολύ εύκολα διαχειρίσιμη, από πολλές απόψεις. Και ίσως αυτό να το δούμε τα επόμενα χρόνια πιο έντονα. Αυτό περνάει πρώτα από την οικογένεια, μετά το σχολείο, μετά από την κοινωνία και τέλος στις σχέσεις...

----------


## DL010117a

> Να σ δωσω μια συμβουλη....καλο θα ειναι να μην εισαι πολυ απολυτος σε κατι τετοια....ειδικα αν δεν εχεις κανει σχεση ...κ δεν εχεις δει πως συμπεριφερεσαι πρακτικα... κ εγω πριν κανω σχεση ελεγα οτι θ ειμαι τελεια...θα ειμαι φουλ ερωτευμενη και απολυτα πιστη γτ ειμαι καλη και δεν προκειται να πληγωσω τον οποιοδηποτε συντροφο μου ελα ομως που στη πραξη διαψευστηκα ....τσουλα ελεγα κ εγω οποια απαταει το αγορι της αλλα τα εκανα κ γω τα λαθη μου κ σταματησα να ειμαι τοσο επικρικη με τους αλλους
> 
> Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ολοι κρυβουμε μεσα μας το κακο και τον καλο μας εαυτο τωρα το ποιος απο τους δυο θα βγει στην επιφανεια σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις εξαρταται απο το ατομο π εχουμε απεναντι μας....απο τις περιστασεις ..και απο το ποσο ξεκαθαροι ειμαστε μεσα μας τη δεσομενη χρονικη στιγμη...


Σίγουρα έχεις δίκιο πάνω σε αυτό. Απλά δεν είμαι ο άνθρωπος που βλέπω την γυναίκα ως σκεύος ηδονής και τίποτα παραπάνω πέρα από αυτό. Όλες κατηγορούν τους άντρες, ότι τις βλέπουν σαν "κρέας". Όμως κάτι τέτοιους κυνηγάνε. Σίγουρα σε μία δεδομένη στιγμή κανείς δεν ξέρει, ούτε προσπαθώ να είμαι ο υπεράνω. Έχω και εγώ τα ελαττώματά μου, έχω και τα θετικά μου.

----------


## Miliva21

> Δεν ήξερα ότι για να έχουμε σχέση, πρέπει να είμαστε "κλόουν"! Ναι, το χιούμορ μετράει για την γυναίκα, αλλά το μετρημένο και το "λεπτό". Πάντως και αυτό σχετικό είναι. Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις που ξέρω, σχεδόν ποτέ δεν μοιράζονται τις σκέψεις τους και δεν ξέρω αν μιλάνε κιόλας μεταξύ τους και κάνουν συνέχεια σεξ. Οκ, το σεξ είναι ένα σημαντικό κομμάτι σε μια σχέση, αλλά πέρα από αυτό, τίποτα άλλο. Συμφωνώ, τον "έξυπνο", τον βαριούνται, ίσως και να μην τον καταλαβαίνουν και επειδή είμαστε τέτοιοι άνθρωποι που μας αρέσει το "εύκολο", θέλουν τους "ηλίθιους", γιατί ξέρουν ότι η μόνη "κουβέντα" που θα έχουν, θα είναι κατά την διάρκεια της σεξουαλικής πράξης. Πάντως εγώ είχα πει σε έναν καθηγητή, ότι "αύριο", η δική μου γενιά θα είναι η καλύτερη μάζα και πολύ εύκολα διαχειρίσιμη, από πολλές απόψεις. Και ίσως αυτό να το δούμε τα επόμενα χρόνια πιο έντονα. Αυτό περνάει πρώτα από την οικογένεια, μετά το σχολείο, μετά από την κοινωνία και τέλος στις σχέσεις...


Μην τον ακους....οι γυναικες ειναι εγκεφαλικα πλασματα....μπορει να θελουν και το χιουμορ ομως βαζουν τη συννενοηση και την επικοινωνια πολυ ψηλα στη λιστα των ζητουμενων απο εναν αντρα.....ισως στις δικες μας τις ηλικιες απλα να αρκουμαστε σε καποιον π απλα θα μας ελκυει θα μας τραβηξει τη προσοχη....αν κ δεν ειναι ολοι ετσι....ομως η γυναικα πιστευω θελει κ την συννενοηση κ την επικοινωνια

----------


## nikos2

δεν ξερω τι θελουν οι γυναικες.
ομως σε καθε περιπτωση πολλα περισσοτερα απο τους αντρες.
μια γυναικα δυσκολα θα προτιμησει εναν κοντο, εναν ανεργο εναν που αυτη θεωρει οτι δεν εχει πολυ αυτοπεποιθηση εναν που δεν εχει πολλες εμπειριες ενω ενας αντρας ανετα επιλεγει μια τετοια γυναικα. το θεμα της ομορφιας ειναι σιγουρα υποκειμενικο αλλα και σε αυτη την περιπτωση μια γυναικα προτιμα να μεινει μονη παρα να τα φτιαξει με τον νεαρο που της την επεσε πριν λιγο αλλα ηταν καπως ασκημουτσικος για τα γουστα της.
ενας αντρας πολυ ευκολα μπορει να βγαλει ενα συμπερασμα σχετικα με το αν θελει μια γυναικα ενω μια γυναικα ποτε.
η γυναικα θα βγει μερικα ραντεβου μαζι του αν δεν τον φτυσει βεβαια, θα ρωτησει τις φιλες της και αν της δωσουν το οκ θα συνεχισει.
ακομα, μια γυναικα μπορει να θεωρησει οτι καποιος δεν ειναι και πολυ αντρας και να τον χωρισει αν κανουν σεξ και δει οτι δεν εχει μεγαλα προσοντα και εχει ας πουμε μικρο μελος ενας αντρας ομως ποτε δεν θα πει οτι μια δεν ειναι γυναικα γιατι εχει μικρο στηθος η δεν εχει καμπυλες κτλ
τελος στις περισσοτερες αρεσουν αυτα που λενε κακα παιδια ενω στους αντρες παντα τα καλα κοριτσια. ακομα στις μικρες ηλικιες το προβλημα ειναι πολυ μεγαλο με τους νεαρους να μενουν χωρις σχεση γιατι οι κοπελες πανε με μεγαλυτερους.
το μονο για το οποιο ειμαι σιγουρος ειναι οτι στις γυναικες αρεσουν τα ψεμματα ενω στους αντρες οχι.για αυτο οι εμπειροι παντα τις φλωμονουν με ψεμματα

----------


## DL010117a

> Μην τον ακους....οι γυναικες ειναι εγκεφαλικα πλασματα....μπορει να θελουν και το χιουμορ ομως βαζουν τη συννενοηση και την επικοινωνια πολυ ψηλα στη λιστα των ζητουμενων απο εναν αντρα.....ισως στις δικες μας τις ηλικιες απλα να αρκουμαστε σε καποιον π απλα θα μας ελκυει θα μας τραβηξει τη προσοχη....αν κ δεν ειναι ολοι ετσι....ομως η γυναικα πιστευω θελει κ την συννενοηση κ την επικοινωνια


Το έχω ακούσει και εγώ ότι είναι εγκεφαλικά πλάσματα οι γυναίκες, απλά δεν το έχω δει αυτό, μέχρι σε αυτή την ηλικία που είμαι, για μεγαλύτερη ηλικία δεν γνωρίζω. Πάντως θεωρώ και πάλι, όπως "επιτέλους παραδέχθηκες" (πλάκα κάνω εδώ, γέλα είναι αστείο...), ότι κοιτάνε την εξωτερική εμφάνιση, η επικοινωνία έρχεται δεύτερη και κατα ιδρωμένη...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οι περισσοτεροι δε ξερουν να επικοινωνησουν ακομα και αν ο αλλος τους τεριαζει σπανια το αξιοποιουν αυτο ετσι τελικα τι θα μεινει? μαλον το σεξ σε οτι σταδιο και αν βρισκεται..
η ευκολη λυαη θα ταν να εχεις ενα συντροφο με καλο σωμα για να μπορεις να τα βγαζεις περα στο σεξ ολη νυχτα τη δυσκολη λυση ομως ποιος τη πετυχε? εμενα μου φαινετε πολυ δυσκολο να επικοινωνεις με καπιον συνεχεια

----------


## DL010117a

> δεν ξερω τι θελουν οι γυναικες.
> ομως σε καθε περιπτωση πολλα περισσοτερα απο τους αντρες.
> μια γυναικα δυσκολα θα προτιμησει εναν κοντο, εναν ανεργο εναν που αυτη θεωρει οτι δεν εχει πολυ αυτοπεποιθηση εναν που δεν εχει πολλες εμπειριες ενω ενας αντρας ανετα επιλεγει μια τετοια γυναικα. το θεμα της ομορφιας ειναι σιγουρα υποκειμενικο αλλα και σε αυτη την περιπτωση μια γυναικα προτιμα να μεινει μονη παρα να τα φτιαξει με τον νεαρο που της την επεσε πριν λιγο αλλα ηταν καπως ασκημουτσικος για τα γουστα της.
> ενας αντρας πολυ ευκολα μπορει να βγαλει ενα συμπερασμα σχετικα με το αν θελει μια γυναικα ενω μια γυναικα ποτε.
> η γυναικα θα βγει μερικα ραντεβου μαζι του αν δεν τον φτυσει βεβαια, θα ρωτησει τις φιλες της και αν της δωσουν το οκ θα συνεχισει.
> ακομα, μια γυναικα μπορει να θεωρησει οτι καποιος δεν ειναι και πολυ αντρας και να τον χωρισει αν κανουν σεξ και δει οτι δεν εχει μεγαλα προσοντα και εχει ας πουμε μικρο μελος ενας αντρας ομως ποτε δεν θα πει οτι μια δεν ειναι γυναικα γιατι εχει μικρο στηθος η δεν εχει καμπυλες κτλ
> τελος στις περισσοτερες αρεσουν αυτα που λενε κακα παιδια ενω στους αντρες παντα τα καλα κοριτσια. ακομα στις μικρες ηλικιες το προβλημα ειναι πολυ μεγαλο με τους νεαρους να μενουν χωρις σχεση γιατι οι κοπελες πανε με μεγαλυτερους.
> το μονο για το οποιο ειμαι σιγουρος ειναι οτι στις γυναικες αρεσουν τα ψεμματα ενω στους αντρες οχι.για αυτο οι εμπειροι παντα τις φλωμονουν με ψεμματα


Συμφωνώ πάνω κάτω, με την έννοια, ότι η πλειοψηφία είναι έτσι όπως αναφέρεις. Βλέπω και εγώ μια κοπέλα χαμηλών τόνων και ανακαλύπτω ότι ψάνει τον "παιδαρά" με τα sic pack, τι να πεις; Σίγουρα και θέλω να πιστεύω, ότι υπάρχουν κοπέλες που είναι σωστές και ενδιαφέρονται για βαθύτερα πράγματα, πέρα από το σεξ...

----------


## DL010117a

> οι περισσοτεροι δε ξερουν να επικοινωνησουν ακομα και αν ο αλλος τους τεριαζει σπανια το αξιοποιουν αυτο ετσι τελικα τι θα μεινει? μαλον το σεξ σε οτι σταδιο και αν βρισκεται..
> η ευκολη λυαη θα ταν να εχεις ενα συντροφο με καλο σωμα για να μπορεις να τα βγαζεις περα στο σεξ ολη νυχτα τη δυσκολη λυση ομως ποιος τη πετυχε? εμενα μου φαινετε πολυ δυσκολο να επικοινωνεις με καπιον συνεχεια


Ίσα ίσα που η επικοινωνία είναι όλο το "ρεζουμέ" της υπόθεσης. Τώρα αν κάποιος δεν είναι καλός σε αυτήν, αυτό είναι άλλη υπόθεση...

----------


## Κύκνος

> δεν ξερω τι θελουν οι γυναικες.
> ομως σε καθε περιπτωση πολλα περισσοτερα απο τους αντρες.
> μια γυναικα δυσκολα θα προτιμησει εναν κοντο, εναν ανεργο εναν που αυτη θεωρει οτι δεν εχει πολυ αυτοπεποιθηση εναν που δεν εχει πολλες εμπειριες ενω ενας αντρας ανετα επιλεγει μια τετοια γυναικα. το θεμα της ομορφιας ειναι σιγουρα υποκειμενικο αλλα και σε αυτη την περιπτωση μια γυναικα προτιμα να μεινει μονη παρα να τα φτιαξει με τον νεαρο που της την επεσε πριν λιγο αλλα ηταν καπως ασκημουτσικος για τα γουστα της.
> ενας αντρας πολυ ευκολα μπορει να βγαλει ενα συμπερασμα σχετικα με το αν θελει μια γυναικα ενω μια γυναικα ποτε.
> η γυναικα θα βγει μερικα ραντεβου μαζι του αν δεν τον φτυσει βεβαια, θα ρωτησει τις φιλες της και αν της δωσουν το οκ θα συνεχισει.
> ακομα, μια γυναικα μπορει να θεωρησει οτι καποιος δεν ειναι και πολυ αντρας και να τον χωρισει αν κανουν σεξ και δει οτι δεν εχει μεγαλα προσοντα και εχει ας πουμε μικρο μελος ενας αντρας ομως ποτε δεν θα πει οτι μια δεν ειναι γυναικα γιατι εχει μικρο στηθος η δεν εχει καμπυλες κτλ
> τελος στις περισσοτερες αρεσουν αυτα που λενε κακα παιδια ενω στους αντρες παντα τα καλα κοριτσια. ακομα στις μικρες ηλικιες το προβλημα ειναι πολυ μεγαλο με τους νεαρους να μενουν χωρις σχεση γιατι οι κοπελες πανε με μεγαλυτερους.
> το μονο για το οποιο ειμαι σιγουρος ειναι οτι στις γυναικες αρεσουν τα ψεμματα ενω στους αντρες οχι.για αυτο οι εμπειροι παντα τις φλωμονουν με ψεμματα


Εμένα πάντως αν μου πει ο άλλος σοβαρό ψέμα και το μάθω έχει χάσει την εμπιστοσύνη μου...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Μην τον ακους....οι γυναικες ειναι εγκεφαλικα πλασματα....μπορει να θελουν και το χιουμορ ομως βαζουν τη συννενοηση και την επικοινωνια πολυ ψηλα στη λιστα των ζητουμενων απο εναν αντρα.....ισως στις δικες μας τις ηλικιες απλα να αρκουμαστε σε καποιον π απλα θα μας ελκυει θα μας τραβηξει τη προσοχη....αν κ δεν ειναι ολοι ετσι....ομως η γυναικα πιστευω θελει κ την συννενοηση κ την επικοινωνια


και ομως αν κατσεις να το σκεφτεις καλυτερα θα δεις οτι η επικοινωνια αυτη που περιγραφεις θα αρχισει καπια στιγμη ΝΑ ΜΠΑΖΕΙ ΝΕΡΑ αφου η βλακεια ΔΕ ΠΑΛΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΕΛΙΩΜΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! και αν δε πιστευεις εμενα ΑΛΛΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΠΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΦΡΑΣΗ *εγω απλα.. τη χρησιμοποιω..* 

τωρα αν σε ενδιαφερει να κανεις συντομες σχεσεις αλλο θεμα αυτο εγω παντος το βαριεμαι αυτο...

----------


## Miliva21

Εγω αυτο που λεω ειναι οτι μιλαμε πολυ βαση στερεοτυπων....οι μαγκες αρεσουν....η εμφανιση ελκυει....επιτελους πια καθε ανθρωπος ειναι ξεχωριστος κ ψαχνει αλλα πραγματα και υπαρχει και ο παραγοντας χημεια μεταξυ δυο ατομων που την εχετε ξεχασει.....αν υπαρχει χημεια και σε τρελαινει η φωνη του ο τροπος που περπαταει ο τροπος που μιλαει μπορεις να παραβλεψεις τις ατελειες καποιου ...εγω στο λυκειο ειχα καψουρευτει εναν τυπο που ολοι μου ελεγαν οτι ειναι ασχημος και εγω ειλικρινα δεν το καταλαβαινα γτ τον εβρισκα γοητευτικοτατο.....

Ασε που πιστευω πως οι αντρες ειναι περισσοτερο οπτικοι τυποι απο οτι οι γυναικες.....παντου το εχω διαβασει αυτο και σε ψυχολογικα αρθρα και σε βιβλια......οποτε ν ξερουμε λιγο κ τι λεμε

----------


## DL010117a

> Εγω αυτο που λεω ειναι οτι μιλαμε πολυ βαση στερεοτυπων....οι μαγκες αρεσουν....η εμφανιση ελκυει....επιτελους πια καθε ανθρωπος ειναι ξεχωριστος κ ψαχνει αλλα πραγματα και υπαρχει και ο παραγοντας χημεια μεταξυ δυο ατομων που την εχετε ξεχασει.....αν υπαρχει χημεια και σε τρελαινει η φωνη του ο τροπος που περπαταει ο τροπος που μιλαει μπορεις να παραβλεψεις τις ατελειες καποιου ...εγω στο λυκειο ειχα καψουρευτει εναν τυπο που ολοι μου ελεγαν οτι ειναι ασχημος και εγω ειλικρινα δεν το καταλαβαινα γτ τον εβρισκα γοητευτικοτατο.....
> 
> Ασε που πιστευω πως οι αντρες ειναι περισσοτερο οπτικοι τυποι απο οτι οι γυναικες.....παντου το εχω διαβασει αυτο και σε ψυχολογικα αρθρα και σε βιβλια......οποτε ν ξερουμε λιγο κ τι λεμε


E, φαίνεται ότι θα είσαι η εξαίρεση. Το οπτικό δεν χρειάζεται να το πει κάποιο ψυχολογικό βιβλίο, ότι ισχύει, η πραγματικότητα είναι αυτή. Όμως δεν είναι όλοι. Άσε που τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, μπορεί αυτός ο ρόλος του οπτικού, να έχει αλλάξει "χέρια" και να έχει περάσει στην γυναίκα. Δεν πιστεύω ότι όλες κοιτάνε στον εσωτερικό κόσμο. Σίγουρα κοιτάνε το εξωτερικό και σε κάποιες γυναίκες αποτελεί, το μοναδικό κριτήριο εύρεσης σχέσης...

----------


## Natalia_sups

Τοση ωρα σας λεει η μιλιβα τι θελει η πιο σωστα τι γνωριζει και αισθανεται μια γυναικα σε θεματα ελξης (που και εγω συμφωνω με τα λεγομενα της, αρα δεν ειναι μονο μια με αυτα τα κριτηρια) και της τα απορριπτετε. Και μετα ρωτατε γεματοι απορια "μα τι θελουν πια αυτες οι γυναικες;" χαχαχαχα
Θα αποδεχοσασταν μονο μια απαντηση που ταιριαζει με αυτα που ηδη πιστευετε, για να εκλογικευσετε ετσι ολα αυτα τα οποια διαφορετικα κολλατε να αντιμετωπισετε. Ενω οι απαντησεις που ηδη (νομιζετε οτι) εχετε, βολευουν. Οι γυναικες φταινε που θελουν ψευτομαγκες η κακα παιδια η σιξ πακς η μαλλια η αυτοπεποιθηση η δε ξερω γω τι αλλο δεν εχετε. Αρα δεν μπορειτε να κανετε κατι για αυτο, αρα βολικοτατο,εξωτερικος παραγοντας ειναι το προβλημα, ανωτερα βια...τι να κανετε εσεις; 
Δεν εχει σημασια τι σας λεει η μιλιβα ως γυναικα και το οτι συμφωνω κι εγω. 
Οποτε μμμμηπως να πουμε οτι αυτο που θελουν οι γυναικες ειναι να ακουτε λιγο να παρει η ευχη να παρει; :P
Και να μην ειστε τοσο παρτακηδες και εγωκεντρικοι; Με αφορμη ενα αλλο θεμα που ανοιχτηκε προσφατα βρηκα στατιστικες που λενε οτι αμα σε ενα ζευγαρι αρρωστησει ο ενας απο τους δυο οι γυναικες εγκαταλειπονται/απατουνται αμα αρρωστησουν σε ποσοστο 20κατι % ενω οι αντρες που αρρωσταινουν σε ποσοστο 3%....
1 στους 4 αντρες που ειναι ο "ανθρωπος" σας υποτιθεται θα σας παρατησει αμα αρρωστησετε κοριτσια...περαστικα. Παλι μου εφτιαξε τη διαθεση το φορουμ λολ.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οι αντρες δεν ειναι οπτικοι τυποι ΑΠΛΩΣ πρεπει να βρεις κατι να σε συνδεσει με τον αλλο για να μεινεις μαζι του

πχ οι ανθρωποι οταν εχουν ψυχολογικα πανε σε ψυχολογους ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ συζητισουν τα ΣΟΒΑΡΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ μεταξυ τους 
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΑΝΕ ΣΕ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΥΣ? γιατι θελουν εναν γνωστο αγνωστο ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ να του εξομολογηθουν οτι σκεφτονται γιατι το κανουν αυτο? ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΤΡΕΠΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ 

αυτη ειναι η επικοινωνια που λετε τοση ωρα μεταξυ ζευγαριου? α καλα κρασια τοτε προκοψαμε...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> θεμα που ανοιχτηκε προσφατα βρηκα *στατιστικες που λενε οτι* αμα σε ενα ζευγαρι αρρωστησει ο ενας απο τους δυο οι γυναικες εγκαταλειπονται/απατουνται αμα αρρωστησουν σε ποσοστο 20κατι % ενω οι αντρες που αρρωσταινουν σε ποσοστο


3%....

αρα απο οτι φαινετε η βλακεια το τραλαλα και το χαβαλε αρχιζει να καπελωνει τη συμπαρασταση που υποτιθετε θα υπηρχε στα λογια ομως η ελπιδα πεθαινει παντα τελευταια....

μονο οταν καπιος το εκτιμα αξιζει να μην εισαι εγωκεντρικος αν σου ζητα μετα τα ρεστα γιατι ο βοηθεια που του προσφερες ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟΥ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟΥ ΤΟΥ τοτε προφανως η αδιαφορια του αξιζει περισσοτερο..

ειπαμε να μαστε καλοι ομως δε θα γινουμε και κοροιδα...

----------


## Miliva21

> Τοση ωρα σας λεει η μιλιβα τι θελει η πιο σωστα τι γνωριζει και αισθανεται μια γυναικα σε θεματα ελξης (που και εγω συμφωνω με τα λεγομενα της, αρα δεν ειναι μονο μια με αυτα τα κριτηρια) και της τα απορριπτετε. Και μετα ρωτατε γεματοι απορια "μα τι θελουν πια αυτες οι γυναικες;" χαχαχαχα
> Θα αποδεχοσασταν μονο μια απαντηση που ταιριαζει με αυτα που ηδη πιστευετε, για να εκλογικευσετε ετσι ολα αυτα τα οποια διαφορετικα κολλατε να αντιμετωπισετε. Ενω οι απαντησεις που ηδη (νομιζετε οτι) εχετε, βολευουν. Οι γυναικες φταινε που θελουν ψευτομαγκες η κακα παιδια η σιξ πακς η μαλλια η αυτοπεποιθηση η δε ξερω γω τι αλλο δεν εχετε. Αρα δεν μπορειτε να κανετε κατι για αυτο, αρα βολικοτατο,εξωτερικος παραγοντας ειναι το προβλημα, ανωτερα βια...τι να κανετε εσεις; 
> Δεν εχει σημασια τι σας λεει η μιλιβα ως γυναικα και το οτι συμφωνω κι εγω. 
> Οποτε μμμμηπως να πουμε οτι αυτο που θελουν οι γυναικες ειναι να ακουτε λιγο να παρει η ευχη να παρει; 
> Και να μην ειστε τοσο παρτακηδες και εγωκεντρικοι; Με αφορμη ενα αλλο θεμα που ανοιχτηκε προσφατα βρηκα στατιστικες που λενε οτι αμα σε ενα ζευγαρι αρρωστησει ο ενας απο τους δυο οι γυναικες εγκαταλειπονται/απατουνται αμα αρρωστησουν σε ποσοστο 20κατι % ενω οι αντρες που αρρωσταινουν σε ποσοστο 3%....
> 1 στους 4 αντρες που ειναι ο "ανθρωπος" σας υποτιθεται θα σας παρατησει αμα αρρωστησετε κοριτσια...περαστικα. Παλι μου εφτιαξε τη διαθεση το φορουμ λολ.


Πεστα βρε ναταλια μου να αγιασει το στομα σου επιτελους .....αλλα οχι εκει αυτοι ο,τι και να πουμε εχει κολλησει η βελονα xD

θυμηθηκα μια γελιογραφια/σκιτσο που χα δει σε ενα περιοδικο ...στη μια εικονα ηταν ενα ζευγαρι( ενας αντρας ασχημος με μια ομορφη που της μιλουσε και εκεινη τον κοιταζε με θαυμασμο και ελεγε σε φουσκα και καλα "μααα τι υπεροχος που ειναι") και διπλα εδειχνε ενα αλλο ζευγαρι εναν αντρα με μια θεογκομενα διπλα του και ελεγε "μα τι υπεροχη που ειναι" φαντασου μεχρι και σε γελιογραφιες που βασιζονται σε ψυχολογια περνανε το μνμ οτι οι γυναικες σε θελουν αν μπορεσεις να εξιταρεις και να παιξεις με το μυαλο τους ενω αντιστοιχα οι αντρες εκτιμουν τον εξωτερικο σου κοσμο....νταξει στερεοτυπο κ αυτο αλλα λεμε τωρα...

Αλλα οχι ας τους πουμε τα καθιερωμενα xD
ΝΑΙ ολες ειμαστε ιδιες
ΝΑΙ γουσταρουμε μονο τους μαγκες και τους αλητες
ΝΑΙ κοιταμε μονο τους κουκλους 
Και ΝΑΙ πηγαινετε τωρα σε μια γωνια να κλαψετε ....

Ευχαριστημενοι τωρα??? xD

----------


## elis

Δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν τον χαρακτήρα μιας γυναίκας οι άντρες αυτή είναι η αλήθεια

----------


## Miliva21

> οι αντρες δεν ειναι οπτικοι τυποι ΑΠΛΩΣ πρεπει να βρεις κατι να σε συνδεσει με τον αλλο για να μεινεις μαζι του
> 
> πχ οι ανθρωποι οταν εχουν ψυχολογικα πανε σε ψυχολογους ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ συζητισουν τα ΣΟΒΑΡΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ μεταξυ τους 
> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΑΝΕ ΣΕ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΥΣ? γιατι θελουν εναν γνωστο αγνωστο ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ να του εξομολογηθουν οτι σκεφτονται γιατι το κανουν αυτο? ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΤΡΕΠΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ 
> 
> αυτη ειναι η επικοινωνια που λετε τοση ωρα μεταξυ ζευγαριου? α καλα κρασια τοτε προκοψαμε...


Πανε σε ψυχολογους γτ το εχουν φουσκωσει το πραγμα με το να μην μιλανε μεταξυ τους και με το να αποξενωνονται γιατι υπαρχουν πολλοι ανθρωποι που αντι να αντιμετωπισουν καταματα ενα προβλημα προτιμουν να το σπρωξουν κατω απο το χαλι γ να μην το βλεπουν.....

Χαρακτηριστικο παραδειγμα ο πρωην μου .....ελα να μιλησουμε σοβαρα να δουμε καποια θεματα να τα λυσουμε
" ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ" ελεγε εκεινος κ το απεφευγε .....ΚΟΤΕΣ

Οι γυναικες θελουν επικοινωνια ομως αμα η κοπελα σας σας πει....κατσε θελω να κανουμε μια συζητηση ....θα στριψετε επιτοπου κ θα την κανετε με ελαφρα πηδηματακια.....χεστηδες..!! Να ποιος φταει λοιπον

----------


## Natalia_sups

> 3%....
> 
> αρα απο οτι φαινετε η βλακεια το τραλαλα και το χαβαλε αρχιζει να καπελωνει τη συμπαρασταση που υποτιθετε θα υπηρχε στα λογια ομως η ελπιδα πεθαινει παντα τελευταια....
> 
> μονο οταν καπιος το εκτιμα αξιζει να μην εισαι εγωκεντρικος αν σου ζητα μετα τα ρεστα γιατι ο βοηθεια που του προσφερες ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟΥ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟΥ ΤΟΥ τοτε προφανως η αδιαφορια του αξιζει περισσοτερο..
> 
> ειπαμε να μαστε καλοι ομως δε θα γινουμε και κοροιδα...


Δε ξερω τι καταλαβες...η στατιστικη λεει οτι μονο 3% των γυναικων παρατανε τους αντρες τους αμα αρρωστησουν σοβαρα σε αντιθεση με το 20-25% των αντρων παρατανε τις γυναικες τους αμα αρρωστησουν σοβαρα. 
Οποτε λεω εμμεσα οτι ειστε στατιστικα εγωιστικα γουρουνια. Τουλαχιστον ο ενας απο τους τεσσερις σας σε αυτο το θεμα χαχαχαχα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Οποτε μμμμηπως να πουμε οτι αυτο που θελουν οι γυναικες ειναι να ακουτε λιγο να παρει η ευχη να παρει


μα αυτο ειπα και γω σε αλλο θρεντ αν το προσεξες ο μονος τροπος που βρηκα να μου εχουν εμπιστοσυνη ειναι να ακουω περισσοτερο και να λεω τα μισα απο οσα σκεφτομαι ΑΛΛΑ αυτο δε λεγεται διαλογος ειναι απλα εξομολογισεις ΟΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ τις κανουν...

η βελονα μπορει να χει κολησει συμφωνω αλλα η εξελιξη γιατι αποτυχαινει και μενει απο βενζινη καπια στιγμη? ιδου η απορια....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Πανε σε ψυχολογους γτ το εχουν φουσκωσει το πραγμα με το να μην μιλανε μεταξυ τους και με το να αποξενωνονται γιατι υπαρχουν πολλοι ανθρωποι που αντι να αντιμετωπισουν καταματα ενα προβλημα προτιμουν να το σπρωξουν κατω απο το χαλι γ να μην το βλεπουν.....
> 
> Χαρακτηριστικο παραδειγμα ο πρωην μου .....ελα να μιλησουμε σοβαρα να δουμε καποια θεματα να τα λυσουμε
> " ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ" ελεγε εκεινος κ το απεφευγε .....ΚΟΤΕΣ
> 
> Οι γυναικες θελουν επικοινωνια ομως αμα η κοπελα σας σας πει....κατσε θελω να κανουμε μια συζητηση ....θα στριψετε επιτοπου κ θα την κανετε με ελαφρα πηδηματακια.....χεστηδες..!! Να ποιος φταει λοιπον


εγω συμφωνω μαζι του και γιατι να τα λυσει? οι πιο πολες πιθανοτητες ηταν να καταληξει σε αποτυχια το θεμα εσεις θελετε επικοινωνια μεν ΑΛΛΑ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΩΡΙΣΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑΣ ΑΝ ΠΡΟΚΥΨΕΙ ΑΡΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΜΑς ΟΙ ΚΟΤΕΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΟΥΝ ΑΚΑΘΕΚΤΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ κανονα ενω οι εξυπνακηδες επικοινωνιακοι αλαζουν σχεσεις σα τα πουκαμισα ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΠ ΠΑΙΞΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΙ.αλλα αφου αισθανεσαι καλυτερη εγω παω πασο...

και γω στη θεση του το ιδιο θα εκανα δε μπα να με ελεγες κοτα ΣΤΑ ...ΜΟΥ.

----------


## elis

> Δε ξερω τι καταλαβες...η στατιστικη λεει οτι μονο 3% των γυναικων παρατανε τους αντρες τους αμα αρρωστησουν σοβαρα σε αντιθεση με το 20-25% των αντρων παρατανε τις γυναικες τους αμα αρρωστησουν σοβαρα. 
> Οποτε λεω εμμεσα οτι ειστε στατιστικα εγωιστικα γουρουνια. Τουλαχιστον ο ενας απο τους τεσσερις σας σε αυτο το θεμα χαχαχαχα


Η στατιστική δεν παίρνει υπόψη της την ηλικία γιατί γυναίκα πάνω από τριάντα πέντε παντρεμένη δύσκολα βρίσκει γκόμενο ενώ άνδρας πενηντάρης παντρεμένος άνετα βρίσκει γκόμενα γενικά παντρεμένος να είναι αυτά λέει η ζωή των αντρών δεν ξέρω πως τα βλέπετε εσείς τα κορίτσια

----------


## nikos2

> Δε ξερω τι καταλαβες...η στατιστικη λεει οτι μονο 3% των γυναικων παρατανε τους αντρες τους αμα αρρωστησουν σοβαρα σε αντιθεση με το 20-25% των αντρων παρατανε τις γυναικες τους αμα αρρωστησουν σοβαρα.


λογικο ειναι, οι γυναικες να περιμενουν την συνταξη απο τον πεθαμενο αντρα τους

αμα τον χωρισουν δεν θα παρουν τιποτα

----------


## nikos2

> Μην τον ακους....οι γυναικες ειναι εγκεφαλικα πλασματα...


δηλαδη θεωρεις οτι οι γυναικες εχουν εγκεφαλο ε;;;

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Η στατιστική δεν παίρνει υπόψη της την ηλικία γιατί γυναίκα πάνω από τριάντα πέντε παντρεμένη δύσκολα βρίσκει γκόμενο ενώ άνδρας πενηντάρης παντρεμένος άνετα βρίσκει γκόμενα γενικά παντρεμένος να είναι αυτά λέει η ζωή των αντρών δεν ξέρω πως τα βλέπετε εσείς τα κορίτσια


Σε λαθος πραγμα εστιαζεις. Δε λεμε ποιος βρισκει γκομενα. Λεμε οτι αμα η γυναικα αρρωστησει βαρια πολλοι αντρες την κανουν με ελαφρια. Αμα αρρωστησει ο βαρια ο αντρας οι γυναικες στη συντριπτικη τους πλειοψηφια μενουν. Υποτιθεται μιλαμε για σχεσεις ζωης...ε αμα προδωνεις/εγκαταλλειπεις τον αλλο στην αρρωστια ε δεν εισαι λιγο για τον π**τσο?

----------


## Natalia_sups

> δηλαδη θεωρεις οτι οι γυναικες εχουν εγκεφαλο ε;;;


Λυπαμαι που δεν θα βρεις ποτε γυναικα...ευχομαι ομως να βρεις εστω εσωτερικη γαληνη και ηρεμια μεσα σου.

----------


## elis

Είναι πολύ πιο έξυπνες από τον μέσο άντρα όλοι το ξέρουν αυτό

----------


## nikos2

> Είναι πολύ πιο έξυπνες από τον μέσο άντρα όλοι το ξέρουν αυτό


ειναι προικοθηρες

----------


## nikos2

> Λυπαμαι που δεν θα βρεις ποτε γυναικα...ευχομαι ομως να βρεις εστω εσωτερικη γαληνη και ηρεμια μεσα σου.


ευχαριστω!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Σε λαθος πραγμα εστιαζεις. Δε λεμε ποιος βρισκει γκομενα. Λεμε οτι αμα η γυναικα αρρωστησει βαρια πολλοι αντρες την κανουν με ελαφρια. Αμα αρρωστησει ο βαρια ο αντρας οι γυναικες στη συντριπτικη τους πλειοψηφια μενουν. Υποτιθεται μιλαμε για σχεσεις ζωης...ε αμα προδωνεις/εγκαταλλειπεις τον αλλο στην αρρωστια ε δεν εισαι λιγο για τον π**τσο?


εξαρταται αν το εκτιμα η οχι εγω θα ειμουν ικανος και για τα δυο αν το εκτιμουσε θα καθομουν εκει αν οχι θα του λεγα ειμαι για το π"τσο και αυτο σου αξιζει τωρα σε επιπεδο γνωστου μαλον θα εδιχνα καπια ανοχη οχι ομως αληθινη εκτος αν καπιος με εμπιστευοταν η εγκαταλειψη ερχεται απο αυτους που ζεις μαζι τους σε αυτα τα θεματα κατα κανονα οι αγνωστοι σου φερονται καλυτερα.

----------


## elis

Νίκο μπασ και είσαι κορίτσι κ δε γουστάρεις τα κορίτσια ;

----------


## elis

> ειναι προικοθηρες


Όλοι τα ξέρουν αυτά πεσ κ κάτι καινούριο

----------


## nikos2

> Νίκο μπασ και είσαι κορίτσι κ δε γουστάρεις τα κορίτσια ;


οχι γιατι;;; 
απλα δεν με αγαπανε δεν τα αγαπω.
παντως γενικα εχω καλες προθεσεις δεν ειμαι μνησικακος

----------


## nikos2

> Όλοι τα ξέρουν αυτά πεσ κ κάτι καινούριο


ε, να τα ξαναλεμε μην νομιζει καμμια πως δεν τα ξερουμε

----------


## PositiveWave

Είναι πολύ, μα πολύ κακό να γενικεύουμε. Δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις τι θέλουν οι γυναίκες, ούτε οι άντρες, ούτε και κανένας...
Μόνο να το προβλέψεις και αυτο με ΠΟΛΥ ρίσκο. 

Π.χ. υπάρχουν εταιρίες ερευνών που πληρώνονται αδρά να κάνουν έρευνες αγοράς (π.χ. ICAP) και τελικά οι πελάτες που παραγγέλνουν τις ερεύνες, αποτυγχάνουν να φέρουν στην αγορά ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ (το γράφω με κεφαλαία για να δείξω την αντιστοιχία).
Ο κόσμος σήμερα θέλει άσπρο, αύριο θέλει μάυρο. Ο συγχωρεμένος ο Στηβ Τζομπς το είχε πει: Μην ρωτάτε τον κόσμο τι θέλει, γιατί μέχρι να φτιάξετε αυτό που ήθελε, θα αλλάξει γνώμη. Γι' αυτό, φτιάξτε κάτι και πείστε τους ότι το θέλουν και ότι το χρειάζονται.

Αν εμείς οι άντρες είμαστε αυτό που θέλουν οι γυναίκες, πρέπει ο καθένας μας ξεχωριστά να δουλέψει με τον εαυτό του για να πείσει το θηλυκό ότι είναι ο κατάλληλος. Να διαβάσει, να βελτιώσει τον χαρακτήρα του, να γυμνάζεται, κλπ. Άρα δεν είναι το πρόβλημα τι θέλουν οι γυναίκες. Το πρόβλημα είναι ΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ εμείς και τι τους ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ!

Και για να έχουμε καλό ερώτημα, για ποιες γυναίκες μιλάμε; Για τις Ελληνίδες; 
Και όταν μιλάμε για Ελληνίδες, για τι ηλικίες; Με τι μόρφωση; Από ποιες πόλεις; 
Διαφέρουν πολύ! Όπως και το να μιλάμε για τις γυναίκες στο Καζακστάν, στη Σουηδία, στη Σαουδική Αραβία, στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο, κλπ.
Άλλες κουλτούρες, άλλες προτεραιότητες... Διαφέρουν! Στο Καζακστάν ή στη Σαουδική Αραβία η γυναίκα δεν διανοείται να μεγαλώσει το παιδί μόνη της, στα 18 της να κάνει αχαλίνωτο κλάμπινγκ και σεξ με όποιον θέλει. Είναι ατιμωτικό στις κοινωνίες τους.

Άρα, πορευόμαστε χωρίς συνταγή. Κοιτάμε να φτιάξουμε τους εαυτούς μας και θα έρθει η κατάλληλη, αργά ή γρήγορα...

----------


## nikos2

> Και για να έχουμε καλό ερώτημα, για ποιες γυναίκες μιλάμε; Για τις Ελληνίδες; 
> ..


για τις ελλεεινηδες

----------


## DL010117a

> Τοση ωρα σας λεει η μιλιβα τι θελει η πιο σωστα τι γνωριζει και αισθανεται μια γυναικα σε θεματα ελξης (που και εγω συμφωνω με τα λεγομενα της, αρα δεν ειναι μονο μια με αυτα τα κριτηρια) και της τα απορριπτετε. Και μετα ρωτατε γεματοι απορια "μα τι θελουν πια αυτες οι γυναικες;" χαχαχαχα
> Θα αποδεχοσασταν μονο μια απαντηση που ταιριαζει με αυτα που ηδη πιστευετε, για να εκλογικευσετε ετσι ολα αυτα τα οποια διαφορετικα κολλατε να αντιμετωπισετε. Ενω οι απαντησεις που ηδη (νομιζετε οτι) εχετε, βολευουν. Οι γυναικες φταινε που θελουν ψευτομαγκες η κακα παιδια η σιξ πακς η μαλλια η αυτοπεποιθηση η δε ξερω γω τι αλλο δεν εχετε. Αρα δεν μπορειτε να κανετε κατι για αυτο, αρα βολικοτατο,εξωτερικος παραγοντας ειναι το προβλημα, ανωτερα βια...τι να κανετε εσεις; 
> Δεν εχει σημασια τι σας λεει η μιλιβα ως γυναικα και το οτι συμφωνω κι εγω. 
> Οποτε μμμμηπως να πουμε οτι αυτο που θελουν οι γυναικες ειναι να ακουτε λιγο να παρει η ευχη να παρει; :P
> Και να μην ειστε τοσο παρτακηδες και εγωκεντρικοι; Με αφορμη ενα αλλο θεμα που ανοιχτηκε προσφατα βρηκα στατιστικες που λενε οτι αμα σε ενα ζευγαρι αρρωστησει ο ενας απο τους δυο οι γυναικες εγκαταλειπονται/απατουνται αμα αρρωστησουν σε ποσοστο 20κατι % ενω οι αντρες που αρρωσταινουν σε ποσοστο 3%....
> 1 στους 4 αντρες που ειναι ο "ανθρωπος" σας υποτιθεται θα σας παρατησει αμα αρρωστησετε κοριτσια...περαστικα. Παλι μου εφτιαξε τη διαθεση το φορουμ λολ.


Εδώ πιστεύω πως κάνεις λάθος, δεν απορρίπτω, ούτε κατακρίνω την άποψή της, ίσα ίσα που διαβάζω με πολύ προσοχή αυτά που αναφέρει. Ένα ποσοστό των γυναικών, έχουν τέτοια αισθήματα έλξης, όπως τα αναφέρει και Miliva, το θέμα είναι όταν οι περισσότερες δεν είναι έτσι. Σε πολλά μηνύματά μου σε αυτό το νήμα, αναφέρω χαρακτηριστικά, ότι δεν είναι έτσι όλες οι γυναίκες και συμφώνησα με την Miliva, ότι είναι και θέμα συγκυριών η σωστή έλξη, για πολλούς λόγους, ίσως να μην ήθελε σχέση με ένα "καλό παιδί", αυτή η κοπέλα, δεν είναι όμως η μοναδική στον κόσμο. Δεν περιμμένω να μου απαντήσει σύμφωνα με αυτά που πιστεύω και δεν είναι ότι τα πιστεύω, είναι ότι προέρχονται από τις μικρές μου προσωπικές εμπειρίες, δεν προέρχονται ούτε από βιβλία, ούτε από στατιστικές που αναφέρεις παρακάτω, αλλά από την σκληρή πραγματική ζωή. Φυσικά έχει σημασία το τι αναφέρετε, αν δεν είχε σημασία, πρώτον δεν θα έκανα καν λογαριασμό και δεύτερον και να έκανα, δεν υπήρχε λόγος να αφιερώσω, τόσο χρόνο, για να ακούω ό,τι θέλω εγώ. Μήπως με έχεις παρεξηγήσει λίγο; (αν αναφέρεσαι σε εμένα). Άρα να υποθέσω, αφού το λέει η στατιστική, ότι τώρα είναι δεδομένο, ότι έτσι γίνεται και στην πραγματική ζωή; Μήπως βλέπετε με όλο το σεβασμό, το φύλλο του δέντρου και χάνετε το δάσος;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

για να καταλαβεις λιγο τι ενοουμε εγω σου λεω το τροπο να κανεις σχεση διαρκειας που δυσκολα θα χαλασει ενω οι αλλες σου λενε να κανεις μια σχεση ποιοτητας δηλαδη το πιο πιθανο σημερα γκομενοι αυριο ξενοι 

εγω σκεφτομαι ετσι γιατι ως σοφιστικε τυπος πιστευω οτι ολα αντεχονται εκτος απο τη μοναξια αρα με ενδιαφερει η προοπτικη κυριως...

----------


## DL010117a

> για να καταλαβεις λιγο τι ενοουμε εγω σου λεω το τροπο να κανεις σχεση διαρκειας που δυσκολα θα χαλασει ενω οι αλλες σου λενε να κανεις μια σχεση ποιοτητας δηλαδη το πιο πιθανο σημερα γκομενοι αυριο ξενοι 
> 
> εγω σκεφτομαι ετσι γιατι ως σοφιστικε τυπος πιστευω οτι ολα αντεχονται εκτος απο τη μοναξια αρα με ενδιαφερει η προοπτικη κυριως...


Βασικά κάτσε να βρεθεί πρώτα η κοπέλα και μετά συζητάμε για την ποιότητα της σχέσης...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αναλογα με το ποση ορεξη εχεις να αλαζεις γκομενες 

η αληθεια δε κρατα πολυ συνηθως 

εγω δεν εχω καμια ορεξη πχ εσυ εχεις?

----------


## Miliva21

> εγω συμφωνω μαζι του και γιατι να τα λυσει? οι πιο πολες πιθανοτητες ηταν να καταληξει σε αποτυχια το θεμα εσεις θελετε επικοινωνια μεν ΑΛΛΑ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΩΡΙΣΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑΣ ΑΝ ΠΡΟΚΥΨΕΙ ΑΡΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΜΑς ΟΙ ΚΟΤΕΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΟΥΝ ΑΚΑΘΕΚΤΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ κανονα ενω οι εξυπνακηδες επικοινωνιακοι αλαζουν σχεσεις σα τα πουκαμισα ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΠ ΠΑΙΞΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΙ.αλλα αφου αισθανεσαι καλυτερη εγω παω πασο...
> 
> και γω στη θεση του το ιδιο θα εκανα δε μπα να με ελεγες κοτα ΣΤΑ ...ΜΟΥ.


Δεν μιλησα προσωπικα σε σενα ....γτ δεν ξερω πως συμπεριφερεσαι αλλα λες οτι κ εσυ το ιδιο θα εκανες ....γιατι ομως ? Γτ αν δεν τα λυσει θα ειναι σε μια ασχημη σχεση με μια γυναικα ΓΚΡΙΝΙΑΡΑ και ανικανοποιητη επδ δεν θα μπορει να επικοινωνησει ουσιαστιξα με τον συντροφο της....αν ο αλλος εχει κλειστει στον εαυτο του κ δν μιλαει η γυναικα μπορει ν το παρει σαν απορριψη και να σκεφτεται μεσα της "δεν με αγαπαει...δεν με θελει..δεν με νοιαζεται ...δεν ειμαι τπτ γ αυτον...κ ετσι γινομαστε γκρινιαρες ...γτ αν θες να ξερεις ΓΚΡΙΝΙΑΡΕΣ μας κανετε εσεις!! επδ αποφευγετε να λυνετε τα προβληματα που παντα προκυπτουν στις σχεσεις.....

Δεν επιδιωκουμε τον χωρισμο....ομως θα γκρινιαξουμε μια...δυο τρεις επδ ακομα ειμαστε εκει ...και επδ νιωθουμε πληγωμενες και θελουμε να φτιαξουμε τη κατασταση και να μην εγκαταλειψουμε ΟΜΩΣ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ αναγκαζομαστε να φυγουμε γτ εσεις κανετε τις παπιες......

----------


## elisabet

> Τοση ωρα σας λεει η μιλιβα τι θελει η πιο σωστα τι γνωριζει και αισθανεται μια γυναικα σε θεματα ελξης (που και εγω συμφωνω με τα λεγομενα της, αρα δεν ειναι μονο μια με αυτα τα κριτηρια) και της τα απορριπτετε. Και μετα ρωτατε γεματοι απορια "μα τι θελουν πια αυτες οι γυναικες;" χαχαχαχα
> Θα αποδεχοσασταν μονο μια απαντηση που ταιριαζει με αυτα που ηδη πιστευετε, για να εκλογικευσετε ετσι ολα αυτα τα οποια διαφορετικα κολλατε να αντιμετωπισετε. Ενω οι απαντησεις που ηδη (νομιζετε οτι) εχετε, βολευουν. Οι γυναικες φταινε που θελουν ψευτομαγκες η κακα παιδια η σιξ πακς η μαλλια η αυτοπεποιθηση η δε ξερω γω τι αλλο δεν εχετε. Αρα δεν μπορειτε να κανετε κατι για αυτο, αρα βολικοτατο,εξωτερικος παραγοντας ειναι το προβλημα, ανωτερα βια...τι να κανετε εσεις; 
> Δεν εχει σημασια τι σας λεει η μιλιβα ως γυναικα και το οτι συμφωνω κι εγω. 
> Οποτε μμμμηπως να πουμε οτι αυτο που θελουν οι γυναικες ειναι να ακουτε λιγο να παρει η ευχη να παρει; :P
> Και να μην ειστε τοσο παρτακηδες και εγωκεντρικοι; Με αφορμη ενα αλλο θεμα που ανοιχτηκε προσφατα βρηκα στατιστικες που λενε οτι αμα σε ενα ζευγαρι αρρωστησει ο ενας απο τους δυο οι γυναικες εγκαταλειπονται/απατουνται αμα αρρωστησουν σε ποσοστο 20κατι % ενω οι αντρες που αρρωσταινουν σε ποσοστο 3%....
> 1 στους 4 αντρες που ειναι ο "ανθρωπος" σας υποτιθεται θα σας παρατησει αμα αρρωστησετε κοριτσια...περαστικα. Παλι μου εφτιαξε τη διαθεση το φορουμ λολ.


Ότι και να τους πεις πάλι τα δικά τους θα λένε...έχουν βρει την απάντηση για όλα.
Οι περισσότερες γυναίκες είναι επιφανειακές, ψάχνουν εμφάνιση, λεφτά και κακά παιδιά.
Άρα αυτοί που είναι καλά παιδιά και χωρίς πολλά λεφτά ή εμφάνιση δικαιολογημένα δεν βρίσκουν καμιά.

----------


## Miliva21

> Είναι πολύ, μα πολύ κακό να γενικεύουμε. Δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις τι θέλουν οι γυναίκες, ούτε οι άντρες, ούτε και κανένας...
> Μόνο να το προβλέψεις και αυτο με ΠΟΛΥ ρίσκο. 
> 
> Π.χ. υπάρχουν εταιρίες ερευνών που πληρώνονται αδρά να κάνουν έρευνες αγοράς (π.χ. ICAP) και τελικά οι πελάτες που παραγγέλνουν τις ερεύνες, αποτυγχάνουν να φέρουν στην αγορά ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ (το γράφω με κεφαλαία για να δείξω την αντιστοιχία).
> Ο κόσμος σήμερα θέλει άσπρο, αύριο θέλει μάυρο. Ο συγχωρεμένος ο Στηβ Τζομπς το είχε πει: Μην ρωτάτε τον κόσμο τι θέλει, γιατί μέχρι να φτιάξετε αυτό που ήθελε, θα αλλάξει γνώμη. Γι' αυτό, φτιάξτε κάτι και πείστε τους ότι το θέλουν και ότι το χρειάζονται.
> 
> Αν εμείς οι άντρες είμαστε αυτό που θέλουν οι γυναίκες, πρέπει ο καθένας μας ξεχωριστά να δουλέψει με τον εαυτό του για να πείσει το θηλυκό ότι είναι ο κατάλληλος. Να διαβάσει, να βελτιώσει τον χαρακτήρα του, να γυμνάζεται, κλπ. Άρα δεν είναι το πρόβλημα τι θέλουν οι γυναίκες. Το πρόβλημα είναι ΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ εμείς και τι τους ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ!
> 
> Και για να έχουμε καλό ερώτημα, για ποιες γυναίκες μιλάμε; Για τις Ελληνίδες; 
> ...


Θεουλης.......

----------


## Miliva21

> για να καταλαβεις λιγο τι ενοουμε εγω σου λεω το τροπο να κανεις σχεση διαρκειας που δυσκολα θα χαλασει ενω οι αλλες σου λενε να κανεις μια σχεση ποιοτητας δηλαδη το πιο πιθανο σημερα γκομενοι αυριο ξενοι 
> 
> εγω σκεφτομαι ετσι γιατι ως σοφιστικε τυπος πιστευω οτι ολα αντεχονται εκτος απο τη μοναξια αρα με ενδιαφερει η προοπτικη κυριως...


Μα αγαπητε μου....μια σχεση ποιοτητας μπορει να ειναι και διαρκειας .....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

για ενα πολυ απλο λογο γιατι η αληθεια ειναι σκληρη και το να το αφησεις ετσι η ευκολη λυση εγω πχ δε πιστευω οτι θα κατσεις για πολυ σε μια σχεση με αυτες τις αποψεις αργα η γρηγορα θα εφευγες ετσι και αλλιως εγω αυτο θα σκεφτομουν στη θεση του σιγα μη πιστευα οτι θα μενες εκει.

----------


## Miliva21

Θα εμενα εκει ....αν εβρισκα την ανταποκριση κ την επικοινωνια π ηθελα με το να λυνουμε προβληματα ....οντως η πιο ευκολη λυση ειναι να σιωπησεις αλλα δν ειναι η πιο σωστη....απομακρυνση...αποξε ωση....παρεξηγηση....απιστια. ...ψυχολογοι....παντα προτιμαται να αφηνετε μια σχεση να εγκαταλειπετε αντι ν προσπαθησετε να τη σωσετε...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω θα σου ελεγα να τα λυσεις με καπιον αλλο γιατι αν ειμουν στη θεση του και εκανες ετσι θα ειχα τσιριξει και θα ειχα φυγει σα το ροντ ρανερ πολυ νοριτερα απο αυτον 

εγω εχω σκοπο να κανω τη ζωη μου ευκολη οχι να λυνω κουιζ μη κοιτας που στο ιντερνετ ειμαι πιο σοφιστικε και θελω να επικοινωνισω ο σκοπος της σχεσης ειναι να περασεις καλα αλιως τι νοημα εχει? να λυνεις ψυχολογικα κουιζ ολη την ωρα?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

για να δωσω το καλυτερο εαυτο μου θελω εμπιστοσυνη αλλιως στραβωνω και απαξιω μετα

----------


## Miliva21

> εγω θα σου ελεγα να τα λυσεις με καπιον αλλο γιατι αν ειμουν στη θεση του και εκανες ετσι θα ειχα τσιριξει και θα ειχα φυγει σα το ροντ ρανερ πολυ νοριτερα απο αυτον 
> 
> εγω εχω σκοπο να κανω τη ζωη μου ευκολη οχι να λυνω κουιζ μη κοιτας που στο ιντερνετ ειμαι πιο σοφιστικε και θελω να επικοινωνισω ο σκοπος της σχεσης ειναι να περασεις καλα αλιως τι νοημα εχει? να λυνεις ψυχολογικα κουιζ ολη την ωρα?


Νταξει..αποψη σου...παντως γ αυτο ισως οι ανθρωποι ειναι αποκομμενοι...επδ εχουν βολευτει στα ευκολα...κ ετσι ειναι μονοι...γτ να κουραστουν? Γτ να προσπαθησουν..? Εχεις ακουσει μια ρηση που λεει οτι η ευτυχια κερδιζετε με αγωνα και τα αγαθα κοποις κτωνται? ....κατι θα ξεραν....

----------


## FaceOnlyaMotherCouldLove

> Τοση ωρα σας λεει η μιλιβα τι θελει η πιο σωστα τι γνωριζει και αισθανεται μια γυναικα σε θεματα ελξης (που και εγω συμφωνω με τα λεγομενα της, αρα δεν ειναι μονο μια με αυτα τα κριτηρια) και της τα απορριπτετε. Και μετα ρωτατε γεματοι απορια "μα τι θελουν πια αυτες οι γυναικες;" χαχαχαχα
> Θα αποδεχοσασταν μονο μια απαντηση που ταιριαζει με αυτα που ηδη πιστευετε, για να εκλογικευσετε ετσι ολα αυτα τα οποια διαφορετικα κολλατε να αντιμετωπισετε. Ενω οι απαντησεις που ηδη (νομιζετε οτι) εχετε, βολευουν. Οι γυναικες φταινε που θελουν ψευτομαγκες η κακα παιδια η σιξ πακς η μαλλια η αυτοπεποιθηση η δε ξερω γω τι αλλο δεν εχετε. Αρα δεν μπορειτε να κανετε κατι για αυτο, αρα βολικοτατο,εξωτερικος παραγοντας ειναι το προβλημα, ανωτερα βια...τι να κανετε εσεις; 
> Δεν εχει σημασια τι σας λεει η μιλιβα ως γυναικα και το οτι συμφωνω κι εγω. 
> Οποτε μμμμηπως να πουμε οτι αυτο που θελουν οι γυναικες ειναι να ακουτε λιγο να παρει η ευχη να παρει; :P
> Και να μην ειστε τοσο παρτακηδες και εγωκεντρικοι; Με αφορμη ενα αλλο θεμα που ανοιχτηκε προσφατα βρηκα στατιστικες που λενε οτι αμα σε ενα ζευγαρι αρρωστησει ο ενας απο τους δυο οι γυναικες εγκαταλειπονται/απατουνται αμα αρρωστησουν σε ποσοστο 20κατι % ενω οι αντρες που αρρωσταινουν σε ποσοστο 3%....
> 1 στους 4 αντρες που ειναι ο "ανθρωπος" σας υποτιθεται θα σας παρατησει αμα αρρωστησετε κοριτσια...περαστικα. Παλι μου εφτιαξε τη διαθεση το φορουμ λολ.


σεξουαλικο ιστορικο> τι λεει οτι "θελει"

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε μπορω να πω οτι μου λειπει κατι αυτη τη στιγμη ισα ισα πιστευω οτι εκανα πολυ περισσοτερα απο οτι ηθελα να κανω και αληθεια αυτο που λεω το ενοω το ιντερνετ δε θεωρω οτι με αντιπροσωπευει η ρησεις δε με απασχολουν τοσο οσο νομιζεις απλως τις αναφερω ως παραδειγμα αρκετες φορες αδιαφορο προς εμενα

αν αισθανονται αποκομενοι δε μπορω να κανω κατι γι αυτο εκτος αν αποφασισουν να πιστεψουν σε μενα οποτε θα αλαξω γνωμη.*οσο δε πιστευουν σε μενα δε θα πιστευω σ αυτους* ειναι απλο νομιζω...

----------


## Miliva21

> δε μπορω να πω οτι μου λειπει κατι αυτη τη στιγμη ισα ισα πιστευω οτι εκανα πολυ περισσοτερα απο οτι ηθελα να κανω και αληθεια αυτο που λεω το ενοω το ιντερνετ δε θεωρω οτι με αντιπροσωπευει η ρησεις δε με απασχολουν τοσο οσο νομιζεις απλως τις αναφερω ως παραδειγμα αρκετες φορες αδιαφορο προς εμενα
> 
> αν αισθανονται αποκομενοι δε μπορω να κανω κατι γι αυτο εκτος αν αποφασισουν να πιστεψουν σε μενα οποτε θα αλαξω γνωμη.*οσο δε πιστευουν σε μενα δε θα πιστευω σ αυτους* ειναι απλο νομιζω...


Μα δεν μιλουσα γ σενα προσωπικα οταν το ειπα αυτο οτι οι ανθρωποι ειναι αποκομμενοι..γενικα μιλουσα γ ολους μας....δεν λεω οτι η σχεση σου δεν θα σ εχει εμπιστοσυνη απλως εχουμε κ.οι γυναικες τις ανασφαλειες μας κ θελουμε καποια πραγματα να μας τα δειχνετε γ να τα εμπεδωνουμε .....τη ρηση την πεταξα επδ ετσι μ ρθε...δν θυμομουν αν χρησιμοποιεις ρησεις..και δν το παιζω καλυτερη απλως λεω την αποψη μου

----------


## elis

λατρευεται να παιρνετε εναν αντρα κ να του τα κοβετε απο τη ριζα

----------


## Κύκνος

> λατρευεται να παιρνετε εναν αντρα κ να του τα κοβετε απο τη ριζα


Elis, με απογοήτευσες με το σχόλιο σου περί προικοθηρίας, τουλάχιστον από εσένα δεν το περίμενα αυτό...
Σκεφτείτε μόνο ένα πράγμα, που κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε καν να σας το πω εγώ αλλά να μπορείτε να το σκεφτείτε από μόνοι σας...μιας κι είναι αυτονόητο...το ότι δουλεύουμε κι αυτοσυντηρούμαστε πλέον το έχετε ξεχάσει;

----------


## elis

κυκναρα μου ειναι γνωστα αυτα στουσ φτωχουσ

----------


## Κύκνος

> κυκναρα μου ειναι γνωστα αυτα στουσ φτωχουσ


Λυπάμαι που έχεις τέτοια άποψη...αλλά δεν μου απάντησες σχετικά με την εργασία...

----------


## DL010117a

Θεωρώ πως ξέφυγε κάπως το θέμα, βάζοντας το προσωπικό συναίσθημά σας. Επειδή ένας δεν ήθελε να λύσει τα προβλήματα της σχέσης τους με την Miliva, άρα όλοι είναι "κότες". Επειδή ένας άτοπος της έτυχε της Natalias, τότε όλοι είναι "μαλάκες". Αυτή την λογική δεν την καταλαβαίνω, ενώ εγώ από το πρώτο μου μήνυμα σε αυτό το νήμα, είπα ότι λεώ συγκεκριμένα για την πλειοψηφία, δεν έβαλα όλες τις γυναίκες στο ίδιο τσουβάλι, ούτε ήμουν επιθετικός σε γυναίκες εδώ, εν αντιθέση με τις γυναίκες εδώ προς εμένα. Φυσικά ο καθένας έχει την άποψή του και από εμένα τουλάχιστον είναι απολύτως σεβαστή, όμως μην βάζετε τα προσωπικά σας συναισθήματα. Τουλάχιστον εγώ, όταν ανέφερα περιπτώσεις γυναικών που είναι στην πλειοψηφία τους, ήταν παρμένες μέσα από την κανονική ζωή και όχι μέσα από βιβλία και στατιστικές. Κανονικές πράξεις των γυναικών και την προτίμηση και θαυμασμό τους, σε κάτι που το βρίζουν και το κατακρίνουν. Αυτή την συμπεριφορά των γυναικών, δεν είχα καταλάβει και εξ'αρχής αυτό ήταν το βασικό ερώτημα. Προσωπικά σταματάω εδώ, από μέρους μου, τα μηνύματα και θα το σκεφτώ αν ανοίξω άλλο θέμα. Περίμμενα μεγαλύτερη υπομονή και περισσότερα επιχειρήματα. Επίσης μπήκε ξαφνικά ένας nikos και άρχιζε και έβριζε. Δηλαδή επειδή βρίζει ένας, που φάνηκε από την αρχή το επίπεδό του, αυτό σημαίνει να φανταστώ ότι είμαστε όλοι έτσι; Όχι, φυσικά. Ούτε υπάρχουν κοπέλες που να θέλουν τους κενούς ανθρώπους, χωρίς υπόβαθρο. Και ξανα υπενθυμίζω, ότι δεν βάζω όλες τις κοπέλες σε ένα "τσουβάλι", αλλά παίρνω την περίπτωση της πλειοψηφίας, επίσης ανέφερα ότι περιπτώσεις γυναικών που πίστευα ότι είναι η μειοψηφία, δηλαδή να ενδιαφέρονται για κάτι βαθύτερο πέρα από το εξωτερικό κομμάτι, τελικά αποδείχθηκαν και εκείνες να ανήκουν στην πλειοψηφία. Δεν είναι όμως όλες οι κοπέλες ίδιες και ούτε όλοι οι άντρες ίδιοι. Αυτό και θα το σκεφτώ αν ξαναγράψω εδώ καθώς θεωρώ πως ήταν άδικη, η επιθετικότητα προς εμένα...

----------


## elis

μεγαλε η ζωη ειναι τρικυμια δεν ειναι ηρεμη θαλασσα

----------


## Miliva21

> Θεωρώ πως ξέφυγε κάπως το θέμα, βάζοντας το προσωπικό συναίσθημά σας. Επειδή ένας δεν ήθελε να λύσει τα προβλήματα της σχέσης τους με την Miliva, άρα όλοι είναι "κότες". Επειδή ένας άτοπος της έτυχε της Natalias, τότε όλοι είναι "μαλάκες". Αυτή την λογική δεν την καταλαβαίνω, ενώ εγώ από το πρώτο μου μήνυμα σε αυτό το νήμα, είπα ότι λεώ συγκεκριμένα για την πλειοψηφία, δεν έβαλα όλες τις γυναίκες στο ίδιο τσουβάλι, ούτε ήμουν επιθετικός σε γυναίκες εδώ, εν αντιθέση με τις γυναίκες εδώ προς εμένα. Φυσικά ο καθένας έχει την άποψή του και από εμένα τουλάχιστον είναι απολύτως σεβαστή, όμως μην βάζετε τα προσωπικά σας συναισθήματα. Τουλάχιστον εγώ, όταν ανέφερα περιπτώσεις γυναικών που είναι στην πλειοψηφία τους, ήταν παρμένες μέσα από την κανονική ζωή και όχι μέσα από βιβλία και στατιστικές. Κανονικές πράξεις των γυναικών και την προτίμηση και θαυμασμό τους, σε κάτι που το βρίζουν και το κατακρίνουν. Αυτή την συμπεριφορά των γυναικών, δεν είχα καταλάβει και εξ'αρχής αυτό ήταν το βασικό ερώτημα. Προσωπικά σταματάω εδώ, από μέρους μου, τα μηνύματα και θα το σκεφτώ αν ανοίξω άλλο θέμα. Περίμμενα μεγαλύτερη υπομονή και περισσότερα επιχειρήματα. Επίσης μπήκε ξαφνικά ένας nikos και άρχιζε και έβριζε. Δηλαδή επειδή βρίζει ένας, που φάνηκε από την αρχή το επίπεδό του, αυτό σημαίνει να φανταστώ ότι είμαστε όλοι έτσι; Όχι, φυσικά. Ούτε υπάρχουν κοπέλες που να θέλουν τους κενούς ανθρώπους, χωρίς υπόβαθρο. Και ξανα υπενθυμίζω, ότι δεν βάζω όλες τις κοπέλες σε ένα "τσουβάλι", αλλά παίρνω την περίπτωση της πλειοψηφίας, επίσης ανέφερα ότι περιπτώσεις γυναικών που πίστευα ότι είναι η μειοψηφία, δηλαδή να ενδιαφέρονται για κάτι βαθύτερο πέρα από το εξωτερικό κομμάτι, τελικά αποδείχθηκαν και εκείνες να ανήκουν στην πλειοψηφία. Δεν είναι όμως όλες οι κοπέλες ίδιες και ούτε όλοι οι άντρες ίδιοι. Αυτό και θα το σκεφτώ αν ξαναγράψω εδώ καθώς θεωρώ πως ήταν άδικη, η επιθετικότητα προς εμένα...


Τι ν κανουμε xD ....εδω δυστυχως δεν ειμαστε επιστημονες για να σου δωσουμε επιστημονικα τεκμηριωμενη απαντηση στα ερωτηματα σου ....απλοι ανθρωποι ειμαστε με εμπειριες με συναισθηματα και αδυναμιες και το βρισκω λογικο κ επακολουθο οταν ανοιγεις ειδικα ενα τετοιο θεμα αντρες-γυναικες......οτι ο καθενας θα πει το μακρυ και το κοντο του xD τη γνωμη του δλδ.....κανουμε ζωντανο και αληθινο διαλογο ως ζωντανα οντα ...

οσο γ το οτι σου επιτεθηκαν μελη του φορουμ μαλλον το παρεξηγησες γτ δεν νμζ να σε εβρισε καμια μας προσωπικα...ισα ισα συμμετειχαμε ολες στο θεμα σου προσπαθωντας να δωσουμε λυση...απλα δεν μπορουμε να συμφωνουμε σε ολα.....τωρα αν δν σε καλυψαμε υπαρχουν ωραιοτατα επιστημονικα αρθρα γραμμενα απο ψυχολογους ειδικους χωρις διαλογο,διαφωνιες κ βρισιες xD που μπορεις να αποστηθισεις γ να δεις τι θελουν οι γυναικες
Αλλα να ξερεις...οσα μα οσα βιβλια κ να διαβασεις....η ζωη ειναι εξω ..στους ανθρωπους στις εμπειριες στο διαλογο..ετσι μαθαινεις να λυνεις πρακτικα ζητηματα......καλως ή κακως

----------


## elisabet

> Θεωρώ πως ξέφυγε κάπως το θέμα, βάζοντας το προσωπικό συναίσθημά σας. Επειδή ένας δεν ήθελε να λύσει τα προβλήματα της σχέσης τους με την Miliva, άρα όλοι είναι "κότες". Επειδή ένας άτοπος της έτυχε της Natalias, τότε όλοι είναι "μαλάκες". Αυτή την λογική δεν την καταλαβαίνω, ενώ εγώ από το πρώτο μου μήνυμα σε αυτό το νήμα, είπα ότι λεώ συγκεκριμένα για την πλειοψηφία, δεν έβαλα όλες τις γυναίκες στο ίδιο τσουβάλι, ούτε ήμουν επιθετικός σε γυναίκες εδώ, εν αντιθέση με τις γυναίκες εδώ προς εμένα. Φυσικά ο καθένας έχει την άποψή του και από εμένα τουλάχιστον είναι απολύτως σεβαστή, όμως μην βάζετε τα προσωπικά σας συναισθήματα. Τουλάχιστον εγώ, όταν ανέφερα περιπτώσεις γυναικών που είναι στην πλειοψηφία τους, ήταν παρμένες μέσα από την κανονική ζωή και όχι μέσα από βιβλία και στατιστικές. Κανονικές πράξεις των γυναικών και την προτίμηση και θαυμασμό τους, σε κάτι που το βρίζουν και το κατακρίνουν. Αυτή την συμπεριφορά των γυναικών, δεν είχα καταλάβει και εξ'αρχής αυτό ήταν το βασικό ερώτημα. Προσωπικά σταματάω εδώ, από μέρους μου, τα μηνύματα και θα το σκεφτώ αν ανοίξω άλλο θέμα. Περίμμενα μεγαλύτερη υπομονή και περισσότερα επιχειρήματα. Επίσης μπήκε ξαφνικά ένας nikos και άρχιζε και έβριζε. Δηλαδή επειδή βρίζει ένας, που φάνηκε από την αρχή το επίπεδό του, αυτό σημαίνει να φανταστώ ότι είμαστε όλοι έτσι; Όχι, φυσικά. Ούτε υπάρχουν κοπέλες που να θέλουν τους κενούς ανθρώπους, χωρίς υπόβαθρο. Και ξανα υπενθυμίζω, ότι δεν βάζω όλες τις κοπέλες σε ένα "τσουβάλι", αλλά παίρνω την περίπτωση της πλειοψηφίας, επίσης ανέφερα ότι περιπτώσεις γυναικών που πίστευα ότι είναι η μειοψηφία, δηλαδή να ενδιαφέρονται για κάτι βαθύτερο πέρα από το εξωτερικό κομμάτι, τελικά αποδείχθηκαν και εκείνες να ανήκουν στην πλειοψηφία. Δεν είναι όμως όλες οι κοπέλες ίδιες και ούτε όλοι οι άντρες ίδιοι. Αυτό και θα το σκεφτώ αν ξαναγράψω εδώ καθώς θεωρώ πως ήταν άδικη, η επιθετικότητα προς εμένα...


Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί ένιωσες επίθεση (αν και δε διάβασα και όλα τα ποστ) αλλά εγώ δεν είδα τίποτα προσωπικό σε σένα.
Ίσα ίσα όλες προσπαθήσαμε να σου εξηγήσουμε το σκεπτικό μας και την γυναικεία πλευρά του θέματος που υποτίθεται αυτό ζητούσες με το ερώτημα σου.
Γενικεύσεις κάνατε όλοι, όσο κι αν λες οτι δεν μιλάς για όλες τις γυναίκες, τονίζεις συνεχώς οτι μιλάς για την πλειοψηφία...ε αυτό σου λέμε όλες, ότι δεν είναι αυτή η πλειοψηφία που νομίζετε, οτι υπάρχουν γυναίκες όλων των ειδών όπως και άνθρωποι γενικά και οτι δεν υπάρχει κανόνας. Αλλά εσύ κολλάς σε μερικά παραδείγματα δικά σου που έτυχε να γνωρίσεις και το γενικεύεις. Ας πούμε που το στηρίζεις εσύ οτι οι περιπτώσεις γυναικών που γνώρισες είναι η πλειοψηφία; Μάλιστα σου εξήγησα σε προηγούμενο ποστ, οτι με αυτό το σκεπτικό κάνετε κακό στους εαυτούς σας τελικά γιατί θεωρώντας εκ των προτέρων την πλειοψηφία των γυναικών έτσι (οτι ζητάνε το πιο επιφανειακό, τους όμορφους, τους πλούσιους κτλ) αυτοσαμποτάρεστε!

Αν θεώρησες και το δικό μου ποστ επιθετικό, δεν έχω πρόβλημα να ζητήσω συγγνώμη, δεν είχα σκοπό να προσβάλλω κανέναν απλά αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου.

----------


## DL010117a

> Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί ένιωσες επίθεση (αν και δε διάβασα και όλα τα ποστ) αλλά εγώ δεν είδα τίποτα προσωπικό σε σένα.
> Ίσα ίσα όλες προσπαθήσαμε να σου εξηγήσουμε το σκεπτικό μας και την γυναικεία πλευρά του θέματος που υποτίθεται αυτό ζητούσες με το ερώτημα σου.
> Γενικεύσεις κάνατε όλοι, όσο κι αν λες οτι δεν μιλάς για όλες τις γυναίκες, τονίζεις συνεχώς οτι μιλάς για την πλειοψηφία...ε αυτό σου λέμε όλες, ότι δεν είναι αυτή η πλειοψηφία που νομίζετε, οτι υπάρχουν γυναίκες όλων των ειδών όπως και άνθρωποι γενικά και οτι δεν υπάρχει κανόνας. Αλλά εσύ κολλάς σε μερικά παραδείγματα δικά σου που έτυχε να γνωρίσεις και το γενικεύεις. Ας πούμε που το στηρίζεις εσύ οτι οι περιπτώσεις γυναικών που γνώρισες είναι η πλειοψηφία; Μάλιστα σου εξήγησα σε προηγούμενο ποστ, οτι με αυτό το σκεπτικό κάνετε κακό στους εαυτούς σας τελικά γιατί θεωρώντας εκ των προτέρων την πλειοψηφία των γυναικών έτσι (οτι ζητάνε το πιο επιφανειακό, τους όμορφους, τους πλούσιους κτλ) αυτοσαμποτάρεστε!
> 
> Αν θεώρησες και το δικό μου ποστ επιθετικό, δεν έχω πρόβλημα να ζητήσω συγγνώμη, δεν είχα σκοπό να προσβάλλω κανέναν απλά αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου.


Κατηγορήθηκα, ότι και εγώ είμαι σαν όλους αυτούς που κατηγορώ γιατί προτίμησα την "όμορφη". Προφανώς και δεν διάβασαν τον αρχικό μήνυμα γιατί δεν έλεγε πουθενά κάτι τέτοιο και βαρέθηκαν να το εξηγώ ότι δεν προσέγγισα καν την "όμορφη", αλλά δύο "μέτριες" κοπέλες που αποδείχθηκαν και εκείνες ότι είναι στην πλειοψηφία. Η λεγόμενη πλειοψηφία που αναφέρομαι, δεν είναι μόνο από τις δικές μου μικρές εμπειρίες, αλλά και από άλλα άτομα που είναι στην ίδια μοίρα με εμένα. Δεν γίνεται λοιπόν όλες οι περιπτώσεις των γυναικών, να είναι όλες ίδιες. Ίδια συμπεριφορά, ίδιο τουπέ κλπ, από "μέτριες" κοπέλες. Αυτό το σκεπτικό προέκυψε επίσης και στο ότι όποια κοπέλα προσέγγιζα με φιλικό τόνο, ήταν σημειωτέον όλες "μέτριες", άρα λογικά δεν θα είχαν το τουπέ της "ντίβας". Τελικά αποδείχθηκαν λάθος επιλογές. Εδώ με απέρριψε κοπέλα, επειδή είπα ότι είμαι "καρκίνος" στο ζώδιο. Δηλαδή τι παραπάνω να πουμε; Δεν γενικεύω, σαφώς υπάρχουν κοπέλες διαφορετικές, δεν τις βάζω όλες στο ίδιο τσουβάλι, το ξανα ανέφερα αυτό και θα γίνω γραφικός στο τέλος. Τέλος, επειδή διαβάζω όλα τα ποστ, σαφώ συμφωνώ και "παίρνω" πολλά από αυτά που μου αναφέρατε κυρίως από τις κοπέλες. Όμως, υπήρξε ένα όχι εχθρικό αλλά κάπως προκαταληπτικό κλίμα ότι "να και αυτός ίδιος με όλους τους άλλους είναι, επειδή θέλει την όμορφη". Δεν ξέρω από που το βγάλατε αυτό το συμπέρασμα, πάντως δεν το έχω αναφέρει αυτό πουθενά, γιατί δεν μου αρέσουν τέτοιες κοπέλες, με απωθούν.

----------


## DL010117a

> Τι ν κανουμε xD ....εδω δυστυχως δεν ειμαστε επιστημονες για να σου δωσουμε επιστημονικα τεκμηριωμενη απαντηση στα ερωτηματα σου ....απλοι ανθρωποι ειμαστε με εμπειριες με συναισθηματα και αδυναμιες και το βρισκω λογικο κ επακολουθο οταν ανοιγεις ειδικα ενα τετοιο θεμα αντρες-γυναικες......οτι ο καθενας θα πει το μακρυ και το κοντο του xD τη γνωμη του δλδ.....κανουμε ζωντανο και αληθινο διαλογο ως ζωντανα οντα ...
> 
> οσο γ το οτι σου επιτεθηκαν μελη του φορουμ μαλλον το παρεξηγησες γτ δεν νμζ να σε εβρισε καμια μας προσωπικα...ισα ισα συμμετειχαμε ολες στο θεμα σου προσπαθωντας να δωσουμε λυση...απλα δεν μπορουμε να συμφωνουμε σε ολα.....τωρα αν δν σε καλυψαμε υπαρχουν ωραιοτατα επιστημονικα αρθρα γραμμενα απο ψυχολογους ειδικους χωρις διαλογο,διαφωνιες κ βρισιες xD που μπορεις να αποστηθισεις γ να δεις τι θελουν οι γυναικες
> Αλλα να ξερεις...οσα μα οσα βιβλια κ να διαβασεις....η ζωη ειναι εξω ..στους ανθρωπους στις εμπειριες στο διαλογο..ετσι μαθαινεις να λυνεις πρακτικα ζητηματα......καλως ή κακως


Το τελευταίο, ήταν "καρφάκι" επειδή είμαι άνθρωπος του διαβάσματος ε; Αν, καταλαβαίνω λάθος, συγχώρεσε με, δεν είμαι τέλειος, έχω και εγώ τις καλές μου και τις κακές μου μέρες και σήμερα είναι μια κακή ημέρα για εμένα. Τώρα όσον αφορά για το πρώτο σκέλος, προφανώς και είναι έτσι, απλά βάζετε πολύ το προσωπικό σας συναίσθημα. Φερ' ειπείν, εσύ είπες όλους τους άντρες "κότες", που με ενόχλησε γιατί συμπεριέλαβες, εμμέσως και εμένα, επειδή σου έτυχε ένας άτοπος και άβουλος. Ε, δεν είναι έτσι.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Θεωρώ πως ξέφυγε κάπως το θέμα, βάζοντας το προσωπικό συναίσθημά σας. Επειδή ένας δεν ήθελε να λύσει τα προβλήματα της σχέσης τους με την Miliva, άρα όλοι είναι "κότες". Επειδή ένας άτοπος της έτυχε της Natalias, τότε όλοι είναι "μαλάκες". Αυτή την λογική δεν την καταλαβαίνω, ενώ εγώ από το πρώτο μου μήνυμα σε αυτό το νήμα, είπα ότι λεώ συγκεκριμένα για την πλειοψηφία, δεν έβαλα όλες τις γυναίκες στο ίδιο τσουβάλι, ούτε ήμουν επιθετικός σε γυναίκες εδώ, εν αντιθέση με τις γυναίκες εδώ προς εμένα. Φυσικά ο καθένας έχει την άποψή του και από εμένα τουλάχιστον είναι απολύτως σεβαστή, όμως μην βάζετε τα προσωπικά σας συναισθήματα. Τουλάχιστον εγώ, όταν ανέφερα περιπτώσεις γυναικών που είναι στην πλειοψηφία τους, ήταν παρμένες μέσα από την κανονική ζωή και όχι μέσα από βιβλία και στατιστικές. Κανονικές πράξεις των γυναικών και την προτίμηση και θαυμασμό τους, σε κάτι που το βρίζουν και το κατακρίνουν. Αυτή την συμπεριφορά των γυναικών, δεν είχα καταλάβει και εξ'αρχής αυτό ήταν το βασικό ερώτημα. Προσωπικά σταματάω εδώ, από μέρους μου, τα μηνύματα και θα το σκεφτώ αν ανοίξω άλλο θέμα. Περίμμενα μεγαλύτερη υπομονή και περισσότερα επιχειρήματα. Επίσης μπήκε ξαφνικά ένας nikos και άρχιζε και έβριζε. Δηλαδή επειδή βρίζει ένας, που φάνηκε από την αρχή το επίπεδό του, αυτό σημαίνει να φανταστώ ότι είμαστε όλοι έτσι; Όχι, φυσικά. Ούτε υπάρχουν κοπέλες που να θέλουν τους κενούς ανθρώπους, χωρίς υπόβαθρο. Και ξανα υπενθυμίζω, ότι δεν βάζω όλες τις κοπέλες σε ένα "τσουβάλι", αλλά παίρνω την περίπτωση της πλειοψηφίας, επίσης ανέφερα ότι περιπτώσεις γυναικών που πίστευα ότι είναι η μειοψηφία, δηλαδή να ενδιαφέρονται για κάτι βαθύτερο πέρα από το εξωτερικό κομμάτι, τελικά αποδείχθηκαν και εκείνες να ανήκουν στην πλειοψηφία. Δεν είναι όμως όλες οι κοπέλες ίδιες και ούτε όλοι οι άντρες ίδιοι. Αυτό και θα το σκεφτώ αν ξαναγράψω εδώ καθώς θεωρώ πως ήταν άδικη, η επιθετικότητα προς εμένα...


χαχα η επιθετικοτητα προς εμενα πηγενε αλλα απο οτι φαινεται σε αλλον τη λενε και αλλος διαμαρτυρεται χαχα :-/ !!

----------


## nikos2

> Elis, με απογοήτευσες με το σχόλιο σου περί προικοθηρίας, τουλάχιστον από εσένα δεν το περίμενα αυτό...
> Σκεφτείτε μόνο ένα πράγμα, που κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε καν να σας το πω εγώ αλλά να μπορείτε να το σκεφτείτε από μόνοι σας...μιας κι είναι αυτονόητο...το ότι δουλεύουμε κι αυτοσυντηρούμαστε πλέον το έχετε ξεχάσει;


σνιφ....
κλαψ........
λυγμ.......
δηλαδη οταν πατε ενα γαμπρο στο σπιτι το πρωτο πραμα που θα ρωτησουν δεν θα ειναι τι δουλεια κανει εεεε;;;;;
μηπως εσεις οι γυναικες κανετε και μονιμες σοβαρες σχεσεις με μακροχρονια ανεργους;;;

----------


## elis

εγω την πεφτω μονο σε οσεσ δουλευουν δε με νοιαζει τι βγαζουν ουτε εγω βγαζω αλλα θελω να μιλαμε την ιδια γλωσσα

----------


## Κύκνος

> σνιφ....
> κλαψ........
> λυγμ.......
> δηλαδη οταν πατε ενα γαμπρο στο σπιτι το πρωτο πραμα που θα ρωτησουν δεν θα ειναι τι δουλεια κανει εεεε;;;;;
> μηπως εσεις οι γυναικες κανετε και μονιμες σοβαρες σχεσεις με μακροχρονια ανεργους;;;


Τι ειρωνεύεσαι ρε; 
Δεν με νοιάζει τι θα ρωτήσουν οι γονείς μου, με νοιάζει τι με ενδιαφέρει εμένα κι αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να μην είναι τεμπέλης. Το αν δεν μπορεί να βρει δουλειά λόγω κρίσης είναι άλλο θέμα, πολύ διαφορετικό...οπότε ναι, αν είναι αυτό που ψάχνω στους άλλους τομείς δεν με νοιάζει κι αν είναι άνεργος...απλά προφανώς και δεν θα τον πάω γαμπρό γιατί δεν θα υπάρχουν λεφτά για να παντρευτούμε αφού δεν είμαι πλούσια εκτός κι αν κάνουμε πολιτικό που κι αυτό γίνεται...απλά δεν θα κάνουμε παιδιά εφόσον δεν θα μπορούμε να τα θρέψουμε...
Επειδή δεν βρίσκεις εσύ γυναίκα δεν έχεις δικαίωμα να μας προσβάλλεις...και φυσικά, πώς να βρεις με τόσο άσχημη συμπεριφορά;

----------


## Κύκνος

> εγω την πεφτω μονο σε οσεσ δουλευουν δε με νοιαζει τι βγαζουν ουτε εγω βγαζω αλλα θελω να μιλαμε την ιδια γλωσσα


Καταλαβαίνεις πόσο οξύμωρο είναι το να λες προικοθήρα μια γυναίκα που δουλεύει ή εμείς δε μιλάμε την ίδια γλώσσα; Να ξέρω να μην γράφω άδικα αν είναι...

----------


## elis

Κυκναρα μου γενικά όλοι σέβονται το χρήμα εγώ έμαθα να κοιτάω τον άνθρωπο είμαι ευτυχισμένος με ένα πιάτο καλομαγειρεμενο φαγητό ένα καφέ κι ένα πακέτο τσιγάρα κ φυσικά καλή παρέα δε θέλω τίποτα άλλο άμα τα έχω αυτά

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο λυνει την απορια του θρεντ σου φανταζομαι

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3VKJ6ZJDYc

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκναρα μου γενικά όλοι σέβονται το χρήμα εγώ έμαθα να κοιτάω τον άνθρωπο είμαι ευτυχισμένος με ένα πιάτο καλομαγειρεμενο φαγητό ένα καφέ κι ένα πακέτο τσιγάρα κ φυσικά καλή παρέα δε θέλω τίποτα άλλο άμα τα έχω αυτά


Άλλο να σέβεσαι το χρήμα και καλώς κάνεις γιατί βγαίνει με κόπο κι άλλο το να προσβάλλεις τον άλλον λέγοντας ότι σε παντρεύεται για τα λεφτά σου, τότε προφανώς δεν τον εκτιμάς...
Θέλεις και κάτι άλλο, πώς δεν θέλεις; Προφανώς δεν σου φτάνει μόνο η γυναίκα σου κι η καλή παρέα της για να εγκρίνεις το κέρατο...

----------


## elis

Το εγκρίνω κ από αυτήν όμως αυτό δεν καταλαβεσ σου είπα κοιτάω τον άνθρωπο είναι φύση αδύνατο να είμαι παντρεμένος πενήντα χρόνια και να μη βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος που θα τις κάνει κλικ

----------


## Κύκνος

> Το εγκρίνω κ από αυτήν όμως αυτό δεν καταλαβεσ σου είπα κοιτάω τον άνθρωπο είναι φύση αδύνατο να είμαι παντρεμένος πενήντα χρόνια και να μη βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος που θα τις κάνει κλικ


Το κατάλαβα αλλά εγώ δεν το εγκρίνω από κανέναν...κι όπως δεν θα το έκανα δεν δέχομαι και να μου το κάνουν...και ναι, οκ, μπορεί να σου κάνει κλικ και κάποιος άλλος αλλά αν αγαπάς τον άντρα σου δεν το προχωράς...εγώ έτσι νιώθω...

----------


## elis

Εσύ καλά κανεισ εγώ έπαθα κι έμαθα

----------


## Natalia_sups

Πολυ το αναλυετε. Θελουμε κινητο ακινητο αυτοκινητο και πουλι ευκινητο. 
Εξασφαλιστε αυτα και ολοι θα ειμαστε χαρουμενοι. Αιντε :P χαχαχαχα
Προφανως αστειευομαι.

----------


## nikos2

> Τι ειρωνεύεσαι ρε; 
> Δεν με νοιάζει τι θα ρωτήσουν οι γονείς μου, με νοιάζει τι με ενδιαφέρει εμένα κι αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να μην είναι τεμπέλης. Το αν δεν μπορεί να βρει δουλειά λόγω κρίσης είναι άλλο θέμα, πολύ διαφορετικό...οπότε ναι, αν είναι αυτό που ψάχνω στους άλλους τομείς δεν με νοιάζει κι αν είναι άνεργος...απλά προφανώς και δεν θα τον πάω γαμπρό γιατί δεν θα υπάρχουν λεφτά για να παντρευτούμε αφού δεν είμαι πλούσια εκτός κι αν κάνουμε πολιτικό που κι αυτό γίνεται...απλά δεν θα κάνουμε παιδιά εφόσον δεν θα μπορούμε να τα θρέψουμε...
> Επειδή δεν βρίσκεις εσύ γυναίκα δεν έχεις δικαίωμα να μας προσβάλλεις...και φυσικά, πώς να βρεις με τόσο άσχημη συμπεριφορά;



μας κοροιδευεις τωρα;;;;
δεν προσβαλλω κανεναν καμμια προσωπικα,γραφω για ολες.
εσεις οι γυναικες εχετε κεραιες που διεργειρονται οταν δειτε αντρα με λεφτα αρκετα η και πολλα λεφτα 
οταν εμας μια τετοια γυναικα δεν μας κανει ουτε κουκουρουκου!!

η δυναμη εσας τις γυναικες σας προκαλει απανωτους οργασμους και αυτη μεταφραζεται συνηθως σε λεφτα υψος αυτοπεποιθηση και αλλα 
οταν εμας δεν μας απασχολει τιποτα απο ολα αυτα σε μια γυναικα.
το αποτελεσμα ειναι οι αντρες να τρωνε τα λεφτα τους σε αυτοκινητα σκαφη σπιτια κτλ για να σας εντυπωσιαζουν οταν το μονο που κανετε εσεις ειναι να κουνατε λιγο τον κωλο σας.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> μας κοροιδευεις τωρα;;;;
> δεν προσβαλλω κανεναν καμμια προσωπικα,γραφω για ολες.
> εσεις οι γυναικες εχετε κεραιες που διεργειρονται οταν δειτε αντρα με λεφτα αρκετα η και πολλα λεφτα 
> οταν εμας μια τετοια γυναικα δεν μας κανει ουτε κουκουρουκου!!
> 
> η δυναμη εσας τις γυναικες σας προκαλει απανωτους οργασμους και αυτη μεταφραζεται συνηθως σε λεφτα υψος αυτοπεποιθηση και αλλα 
> οταν εμας δεν μας απασχολει τιποτα απο ολα αυτα σε μια γυναικα.
> το αποτελεσμα ειναι οι αντρες να τρωνε τα λεφτα τους σε αυτοκινητα σκαφη σπιτια κτλ για να σας εντυπωσιαζουν οταν το μονο που κανετε εσεις ειναι να κουνατε λιγο τον κωλο σας.


Εχεις σκεφτει πως ισως το προβλημα σου ειναι οτι κοιτας τις γυναικες που τα κοιτανε αυτα; Μηπως τον ταργκετ γκρουπ των γυναικων που σου αρεσουν τα κοιτανε αυτα; Μηπως εχεις λαθος κριτηρια; Προφανως αυτη με τον κωλο εξω πανω στο σκαφος εχει τα συγκεκριμενα κριτηρια που λες...αλλα μηπως λεω μηπως φταις κι εσυ που μονο αυτες βλεπεις στο ρανταρ σου; Υπαρχουν απειρες γυναικες που δεν νοιαζονται για αυτα. 
Εγω προσωπικα εχω νιωσει πραγματα (και συγνωμη κι ολας κ*υλα ατελειωτη) για ανθρωπο που ουτε λεφτα ουτε υψος ουτε μαλλια εχει. Αλλα ειμαι σιγουρη πως εχεις την εξηγηση σου και για αυτο.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Εχεις σκεφτει πως ισως το προβλημα σου ειναι οτι κοιτας τις γυναικες που τα κοιτανε αυτα; Μηπως τον ταργκετ γκρουπ των γυναικων που σου αρεσουν τα κοιτανε αυτα; Μηπως εχεις λαθος κριτηρια; Προφανως αυτη με τον κωλο εξω πανω στο σκαφος εχει τα συγκεκριμενα κριτηρια που λες...αλλα μηπως λεω μηπως φταις κι εσυ που μονο αυτες βλεπεις στο ρανταρ σου; Υπαρχουν απειρες γυναικες που δεν νοιαζονται για αυτα. 
> Εγω προσωπικα εχω νιωσει πραγματα (και συγνωμη κι ολας κ*υλα ατελειωτη) για ανθρωπο που *ουτε λεφτα ουτε υψος ουτε μαλλια εχει*. Αλλα ειμαι σιγουρη πως εχεις την εξηγηση σου και για αυτο.


Θα χε σιξ πακ :P
H αλήθεια είναι ότι όλο τα ίδια και τα ίδια λέγονται, σε όλα τα παρόμοια θέματα......
Οι γυναίκες ηλίθιες διαλέγουν μαλάκες για να κλαίγονται ( ή και κοιτάνε σιξ πάκ, θέλουν 25 πόντους, λεφτά , εμφάνιση , ντίβες , ευνουχίζουν κλπ) οι άντρες κοιτάνε αυτές τις ηλίθιες ( αυτές που θέλουν λεφτά, ντίβες , 25 πόντους, εμφάνιση κλπ) όχι γιατί είναι ηλίθιοι όπως οι γυναίκες , αλλά γιατί είναι αθώοι ας πούμε? η γιατί όλες οι γυναίκες είναι έτσι? δεν υπάρχουν άλλα επιχειρήματα, επιχειρήματα που λέει ο λόγος.....

----------


## Κύκνος

> μας κοροιδευεις τωρα;;;;
> δεν προσβαλλω κανεναν καμμια προσωπικα,γραφω για ολες.
> εσεις οι γυναικες εχετε κεραιες που διεργειρονται οταν δειτε αντρα με λεφτα αρκετα η και πολλα λεφτα 
> οταν εμας μια τετοια γυναικα δεν μας κανει ουτε κουκουρουκου!!
> 
> η δυναμη εσας τις γυναικες σας προκαλει απανωτους οργασμους και αυτη μεταφραζεται συνηθως σε λεφτα υψος αυτοπεποιθηση και αλλα 
> οταν εμας δεν μας απασχολει τιποτα απο ολα αυτα σε μια γυναικα.
> το αποτελεσμα ειναι οι αντρες να τρωνε τα λεφτα τους σε αυτοκινητα σκαφη σπιτια κτλ για να σας εντυπωσιαζουν οταν το μονο που κανετε εσεις ειναι να κουνατε λιγο τον κωλο σας.


Πρόβλημα σου αν νομίζεις ότι σε κοροϊδεύω, το αν είμαι έτσι το ξέρει ο άνθρωπος που έμεινε μαζί μου τα περισσότερα χρόνια κι αυτό μου αρκεί...ένα θα σου πω και πίστευε ότι θέλεις από εδώ και στο εξής, το μόνο που είχε ήταν αυτοκίνητο κατά τα άλλα όχι πολλά μιας κι όσο κράτησε η σχέση μας στην αρχή ήταν φαντάρος και μετά άνεργος...τώρα που έχει βρει πια δουλειά δεν ξέρω ποια του τα τρώει δυστυχώς (αστειάκι). Μόνο τον κώλο μας κουνάμε, ε; Καλά, ότι πεις...δεν χρειαζόμαστε τίποτα από σας πέρα από αγάπη και σεβασμό γιατί τον εαυτό μας τον συντηρούμε μόνες μας...απλά φυσικά δεν θα σας ταίζουμε όπως δεν περιμένουμε να μας ταίζετε κι εσείς...και τον κώλο μας τον κουνάμε για να πάμε να δουλέψουμε. Αν εσείς δεν έχετε τρόπο να μας εντυπωσιάσετε με την προσωπικότητα σας και μπορείτε να το κάνετε μόνο με κότερα και τέτοια, δικό σας πρόβλημα και λάθος...

----------


## elis

Κυκνε να σου δώσω μία συμβουλή και σε όλους δε χρειάζεται να αποδείξεις τίποτα σε κανέναν εσύ ξέρεις τι είσαι και πως περπατασ στη ζωή προσπάθησε να απαλλαγείς από την ανάγκη επιβεβαίωσης για να μη σε χειρίζεται κανεισ δηλαδή μη ψαρωνεισ ούτε όταν σε υποτιμούν ούτε όταν σε ανεβάζουν γιατί έτσι μπορούν να σε χειριστούν

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Θα χε σιξ πακ :P
> H αλήθεια είναι ότι όλο τα ίδια και τα ίδια λέγονται, σε όλα τα παρόμοια θέματα......
> Οι γυναίκες ηλίθιες διαλέγουν μαλάκες για να κλαίγονται ( ή και κοιτάνε σιξ πάκ, θέλουν 25 πόντους, λεφτά , εμφάνιση , ντίβες , ευνουχίζουν κλπ) οι άντρες κοιτάνε αυτές τις ηλίθιες ( αυτές που θέλουν λεφτά, ντίβες , 25 πόντους, εμφάνιση κλπ) όχι γιατί είναι ηλίθιοι όπως οι γυναίκες , αλλά γιατί είναι αθώοι ας πούμε? η γιατί όλες οι γυναίκες είναι έτσι? δεν υπάρχουν άλλα επιχειρήματα, επιχειρήματα που λέει ο λόγος.....


Ουτε σιξ πακ εχει...τι μας μενει; Η μεγαλη...καρδια χαχαχαχα
Οντως τα ιδια και τα ιδια λεγονται...

----------


## nikos2

> Κυκνε να σου δώσω μία συμβουλή και σε όλους δε χρειάζεται να αποδείξεις τίποτα σε κανέναν εσύ ξέρεις τι είσαι και πως περπατασ στη ζωή προσπάθησε να απαλλαγείς από την ανάγκη επιβεβαίωσης για να μη σε χειρίζεται κανεισ δηλαδή μη ψαρωνεισ ούτε όταν σε υποτιμούν ούτε όταν σε ανεβάζουν γιατί έτσι μπορούν να σε χειριστούν


ρε παιδια ημουν σαφης γραφω για την συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια οχι συγκεκριμενα καποιες

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκνε να σου δώσω μία συμβουλή και σε όλους δε χρειάζεται να αποδείξεις τίποτα σε κανέναν εσύ ξέρεις τι είσαι και πως περπατασ στη ζωή προσπάθησε να απαλλαγείς από την ανάγκη επιβεβαίωσης για να μη σε χειρίζεται κανεισ δηλαδή μη ψαρωνεισ ούτε όταν σε υποτιμούν ούτε όταν σε ανεβάζουν γιατί έτσι μπορούν να σε χειριστούν


Σ' ευχαριστώ elis... :)

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο, σε γενικές γραμμές ξέρω αλλά τις τελευταίες μέρες περνάω μία κρίση και νιώθω πως δεν αξίζω και πολλά λόγω της συμπεριφοράς κάποιου ατόμου (όχι από εδώ μέσα, μην παρεξηγηθεί κανείς) γι' αυτό κι ίσως ν' ακούγομαι έτσι...ίσως πάλι γιατί είμαι πολύ ευαίσθητη όσον αφορά το χαρακτηρισμό "πουτάνες" εμμέσως πλην σαφώς...είναι μεγάλη προσβολή για το φύλο μου και δεν μπορεί να περνάει έτσι...

----------


## Κύκνος

> ρε παιδια ημουν σαφης γραφω για την συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια οχι συγκεκριμενα καποιες


Τώρα το είπες σωστά, συντριπτική πλειοψηφία...γιατί νωρίτερα ήταν σαν να μιλούσες για όλες τις γυναίκες κι αυτό δεν είναι ωραίο...χαίρομαι που συνενοηθήκαμε... :)

----------


## Miliva21

> εγω την πεφτω μονο σε οσεσ δουλευουν δε με νοιαζει τι βγαζουν ουτε εγω βγαζω αλλα θελω να μιλαμε την ιδια γλωσσα


Καλα κανεις ισοτιμα πραγματα

----------


## Miliva21

> Το τελευταίο, ήταν "καρφάκι" επειδή είμαι άνθρωπος του διαβάσματος ε; Αν, καταλαβαίνω λάθος, συγχώρεσε με, δεν είμαι τέλειος, έχω και εγώ τις καλές μου και τις κακές μου μέρες και σήμερα είναι μια κακή ημέρα για εμένα. Τώρα όσον αφορά για το πρώτο σκέλος, προφανώς και είναι έτσι, απλά βάζετε πολύ το προσωπικό σας συναίσθημα. Φερ' ειπείν, εσύ είπες όλους τους άντρες "κότες", που με ενόχλησε γιατί συμπεριέλαβες, εμμέσως και εμένα, επειδή σου έτυχε ένας άτοπος και άβουλος. Ε, δεν είναι έτσι.


Οχι...καλα κανεις και εισαι του διαβασνατις ...ηταν καρφακι σε αυτο που λες οτι δεν πρεπει ν μεταφερουμε το συναισθημα μας...η αληθεια βρισκεται στους ανθρωπους καμια φορα...αυτο λεω

----------


## Miliva21

> χαχα η επιθετικοτητα προς εμενα πηγενε αλλα απο οτι φαινεται σε αλλον τη λενε και αλλος διαμαρτυρεται χαχα :-/ !!


Οχι Αλεξανδρε....απο τη στιγμη που δεν σε ξερω δεν μπορω να σε κρινω ....δεν σε βριζω δν σε ειπα κοτα προσωπικα ...ηταν μια στιγμη αδυναμιας επδ με εκνευριζει οτι οι αντρες αποφευγουν ν λυσουν τα προβληματα κ χαλανε την επικοινωνια...το οτι διαφωνω μαζι σου σε καποια πραγματα δν σημαινει οτι δεν σεβομαι τις αποψεις σου .......μαλλον εχεις μαθει οτι στις γυναικες καλυτερο ειναι ν κανεις τη παπια...γ τις αλλες δν ξερω αλλα γ μενα δν ισχυει....

----------


## elis

Κι εμένα ειπεσ κότα να το κοιτάξεις αυτό αστειακι

----------


## elis

> Σ' ευχαριστώ elis... :)
> 
> Ναι, έχεις δίκιο, σε γενικές γραμμές ξέρω αλλά τις τελευταίες μέρες περνάω μία κρίση και νιώθω πως δεν αξίζω και πολλά λόγω της συμπεριφοράς κάποιου ατόμου (όχι από εδώ μέσα, μην παρεξηγηθεί κανείς) γι' αυτό κι ίσως ν' ακούγομαι έτσι...ίσως πάλι γιατί είμαι πολύ ευαίσθητη όσον αφορά το χαρακτηρισμό "πουτάνες" εμμέσως πλην σαφώς...είναι μεγάλη προσβολή για το φύλο μου και δεν μπορεί να περνάει έτσι...


Κυκναρα μου δε θα σώσεις εσύ τον κόσμο επίσης το πώς σου φέρεται κάποιος δείχνει εκείνον όχι εσένα άλλον τον στραβόκοιτάς κ πλακωνεται κι άλλον τον κοροϊδεύεις κ γελάει ανάλογα το χαρακτήρα του κι έτσι καταλαβαίνεις κ το χαρακτήρα του στη στραβή φαίνεται ο άνθρωπος

----------


## menis_64

θελουνε καποιος να τις προσφερει τον ουρανο με τα αστρα!!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκναρα μου δε θα σώσεις εσύ τον κόσμο επίσης το πώς σου φέρεται κάποιος δείχνει εκείνον όχι εσένα άλλον τον στραβόκοιτάς κ πλακωνεται κι άλλον τον κοροϊδεύεις κ γελάει ανάλογα το χαρακτήρα του κι έτσι καταλαβαίνεις κ το χαρακτήρα του στη στραβή φαίνεται ο άνθρωπος


Απ' ότι φαίνεται στην συγκεκριμένη στραβή κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το άλλο πρόσωπο...γιατί δεν δίνει ούτε μια εξήγηση για τη συμπεριφορά του κι ας ξέρει καλά ότι με στεναχωρεί αυτό...και δεν βρίσκω κάποιο λάθος σ' εμένα στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση για να δικαιολογήσω την άσχημη συμπεριφορά αλλά ακόμα κι αν έκανα ας μου το έλεγε...θα προσπαθήσω να το θυμάμαι αυτό που μου είπες τώρα μπας και διασώσω τίποτα από την τσακισμένη μου αυτοεκτίμηση...
Ζητώ συγγνώμη από το θεματοθέτη που βγήκα για λίγο εκτός θέματος...elis αν θέλεις έλα λίγο στο "πώς αισθάνεσαι τώρα;", να μου πεις μια γνώμη για να μην χαλάμε το θέμα εδώ...

----------


## elis

Θέλουν να τις πεις τα ανείπωτα για την ακρίβεια

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/l1ZePcS13hk

----------


## elis

Έρχομαι τώρα

----------


## Miliva21

> Κι εμένα ειπεσ κότα να το κοιτάξεις αυτό αστειακι


Γιατι? Κ εσυ κανεις τη παπια αντι να συζητησεις γ ενα προβλημα....αρα γινεστε ολο και περισσοτεροι αρα δικιο ειχα

----------


## elis

Εγώ ένα πράγμα έμαθα στη ζωή μου με τις γυναίκες δεν μπορεί να τα βάλει κανεισ πάντα έχετε δίκιο κ πίστεψέ με για αντρασ έχω επικοινωνιακές δεξιότητες σε αντιστοιχία μια χαζή αν υπάρχει γυναίκα

----------


## Κύκνος

> Έρχομαι τώρα


Σ' ευχαριστώ αλλά έλα στο "τι σκέφτεστε;" έκανα λάθος στο θέμα...

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Πολλες εχουν χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση - αυτοπεποίθηση, ψαχνουν παντου για επιβεβαιωση και ξερουν οτι αυτο το μαρτυριο θα τις ακολουθαει για παντα. Οποτε στην ουσια επειδη κανενας αντρας και καλα κανει, δεν εχει τη διαθεση να την επιβεβαιωνει 24 ωρες το 24ωρο, ψαχνουν για συντροφο καποιον ισχυρο που θα τον θελουν πολλες γυναικες ωστε να νοιωθουν μια διαρκη επιβαιβεωση και ηδονη οτι διαλεξε αυτην, ειτε καποιον ανίσχυρο που θα του επιβληθουν ωστε να μπορουν ταυτοχρονα να παιρνουν δοσεις επιβεβαιωσης δεξια και αριστερα.
Καπως ετσι ισχυει και για τους αντρες βεβαια.
Οποτε βγαλετε ακρη πειτε το μου κι εμενα.
Οι ψυχολογοι λενε οτι η γυναικα μπορει να συγχωρεσει την απιστια για ενα πηδημα, αλλα οχι αν ερωτευτει ο αλλος. Οι αντρες το αντιθετο.
Μεγαλο μπέρδεμα το οποιο απλοποιειται αρκετά μονο οταν και οι δυο διακατεχονται απο καποια ηθικη - πίστη , παραδοσιακη, θρησκευτικη, οικογενειακη, πολιτισμικη η οτι αλλο. Ενα καλουπι ας πουμε.
Οταν δεν υπαρχει αυτη απλα επιδιωκουμε το ακατορθωτο.

----------


## DL010117a

> Πολλες εχουν χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση - αυτοπεποίθηση, ψαχνουν παντου για επιβεβαιωση και ξερουν οτι αυτο το μαρτυριο θα τις ακολουθαει για παντα. Οποτε στην ουσια επειδη κανενας αντρας και καλα κανει, δεν εχει τη διαθεση να την επιβεβαιωνει 24 ωρες το 24ωρο, ψαχνουν για συντροφο καποιον ισχυρο που θα τον θελουν πολλες γυναικες ωστε να νοιωθουν μια διαρκη επιβαιβεωση και ηδονη οτι διαλεξε αυτην, ειτε καποιον ανίσχυρο που θα του επιβληθουν ωστε να μπορουν ταυτοχρονα να παιρνουν δοσεις επιβεβαιωσης δεξια και αριστερα.
> Καπως ετσι ισχυει και για τους αντρες βεβαια.
> Οποτε βγαλετε ακρη πειτε το μου κι εμενα.
> Οι ψυχολογοι λενε οτι η γυναικα μπορει να συγχωρεσει την απιστια για ενα πηδημα, αλλα οχι αν ερωτευτει ο αλλος. Οι αντρες το αντιθετο.
> Μεγαλο μπέρδεμα το οποιο απλοποιειται αρκετά μονο οταν και οι δυο διακατεχονται απο καποια ηθικη - πίστη , παραδοσιακη, θρησκευτικη, οικογενειακη, πολιτισμικη η οτι αλλο. Ενα καλουπι ας πουμε.
> Οταν δεν υπαρχει αυτη απλα επιδιωκουμε το ακατορθωτο.


Σωστά πάνω κάτω, είχα διαβάσει κάπου, γιατί οι γυναίκες προτιμούν τα λεγόμενα "κακά παιδιά" και η απάντηση της ψυχολογίας είναι, ότι στις γυναίκες απέναντι στα "λάθος" άτομα, τους βγαίνει ασυναίσθητα το μητρικό φίλτρο, έτσι κάνουν σχέσεις με αυτού του είδους ανθρώπων, για τους "διορθώσουν". Σαφώς άλλη μια οπτική του νομίσματος είναι αυτή που αναφέρεις. Αν διαβάσεις τα σχόλια, οι περισσότερες βρίζουν τους άντρες, επειδή θα έμπλεξαν με λάθος άτομα. Τα λάθος άτομα, όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι δεν διορθώνονται και έτσι λοιπόν κατέληξαν οι κοπέλες, ότι "όλοι οι άντρες είναι μαλάκες" και το καλό το παιδί προφανώς και το βαριούνται, γι'αυτό και το απέρριψαν. Δεν θα το παραδεχτεί ποτέ καμία κοπέλα αυτό, αλλά έτσι είναι...

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Σωστά πάνω κάτω, είχα διαβάσει κάπου, γιατί οι γυναίκες προτιμούν τα λεγόμενα "κακά παιδιά" και η απάντηση της ψυχολογίας είναι, ότι στις γυναίκες απέναντι στα "λάθος" άτομα, τους βγαίνει ασυναίσθητα το μητρικό φίλτρο, έτσι κάνουν σχέσεις με αυτού του είδους ανθρώπων, για τους "διορθώσουν". Σαφώς άλλη μια οπτική του νομίσματος είναι αυτή που αναφέρεις. Αν διαβάσεις τα σχόλια, οι περισσότερες βρίζουν τους άντρες, επειδή θα έμπλεξαν με λάθος άτομα. Τα λάθος άτομα, όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι δεν διορθώνονται και έτσι λοιπόν κατέληξαν οι κοπέλες, ότι "όλοι οι άντρες είναι μαλάκες" και το καλό το παιδί προφανώς και το βαριούνται, γι'αυτό και το απέρριψαν. Δεν θα το παραδεχτεί ποτέ καμία κοπέλα αυτό, αλλά έτσι είναι...


Εδω εν οιδα οτι ουδεν οιδα φιλε μου κανεις λαθος...το "καλο παιδι", ειδικα αυτος που πιστευει και προβαλλει αυτον τον τιτλο για τον εαυτο του ειναι το χειροτερο απο ολα, απο "καλο παιδι" την επαθα εγω, ουδεποτε ειχα κολημμα με κακα παιδια...και στο λεω με 100% σιγουρια και ισχυει, τα σιγανα ποταμακια και τα καλα παιδια να φοβασαι, πιο κοκκινο καμπανακι απο την "καλοπαιδιλα" για μενα πεθαινεις, δεν υπαρχει. Γιατι αυτος που θα του μπει η ταμπελα "κακο παιδι" φαινεται τι ειναι, για αυτο την εχει αλλωστε, μπαμ κανει. Ενω το αλλο...το αλλο κερδιζει την εμπιστοσυνη σου με το ποσο καλο παιδι ειναι και μετα τα γ**ει ολα και κυριολεκτικα και μεταφορικα. 
Μεταααα καταλαβα οτι εμενα ηταν "καλο παιδι" καθαρα απο ανασφαλεια και οχι απο επιλογη. Το "ειμαι καλο παιδι για αυτο δε με θελουν οι ανοητες οι γυναικες που θελουν τα κακα παιδια" ειναι η εκλογικευση που κανει ενας αντρας ο οποιος δεν το'χει με τις γυναικες, ειτε γενικα ειτε ακομη...αλλα αμα παρει τα πανω του και δει οτι μπορει; Αντε γεια. 
Δεν προκειται για τιποτα παραπανω απο εναν πολυ ανασφαλη απειρο η συνεσταλμενο αντρα που δεν ξερει τι αλλο να προσφερει σε μια γυναικα περα απο το "να μην ειναι κακος"...και θεωρει πως η οποια αγαπη μπορει να λαβει θα ειναι σε ανταλλαγμα του οτι δεν ειναι κακος, οχι επειδη οντως μπορει ξερει και θελει να νοιαστει για μια γυναικα, μια συγκεκριμενη γυναικα με την οποια ταιριαζουν και που τον θελει για αυτο τον λογο... Του κανει και οποιαδηποτε για αυτο τον σκοπο. Ποσο καλο ειναι οντως τελικα ενα τετοιο παιδι; 

Ουτε τα κακα παιδια μου αρεζαν ποτε...κατι απλα σε "παιδια" εχει; Λολ...
Θεωρω πως το καλυτερο ειναι απλα καποιος που "ειναι", τελος...ουτε καλο ουτε κακο ουτε καμια τετοια σαχλαμαρα...καποιος με τα θελω του και τα μπορω του σε αρμονια, καποιος που δεν εχει αναγκη μια σχεση αλλα ταυτοχρονα ειναι διατεθειμενος να δουλεψει για να χτισει και να διατηρησει κατι που θεωρει οτι αξιζει. 
Καταλαβες γιατι απορριπτουν οι γυναικες το "καλο παιδι;" 
Οχι επειδη βαριουνται...αλλα επειδη ειναι κουφιο αυτο το ρολακι...
Καμια γυναικα στα συγκαλα της δεν θα απερριπτε εναν πραγματικα καλο ανθρωπο.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εδω εν οιδα οτι ουδεν οιδα φιλε μου κανεις λαθος...το "καλο παιδι", ειδικα αυτος που πιστευει και προβαλλει αυτον τον τιτλο για τον εαυτο του ειναι το χειροτερο απο ολα, απο "καλο παιδι" την επαθα εγω, ουδεποτε ειχα κολημμα με κακα παιδια...και στο λεω με 100% σιγουρια και ισχυει, τα σιγανα ποταμακια και τα καλα παιδια να φοβασαι, πιο κοκκινο καμπανακι απο την "καλοπαιδιλα" για μενα πεθαινεις, δεν υπαρχει. Γιατι αυτος που θα του μπει η ταμπελα "κακο παιδι" φαινεται τι ειναι, για αυτο την εχει αλλωστε, μπαμ κανει. Ενω το αλλο...το αλλο κερδιζει την εμπιστοσυνη σου με το ποσο καλο παιδι ειναι και μετα τα γ**ει ολα και κυριολεκτικα και μεταφορικα. 
> Μεταααα καταλαβα οτι εμενα ηταν "καλο παιδι" καθαρα απο ανασφαλεια και οχι απο επιλογη. Το "ειμαι καλο παιδι για αυτο δε με θελουν οι ανοητες οι γυναικες που θελουν τα κακα παιδια" ειναι η εκλογικευση που κανει ενας αντρας ο οποιος δεν το'χει με τις γυναικες, ειτε γενικα ειτε ακομη...αλλα αμα παρει τα πανω του και δει οτι μπορει; Αντε γεια. 
> Δεν προκειται για τιποτα παραπανω απο εναν πολυ ανασφαλη απειρο η συνεσταλμενο αντρα που δεν ξερει τι αλλο να προσφερει σε μια γυναικα περα απο το "να μην ειναι κακος"...και θεωρει πως η οποια αγαπη μπορει να λαβει θα ειναι σε ανταλλαγμα του οτι δεν ειναι κακος, οχι επειδη οντως μπορει ξερει και θελει να νοιαστει για μια γυναικα, μια συγκεκριμενη γυναικα με την οποια ταιριαζουν και που τον θελει για αυτο τον λογο... Του κανει και οποιαδηποτε για αυτο τον σκοπο. Ποσο καλο ειναι οντως τελικα ενα τετοιο παιδι; 
> 
> Ουτε τα κακα παιδια μου αρεζαν ποτε...κατι απλα σε "παιδια" εχει; Λολ...
> Θεωρω πως το καλυτερο ειναι απλα καποιος που "ειναι", τελος...ουτε καλο ουτε κακο ουτε καμια τετοια σαχλαμαρα...καποιος με τα θελω του και τα μπορω του σε αρμονια, καποιος που δεν εχει αναγκη μια σχεση αλλα ταυτοχρονα ειναι διατεθειμενος να δουλεψει για να χτισει και να διατηρησει κατι που θεωρει οτι αξιζει. 
> Καταλαβες γιατι απορριπτουν οι γυναικες το "καλο παιδι;" 
> Οχι επειδη βαριουνται...αλλα επειδη ειναι κουφιο αυτο το ρολακι...
> Καμια γυναικα στα συγκαλα της δεν θα απερριπτε εναν πραγματικα καλο ανθρωπο.


Ναταλία,πως ορίζεις τα καλά και πως τα κακά παιδιά?

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Ναταλία,πως ορίζεις τα καλά και πως τα κακά παιδιά?


Αν ειχες καταλαβει τι εγραψα θα ειχες καταλαβει πως και οι μεν και οι δεν ειναι σκατα για μενα. 
Ειμαι παρα πολυ επιφυλακτικη με οποιονδηποτε ταυτιζεται με τη ταμπελα "καλο παιδι" και με οποιονδηποτε βλεπω πως του ταιριαζει η ταμπελα "κακο παιδι". 

Παρενθεση, καμια φορα αμα ειναι απροκαλυπτα πουτανιαρης παιζει και να ειναι καλυτερο απο το λεγομενο "καλο παιδι" επειδη δεν παρουσιαζει κατι που δεν ειναι...υπαρχουν αντρες δηλαδη που συνειδητα δεν πλησιαζουν καν γυναικες που δειχνουν να ειναι σε αναζητηση κατι πιο σταθερου και υγιους...ενω το "καλο παιδι" κραταει καβατζα μεχρι να δει τι και πως, ειτε ξεγελαει τον εαυτο του και ξοδευει αδικα το χρονο και τον δικο του και της κοπελας...

Γενικα για τον π*** ειναι και οι δυο "τυποι" για μενα λολ...δε λειτουργω με κανεναν.

----------


## elis

Ναταλάκι έλα στον παππού σε αυτόν που τα έχει όλα κ μην κοιτάς αλλού

----------


## elis

Ναταλάκι πενηντάρη θέλεις κ δεν το ξέρεις 
https://youtu.be/roPONac4fXg

----------


## DL010117a

> Εδω εν οιδα οτι ουδεν οιδα φιλε μου κανεις λαθος...το "καλο παιδι", ειδικα αυτος που πιστευει και προβαλλει αυτον τον τιτλο για τον εαυτο του ειναι το χειροτερο απο ολα, απο "καλο παιδι" την επαθα εγω, ουδεποτε ειχα κολημμα με κακα παιδια...και στο λεω με 100% σιγουρια και ισχυει, τα σιγανα ποταμακια και τα καλα παιδια να φοβασαι, πιο κοκκινο καμπανακι απο την "καλοπαιδιλα" για μενα πεθαινεις, δεν υπαρχει. Γιατι αυτος που θα του μπει η ταμπελα "κακο παιδι" φαινεται τι ειναι, για αυτο την εχει αλλωστε, μπαμ κανει. Ενω το αλλο...το αλλο κερδιζει την εμπιστοσυνη σου με το ποσο καλο παιδι ειναι και μετα τα γ**ει ολα και κυριολεκτικα και μεταφορικα. 
> Μεταααα καταλαβα οτι εμενα ηταν "καλο παιδι" καθαρα απο ανασφαλεια και οχι απο επιλογη. Το "ειμαι καλο παιδι για αυτο δε με θελουν οι ανοητες οι γυναικες που θελουν τα κακα παιδια" ειναι η εκλογικευση που κανει ενας αντρας ο οποιος δεν το'χει με τις γυναικες, ειτε γενικα ειτε ακομη...αλλα αμα παρει τα πανω του και δει οτι μπορει; Αντε γεια. 
> Δεν προκειται για τιποτα παραπανω απο εναν πολυ ανασφαλη απειρο η συνεσταλμενο αντρα που δεν ξερει τι αλλο να προσφερει σε μια γυναικα περα απο το "να μην ειναι κακος"...και θεωρει πως η οποια αγαπη μπορει να λαβει θα ειναι σε ανταλλαγμα του οτι δεν ειναι κακος, οχι επειδη οντως μπορει ξερει και θελει να νοιαστει για μια γυναικα, μια συγκεκριμενη γυναικα με την οποια ταιριαζουν και που τον θελει για αυτο τον λογο... Του κανει και οποιαδηποτε για αυτο τον σκοπο. Ποσο καλο ειναι οντως τελικα ενα τετοιο παιδι; 
> 
> Ουτε τα κακα παιδια μου αρεζαν ποτε...κατι απλα σε "παιδια" εχει; Λολ...
> Θεωρω πως το καλυτερο ειναι απλα καποιος που "ειναι", τελος...ουτε καλο ουτε κακο ουτε καμια τετοια σαχλαμαρα...καποιος με τα θελω του και τα μπορω του σε αρμονια, καποιος που δεν εχει αναγκη μια σχεση αλλα ταυτοχρονα ειναι διατεθειμενος να δουλεψει για να χτισει και να διατηρησει κατι που θεωρει οτι αξιζει. 
> Καταλαβες γιατι απορριπτουν οι γυναικες το "καλο παιδι;" 
> Οχι επειδη βαριουνται...αλλα επειδη ειναι κουφιο αυτο το ρολακι...
> Καμια γυναικα στα συγκαλα της δεν θα απερριπτε εναν πραγματικα καλο ανθρωπο.


Μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρη, ότι δεν θα το απέρριπταν. Αυτό που αναφέρεις μπορεί να είναι άλλη μια εκλογήκευση γιατί προτιμάτε τα "κακά" παιδιά. Ούτε για εμένα δεν υπάρχει απόλυτα αυτός ο ορισμός, αφού είναι σχετικό το καλό παιδί και το κακό. Όμως πως προτιμάει μια κοπέλα, έναν άνθρωπο είτε καλό, είτε κακό, ανάλογα με τις πράξεις πάει αυτό, που πηγαίνει με την μία και με την άλλη και ενώ ξέρουν οι κοπέλες ότι δεν κάνει αυτός ο άνθρωπος για μόνιμη σχέση, οι κοπέλες προτιμούν αυτόν για σχέση και σε αυτό έχει απαντήσει η ψυχολογία γιατί γίνεται. Γιατί πιστεύουν, ότι θα τον "διορθώσουν" έτσι. Να σου πω και το άλλο, ήξερα ένα παιδί, που ήταν αρκετά καλό παιδί, αλλά ήταν κάπως ομοφυλόφιλος, αλλά δεν είχε ακριβή τάση να θέλει άντρες, απλά δεν του άρεσαν οι γυναίκες και οι κινήσεις του ήταν κάπως θυλυπρεπείς. Ε, αυτός ο άνθρωπος είχε πολλές σχέσεις με κοπέλες. Ούτε εκείνος γνώριζε γιατί τον ήθελαν όλες για σχέση. Τελικά βρέθηκε μια, να του πει ευθέως, αυτό που αναφέρει η ψυχολογία παραπάνω, για να τον "διορθώσουν". Έτσι γίνεται και με τα άτομα που δεν αφήνουν κοπέλα για κοπέλα. Σας βγαίνει ένα μητρικό ένστικτο, εκείνη την ώρα. Το αν ο καλός είναι πράγματι καλός και ο κακός είναι πράγματι κακός, αυτό θα το δείξουν οι πράξεις του. Δεν αποτελεί δικαιολογία, το ότι ο κακός είναι αληθινός και ο καλός ψεύτικος, αυτό είναι μια εκλογίκευση, για κάποιες που κάνουν σχέσεις με τα λεγόμενα "κακά" παιδιά. Το ιδανικό να είναι κάποιος στην μέση, γιατί και εδώ είσαι λανθασμένα απόλυτη, το ότι ο καλός είναι ανασφαλής και ο κακός είναι αληθινός. Αυτό θεωρώ πως είναι ένα κακό στερεότυπο, και ένας καλός μπορεί να είναι αληθινός και ένας κακός να είναι ψεύτικος ή να σου κάνει τον καλό ενώ στην πραγματικότητα να δείξει πιο μετά τον αληθινό του εαυτό. Όμως μην γενικεύουμε, να μιλήσουμε με την πραγματικότητα πλάι μας, οι κοπέλες δεν θέλουν μέσες καταστάσεις, θέλουν να τους αλλάζουν όλο τους το είναι, να κάνουν διαφορετικά πράγματα από τι κάνουν εκείνες κάθε μέρα, να ξεφύγουν από τα συνηθισμένα και τι καλύτερο να στο προσφέρει αυτό, ένα παιδί είτε καλό είτε κακό, που να έχει μεγάλη εμπειρία σε γυναίκες, να ξέρει τι θέλουν και πως να τις ευχαριστήσουν, να ξέρουν να κάνουν καλό σεξ και να είναι γενικότερα σε μία διαρκή δράση. Την τελευταία πρόταση, μου την είχε αναφέρει μια κοπέλα, με μια δική μου ερώτηση, τι ψάχνεις σε έναν άντρα. Άρα κατάλαβες ότι ραμάντζο, φλέρτ και μυστήριο, πάνε περίπατο. Σημασία έχει η εμπειρία στον άντρα, σύμφωνα με δύο διαφορετικές κοπέλες που ρώτησα. Επίσης τις ρώτησα και πως ερωτεύονται έναν άντρα, δηλαδή τι τις ελκύουν πάνω σε αυτόν, και μου απαντήσαν κάπως μυστηριώδη με την έννοια ότι ούτε εκείνες ήξεραν ακριβώς την απάντηση και μου ανέφεραν ότι πρέπει ο άντρας να της κάνει το "κλίκ" και είπα πως ορίζεις αυτό το "κλίκ", δεν γνώριζαν πως να το ορίσουν, αλλά μου είπαν ότι πηγάζει από τα μάτια του άντρα αυτό το "κλίκ". Επειδή μου έμμεινε απορία μήπως θα μπορούσες να μου πεις τι είναι αυτό το "κλίκ"; Πως φαίνεται ένας άσχετος ε;

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Ναταλάκι πενηντάρη θέλεις κ δεν το ξέρεις 
> https://youtu.be/roPONac4fXg


Δεν θελω και το ξερω πιστεψε με :)

----------


## giorgos35

> *Αν ειχες καταλαβει τι εγραψα θα ειχες καταλαβει πως και οι μεν και οι δεν ειναι σκατα για μενα. 
> Ειμαι παρα πολυ επιφυλακτικη με οποιονδηποτε ταυτιζεται με τη ταμπελα "καλο παιδι" και με οποιονδηποτε βλεπω πως του ταιριαζει η ταμπελα "κακο παιδι"*. 
> 
> Παρενθεση, καμια φορα αμα ειναι απροκαλυπτα πουτανιαρης παιζει και να ειναι καλυτερο απο το λεγομενο "καλο παιδι" επειδη δεν παρουσιαζει κατι που δεν ειναι...υπαρχουν αντρες δηλαδη που συνειδητα δεν πλησιαζουν καν γυναικες που δειχνουν να ειναι σε αναζητηση κατι πιο σταθερου και υγιους...ενω το "καλο παιδι" κραταει καβατζα μεχρι να δει τι και πως, ειτε ξεγελαει τον εαυτο του και ξοδευει αδικα το χρονο και τον δικο του και της κοπελας...
> 
> Γενικα για τον π*** ειναι και οι δυο "τυποι" για μενα λολ...δε λειτουργω με κανεναν.


ναταλια κανε μου μια χαρη εαν θελεις φυσικα απαντας.αλλα το εχω τοσες μερες απορια.πως θα ηθελες να ηταν ο συντροφος σου η το αγορι σου??? πες το οπως θελεις
πως πρεπει να ειναι ενας ανδρας για να εισαι μαζη του???

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρη, ότι δεν θα το απέρριπταν. Αυτό που αναφέρεις μπορεί να είναι άλλη μια εκλογήκευση γιατί προτιμάτε τα "κακά" παιδιά. Ούτε για εμένα δεν υπάρχει απόλυτα αυτός ο ορισμός, αφού είναι σχετικό το καλό παιδί και το κακό. Όμως πως προτιμάει μια κοπέλα, έναν άνθρωπο είτε καλό, είτε κακό, ανάλογα με τις πράξεις πάει αυτό, που πηγαίνει με την μία και με την άλλη και ενώ ξέρουν οι κοπέλες ότι δεν κάνει αυτός ο άνθρωπος για μόνιμη σχέση, οι κοπέλες προτιμούν αυτόν για σχέση και σε αυτό έχει απαντήσει η ψυχολογία γιατί γίνεται. Γιατί πιστεύουν, ότι θα τον "διορθώσουν" έτσι. Να σου πω και το άλλο, ήξερα ένα παιδί, που ήταν αρκετά καλό παιδί, αλλά ήταν κάπως ομοφυλόφιλος, αλλά δεν είχε ακριβή τάση να θέλει άντρες, απλά δεν του άρεσαν οι γυναίκες και οι κινήσεις του ήταν κάπως θυλυπρεπείς. Ε, αυτός ο άνθρωπος είχε πολλές σχέσεις με κοπέλες. Ούτε εκείνος γνώριζε γιατί τον ήθελαν όλες για σχέση. Τελικά βρέθηκε μια, να του πει ευθέως, αυτό που αναφέρει η ψυχολογία παραπάνω, για να τον "διορθώσουν". Έτσι γίνεται και με τα άτομα που δεν αφήνουν κοπέλα για κοπέλα. Σας βγαίνει ένα μητρικό ένστικτο, εκείνη την ώρα. Το αν ο καλός είναι πράγματι καλός και ο κακός είναι πράγματι κακός, αυτό θα το δείξουν οι πράξεις του. Δεν αποτελεί δικαιολογία, το ότι ο κακός είναι αληθινός και ο καλός ψεύτικος, αυτό είναι μια εκλογίκευση, για κάποιες που κάνουν σχέσεις με τα λεγόμενα "κακά" παιδιά. Το ιδανικό να είναι κάποιος στην μέση, γιατί και εδώ είσαι λανθασμένα απόλυτη, το ότι ο καλός είναι ανασφαλής και ο κακός είναι αληθινός. Αυτό θεωρώ πως είναι ένα κακό στερεότυπο, και ένας καλός μπορεί να είναι αληθινός και ένας κακός να είναι ψεύτικος ή να σου κάνει τον καλό ενώ στην πραγματικότητα να δείξει πιο μετά τον αληθινό του εαυτό. Όμως μην γενικεύουμε, να μιλήσουμε με την πραγματικότητα πλάι μας, οι κοπέλες δεν θέλουν μέσες καταστάσεις, θέλουν να τους αλλάζουν όλο τους το είναι, να κάνουν διαφορετικά πράγματα από τι κάνουν εκείνες κάθε μέρα, να ξεφύγουν από τα συνηθισμένα και τι καλύτερο να στο προσφέρει αυτό, ένα παιδί είτε καλό είτε κακό, που να έχει μεγάλη εμπειρία σε γυναίκες, να ξέρει τι θέλουν και πως να τις ευχαριστήσουν, να ξέρουν να κάνουν καλό σεξ και να είναι γενικότερα σε μία διαρκή δράση. Την τελευταία πρόταση, μου την είχε αναφέρει μια κοπέλα, με μια δική μου ερώτηση, τι ψάχνεις σε έναν άντρα. Άρα κατάλαβες ότι ραμάντζο, φλέρτ και μυστήριο, πάνε περίπατο. Σημασία έχει η εμπειρία στον άντρα, σύμφωνα με δύο διαφορετικές κοπέλες που ρώτησα. Επίσης τις ρώτησα και πως ερωτεύονται έναν άντρα, δηλαδή τι τις ελκύουν πάνω σε αυτόν, και μου απαντήσαν κάπως μυστηριώδη με την έννοια ότι ούτε εκείνες ήξεραν ακριβώς την απάντηση και μου ανέφεραν ότι πρέπει ο άντρας να της κάνει το "κλίκ" και είπα πως ορίζεις αυτό το "κλίκ", δεν γνώριζαν πως να το ορίσουν, αλλά μου είπαν ότι πηγάζει από τα μάτια του άντρα αυτό το "κλίκ". Επειδή μου έμμεινε απορία μήπως θα μπορούσες να μου πεις τι είναι αυτό το "κλίκ"; Πως φαίνεται ένας άσχετος ε;


Καταρχην με εχεις παρεξηγησει τελειως, σαν να μην εδωσες καμια σημασια σε οτι ειπα...ουδεποτε ειπα οτι προτιμω τα κακα παιδια, και ουδεποτε μου εκανε κλικ κακο παιδι...επισης ποτε δεν θελησα να διορθωσω/σωσω κανεναν...αρα δεν μπορεις να πεις οτι αυτο που ειπα για τα "καλα" παιδια το χρησιμοποιω ως εκλογικευση επειδη προτιμω τα κακα. Τα τρια κακα της μοιρας τους εχουν και δεν με αφορουν ουτε οι μεν ουτε η δε...προσεξε ξανα τι εγραψα πιο προσεκτικα...
Ξερω πολυ καλα πως ισχυει αυτο που λεω...
Οποιος δηλωνει "καλο παιδι" μπορει να ειναι, μπορει και να μην ειναι και να μην το ξερει. Η αληθεια λαμπει μονο οταν παρει τα πανω του. Ξερω ομως πως ενα "καλο παιδι" που τελικα απλα ειχε κομπλεξ μπορει να πληγωσει πολυ πιο ασχημα μια γυναικα παρα το ξεκαθαρα "κακο"...στο ξεκαθαρα κακο σου λεει "κακο του κεφαλιου μου που πηγα και εμπλεξα" στο υποτιθεται καλο ομως αντε βρες ακρη...καταρρεει καθε κριτηριο που ειχες, καθε εμπιστοσυνη στην ιδια σου την κριση. Φαντασου ξαφνικα να μαθαινεις πως κατι που για καιρο νομιζες οτι ειναι ασπρο τελικα ειναι μαυρο; Τρελλαθηκα θα πεις...για αυτο το "καλο παιδι" ειναι το πιο υπουλο.
Το αληθινα καλο παιδι δεν απαιτει να τον θελουν οι γυναικες επειδη φανταζεται πως ειναι πιστος επειδη δεν εχει καν επιλογη στην ουσια...λολ. Εχει την αυτογνωσια να πει πως ρε φιλε βλεποντας και κανοντας και προσπαθει να ειναι πιστοσαστον εαυτο του και οχι στο "τι θελουν οι γυναικες"... Αυτα τα ερωτηματα και τα σχεδια και τα πλανα και τα μοτιβα σκεψης ειναι προσβλητικα για οποια γυναικα του κατσει τελικα.

Οσο για το κλικ...ουτε εγω μπορω να στο ορισω, ειναι κατι που το νιωθεις, αν δεν το εχεις νιωσει ηδη που θα παει, θα το νιωσεις. Ας ελπισουμε να ειναι πριν τα φτιαξεις με την πρωτη κοπελα που "σου κανει" και την εντυπωσιασεις με το ποσο καλο παιδι εισαι :P 
Λολ
Οτι και να σου εξηγω δεν θα καταλαβεις, θα καταλαβεις ισως αμα θυμηθεις τα λογια μου οταν και αν το βιωσεις.

----------


## elis

Ναταλάκι όπως βλέπεις η αξία σου φαίνεται οπότε κανόνισε την πορεία σου να κανεισ καλές επιλογές

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/cXGG3Iis8_k

----------


## Natalia_sups

> ναταλια κανε μου μια χαρη εαν θελεις φυσικα απαντας.αλλα το εχω τοσες μερες απορια.πως θα ηθελες να ηταν ο συντροφος σου η το αγορι σου??? πες το οπως θελεις
> πως πρεπει να ειναι ενας ανδρας για να εισαι μαζη του???


Θα μπορουσα να στο αναλυσω αλλα δεν θελω. Θα σου πω μονο πως πιστευω πως ελκυουμε κοντα μας τον ανθρωπο που χρειαζομαστε στην εκαστοτε φαση στη ζωη μας. Για να διαχειριστουμε κατι που γινεται σε εκεινη τα φαση στη ζωη μας η για να το βιωσουμε μαζι του για καποιο λογο, για να του δωσουμε εκεινου κατι, για να μαθουμε κατι. Τα ψυχολογικα του καθενα κατι προσφερουν στον αλλον. Λολ. Καποιο μαθημα. 
Το θεμα ειναι να μην κανεις το ιδιο λαθος δυο φορες αλλα να κανεις καινουρια λαθη, διαφορετικα. Μεχρι να βρεις το σωστο. Η ακομα καλυτερα τον εαυτο σου. 

Δεν απαντησα ακριβως στο ερωτημα σου αλλα νομιζω ειναι προφανες πως ενδιαφερομαι για χαρακτηρα και για την αλληλεπιδραση με τον αλλον...

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/V3x0JeRismM 
Αμερικανακι αυτός

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Θα μπορουσα να στο αναλυσω αλλα δεν θελω. Θα σου πω μονο πως πιστευω πως ελκυουμε κοντα μας τον ανθρωπο που χρειαζομαστε στην εκαστοτε φαση στη ζωη μας. Για να διαχειριστουμε κατι που γινεται σε εκεινη τα φαση στη ζωη μας η για να το βιωσουμε μαζι του για καποιο λογο, για να του δωσουμε εκεινου κατι, για να μαθουμε κατι. Τα ψυχολογικα του καθενα κατι προσφερουν στον αλλον. Λολ. Καποιο μαθημα. 
> Το θεμα ειναι να μην κανεις το ιδιο λαθος δυο φορες αλλα να κανεις καινουρια λαθη, διαφορετικα. Μεχρι να βρεις το σωστο. Η ακομα καλυτερα τον εαυτο σου. 
> 
> Δεν απαντησα ακριβως στο ερωτημα σου αλλα νομιζω ειναι προφανες πως ενδιαφερομαι για χαρακτηρα και για την αλληλεπιδραση με τον αλλον...


Μεχρι να φτασεις στο σημειο να διαλεξεις καποιον χωρις να περιμενεις αυτο το "τρελο" κλικ. Να μην το εχεις αναγκη στην ουσια, επειδη τα χαστουκια των προηγουμενων κλικ τα χρησιμοποιησες για να ολοκληρωθεις σαν ανθρωπος, να μαθεις ποιος εισαι. Μην κρατας κακια στο "καλο" παιδι, δε νομιζω να θες να γυρισεις στη κατασταση σου πριν απο αυτον.

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Εδω εν οιδα οτι ουδεν οιδα φιλε μου κανεις λαθος...το "καλο παιδι", ειδικα αυτος που πιστευει και προβαλλει αυτον τον τιτλο για τον εαυτο του ειναι το χειροτερο απο ολα, απο "καλο παιδι" την επαθα εγω, ουδεποτε ειχα κολημμα με κακα παιδια...και στο λεω με 100% σιγουρια και ισχυει, τα σιγανα ποταμακια και τα καλα παιδια να φοβασαι, πιο κοκκινο καμπανακι απο την "καλοπαιδιλα" για μενα πεθαινεις, δεν υπαρχει. Γιατι αυτος που θα του μπει η ταμπελα "κακο παιδι" φαινεται τι ειναι, για αυτο την εχει αλλωστε, μπαμ κανει. Ενω το αλλο...το αλλο κερδιζει την εμπιστοσυνη σου με το ποσο καλο παιδι ειναι και μετα τα γ**ει ολα και κυριολεκτικα και μεταφορικα. 
> Μεταααα καταλαβα οτι εμενα ηταν "καλο παιδι" καθαρα απο ανασφαλεια και οχι απο επιλογη. Το "ειμαι καλο παιδι για αυτο δε με θελουν οι ανοητες οι γυναικες που θελουν τα κακα παιδια" ειναι η εκλογικευση που κανει ενας αντρας ο οποιος δεν το'χει με τις γυναικες, ειτε γενικα ειτε ακομη...αλλα αμα παρει τα πανω του και δει οτι μπορει; Αντε γεια. 
> Δεν προκειται για τιποτα παραπανω απο εναν πολυ ανασφαλη απειρο η συνεσταλμενο αντρα που δεν ξερει τι αλλο να προσφερει σε μια γυναικα περα απο το "να μην ειναι κακος"...και θεωρει πως η οποια αγαπη μπορει να λαβει θα ειναι σε ανταλλαγμα του οτι δεν ειναι κακος, οχι επειδη οντως μπορει ξερει και θελει να νοιαστει για μια γυναικα, μια συγκεκριμενη γυναικα με την οποια ταιριαζουν και που τον θελει για αυτο τον λογο... Του κανει και οποιαδηποτε για αυτο τον σκοπο. Ποσο καλο ειναι οντως τελικα ενα τετοιο παιδι; 
> 
> Ουτε τα κακα παιδια μου αρεζαν ποτε...κατι απλα σε "παιδια" εχει; Λολ...
> Θεωρω πως το καλυτερο ειναι απλα καποιος που "ειναι", τελος...ουτε καλο ουτε κακο ουτε καμια τετοια σαχλαμαρα...καποιος με τα θελω του και τα μπορω του σε αρμονια, καποιος που δεν εχει αναγκη μια σχεση αλλα ταυτοχρονα ειναι διατεθειμενος να δουλεψει για να χτισει και να διατηρησει κατι που θεωρει οτι αξιζει. 
> Καταλαβες γιατι απορριπτουν οι γυναικες το "καλο παιδι;" 
> Οχι επειδη βαριουνται...αλλα επειδη ειναι κουφιο αυτο το ρολακι...
> Καμια γυναικα στα συγκαλα της δεν θα απερριπτε εναν πραγματικα καλο ανθρωπο.


Έχει δίκιο η Ναταλία για εκείνα που λέει για τα "καλά" παιδιά.
Περιγράφει γλαφυρά μια κατάσταση που υφίσταται.
Τη σύγχυση που έχουν οι περισσότεροι μεταξύ των εννοιών "καλός" και "άβουλος" την εντοπίζω στα σχολικά χρόνια.
Στο σχολείο δε μας μάθανε ότι το "καλό παιδί" είναι εκείνο με το χαμηλωμένο κεφάλι, το διαβαστερό, που κοιτάει τα μαθήματά του, δεν αντιμιλά στο δάσκαλο κι όλα τα σχετικά; Η πραγματικότητα βέβαια είναι τελείως διαφορετική! Ένας μεγάλος αριθμός αντρών, αλλά και γυναικών "καλών παιδιών" είναι έτσι από ανασφάλεια και μόνο! Αλλά αν το καλοδείς σε ανύποπτους χρόνους καταλαβαίνεις ότι το "καλό" παιδί δεν είναι και τόσο καλό, όσο πίστευες... Βλέπεις π.χ. κατακρίνει πολύ τους πάντες και τα πάντα, βγάζει κακία, μιζέρια... Το τελευταίο σε κάνει να καταλάβεις ότι δεν είναι ευχαριστημένο αυτό το άτομο με τον τρόπο ζωής του....... Στην τελική, ο χαρακτήρας του καθενός κρίνεται από τη στιγμή που του δοθεί η ευκαιρία να κάνει κάποια πράγματα που δε μπορούσε πριν να κάνει. Γι' αυτό αυτό που σιχαίνομαι περισσότερο είναι το να είσαι με κάποιον από συμβιβασμό...

----------


## elis

Ναταλάκι σε θέλω σαν τρελλός 
σαν μικρός Τιτανικός 
στο νησί σου ναυαγός 
μόνο μαζί σου κι όχι αλλιωσ 

Μα τι λέω ο τρελλός εσύ είσαι μια κυρία 
Κι εγώ ένας φτωχό παιδί από την πλατεία 
Θα ήθελα να σε γνώριζα κάτω από διαφορετικές συνθήκες 
Για να σου πάρω από την καρδιά όλες τις λυπεσ και να σου δώσω τις χαρές να με θυμάσαι πάντα 
Και τώρα γνωριστήκαμε και θέλω να σου πω κάτι 
Μόνο μικροσ φτωχός μπορεί να σε αγαπήσει 
Δικό μου έγινα ράπερ από τα πολλά που έχω ακούσει για την ακρίβεια έχω ακούσει όλη τη δυτική μουσική μέσες άκρες

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Μεχρι να φτασεις στο σημειο να διαλεξεις καποιον χωρις να περιμενεις αυτο το "τρελο" κλικ. Να μην το εχεις αναγκη στην ουσια, επειδη τα χαστουκια των προηγουμενων κλικ τα χρησιμοποιησες για να ολοκληρωθεις σαν ανθρωπος, να μαθεις ποιος εισαι. Μην κρατας κακια στο "καλο" παιδι, δε νομιζω να θες να γυρισεις στη κατασταση σου πριν απο αυτον.


Το εχω σκεφτει και εγω αυτο που λες αλλα δεν ξερω ακομα αν τελικα συμφωνω στο οτι το κλικ δεν ειναι απαραιτητο, δεν εχω καταληξει. Υπαρχει παντως η θεωρια οτι αυτο το κλικ ειναι επειδη το υποσυνειδητο μας αναγνωριζει πως αυτο το ατομο ειναι οτι ακριβως χρειαζομαστε για να επεξεργαστουμε/αντιμετωπισουμε καποιο θεμα μας. Στην αρχη μας τραβαει με εντονο θετικο τροπο και μετα μας δινει το φαρμακο που χρειαζομαστε. 
Αλλα δεν ξερω αν ισχυει 100% και αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να γινει κλικ χωρις να υποβοσκει τετοιο θεμα. Επισης δεν ξερω αν μπορει ποτε κανεις σε ολη τη ζωη του να πει "αυτο ηταν τα ελυσα ολα τα εμαθα ολα κατεληξα"...και αμα κανει κατι με ενα προσωπο κατασταλαγμενος πια οπως λες χωρις το κλικ και μετα του κανει αλλο ατομο κλικ ξαφνικα; Λολ...νομιζω αυτη ειναι η ιστορια του καθε 35ρη συν που "κατασταλαξε". 
Κατα μια εννοια παντα μαθαινουμε, παντα αλλαζουμε ανεπαισθητα, παντα προσαρμοζομαστε αναλογα τις εμπειριες...οποτε μηπως το κατασταλαγμα που λες ειναι συμβιβασμος; Η το εννοεις καπως αλλιως; Και εγω σιχαινομαι τον συμβιβασμο... Πως το εννοεις εσυ το να επιλεξεις χωρις κλικ αλλα να μην ειναι και συμβιβασμος... το εχω σκεφτει κι εγω οτι το "κλικ" ειναι υπερτιμημενο...αλλα τι θα το αντικαθιστουσε με υγιη τροπο; Μεγαλη κουβεντα ανοιξες, πολλα θα μπορουσαμε να πουμε αλλα τεσπα.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Οσο για το αν κραταω κακια στο "καλο παιδι" που λες...δεν κραταω κακια αλλα ουτε χαιρομαι αμα το θυμηθω λολ. Ειναι δυσκολο να παρει θεση μεσα σου καποιος που απο "τα παντα" εγινε "μηδεν"...σαν αγνωστος. Το θεμα ειναι οτι το μηδεν ενοχλει και αυτο, δεν ξερεις σε ποιο ραφακι να το βαλεις. Αλλα εχοντας την εμπειρια δεν μπορεις να το πεταξεις τελειως απο τη μνημη, απο την εμπειρια σου. Απλα γυροφερνει στα αζητητα μεσα σου αυτο το μηδεν...ουτε κρυο ουτε ζεστη. Σιγουρα κατι το αβολο και δυσαρεστο παντως, οχι απο κακια αλλα για τον λογο που εξηγησα.

Επισης μαζι με τα ασχημα κινδυνεψα/κινδυνευω να πεταξω και τα καλα απο το πως ημουν πριν τον γνωρισω...υπαρχουν και κομματια μου που αλλοιωθηκαν και που παλευω να υπαρασπιστω παλι...επισης ακομα ψαχνω ποια αξιζει να υπερασπιστω και ποια οχι, δεν ειναι ξεκαθαρα τα ορια.
Τεσπα πολυ επι προσωπικου γυρισε το θεμα, συγνωμη :)

----------


## DL010117a

> Καταρχην με εχεις παρεξηγησει τελειως, σαν να μην εδωσες καμια σημασια σε οτι ειπα...ουδεποτε ειπα οτι προτιμω τα κακα παιδια, και ουδεποτε μου εκανε κλικ κακο παιδι...επισης ποτε δεν θελησα να διορθωσω/σωσω κανεναν...αρα δεν μπορεις να πεις οτι αυτο που ειπα για τα "καλα" παιδια το χρησιμοποιω ως εκλογικευση επειδη προτιμω τα κακα. Τα τρια κακα της μοιρας τους εχουν και δεν με αφορουν ουτε οι μεν ουτε η δε...προσεξε ξανα τι εγραψα πιο προσεκτικα...
> Ξερω πολυ καλα πως ισχυει αυτο που λεω...
> Οποιος δηλωνει "καλο παιδι" μπορει να ειναι, μπορει και να μην ειναι και να μην το ξερει. Η αληθεια λαμπει μονο οταν παρει τα πανω του. Ξερω ομως πως ενα "καλο παιδι" που τελικα απλα ειχε κομπλεξ μπορει να πληγωσει πολυ πιο ασχημα μια γυναικα παρα το ξεκαθαρα "κακο"...στο ξεκαθαρα κακο σου λεει "κακο του κεφαλιου μου που πηγα και εμπλεξα" στο υποτιθεται καλο ομως αντε βρες ακρη...καταρρεει καθε κριτηριο που ειχες, καθε εμπιστοσυνη στην ιδια σου την κριση. Φαντασου ξαφνικα να μαθαινεις πως κατι που για καιρο νομιζες οτι ειναι ασπρο τελικα ειναι μαυρο; Τρελλαθηκα θα πεις...για αυτο το "καλο παιδι" ειναι το πιο υπουλο.
> Το αληθινα καλο παιδι δεν απαιτει να τον θελουν οι γυναικες επειδη φανταζεται πως ειναι πιστος επειδη δεν εχει καν επιλογη στην ουσια...λολ. Εχει την αυτογνωσια να πει πως ρε φιλε βλεποντας και κανοντας και προσπαθει να ειναι πιστοσαστον εαυτο του και οχι στο "τι θελουν οι γυναικες"... Αυτα τα ερωτηματα και τα σχεδια και τα πλανα και τα μοτιβα σκεψης ειναι προσβλητικα για οποια γυναικα του κατσει τελικα.
> 
> Οσο για το κλικ...ουτε εγω μπορω να στο ορισω, ειναι κατι που το νιωθεις, αν δεν το εχεις νιωσει ηδη που θα παει, θα το νιωσεις. Ας ελπισουμε να ειναι πριν τα φτιαξεις με την πρωτη κοπελα που "σου κανει" και την εντυπωσιασεις με το ποσο καλο παιδι εισαι :P 
> Λολ
> Οτι και να σου εξηγω δεν θα καταλαβεις, θα καταλαβεις ισως αμα θυμηθεις τα λογια μου οταν και αν το βιωσεις.


Γενικό ήταν το σχόλιό μου, δεν πήγαινε για εσένα ως πρόσωπο, απλά προσπαθώ να καταλάβω και μέσω της ψυχολογίας, γιατί οι άνθρωποι που δεν σέβονται τις γυναίκες, έχουν πέραση στις σχέσεις.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Γενικό ήταν το σχόλιό μου, δεν πήγαινε για εσένα ως πρόσωπο, απλά προσπαθώ να καταλάβω και μέσω της ψυχολογίας, γιατί οι άνθρωποι που δεν σέβονται τις γυναίκες, έχουν πέραση στις σχέσεις.


Δεν ειναι οτι αυτοι που δεν σεβονται τις γυναικες εχουν περαση στις σχεσεις (ουτε που οι μπιτς γυναικες που φτυνουν τους αντρες εχουν πιο πολυ περαση αντιστοιχα)...ειναι που οι ανθρωποι που εχουν πιο πολλη περαση και αρεσουν σε περισσοτερο κοσμο δεν μπορουν ευκολα να παρουν το μαθημα της αξιας του σεβασμου. Αμα φτυσουν καποιον περιμενουν στην ουρα αλλοι πεντε. Αρα τι θα τους ωθησει να μαθουν βιωματικα την αξια του σεβασμου; Τι θα τους ωθησει να σκεφτουν λιγο πιο αναλυτικα και υπευθυνα τις αποφασεις που παίρνουν στη προσωπικη τους ζωη; Τι θα τους ωθησει να δουν τον ανθρωπο και οχι "αλλον εναν γκομενο/αλλη μια γκομενα"; 
Τιποτα...τους ειναι πιο δυσκολο. Εχουν αυτη την αναισθητιλα λογω αγνοιας και αδυναμιας επειδη δε χρειαστηκε ποτε να ειναι δυνατοι, ευσυνειδητοι. 
Δεν ειναι κατι που θα ζηλευα εν ολιγοις οπως και να εχει.

----------


## DL010117a

> Δεν ειναι οτι αυτοι που δεν σεβονται τις γυναικες εχουν περαση στις σχεσεις (ουτε που οι μπιτς γυναικες που φτυνουν τους αντρες εχουν πιο πολυ περαση αντιστοιχα)...ειναι που οι ανθρωποι που εχουν πιο πολλη περαση και αρεσουν σε περισσοτερο κοσμο δεν μπορουν ευκολα να παρουν το μαθημα της αξιας του σεβασμου. Αμα φτυσουν καποιον περιμενουν στην ουρα αλλοι πεντε. Αρα τι θα τους ωθησει να μαθουν βιωματικα την αξια του σεβασμου; Τι θα τους ωθησει να σκεφτουν λιγο πιο αναλυτικα και υπευθυνα τις αποφασεις που παίρνουν στη προσωπικη τους ζωη; Τι θα τους ωθησει να δουν τον ανθρωπο και οχι "αλλον εναν γκομενο/αλλη μια γκομενα"; 
> Τιποτα...τους ειναι πιο δυσκολο. Εχουν αυτη την αναισθητιλα λογω αγνοιας και αδυναμιας επειδη δε χρειαστηκε ποτε να ειναι δυνατοι, ευσυνειδητοι. 
> Δεν ειναι κατι που θα ζηλευα εν ολιγοις οπως και να εχει.


Εγω συμφωνώ με αυτά που αναφέρεις, αλλά και πάλι δεν παύει να ισχύει αυτό. Όσο για τις "μπιτς" γυναίκες, σε πληροφορώ, ότι έχουν αρκετή πέραση, όσο μας φτύνουν, τόσο κολλάμε. Είναι από τις περιπτώσεις των γυναικών, που όλοι οι άντρες τις βρίζουμε και όλοι θα θέλαμε να έχουμε σχέση με εκείνες...

----------


## nikos2

> Γενικό ήταν το σχόλιό μου, δεν πήγαινε για εσένα ως πρόσωπο, απλά προσπαθώ να καταλάβω και μέσω της ψυχολογίας, γιατί οι άνθρωποι που δεν σέβονται τις γυναίκες, έχουν πέραση στις σχέσεις.


γιατι το φτυσιμο και η ασεβεια δηλωνουν εσωτερικη δυναμη και ανεξαρτησια και αυτο αρεσει στις γυναικες.
για αυτο μας γοητευουν οι γατες που μας εχουν μονο για λιγο φαγητο και ισως λιγο υπνο αλλα οχι τα πιστα σκυλακια που μας γλυφουν και μας κουνανε συνεχως την ουρα τους.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Εγω συμφωνώ με αυτά που αναφέρεις, αλλά και πάλι δεν παύει να ισχύει αυτό. Όσο για τις "μπιτς" γυναίκες, σε πληροφορώ, ότι έχουν αρκετή πέραση, όσο μας φτύνουν, τόσο κολλάμε. Είναι από τις περιπτώσεις των γυναικών, που όλοι οι άντρες τις βρίζουμε και όλοι θα θέλαμε να έχουμε σχέση με εκείνες...


Ε εκει κολλαει αυτο που εγραψα πιο πανω για το γιατι γινεται μαλλον το κλικ σε πολλες περιπτωσεις...κατι εχεις να μαθεις, με καποιο θεμα μεσα σας εχει να κανει αυτο. Και οχι δεν τις προτιμουν ολοι. 
Και ενα πραγματικα καλο παιδι δε βριζει καμια επειδη δε του καθεται λολ...ψαξ'τα λιγο, επεξεργασου τα αυτα που λεω, νιωσ' τα λιγο...

----------


## Natalia_sups

> γιατι το φτυσιμο και η ασεβεια δηλωνουν εσωτερικη δυναμη και ανεξαρτησια και αυτο αρεσει στις γυναικες.
> για αυτο μας γοητευουν οι γατες που μας εχουν μονο για λιγο φαγητο και ισως λιγο υπνο αλλα οχι τα πιστα σκυλακια που μας γλυφουν και μας κουνανε συνεχως την ουρα τους.


Εγω παντως προτιμω κατα πολυ τα σκυλια.
Αυτο το κομπλεξ που κολλατε με οποιον σας φτυνει ειναι επειδη δεν θεωρειτε οτι αξιζετε...αρα οποιος σας φτυνει αξιζει...αρα αν σας ηθελε θα σας προσεδιδε αξια και θα σας χαριζε την επιβεβαιωση που τοσο λαχταρατε να εχετε...ολοι οι ανθρωποι την λαχταρουν βασικα. Αλλα οσο λιγοτερο την εχεις αναγκη απο τριτους ειδικα απο αυτους που σε φτυνουν τοσο το καλυτερο. 
Καλο ειναι να προσπαθεις να αντλεις την αξια σου απο μεσα σου, να ξερεις ποιος εισαι.

----------


## f*Society

Αβυσσος οι ψυχες μας!

----------


## DL010117a

> Ε εκει κολλαει αυτο που εγραψα πιο πανω για το γιατι γινεται μαλλον το κλικ σε πολλες περιπτωσεις...κατι εχεις να μαθεις, με καποιο θεμα μεσα σας εχει να κανει αυτο. Και οχι δεν τις προτιμουν ολοι. 
> Και ενα πραγματικα καλο παιδι δε βριζει καμια επειδη δε του καθεται λολ...ψαξ'τα λιγο, επεξεργασου τα αυτα που λεω, νιωσ' τα λιγο...


Δεν έβρισα ποτέ καμία κοπέλα. Απλά προβληματίζομαι, όσον αφορά για το κλικ, είναι ένα αναπάντητο μυστήριο, που ούτε οι γυναίκες ξέρουν τι είναι. Το ποιός είναι πραγματικά καλός και ποιός όχι, το αποδεικνύουν οι πράξεις του και μόνο και τα λόγια του φυσικά...

----------


## Natalia_sups

> γιατι το φτυσιμο και η ασεβεια δηλωνουν εσωτερικη δυναμη και ανεξαρτησια και αυτο αρεσει στις γυναικες.
> για αυτο μας γοητευουν οι γατες που μας εχουν μονο για λιγο φαγητο και ισως λιγο υπνο αλλα οχι τα πιστα σκυλακια που μας γλυφουν και μας κουνανε συνεχως την ουρα τους.


Επισης το φτυσιμο και η ασεβεια δηλωνουν φτυσιμο και ασεβεια. 
Και μου εχει τυχει να γνωρισω ελαχιστοτατους ανθρωπους που βγαζουν πραγματικη εσωτερικη δυναμη και ανεξαρτησια, χωρις τζαμπα μαγκια κλανια κι εξατμιση. Οποιος οντως εχει εσωτερικη δυναμη δεν του κλονιζεται επειδη νοιαζεται, δινει σημασια στους γυρω του, φροντιζει, σεβεται. Ισα ισα το να μη μασαει κανεις να κανει πραγματα που τον καθιστουν φαινομενικα "τρωτο" και να μη του κοστιζει αυτο τιποτα ειναι η μεγαλυτερη εσωτερικη δυναμη πιστευω. 
Αμα νοιαζεσαι και αρεσεις ποσα περισσοτερα κιλα μαγκας εισαι; Ποσο πιο αυθεντικο ειναι; 
Εγω λεω πολυ. Αυτα που λες ειναι για ανασφαλεις ανωριμους ανθρωπους....και δεν ειναι κακο, ολοι εχουμε λιγοτερη η περιασοτερη ανασφαλεια και ολοι μαθαινουμε παντα στη πορεια. Αλλα ας μην εξιδανικευουμε αρρωστες καταστασεις.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Ναταλια οταν την παθαινεις τοσο χοντρα (παθων κι εγω απο γυναικα που ακουγα και εβλεπα, τι ψυχαρα που ειναι), εχω καταληξει οτι απο πισω τους κρυβεται καποια ψυχικη διαταραχη που ειναι αποτελεσμα μεγαλων φοβων απορριψης, ελλειψη ενσυναισθησης, αγαπης, αρνητικοτητας για τους ανθρωπους κτλ. Οποια και να ηταν στη θεση σου τα ιδια θα παθαινε. Ησουν χαμενη απο τα αποδυτηρια που λεμε. Ειναι μεγαλο πληγμα να δινεις απο τη ψυχη σου και να εισπρατεις οχι εστω ψιχουλα, αλλα ασεβεια και αχαριστια. Οχι απλα να μην δινουν αλλα να μην σεβονται και αυτο που δινεις.
Εμενα κατέρρευσε η κοσμοθεωρια μου οταν αντιληφθηκα οτι καποιοι ανθρωποι δεν ειναι κακοι, αλλα απλως δεν νοιωθουν, δεν εχουν αισθηματα, δεν εχουν την ικανοτητα να τα νοιωσουν, να τα αναγνωρισουν, να μην κατανοουν το αυτονοητο.
Δεν το καταλαβαινει καποιος αν δεν το ζησει, εγω δεν το λεω πουθενα γιατι με κοιταζουν σαν να το εχασα.

----------


## FaceOnlyaMotherCouldLove

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0m_GVG3Oxo


τι θελουν οι γυναικες

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Ναταλια οταν την παθαινεις τοσο χοντρα (παθων κι εγω απο γυναικα που ακουγα και εβλεπα, τι ψυχαρα που ειναι), εχω καταληξει οτι απο πισω τους κρυβεται καποια ψυχικη διαταραχη που ειναι αποτελεσμα μεγαλων φοβων απορριψης, ελλειψη ενσυναισθησης, αγαπης, αρνητικοτητας για τους ανθρωπους κτλ. Οποια και να ηταν στη θεση σου τα ιδια θα παθαινε. Ησουν χαμενη απο τα αποδυτηρια που λεμε. Ειναι μεγαλο πληγμα να δινεις απο τη ψυχη σου και να εισπρατεις οχι εστω ψιχουλα, αλλα ασεβεια και αχαριστια. Οχι απλα να μην δινουν αλλα να μην σεβονται και αυτο που δινεις.
> Εμενα κατέρρευσε η κοσμοθεωρια μου οταν αντιληφθηκα οτι καποιοι ανθρωποι δεν ειναι κακοι, αλλα απλως δεν νοιωθουν, δεν εχουν αισθηματα, δεν εχουν την ικανοτητα να τα νοιωσουν, να τα αναγνωρισουν, να μην κατανοουν το αυτονοητο.
> Δεν το καταλαβαινει καποιος αν δεν το ζησει, εγω δεν το λεω πουθενα γιατι με κοιταζουν σαν να το εχασα.


Πισω απο τετοιες καταστασεις σιγουρα κρυβονται οι ανασφαλειες, ο φοβος της απορριψης, η ελλειψη ενσυναισθησης, αποδοχης, αγαπης, η αρνητικοτητα που λες για τους ανθρωπους που προκαλει κυνισμο και εγωισμο στις στις συναναστροφες σου, φοβος πονος και κακο γενικα...τωρα το κατα ποσο αυτα είναι δειγμα ψυχικης διαταραχης η αν απλα ειναι αδυναμος ο ανθρωπος η δεν ετυχε να παρει τα μαθηματα που επρεπε να ειχε παρει ακομα νομιζω διαφερει απο ανθρωπο σε ανθρωπο και ειναι και θεμα βαθμου και χαρακτηρα...οτι ολοι εχουν εστω λιγακι καποιο απο τα παραπανω θεματα το εχουν, το πιστευω. Το θεμα ειναι να συντονιζεται καποια στιγμη ο ανθρωπος με τη φυση του και κατ'επεκταση με τους γυρω του καλυτερα...να καταννοει, να συμφιλιωνεται, να προσπαθει για το καλυτερο...και ροζ χνουδωτοι μονοκεροι πανω σε ουρανια τοξα κλπ κλπ :P

Ουτε εγω πιστευω στη κακια, στη βλακεια πιστευω. 
Αλλα αυτο δε σημαινει πως επειδη καταννοεις τον αλλον σαν ανθρωπο και τους λογους που κανει οτι κανει σου αξιζει να βγαζει πανω σου τα ψυχολογικα του...οπως εσυ προσπαθεις να τον καταλαβεις ετσι δεν πρεπει να προσπαθει κι εκεινος να μη τα βγαζει πανω σου; Θελει αυτογνωσια και σεβασμο και απο τους δυο για να αξιζει κατι πιστευω, και ας παλευει καθενας τους δαιμονες του...αμα δεν υπαρχουν αυτογνωσια και σεβασμος ομως και απο τους δυο...η αγαπη δεν φτανει και ειναι μουφα...δεν μου λεει εμενα κατι τουλαχιστον. 
Για αυτο προσωπικα τουλαχιστον βαζω χι στην απιστια χωρις αναλυσεις τι πως και γιατι...οσο και αν δεν ειχε κακη προθεση ο αλλος ουτε αυτογνωσια εχει (και αν εχει επιλεγει να κανει κατι λαθος οποτε ακομα χειροτερα) , ουτε σεβασμο εχει...το παραδεχτηκες στο αλλο θεμα πως μετα την απιστια ο σεβαμος φευγει απο το παραθυρο, πεφτει ο κερατας ή η κερατωμενη στα ματια σου....αρα τι μενει απο τα πιο ουσιωδη και θεμελιωδη; Η συνηθεια, η ασφαλεια...καλα ειναι και αυτα, αλλα εμενα μου ειναι λιγα.

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Πισω απο τετοιες καταστασεις σιγουρα κρυβονται οι ανασφαλειες, ο φοβος της απορριψης, η ελλειψη ενσυναισθησης, αποδοχης, αγαπης, η αρνητικοτητα που λες για τους ανθρωπους που προκαλει κυνισμο και εγωισμο στις στις συναναστροφες σου, φοβος πονος και κακο γενικα...τωρα το κατα ποσο αυτα είναι δειγμα ψυχικης διαταραχης η αν απλα ειναι αδυναμος ο ανθρωπος η δεν ετυχε να παρει τα μαθηματα που επρεπε να ειχε παρει ακομα νομιζω διαφερει απο ανθρωπο σε ανθρωπο και ειναι και θεμα βαθμου και χαρακτηρα...οτι ολοι εχουν εστω λιγακι καποιο απο τα παραπανω θεματα το εχουν, το πιστευω. Το θεμα ειναι να συντονιζεται καποια στιγμη ο ανθρωπος με τη φυση του και κατ'επεκταση με τους γυρω του καλυτερα...να καταννοει, να συμφιλιωνεται, να προσπαθει για το καλυτερο...και ροζ χνουδωτοι μονοκεροι πανω σε ουρανια τοξα κλπ κλπ :P
> 
> Ουτε εγω πιστευω στη κακια, στη βλακεια πιστευω. 
> Αλλα αυτο δε σημαινει πως επειδη καταννοεις τον αλλον σαν ανθρωπο και τους λογους που κανει οτι κανει σου αξιζει να βγαζει πανω σου τα ψυχολογικα του...οπως εσυ προσπαθεις να τον καταλαβεις ετσι δεν πρεπει να προσπαθει κι εκεινος να μη τα βγαζει πανω σου; Θελει αυτογνωσια και σεβασμο και απο τους δυο για να αξιζει κατι πιστευω, και ας παλευει καθενας τους δαιμονες του...αμα δεν υπαρχουν αυτογνωσια και σεβασμος ομως και απο τους δυο...η αγαπη δεν φτανει και ειναι μουφα...δεν μου λεει εμενα κατι τουλαχιστον. 
> Για αυτο προσωπικα τουλαχιστον βαζω χι στην απιστια χωρις αναλυσεις τι πως και γιατι...οσο και αν δεν ειχε κακη προθεση ο αλλος ουτε αυτογνωσια εχει (και αν εχει επιλεγει να κανει κατι λαθος οποτε ακομα χειροτερα) , ουτε σεβασμο εχει...το παραδεχτηκες στο αλλο θεμα πως μετα την απιστια ο σεβαμος φευγει απο το παραθυρο, πεφτει ο κερατας ή η κερατωμενη στα ματια σου....αρα τι μενει απο τα πιο ουσιωδη και θεμελιωδη; Η συνηθεια, η ασφαλεια...καλα ειναι και αυτα, αλλα εμενα μου ειναι λιγα.


Υπάρχει άνθρωπος χωρίς ψυχολογικά τελικά;
Το όνειρό μου είναι να βρω μία γυναίκα που θα με "γιατρέψει"..
Αυτό, κατ' επέκτασιν, σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να με καταλαβαίνει.
Αλλά επειδή αυτό δεν είναι και το πιο εύκολο πράγμα στον κόσμο, γι' αυτό στοχεύω στις ψυχολόγους! Όσο κι αν ακούγεται κάπως αυτό, θα προτιμούσα να είναι και ψυχολόγος, θα ήμουν πιο άνετος μαζί της! Και κυρίως με τη σκέψη ότι θα έχω την ελευθερία να εκφραστώ... Κι ότι θα μπορεί να αντέξει και να διαχειριστεί τις διάφορες κυκλοθυμίες και μεταπτώσεις μου.. Ότι δε θα με θεωρεί "φρικιό" ή "ψυχάκια" δηλαδή.......

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Υπάρχει άνθρωπος χωρίς ψυχολογικά τελικά;
> Το όνειρό μου είναι να βρω μία γυναίκα που θα με "γιατρέψει"..
> Αυτό, κατ' επέκτασιν, σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να με καταλαβαίνει.
> Αλλά επειδή αυτό δεν είναι και το πιο εύκολο πράγμα στον κόσμο, γι' αυτό στοχεύω στις ψυχολόγους! Όσο κι αν ακούγεται κάπως αυτό, θα προτιμούσα να είναι και ψυχολόγος, θα ήμουν πιο άνετος μαζί της! Και κυρίως με τη σκέψη ότι θα έχω την ελευθερία να εκφραστώ... Κι ότι θα μπορεί να αντέξει και να διαχειριστεί τις διάφορες κυκλοθυμίες και μεταπτώσεις μου.. Ότι δε θα με θεωρεί "φρικιό" ή "ψυχάκια" δηλαδή.......


Δεν νομιζω πως ειναι ο,τι καλυτερο να ψαχνεις γυναικα για να σε "γιατρεψει"...θα ηταν σχεση εξασρτησης αυτη, θα εγερνε προς τη μια μερα η ζυγαρια...και νομιζω πως μια ψυχολογος θα το διεκρινε αυτο και θα το απεφευγε...απο εκει και περα φυσικα και ειναι καλο να νιωθετε και οι δυο ελευθεροι να εκφραστειτε και να μπορειτε να βασιστειτε ο ενας πανω στον αλλον αμφιδρομα, χωρις φοβο επικρισης, χωρις την αναγκη δειχνετε κατι που δεν ειστε...

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Τελικα δε με πειραζει τοσο η απιστια οσο η κοροιδια και το ψεμα η καλυτερα το δουλεμα. Αν μου πει η αλλη απο την αρχη φιλε μου μ αρεσεις αλλα για την ωρα θελω να περναμε καλα και βλεπουμε, οκ αν το δεχτω κι εγω δεν εχω απαιτησεις, λογικα θα περναει καλα και με αλλους.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Τελικα δε με πειραζει τοσο η απιστια οσο η κοροιδια και το ψεμα η καλυτερα το δουλεμα. Αν μου πει η αλλη απο την αρχη φιλε μου μ αρεσεις αλλα για την ωρα θελω να περναμε καλα και βλεπουμε, οκ αν το δεχτω κι εγω δεν εχω απαιτησεις, λογικα θα περναει καλα και με αλλους.


Μα η απιστια ειναι κοροιδια εξ ορισμου. Αυτο που περιγραφεις ειναι ελευθερη σχεση. Αμα δεν υπαρχει η προσδοκια αποκλειστικοτητας δεν ειναι απιστια. 
Παντως συμφωνω μαζι σου οπως το εννοεις, το προβλημα δεν ειναι το σεξ με αλλους/αλλες αλλα το ψεμμα, η κοροιδια.

----------


## archangel

> Σε λαθος πραγμα εστιαζεις. Δε λεμε ποιος βρισκει γκομενα. Λεμε οτι αμα η γυναικα αρρωστησει βαρια πολλοι αντρες την κανουν με ελαφρια. Αμα αρρωστησει ο βαρια ο αντρας οι γυναικες στη συντριπτικη τους πλειοψηφια μενουν. Υποτιθεται μιλαμε για σχεσεις ζωης...ε αμα προδωνεις/εγκαταλλειπεις τον αλλο στην αρρωστια ε δεν εισαι λιγο για τον π**τσο?



Θα σου πω μια ιστορια που είχα ακουσει πριν λιγο καιρο. Μια γυναικα ηταν παντρεμενη με εναν αντρα. Αυτη έπαθε ενα ατυχημα και έμεινε παραλυτη στο κρεβατι για πανω απο ενα χρόνο. Ο άντρας της έκατσε στο πλευρό της, και μάλιστα με την φροντιδα και την αγάπη που της έδωσε εγινε καλα και περπάτησε κανονικα. Περασαν 3 χρόνια και αυτός διαγνωστηκε με καρκινο. Μερικους μηνες μετα αυτη τον χωρησε και πηγε και τα εφτιαξε με εναν νεαρο γιατρο.....

Ενα μηνα μετα το διαζυγιο ο αντρας της πεθανε απο την στεναχωρια του. 


Κατι που θελω να σε ρωτησω τωρα Αυτη η ερευνα που την ειδες; Γτ εψαξα στο ιντερνετ και δεν ξερω που να την βρω. αν μπορεις στειλε μου το link

----------


## DL010117a

> Θα σου πω μια ιστορια που είχα ακουσει πριν λιγο καιρο. Μια γυναικα ηταν παντρεμενη με εναν αντρα. Αυτη έπαθε ενα ατυχημα και έμεινε παραλυτη στο κρεβατι για πανω απο ενα χρόνο. Ο άντρας της έκατσε στο πλευρό της, και μάλιστα με την φροντιδα και την αγάπη που της έδωσε εγινε καλα και περπάτησε κανονικα. Περασαν 3 χρόνια και αυτός διαγνωστηκε με καρκινο. Μερικους μηνες μετα αυτη τον χωρησε και πηγε και τα εφτιαξε με εναν νεαρο γιατρο.....
> 
> Ενα μηνα μετα το διαζυγιο ο αντρας της πεθανε απο την στεναχωρια του. 
> 
> 
> Κατι που θελω να σε ρωτησω τωρα Αυτη η ερευνα που την ειδες; Γτ εψαξα στο ιντερνετ και δεν ξερω που να την βρω. αν μπορεις στειλε μου το link


Κατ' αρχήν μία έρευνα με περιορισμένο αριθμό, συνήθως είναι 100 άτομα, δεν μπορεί να χαρακτηρίσει, όλη την γη, ότι έτσι θα γίνεται. Άρα αυτό με την πλειοψηφία, είναι για εμένα αστείο. Και δεύτερον, η πραγματική ζωή, είναι μακριά από τις έρευνες. Καθώς γνωρίζω και εγώ ζευγάρια, που πέρασε από 40 κύμματα, ο γάμος τους και ενώ άλλος ή άλλη, θα είχε χωρίσει με την πρώτη στραβή, αυτοί παρέμειναν ακέραιοι στον γάμο τους. Έρωτας μπορεί να μην υπάρχει, αλλά υπάρχει κάτι πολύ μεγαλύτερο μεταξύ τους και λέγεται αγάπη. Και αρρώστιες πέρασαν και ήταν μαζί, κοντά ο ένας στον άλλον και πολλές οικονομικές δυσκολίες, και λύγισαν και έκλαψαν, αλλά ήταν μαζί. Αυτό δεν μπορεί καμία έρευνα, να στο πει...

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Θα σου πω μια ιστορια που είχα ακουσει πριν λιγο καιρο. Μια γυναικα ηταν παντρεμενη με εναν αντρα. Αυτη έπαθε ενα ατυχημα και έμεινε παραλυτη στο κρεβατι για πανω απο ενα χρόνο. Ο άντρας της έκατσε στο πλευρό της, και μάλιστα με την φροντιδα και την αγάπη που της έδωσε εγινε καλα και περπάτησε κανονικα. Περασαν 3 χρόνια και αυτός διαγνωστηκε με καρκινο. Μερικους μηνες μετα αυτη τον χωρησε και πηγε και τα εφτιαξε με εναν νεαρο γιατρο.....
> 
> Ενα μηνα μετα το διαζυγιο ο αντρας της πεθανε απο την στεναχωρια του. 
> 
> 
> Κατι που θελω να σε ρωτησω τωρα Αυτη η ερευνα που την ειδες; Γτ εψαξα στο ιντερνετ και δεν ξερω που να την βρω. αν μπορεις στειλε μου το link


https://www.sciencedaily.com/release...1110105401.htm

Και η ερευνα εν οιδα οτι ουδεν ειδα εγινε με δειγμα 515 ατομων, οχι 100...και αν παλι δε σου φτανουν τι να κανουμε, ετσι γινονται οι ερευνες, με δειγματα...δε γινεται οι ερευνητες να βρισκουν ολα τα ατομα στον κοσμο που θα τους αφουσε αμεσα η εκαστοτε ερευνα.

----------


## DL010117a

> https://www.sciencedaily.com/release...1110105401.htm
> 
> Και η ερευνα εν οιδα οτι ουδεν ειδα εγινε με δειγμα 515 ατομων, οχι 100...και αν παλι δε σου φτανουν τι να κανουμε, ετσι γινονται οι ερευνες, με δειγματα...δε γινεται οι ερευνητες να βρισκουν ολα τα ατομα στον κοσμο που θα τους αφουσε αμεσα η εκαστοτε ερευνα.


E, αφού είναι από 515 άτομα από 3 διαφορετικά κέντρα, όπως αναφέρει, τότε συμβαίνει έτσι, σε όλο τον πλανήτη. Μου φαίνεται ότι αυτή η έρευνα, είναι σαν τις δημοσκοπήσεις. Πέφτουν ακριβώς στο αποτέλεσμα...

----------


## Natalia_sups

> E, αφού είναι από 515 άτομα από 3 διαφορετικά κέντρα, όπως αναφέρει, τότε συμβαίνει έτσι, σε όλο τον πλανήτη. Μου φαίνεται ότι αυτή η έρευνα, είναι σαν τις δημοσκοπήσεις. Πέφτουν ακριβώς στο αποτέλεσμα...


Δεν ξερω τι γινεται σε ολο τον πλανητη και δεν λεω οτι οι αντρες ολου του πλανητη κανουν το ιδιο σε ακριβη ποσοτικη αναλογια. Ουτε η ερευνα το λεει. Λεει οτι απο αυτα τα 515 ατομα για καποιο λογο περισσοτεροι αντρες παρατησαν την αρρωστη συντροφο τους *παρα* γυναικες τον αρρωστο συντροφο τους. *Συγκριτικα* με τις γυναικες απο αυτην την ομαδα αυτο εγινε...εκει εστιαζουμε, στη συγκριση των φυλων...
Οι γυναικες απο ολα αυτα τα ζευγαρια εστω...ας παρουμε αυτο το συνολο, στο πηγαδι κατουρησαν; Ειναι γεγονος πως απο το συγκεκριμενο συνολο περισσοτερες γυναικες εμειναν με αρρωστο συντροφο παρα αντρες. Τωρα το γιατι εγινε ετσι αυτο στο συγκεκριμενο συνολο ανθρωπων και αν ειναι επειδη ετσι φερονται αναλογικα οι αντρες σε ολο τον κοσμο λιγο πολυ η αν απλα μαζευτηκαν ολοι οι μαλακες στις τρεις αυτες πολεις για καποιον λογο ειναι αλλη ιστορια :P
Αν πιστευεις οτι ειναι πιο πιθανο να μαζευτηκαν οι αντρες που παρατανε τις γυναικες τους στην αρρωστια σε τρεις συγκεκριμενες πολεις παρα να αντικατοπτριζει αυτο μια γενικοτερη ταση σε καποιον βαθμο...παω πασο :)

----------


## giorgos35

> Δεν ξερω τι γινεται σε ολο τον πλανητη και δεν λεω οτι οι αντρες ολου του πλανητη κανουν το ιδιο σε ακριβη ποσοτικη αναλογια. Ουτε η ερευνα το λεει. Λεει οτι απο αυτα τα 515 ατομα για καποιο λογο περισσοτεροι αντρες παρατησαν την αρρωστη συντροφο τους *παρα* γυναικες τον αρρωστο συντροφο τους. *Συγκριτικα* με τις γυναικες απο αυτην την ομαδα αυτο εγινε...εκει εστιαζουμε, στη συγκριση των φυλων...
> Οι γυναικες απο ολα αυτα τα ζευγαρια εστω...ας παρουμε αυτο το συνολο, στο πηγαδι κατουρησαν; Ειναι γεγονος πως απο το συγκεκριμενο συνολο περισσοτερες γυναικες εμειναν με αρρωστο συντροφο παρα αντρες. Τωρα το γιατι εγινε ετσι αυτο στο συγκεκριμενο συνολο ανθρωπων και αν ειναι επειδη ετσι φερονται αναλογικα οι αντρες σε ολο τον κοσμο λιγο πολυ η αν απλα μαζευτηκαν ολοι οι μαλακες στις τρεις αυτες πολεις για καποιον λογο ειναι αλλη ιστορια :P
> Αν πιστευεις οτι ειναι πιο πιθανο να μαζευτηκαν οι αντρες που παρατανε τις γυναικες τους στην αρρωστια σε τρεις συγκεκριμενες πολεις παρα να αντικατοπτριζει αυτο μια γενικοτερη ταση σε καποιον βαθμο...παω πασο :)



θα σου πω κατι πολυ γενικο και πολυ αοριστο.ο καθενας βλεπει αυτα που θελει να δει.θα σου πω κατι το οποιο μου εχει συμβει.οταν ειμουν σε ηλικια 17-19 χρονων πιστευα η αν θελεις μου ειχε μπει η ιδια οτι ολες οι γυναικες ειναι που...νες.
και οπου στεκομουν και οπου βρισκουμουν εβλεπα ενδειξεις που μου το βεβαιωναν αυτο.εννοειτε οτι παραβλεπα το αντιθετο με τους ανδρες οτι και αυτοι ειναι μαλακες. ισως επειδη ειχα πληγωθη πολυ απτα κοριτσια για αυτο να το εβλεπα ετσι.και θελω να σου πω οτι οτι και να γινοταν εγω μονο θα εβλεπα τα λαθη των γυναικων και η τυφλωση μου αυτη δεν με αφηνε ποτε να δωτην καθαρη αληθεια για μενα παντα οι γυναικες ηταν που..νες εκεινη την περιοδο.καποια στιγμη ομως σιγα σιγα ξεκολησα.ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΠΟΥ,,,ΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΤΕ.
το ιδιο ισχυει και για τους ανδρες.ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΔΡΕΣ ΜΑΛΑΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΖΩΑ.δεν λεω οτι ειπες κατι τετοιο.απλα στο εχω ξανα πει οτι ωρες ωρες μου δινεις την εντυπωσει οτι εχεις χονδρο θεμα με τους ανδρες.για αυτο εκανα αυτη τη παρενθεση..
αν κανω λαθος στη γνωμη που σχοιματησα σου ζητω συγγνωμη.

Υ.Γ
ηθελα να σου δωσω μια φιλικη συμβουλη.με καληπροθεση

----------


## Natalia_sups

> θα σου πω κατι πολυ γενικο και πολυ αοριστο.ο καθενας βλεπει αυτα που θελει να δει.θα σου πω κατι το οποιο μου εχει συμβει.οταν ειμουν σε ηλικια 17-19 χρονων πιστευα η αν θελεις μου ειχε μπει η ιδια οτι ολες οι γυναικες ειναι που...νες.
> και οπου στεκομουν και οπου βρισκουμουν εβλεπα ενδειξεις που μου το βεβαιωναν αυτο.εννοειτε οτι παραβλεπα το αντιθετο με τους ανδρες οτι και αυτοι ειναι μαλακες. ισως επειδη ειχα πληγωθη πολυ απτα κοριτσια για αυτο να το εβλεπα ετσι.και θελω να σου πω οτι οτι και να γινοταν εγω μονο θα εβλεπα τα λαθη των γυναικων και η τυφλωση μου αυτη δεν με αφηνε ποτε να δωτην καθαρη αληθεια για μενα παντα οι γυναικες ηταν που..νες εκεινη την περιοδο.καποια στιγμη ομως σιγα σιγα ξεκολησα.ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΠΟΥ,,,ΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΤΕ.
> το ιδιο ισχυει και για τους ανδρες.ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΔΡΕΣ ΜΑΛΑΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΖΩΑ.δεν λεω οτι ειπες κατι τετοιο.απλα στο εχω ξανα πει οτι ωρες ωρες μου δινεις την εντυπωσει οτι εχεις χονδρο θεμα με τους ανδρες.για αυτο εκανα αυτη τη παρενθεση..
> αν κανω λαθος στη γνωμη που σχοιματησα σου ζητω συγγνωμη.
> 
> Υ.Γ
> ηθελα να σου δωσω μια φιλικη συμβουλη.με καληπροθεση


Δεν σε παρεξηγω. 
Αλλα δεν θα ελεγα οτι ισχυει. Ναι ειναι ευκολο να τσιτωσω αμα ακουσω/δω για αντρες που συμπεριφερονται σα μαλακες λογω προσωπικης ασχημης εμπειριας αλλα δεν εχω θεμα με τους αντρες
γενικα. Εχω θεμα με τους ανθρωπους που δεν υπολογιζουν τους αλλους ανθρωπους. Γιατι δεν υπαρχουν γυναικες που κανουν τα ιδια και χειροτερα; Επισης οι αντρες που φερονται σα μαλακες με ποιον κανουν τις μαλακιες τους, με αλλους αντρες; χαχαχαχα καλα μπορει αλλα μιλαμε για περιπτωσαρα αμα υποτιθεται στρειτ αντρας σε απατησει με αντρα :P
Θελω να πω με γυναικες τα κανουν...αυτες σε τι βαθμο ξερουν και σε τι βαθμο τα κανουν εν αγνοια τους; Παρα πολλες ξερουν. 
Και γενικα και μια γυναικα μπορει να κανει ασχημα πραγματα, ειχα παραθεσει προσφατα μια ιστορια που απατησε γνωστη μου και ο αλλος δεν το εμαθε ποτε. Καλε εδω κοντινη μου φιλη πηδαει απο κλαδι σε κλαδι, απο σχεση σε σχεση απατωντας εδω και χρονια...θα την λιθοβολησω για την ανασφαλεια της; Οχι. Θα λιθοβολησω εναν αντρα για το ιδιο ακριβως πραγμα; Ειλικρινα οχι. Απλα δεν θεωρω πως το αξιζουν οι συντροφοι τους, ασχετα με το αν και ποιοι λογοι υπαρχουν. Οταν και αν το μαθει ο εκαστοτε συντροφος της φιλης μου θα θεωρησω οτι ειχε δικιο να χαλαστει και να τη σουταρει αμα θελησει να κατσει εκεινη και δεν θα ειχα προβλημα να της πω οτι καλα εκανε ο αλλος. Το ιδιο και αμα το μαθει μια απατημενη γυναικα που θα υποστηριξω την αποφαση της να σουταρει τον αντρα. 
Δεν το βλεπω "αντρες-γυναικες" σαν αντιπαλα στρατοπαιδα ξερω γω...μιλαω για πραξεις και γεγονοτα. Καποιες πραξεις και καποια γεγονοτα για οποιον και να μιλαμε, ασχετως φυλου, εχουν καποιες συνεπειες και καλα κανουν κατα τη γνωμη μου. Τοσο απλα.

Οσο για το οτι βλεπουμε αυτο που θέλουμε να δουμε που λες θα σου πω, μπορει να εχεις δικιο. Αλλα δεν βλεπω μαλακες αντρες, εδω εχεις αδικο. Γενικα βλεπω σκατα σχεσεις. 
Απο την αλλη δε ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυει αν θελω να το βλεπω η αν τυχαινει να το παρατηρω αντικειμενικα επειδη μου ανοιξαν τα ματια για το ποσο σκατα ειναι οι σχεσεις ξερω γω...γιατι σκεψου, γιατι να θελω να βλεπω τετοιο πραγμα; Αρα πως στεκει αυτο που λες; 
Ενιγουει...

----------


## φλοκ

Δεν θελουν τιποτα οι γυναικες ουτε οι αντρες. Ειμαστε ξεχωριστες μοναδες, γνωριζεις ενα ατομο που δεν κολλας καθολου μαζι του και εσυ με αλλο ατομο και αυτο με καποιο αλλο κολλανε τελεια. Ειναι να βρεις ουσιαστικα οχι μια τελεια συντροφο αλλα μια που να ταιριαζουν τα χνωτα σας.

----------


## giorgos35

> Δεν σε παρεξηγω. 
> Αλλα δεν θα ελεγα οτι ισχυει. Ναι ειναι ευκολο να τσιτωσω αμα ακουσω/δω για αντρες που συμπεριφερονται σα μαλακες λογω προσωπικης ασχημης εμπειριας αλλα δεν εχω θεμα με τους αντρες
> γενικα. Εχω θεμα με τους ανθρωπους που δεν υπολογιζουν τους αλλους ανθρωπους. Γιατι δεν υπαρχουν γυναικες που κανουν τα ιδια και χειροτερα; Επισης οι αντρες που φερονται σα μαλακες με ποιον κανουν τις μαλακιες τους, με αλλους αντρες; χαχαχαχα καλα μπορει αλλα μιλαμε για περιπτωσαρα αμα υποτιθεται στρειτ αντρας σε απατησει με αντρα :P
> Θελω να πω με γυναικες τα κανουν...αυτες σε τι βαθμο ξερουν και σε τι βαθμο τα κανουν εν αγνοια τους; Παρα πολλες ξερουν. 
> Και γενικα και μια γυναικα μπορει να κανει ασχημα πραγματα, ειχα παραθεσει προσφατα μια ιστορια που απατησε γνωστη μου και ο αλλος δεν το εμαθε ποτε. Καλε εδω κοντινη μου φιλη πηδαει απο κλαδι σε κλαδι, απο σχεση σε σχεση απατωντας εδω και χρονια...θα την λιθοβολησω για την ανασφαλεια της; Οχι. Θα λιθοβολησω εναν αντρα για το ιδιο ακριβως πραγμα; Ειλικρινα οχι. Απλα δεν θεωρω πως το αξιζουν οι συντροφοι τους, ασχετα με το αν και ποιοι λογοι υπαρχουν. Οταν και αν το μαθει ο εκαστοτε συντροφος της φιλης μου θα θεωρησω οτι ειχε δικιο να χαλαστει και να τη σουταρει αμα θελησει να κατσει εκεινη και δεν θα ειχα προβλημα να της πω οτι καλα εκανε ο αλλος. Το ιδιο και αμα το μαθει μια απατημενη γυναικα που θα υποστηριξω την αποφαση της να σουταρει τον αντρα. 
> Δεν το βλεπω "αντρες-γυναικες" σαν αντιπαλα στρατοπαιδα ξερω γω...μιλαω για πραξεις και γεγονοτα. Καποιες πραξεις και καποια γεγονοτα για οποιον και να μιλαμε, ασχετως φυλου, εχουν καποιες συνεπειες και καλα κανουν κατα τη γνωμη μου. Τοσο απλα.
> 
> Οσο για το οτι βλεπουμε αυτο που θέλουμε να δουμε που λες θα σου πω, μπορει να εχεις δικιο. Αλλα δεν βλεπω μαλακες αντρες, εδω εχεις αδικο. Γενικα βλεπω σκατα σχεσεις. 
> Απο την αλλη δε ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυει αν θελω να το βλεπω η αν τυχαινει να το παρατηρω αντικειμενικα επειδη μου ανοιξαν τα ματια για το ποσο σκατα ειναι οι σχεσεις ξερω γω...γιατι σκεψου, γιατι να θελω να βλεπω τετοιο πραγμα; Αρα πως στεκει αυτο που λες; 
> Ενιγουει...


καταρχην χερομε που δεν με παρεξηγης και καταλαβενης την προθεση μου.να εξηγησω λιγο τι εννοω με το να λεω βλεπουμε οσα θελουμε να δουμε και γιατι το συσχετισα με εσενα.γιατι αν μας κοληση η ιδεα μας γινετε εμμονη σε εμενα σχεδον ειχε γινει εμμονη.ευτηχως ομως εφυγε.επειδη ειδα την αυστηρη σταση σου απεναντη στους ανδρες θυμηθηκα τον εαυτο μου οταν ειμουν 19 χρονων.και ειπα μηπως μπηκες σε αυτο το τρυπακι και δεν το εχεις καταλαβει.
χερομε ομως που εκανα λαθος.πραγματικα χερομε

----------


## Natalia_sups

> καταρχην χερομε που δεν με παρεξηγης και καταλαβενης την προθεση μου.να εξηγησω λιγο τι εννοω με το να λεω βλεπουμε οσα θελουμε να δουμε και γιατι το συσχετισα με εσενα.γιατι αν μας κοληση η ιδεα μας γινετε εμμονη σε εμενα σχεδον ειχε γινει εμμονη.ευτηχως ομως εφυγε.επειδη ειδα την αυστηρη σταση σου απεναντη στους ανδρες θυμηθηκα τον εαυτο μου οταν ειμουν 19 χρονων.και ειπα μηπως μπηκες σε αυτο το τρυπακι και δεν το εχεις καταλαβει.
> χερομε ομως που εκανα λαθος.πραγματικα χερομε


Εμμονή...χμ...δε ξερω αν εχω εμμονή.
Μια ευαισθησια την εχω στο να τα αντιλαμβανομαι και να τα αναλυω αυτα και με ενοχλουν παραπανω απο οτι θα επρεπε ισως σε φασεις που δεν με αφορα αμεσα...δηλαδη ναι θα το παρω πατριωτικα το θεμα αμα δω ασχημα πραγματα και δικαιολογιες και μα μου...Ειδες δηλαδη και στο φορουμ ποσο πατριωτικα το παιρνω αμα βλεπω μελη με τετοια προβληματα λολ.
Αλλα μπορω να ειμαι θεωρω αντικειμενικη και δικαιη τουλαχιστον σε οτι αφορα την ιση αντιμετωπιση των φυλων στο ζυγισμα των καταστασεων, δεν εχω φτασει δα και σε σημειο μισανδριας...απλα φταιω εγω αμα τυχαινει πιο συχνα να ειστε εσεις πιο χαζα; :P 
Απλα γεγονοτα περιγραφω για αυτο σου φανηκε ετσι...
Χαχα αστειευομαι φυσικα. (Η οχι :p) 

Περα της πλακας παντως με ενοχλουν η υποκρισια και ο εγωισμος στις σχεσεις τι να κανω. 
Ισως ο λογος ποτ το παιρνω πατριωτικα επειδη θελω πολυ να βρω ενα καλο παραδειγμα για να πω "να, υπαρχει ελπιδα". 
Αλλα δεν βλεπω μεχρι στιγμης κανενα πουθενα, δεν εχω δει ουτε ενα...μου ειναι ευκολο να εντοπισω τα λαθη και τα στραβα, τα αδυναμα σημεια οποιασδηποτε σχεσης βλεπω. Ποσο μαλλον αμα μου τα πεταει η ζωη στη μαπα ενα σωρο δεισλειτουργικες ως παραδειγματα οπου κι αν στρεψω το βλεμμα μου. Δεν χρειαζεται να τα σκαλισω και πολυ...αλλα και στο ιδανικο κατ'εσε ζευγαρι που ξερεις που θα μου εδινες ως παραδειγμα 
πχ παλι κατι θα εβρισκα αν το ηξερα κι εγω για να το ακυρωσω. Ανθρακες θα ηταν ο χρυσος και παλι για μενα δηλαδη, θα εβρισκα λογο γιατι ειναι μουφα. 
Τωρα το αν ειναι πραγματι ετσι η καποιο ψυχολογικο που βαραω εγω τι να σου πω, θα σε γελασω.

----------


## elis

Ναταλάκι μου όμορφο μπηκεσ στα μεγάλα σαλόνια δηλαδή βλέπεις τα πάντα λάθη αδυναμίες κλπ έτσι μπορείς είτε να το εκμεταλλευτείς είτε να τα αφήνεις ανεκμετάλλευτα στην κατηγορία μυαλού που ανήκεις καλός είναι οποίος μπορεί κ δεν το κάνει αυτός που δεν μπορεί είναι άλλη κατηγορία εσύ είσαι με τους λίγους στο ξαναειπα έχεις δυνάμεις κ δεν ξέρεις τι να τις κανεισ

----------


## elis

Είσαι μία πανέμορφη λύκαινα κ δεν μπορεί να σε πειράξει άλλος λύκος

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/ufgxUSauJts

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/QVBAeS5t5nc

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Είσαι μία πανέμορφη λύκαινα κ δεν μπορεί να σε πειράξει άλλος λύκος


Η αγελη μου που ειναι πες μου τοτε, χαχαχα

----------


## elis

Οι λύκοι ανακατεύονται με τα πρόβατα αλλά αναγνωρίζονται μεταξύ τους οπότε κάνε υπομονή μεγαλονωντασ θα καταλάβεις πάντως μαλακιεσ δε λέω το έχεις καταλάβει ότι δεν ανήκεις στους πολλούς οπότε μάλλον είναι αυτό που σου λέω

----------


## elis

Εγώ είμαι ο Σκούμπι ντου έτσι με λένε τα κορίτσια
Επειδή της κάνω κ γελάνε συνέχεια

----------


## archangel

> https://www.sciencedaily.com/release...1110105401.htm
> 
> Και η ερευνα εν οιδα οτι ουδεν ειδα εγινε με δειγμα 515 ατομων, οχι 100...και αν παλι δε σου φτανουν τι να κανουμε, ετσι γινονται οι ερευνες, με δειγματα...δε γινεται οι ερευνητες να βρισκουν ολα τα ατομα στον κοσμο που θα τους αφουσε αμεσα η εκαστοτε ερευνα.


Μαλιστα. Θα την μελετησω αυριο γτ τωρα σχόλασα και ειμαι κουρασμενος. Ευχαριστω πολυ!

515; Και για τον λόγω πως 515 ατομα ειναι γουρουνια αυτό σημαινει πως ειμαστε όλοι γουρουνια; Ειναι σαν να εκεινες τις "ερευνες" των (ψευτο-)φεμινιστριων, που λένε πως όλοι οι άντρες ειναι βιαστες!!!!

Τελος πάντων θα το ψάξω το θεμα και θα επανελθω ξανα. Οταν βλεπω τετοιες ερευνες πάντα ψαχνω και άλλες παρόμοιες. Ειχα δει μάλιστα ενα βίντεο... να αυτο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0byPBQUCEUY που σχολιαζει για μια "ερευνα" του ανδρολογικου ινστιτούτου που έλεγε ότι 8 στις 10 γυναικες εχουν απατησει τους συντρόφους τους και ήταν η πιο γελεια ερευνα που έχω ακουσει ποτε γεματο ανακριβειες. δες το βίντεο και θα καταλάβεις τι εννοω. Μετα απο αυτο το βίντεο εγω πάντα ψαχνω μια ερευνα που θα βρω.




> Κατ' αρχήν μία έρευνα με περιορισμένο αριθμό, συνήθως είναι 100 άτομα, δεν μπορεί να χαρακτηρίσει, όλη την γη, ότι έτσι θα γίνεται. Άρα αυτό με την πλειοψηφία, είναι για εμένα αστείο. Και δεύτερον, η πραγματική ζωή, είναι μακριά από τις έρευνες. Καθώς γνωρίζω και εγώ ζευγάρια, που πέρασε από 40 κύμματα, ο γάμος τους και ενώ άλλος ή άλλη, θα είχε χωρίσει με την πρώτη στραβή, αυτοί παρέμειναν ακέραιοι στον γάμο τους. Έρωτας μπορεί να μην υπάρχει, αλλά υπάρχει κάτι πολύ μεγαλύτερο μεταξύ τους και λέγεται αγάπη. Και αρρώστιες πέρασαν και ήταν μαζί, κοντά ο ένας στον άλλον και πολλές οικονομικές δυσκολίες, και λύγισαν και έκλαψαν, αλλά ήταν μαζί. Αυτό δεν μπορεί καμία έρευνα, να στο πει...


Τετοια ζευγαρια ξερω κι εγω. Μια θεια μου επαθε καρκινο και παλευε με αυτον 16 χρονια. Ο αντρας της της στάθηκε μεχρι το τελος.
Τα τελευταια 4 χρονια πριν πεθανει η θεια μου επαθε καρκινο και ο αντρας της.... (παναθεμα την για αρρωστια) και αυτο μαλιστα ήταν ο λόγος που χειροτερεψε η θεια μου, και του σταθηκε κι αυτη μεχρι που έφυγε απο την ζωη.
Τωρα ο κακομοιρης εμεινε τελειως μόνος και ειναι ψυχολογικα χαλια. Τα παιδια του και οι συγγενεις τόσο η δικη του, όσο και τις γυναίκας του προσπαθουν να τον στηρίξουν αλλα αυτό δεν αλλαζει το γεγονός πως έχασε την γυναικα που αγαπουσε παρα πολυ.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Μαλιστα. Θα την μελετησω αυριο γτ τωρα σχόλασα και ειμαι κουρασμενος. Ευχαριστω πολυ!
> 
> 515; Και για τον λόγω πως 515 ατομα ειναι γουρουνια αυτό σημαινει πως ειμαστε όλοι γουρουνια; Ειναι σαν να εκεινες τις "ερευνες" των (ψευτο-)φεμινιστριων, που λένε πως όλοι οι άντρες ειναι βιαστες!!!!
> 
> Τελος πάντων θα το ψάξω το θεμα και θα επανελθω ξανα. Οταν βλεπω τετοιες ερευνες πάντα ψαχνω και άλλες παρόμοιες. Ειχα δει μάλιστα ενα βίντεο... να αυτο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0byPBQUCEUY που σχολιαζει για μια "ερευνα" του ανδρολογικου ινστιτούτου που έλεγε ότι 8 στις 10 γυναικες εχουν απατησει τους συντρόφους τους και ήταν η πιο γελεια ερευνα που έχω ακουσει ποτε γεματο ανακριβειες. δες το βίντεο και θα καταλάβεις τι εννοω. Μετα απο αυτο το βίντεο εγω πάντα ψαχνω μια ερευνα που θα βρω.
> 
> 
> 
> Τετοια ζευγαρια ξερω κι εγω. Μια θεια μου επαθε καρκινο και παλευε με αυτον 16 χρονια. Ο αντρας της της στάθηκε μεχρι το τελος.
> ...


Ηδη το απαντησα σε καποιο αλλο μελος...Ουδεποτε ειπα οτι ολοι οι αντρες ειναι γουρουνια. Το πορισμα ειναι πως *ενα εντυπωσιακο ποσοστο* ανδρων ειναι γουρουνια *συγκριτικα* με τις γυναικες *σε αυτη τη περιπτωση της βαριας ασθενειας*..
Προφανως υπαρχει ενα 80% απο αυτα τα 515 ατομα που δεν παραταει τις αρρωστες γυναικες τους, το κανει μονο ενα 20%...αυτο το 20% σιγουρα δεν αντιπροσωπευει ολους τους αντρες, το 80% το αντιπροσωπευει...*απλα το 20% ειναι μεγαλο ποσοστο σε συγκριση με μονο το 3% των γυναικων* που παρατανε τους αρρωστους αντρες τους...νομιζω εγινε πιο ξεκαθαρο τωρα ετσι δεν ειναι; 

Οσο για το "ψευτο-φεμινιστριες" δεν θα το σχολιασω. Προφανως αν υπαρχει τετοια ερευνα οπως λες θα ηταν μπουρδα και οχι peer reviewed και ουτε που την εχω ακουστα η θα την επαιρνα σοβαρα ποτε.

----------


## archangel

> Ηδη το απαντησα σε καποιο αλλο μελος...Ουδεποτε ειπα οτι ολοι οι αντρες ειναι γουρουνια. Το πορισμα ειναι πως *ενα εντυπωσιακο ποσοστο* ανδρων ειναι γουρουνια *συγκριτικα* με τις γυναικες *σε αυτη τη περιπτωση της βαριας ασθενειας*..
> Προφανως υπαρχει ενα 80% απο αυτα τα 515 ατομα που δεν παραταει τις αρρωστες γυναικες τους, το κανει μονο ενα 20%...αυτο το 20% σιγουρα δεν αντιπροσωπευει ολους τους αντρες, το 80% το αντιπροσωπευει...*απλα το 20% ειναι μεγαλο ποσοστο σε συγκριση με μονο το 3% των γυναικων* που παρατανε τους αρρωστους αντρες τους...νομιζω εγινε πιο ξεκαθαρο τωρα ετσι δεν ειναι; 
> 
> Οσο για το "ψευτο-φεμινιστριες" δεν θα το σχολιασω. Προφανως αν υπαρχει τετοια ερευνα οπως λες θα ηταν μπουρδα και οχι peer reviewed και ουτε που την εχω ακουστα η θα την επαιρνα σοβαρα ποτε.



Ναι καλυτερο αυτο... Απλως σε ενα σχόλιο είχες πει πως ειμαστε γουρούνια και αυτο με πληγωσε.
Εξαλλου το 20% ειναι για αυτους. δεν σημαινει πως παγκοσμια είναι 20% μπορει μεγαλυτερο μπορει μικρότερο. Οπως και το 3% των γυναικων. 
Το ψευτο- φεμινιστριες το λεω για αυτές που λενε πως ειναι φεμινιστριες ενω δεν ξέρουν τι είναι αυτο καν. Απλως βγαζουν το μισος που εχουν για τους αντρες και τους κατηγορουν για όλα. Δεν το αναφερω για τις πραγματικες φεμινιστριες που παλεψαν για τα δικαιώματα που σημερα έχουν οι γυναικες. Για μενα αυτες πήραν τον τίτλο αυτών των υπέροχων γυναικών και το έριξαν στην λάσπη για να καληψουν τον σεξισμό τους. 

Δυστηχως υπηρχε. Και μάλιστα πριν 1-2 χρόνια ειχε γινει χαμός με αυτη την ερευνα σε διαφορα μεσα (Facebook κλπ).
Να αυτη ειναι η "ερευνα" http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/267474...#axzz4iVU55cPj

Εαν ειδες το βίντεο θα κατάλαβες τι σοι ερευνα είναι.....

----------


## chris athens

> Ηδη το απαντησα σε καποιο αλλο μελος...Ουδεποτε ειπα οτι ολοι οι αντρες ειναι γουρουνια. Το πορισμα ειναι πως *ενα εντυπωσιακο ποσοστο* ανδρων ειναι γουρουνια *συγκριτικα* με τις γυναικες *σε αυτη τη περιπτωση της βαριας ασθενειας*..
> Προφανως υπαρχει ενα 80% απο αυτα τα 515 ατομα που δεν παραταει τις αρρωστες γυναικες τους, το κανει μονο ενα 20%...αυτο το 20% σιγουρα δεν αντιπροσωπευει ολους τους αντρες, το 80% το αντιπροσωπευει...*απλα το 20% ειναι μεγαλο ποσοστο σε συγκριση με μονο το 3% των γυναικων* που παρατανε τους αρρωστους αντρες τους...νομιζω εγινε πιο ξεκαθαρο τωρα ετσι δεν ειναι; 
> 
> Οσο για το "ψευτο-φεμινιστριες" δεν θα το σχολιασω. Προφανως αν υπαρχει τετοια ερευνα οπως λες θα ηταν μπουρδα και οχι peer reviewed και ουτε που την εχω ακουστα η θα την επαιρνα σοβαρα ποτε.


μισανδρια μέχρι κόκαλο..Όσο και να θέλεις να δείξεις αντικειμενική δεν το σωζεις ...έχεις σκεφτεί ότι ίσως αυτές οι γυναίκες να έμεναν με του άντρες τους έως το τέλος γιατί τους είχαν οικονομικά ανάγκη σε συχνότερο βαθμό?.είναι γνωστη η φίλοχρήματια των περισσότερων γυναικων..

----------


## chris athens

https://youtu.be/jYcXUEzaGlQ

----------


## DL010117a

> Δεν ξερω τι γινεται σε ολο τον πλανητη και δεν λεω οτι οι αντρες ολου του πλανητη κανουν το ιδιο σε ακριβη ποσοτικη αναλογια. Ουτε η ερευνα το λεει. Λεει οτι απο αυτα τα 515 ατομα για καποιο λογο περισσοτεροι αντρες παρατησαν την αρρωστη συντροφο τους *παρα* γυναικες τον αρρωστο συντροφο τους. *Συγκριτικα* με τις γυναικες απο αυτην την ομαδα αυτο εγινε...εκει εστιαζουμε, στη συγκριση των φυλων...
> Οι γυναικες απο ολα αυτα τα ζευγαρια εστω...ας παρουμε αυτο το συνολο, στο πηγαδι κατουρησαν; Ειναι γεγονος πως απο το συγκεκριμενο συνολο περισσοτερες γυναικες εμειναν με αρρωστο συντροφο παρα αντρες. Τωρα το γιατι εγινε ετσι αυτο στο συγκεκριμενο συνολο ανθρωπων και αν ειναι επειδη ετσι φερονται αναλογικα οι αντρες σε ολο τον κοσμο λιγο πολυ η αν απλα μαζευτηκαν ολοι οι μαλακες στις τρεις αυτες πολεις για καποιον λογο ειναι αλλη ιστορια :P
> Αν πιστευεις οτι ειναι πιο πιθανο να μαζευτηκαν οι αντρες που παρατανε τις γυναικες τους στην αρρωστια σε τρεις συγκεκριμενες πολεις παρα να αντικατοπτριζει αυτο μια γενικοτερη ταση σε καποιον βαθμο...παω πασο :)


Δεν μπορείς να πάρεις ένα δείγμα, τριών πόλεων και να πεις, έτσι είναι σε όλο τον πλανήτη. Δεύτερον, η όλη κουβέντα γίνεται για τα 515 άτομα αυτή την στιγμή και εσύ παίρνεις ως βάση, τα 515 άτομα που έτυχε να βγάλουν τέτοια αποτελέσματα. Εγώ προσωπικά, θεωρώ γελοίο να βάζουμε σε συγκεκριμένα καλούπια, την ανθρώπινη ψυχολογία, που δεν μπορεί να μετρηθεί από καμία έρευνα. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι την απορρίπτω, αλλά δεν την παίρνω και ως απόλυτη βάση, καθώς οι περιοχές πάνω στον πλανήτη αλλάζουν λόγο του πολιτισμού, της κουλτούρας και τα διαφορετικά "θέλω", πάνω σε διαφορετικές χώρες, στους άντρες και στις γυναίκες. Είναι εύλογο να πούμε,(διότι αυτό θέλει ουσιαστικά να δείξει η έρευνα "ότι όλοι οι άντρες, είναι μαλάκες" και πάνω εκεί βασίζεσαι, σε αρκετά μηνύματα μετά, ότι οι άντρες είναι οι κακοί της υπόθεσης), αλλά, είναι εύλογο να πούμε, ότι σε υποανάπτυκτες περιοχές Αφρική, Ασία, Ινδία, όπου υπάρχει αρκετή φτώχια, η γυναίκα είναι πιο υποβαθμισμένη από τον άνδρα, ακόμη και σήμερα. Επίσης και βασανιστήρια κάνουν σε κορίτσια μικρής ηλικίας στην Αφρική, που δεν θέλω να αναφέρω εδώ, μπορεί κάποιος αν θέλει να ψάξει. Όμως αυτό δεν παύει να υπάρχει μία διαφορετική νοοτροπία ζωής, λόγω διαφορετικών "θέλω" και διαφορετικών πολιτισμών. Δεν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις πχ, μια Ελληνίδα, με μία Ιρανή. Έχουν διαφορετικές νοοτροπίες, λόγω του διαφορετικού πολιτισμού τους. Που θέλω να καταλήξω λοιπόν, ότι δεν μπορεί ένα μικρό δείγμα, τριών περιοχών με κοινή νοοτροπία σκέψης, να παίρνει ως απόλυτη βάση, ότι έτσι γίνεται, σε όλο τον πλανήτη. Ακόμη και η ανθρώπινη ψυχολογία, είναι διαφορετική ανά περιοχή, λόγω της διαφορετικής κουλτούρας αλλά και άλλων παραγόντων, όπως γλώσσα, θρησκεία κλπ. Οκ, είναι ενδιαφέρουσα η έρευνα, από ένα πολύ καλό πανεπιστήμιο των ΗΠΑ, ίσως να μας δείχνει σε μία μικρή κοινωνία, ένα μικρό αποτέλεσμα, αλλά εγώ προσωπικά δεν παίρνω την έρευνα, ως απόλυτη αρχή, αφού όπως εξήγησα παραπάνω, ο κόσμος ανα περιοχή, έχει διαφορετική νοοτροπία, κουλτούρα κλπ, άρα σε αυτές τις περιοχές, δεν ήμαστε απόλυτα σίγουροι, αν θα έβγαζε το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. Άμα γινόταν η ίδια έρευνα, ανά χώρα, θα είχε ένα ενδιαφέρων. Και τέλος, σε μια ζυγαριά ποτέ δεν γέρνει προς την μια μεριά πάντα, θα γέρνει και στην άλλη. Οπότε καλό είναι να κοιτάμε και τις δύο μεριές, όχι μόνο την μια, βάζοντας λανθασμένα το προσωπικό μας συναίσθημα, είτε καλό, είτε κακό...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το μονο σιγουρο που εχω να σου πω ειναι αν θες να κρατησεις μια γυναικα αρχισε την εκπεδευση μαθε να φιλας πχ να χαιδευεις μη περιμενεις καμια να στο πει αυτο αλλιως δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να κρατησει μια σχεση με φιλοσοφιες διαλογισμους κλπ ο ηλιθιος στο τελος θα βγει πρωτος και αυτος που ξερει καλυτερα απο ολους πως να χρονοτριβει ευχαριστα

----------


## Remedy

> *μισανδρια μέχρι κόκαλο.*.Όσο και να θέλεις να δείξεις αντικειμενική δεν το σωζεις ...έχεις σκεφτεί ότι ίσως αυτές οι γυναίκες να έμεναν με του άντρες τους έως το τέλος γιατί τους είχαν οικονομικά ανάγκη σε συχνότερο βαθμό?.είναι γνωστη η φίλοχρήματια των περισσότερων γυναικων..


κοιτα ποιος μιλαει....

----------


## Remedy

> Εμμονή...χμ...δε ξερω αν εχω εμμονή.
> Μια ευαισθησια την εχω στο να τα αντιλαμβανομαι και να τα αναλυω αυτα και με ενοχλουν παραπανω απο οτι θα επρεπε ισως σε φασεις που δεν με αφορα αμεσα...δηλαδη ναι θα το παρω πατριωτικα το θεμα αμα δω ασχημα πραγματα και δικαιολογιες και μα μου...Ειδες δηλαδη και στο φορουμ ποσο πατριωτικα το παιρνω αμα βλεπω μελη με τετοια προβληματα λολ.
> Αλλα μπορω να ειμαι θεωρω αντικειμενικη και δικαιη τουλαχιστον σε οτι αφορα την ιση αντιμετωπιση των φυλων στο ζυγισμα των καταστασεων, δεν εχω φτασει δα και σε σημειο μισανδριας...απλα φταιω εγω αμα τυχαινει πιο συχνα να ειστε εσεις πιο χαζα; :P 
> Απλα γεγονοτα περιγραφω για αυτο σου φανηκε ετσι...
> Χαχα αστειευομαι φυσικα. (Η οχι :p) 
> 
> Περα της πλακας παντως με ενοχλουν η υποκρισια και ο εγωισμος στις σχεσεις τι να κανω. 
> Ισως ο λογος ποτ το παιρνω πατριωτικα επειδη θελω πολυ να βρω ενα καλο παραδειγμα για να πω "να, υπαρχει ελπιδα". 
> Αλλα δεν βλεπω μεχρι στιγμης κανενα πουθενα, δεν εχω δει ουτε ενα...μου ειναι ευκολο να εντοπισω τα λαθη και τα στραβα, τα αδυναμα σημεια οποιασδηποτε σχεσης βλεπω. Ποσο μαλλον αμα μου τα πεταει η ζωη στη μαπα ενα σωρο δεισλειτουργικες ως παραδειγματα οπου κι αν στρεψω το βλεμμα μου. Δεν χρειαζεται να τα σκαλισω και πολυ...αλλα και στο ιδανικο κατ'εσε ζευγαρι που ξερεις που θα μου εδινες ως παραδειγμα 
> ...


στις αποψεις σου περι απιστιας και εγωισμου κλπ δεν διαφωνω καθολου.

αλλα στην τελευταια παραγραφο, διαφωνω τελειως.
ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ και δεν εννοεις οτι δεν μπορεις να βρεις ζευγαρι που να μην εχει παιξει απιστια, γιατι σιγουρα θα ξερεις οτι υπαρχουν τετοια ζευγαρια.
μαλλον εννοεις οτι ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ αν την ψαξεις την σχεση τους καπου θα την βρεις μουφα, η να χωλαινει, η να υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα κλπ.
εδω ειναι που εισαι τελειως λαθος ομως.
για δυο λογους:
1. δεν υπαρχει ΤΕΛΕΙΑ σχεση, γιατι δεν υπαρχουν τελειοι ανθρωποι.
2.η σχεση κρινεται απο τους δυο που την ζουν οχι απο τους απ εξω. 
οποτε οσο και να καθομαστε να κουτσομπολευουμε την σχεση του ενος και του αλλουνου, αν εκεινοι περνανε καλα μαζι και ειναι αυτο ακριβως που θελουν η σχεση που εχουν, αφενος χστκαν για το τι λεμε, αφετερου μπορει να θεωρουν μια χαρα "τελεια" την σχεση τους για τα δικα τους ζητουμενα, αφετριτου και γιατι να ειναι πιο εγκυρη η δικη μας γνωμη που ειμαστε και στην απεξω, παρα η δικη τους δηλαδη???

ο καθενας να διεκδικει την σχεση που θελει. δεν βοηθαει σε τπτ να μυρικαζουμε αποψεις για ξενες σχεσεις βγαζοντας ετσι ασφαλη (και καλα) συμπερασματα για την σχεση που (δεν) θα μπορεσουμε να εχουμε ποτε...
μηπως απλα κωλλυσιεργουμε για να μην ζησουμε?
λεω εγω, τωρα...

----------


## Macgyver

Eχω να πω οτι το χρημα μετραει και παραμετραει ........ παντα ειχα ωραιες κοπελες , πολυ θαθελα να ξερω οτι αυτο οφειλεται στην γοητεια μου , απο εμφανιση απλα συμπαθης ειμαι , και επικοινωνιακος , αλλα παντα ολοι ηξεραν οτι ειμαιο γυιος του΄' ταδε ' που εχει την ταδε αντιπροσωπεια αυτοκινητων , και εκανα τα ' ταδε '΄επαγγελμα ' που εδειχνε οικονομικη ανεση , οποτε δεν θελω να κοροιδευω τον εαυτο μου , και να πω , οτι ειχα ολες τις ωραιες κοπελες , επειδη εχω ψυχικα χαρισματα και σωματικα ( γυμνασμενος ) ., στο sex μετριος ειμαι , τιποτα σπουδαιο ........
και με αλλον αερα πλησιαζεις καποια οταν εχεις το back up του χρηματος .............φιγουρατζης δεν ειμαι παντως ......

----------


## chris athens

> Eχω να πω οτι το χρημα μετραει και παραμετραει ........ παντα ειχα ωραιες κοπελες , πολυ θαθελα να ξερω οτι αυτο οφειλεται στην γοητεια μου , απο εμφανιση απλα συμπαθης ειμαι , και επικοινωνιακος , αλλα παντα ολοι ηξεραν οτι ειμαιο γυιος του΄' ταδε ' που εχει την ταδε αντιπροσωπεια αυτοκινητων , και εκανα τα ' ταδε '΄επαγγελμα ' που εδειχνε οικονομικη ανεση , οποτε δεν θελω να κοροιδευω τον εαυτο μου , και να πω , οτι ειχα ολες τις ωραιες κοπελες , επειδη εχω ψυχικα χαρισματα και σωματικα ( γυμνασμενος ) ., στο sex μετριος ειμαι , τιποτα σπουδαιο ........
> και με αλλον αερα πλησιαζεις καποια οταν εχεις το back up του χρηματος .............φιγουρατζης δεν ειμαι παντως ......


χορηγούς ψάχνουν σχεδόν όλες..γι'αυτό τις αποφεύγουν οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες για κάτι σοβαρότερο..ασχολησου με ξένες και δεν θα χάσεις..είναι οικονομικα ανεξάρτητες και πληρώνουν τα δικά τους σε αντίθεση με τις δικές μας που απλά θέλουν να το παίζουν ανεξάρτητες με τα λεφτά των αντρων

----------


## Remedy

> χορηγούς ψάχνουν σχεδόν όλες.*.γι'αυτό τις αποφεύγουν οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες για κάτι σοβαρότερο*..ασχολησου με ξένες και δεν θα χάσεις..είναι οικονομικα ανεξάρτητες και πληρώνουν τα δικά τους σε αντίθεση με τις δικές μας που απλά θέλουν να το παίζουν ανεξάρτητες με τα λεφτά των αντρων


ναι, οπως βλεπουμε ολοι γυρω μας, οι ελληνιδες παντρευονται στην πλειοψηφια τους με τουρκους... (οτι ναναι μια ζωη, κρις,,,)
ολο εμπεριστατωμενες αποψεις εισαι... (νοτ)





τσιιιιιιφουυτηηηηηηηη!!!

----------


## Natalia_sups

> στις αποψεις σου περι απιστιας και εγωισμου κλπ δεν διαφωνω καθολου.
> 
> αλλα στην τελευταια παραγραφο, διαφωνω τελειως.
> ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ και δεν εννοεις οτι δεν μπορεις να βρεις ζευγαρι που να μην εχει παιξει απιστια, *γιατι σιγουρα θα ξερεις οτι υπαρχουν τετοια ζευγαρια.*
> μαλλον εννοεις οτι ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ αν την ψαξεις την σχεση τους καπου θα την βρεις μουφα, η να χωλαινει, η να υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα κλπ.
> εδω ειναι που εισαι τελειως λαθος ομως.
> για δυο λογους:
> 1. δεν υπαρχει ΤΕΛΕΙΑ σχεση, γιατι δεν υπαρχουν τελειοι ανθρωποι.
> 2.η σχεση κρινεται απο τους δυο που την ζουν οχι απο τους απ εξω. 
> ...


Καταρχην τυχαινει εγω να μη ξερω ουτε ενα τετοιο ζευγαρι απο οσα ζευγαρια γνωριζω. Αλλα ας πουμε οτι ο δικος μου ο περιγυρος για καποιο λογο μονο ειναι σκατα, τι να πω, μπορει. Τυχαινει ισως, δεν μου αρεσει να κανω γενικευσεις. Αλλα τι να κανουμε που οι αποψεις μας διαμορφωνονται απο τα βιωματα μας και απο το τι βλεπουμε στο περιβαλλον μας; Καποιος μπορει να σου λεει οτι ειδε μονοκερο και οντως να ειδε. Θα το πιστεψεις αμα δεν το δεις η ιδια; Οχι θα υποθεσω. Αλλα τι να κανουμε, δεν αλλαζει το γεγονος οτι η δικια σου εμπειρια ειναι πως δεν υπαρχουν. 
Απο εκει και περα εννοειται οτι κανεις δεν ειναι τελειος, εγω απλα μιλαω για δυο τρια πραγματα που δεν διαπραγματευομαι ως δικα μου στανταρ. Περα απο αυτα ας εχει οσα αδυναμα σημεία και λαθη θελει μια σχεση, ολα ειναι διαχειρησιμα και επιλυσιμα θεληση να υπαρχει. 
Και φυσικα και δεν μου πεφτει λογος για το αν καποιοι νιωθουν οτι εχουν μια πολυ καλη σχεση. Φυσικα και εχει σημασια μονο για αυτους αν θελουν να ειναι μαζι. Αλλα εχω καθε δικαιωμα να μην συμφωνω με τα ιδια κριτηρια του τι ειναι καλη σχεση για τον εαυτο μου και να το θεωρω συμβιβασμο *για εμενα*που δεν θα ηθελα *εγω*. 
Δεν θελω να παρεξηγηθω αλλα δεν ξερω με τι αλλο τροπο να εκφρασω αυτο που θελω τωρα...Μην "μυγιαζεσαι" ειναι η ουσια της σκεψης που θελω να εκφρασω. Αν εσυ συγχωρησες απιστια και θεωρεις πως ειστε καλυτερα απο ποτε και δυνατοτεροι με τον συντροφο σου χαιρομαι, δεν μου πεφτει λογος για τη δικη σου αποφαση και ευτυχια...ασχετα που δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι να σε πειραξουν τα οσα λεω αν οντως ειναι ετσι. Δεν ηθελα με τα γραφομενα μου να χτυπησω "φλεβα" σε οποιουδηποτε μελος...δεν το ειχα λαβει υποψη το ενδεχομενο οταν εκφραζομουν για αυτα επιμονα, αν το ειχα σκεφτει θα ημουν πιο μαζεμμενη...απλα και παλι, δεν θα το εκανα εγω και αυτη την πεποιθηση μου υποστηριζω, τι να κανουμε. Δεν ειναι οτι θα χωρισει κανεις επειδη τους το λεω ουτε οτι χρειαζεται να τους νοιαζει η γνωμη μου για τη σχεση τους οποια και αν ειναι. Οτι συμπερασμα βγαζω το βγαζω για εμενα καθαρα. 
Τωρα για τα υπολοιπα που λες στο τελος και με τον τροπο που τα λες θα μπορουσα να αρπαχτω αλλα ειλικρινα δεν θελω να το κανω ρεμεντι...θα πω απλα πως δεν ισχυει. Ηδη προχωραω στη ζωη μου. Δεν αναμασω κατι για να μη ζησω οπως το εννοησες ξεκαθαρα για εμενα. Το αναμασω για να το επεξεργαστω και η να το χωνεψω η να το φτυσω λολ. Οχι οτι εχω λογο να δωσω λογαριασμο αλλα το κανω ως ενδειξη θετικης διαθεσης.

----------


## chris athens

> ναι, οπως βλεπουμε ολοι γυρω μας, οι ελληνιδες παντρευονται στην πλειοψηφια τους με τουρκους... (οτι ναναι μια ζωη, κρις,,,)
> ολο εμπεριστατωμενες αποψεις εισαι... (νοτ)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> τσιιιιιιφουυτηηηηηηηη!!!


εντάξει δεν ολες ετσι.απλά οι καλές εχουν πιαστεί..παρά πολλές εκεί έξω ψάχνουν για κάτι σοβαρότερο αλλά οι νέοι άντρες δεν φαίνονται ιδιαίτερα πρόθυμοι για κάτι σοβαρότερο με τις περισσότερες εκτός από κάνα σπρώξιμο..εκτός αν η άλλη έχει προίκα..γνωστός μου 150 κιλά πήρε πανέμορφη Αλβανίδα με πτυχίο δουλειά και τον συντηρεί κιόλας.μαγειρεύει .πλένει .κάνει μαζαζ.κάνει δύο δουλειές.διατηρεί την εμφάνιση της σε απίστευτη κατασταση και πολλά άλλα.άντε τώρα να την ανταγωνιστεί η μέση ελληνίδα..και αυτός δεν είναι η εξαίρεση αλλά ο κανόνας..

----------


## nikos2

> ναι, οπως βλεπουμε ολοι γυρω μας, οι ελληνιδες παντρευονται στην πλειοψηφια τους με τουρκους... (νοτ)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



θα παντρευοσασταν τους τουρκους και τους ιταλους και τους γαλλους αν θα ηθελαν αυτοι να παντρευτουν εσας

----------


## chris athens

Μακριά από ελληνιδες..οι πιο φιλοχρηματες από όλες.καμία ισραηλινή.Κορεάτικα η σουηδεζα.νορβηγεζα δεν ζήτησε λεφτά απο φιλους μου.κερασματα με αντάλλαγμα σεξ.εχει γεμισει ο τοπος αδηλωτες..φεμινίστριες του ποπου

----------


## chris athens

Λεφτά θέλουν..αλλά το ονομάζουν σχέση ώστε να καλύπτονται.και καλά ψάχνω σχέση ενώ ψάχνω χορηγό διακριτικά..όλες είναι ίδιες οσο και να θέλουν να το παίξουν διαφορετικες

----------


## elis

Όταν ξεκινάς μία γνωριμία με το να σε κεράσω ένα ποτάκι θα είναι μαλακασ ο άλλος αν δε σε μαδησει

----------


## chris athens

> Όταν ξεκινάς μία γνωριμία με το να σε κεράσω ένα ποτάκι θα είναι μαλακασ ο άλλος αν δε σε μαδησει


αισθάνονται τον εαυτό τους μακακα αν δεν εκμεταλλευτούν τον άλλον.δείχνει το σκεπτικό τους.Δηλαδή εγώ που έχω ένα γνωστό που θέλει να κερνάει όλη την Ώρα πρέπει να τον αφήνω?

----------


## elis

Εγώ που ποτέ δεν ξεκίνησα γνωριμία έτσι σε πληροφορω όλες μου είπαν την αλήθεια για τις γυναίκες

----------


## chris athens

> Εγώ που ποτέ δεν ξεκίνησα γνωριμία έτσι σε πληροφορω όλες μου είπαν την αλήθεια για τις γυναίκες


για εξηγα λίγο καλυτερα

----------


## elis

Δε θα ξεκινάς ποτέ με το να σε κεράσω ένα ποτάκι θα κανεισ χαβαλε από την πρώτη στιγμή κ θα έχεις τις πιο όμορφες

----------


## chris athens

> Δε θα ξεκινάς ποτέ με το να σε κεράσω ένα ποτάκι θα κανεισ χαβαλε από την πρώτη στιγμή κ θα έχεις τις πιο όμορφες


σωστός..αλλά οι περισσότερες ψάχνουν χορηγό άρα δεν το βλέπω πιθανό. Με τις αγγλιδες είναι αλλιως

----------


## elis

Μεγάλε εγώ δεν τα ξέρω γενικά όλες μου οι φίλες είναι τουλάχιστον μοντέλα από αυτές μία στις δέκα παλιά που ήμουν ωραίος πεφτανε τώρα έχω μπαζωσει κ πριν πεις για λεφτά μικρά ειμασταν δε θα παντρευομασταν μόνο βόλτες αλλά τότε όλοι είχαν για βόλτες τώρα δεν έχω Φράγκο κ είμαι μίζερος τότε ήμουν ωραίος κ πλακατζησ

----------


## chris athens

> Μεγάλε εγώ δεν τα ξέρω γενικά όλες μου οι φίλες είναι τουλάχιστον μοντέλα από αυτές μία στις δέκα παλιά που ήμουν ωραίος πεφτανε τώρα έχω μπαζωσει κ πριν πεις για λεφτά μικρά ειμασταν δε θα παντρευομασταν μόνο βόλτες αλλά τότε όλοι είχαν για βόλτες τώρα δεν έχω Φράγκο κ είμαι μίζερος τότε ήμουν ωραίος κ πλακατζησ


Ε τις πήγαινες καμία βολτίτσα και σου καθόντουσαν..δεν χρειάζεται να μιλάς άσχημα για τον εαυτό σου.άκου εκει μπαζωσες.συνελθε και απέκτησε λίγο αυτοεκτίμηση..

----------


## elis

Όχι μεγάλε έχω πιει καφέ με πολλές κ όμορφες δεν τις πήγαινα βόλτα ούτε ακριβά δώρα πήρα ποτέ γτ ήμουν κ είμαι φτωχός εσείς φταίτε που κάνετε επίδειξη πλούτου για να σασ κάτσουν μη με συγκρίνεις εμένα με σασ εσείς γνωρίζετε μία γκόμενα κι αρχίζετε την προσφορά καμία σχέση εγώ με εσάς

----------


## chris athens

> Όχι μεγάλε έχω πιει καφέ με πολλές κ όμορφες δεν τις πήγαινα βόλτα ούτε ακριβά δώρα πήρα ποτέ γτ ήμουν κ είμαι φτωχός εσείς φταίτε που κάνετε επίδειξη πλούτου για να σασ κάτσουν μη με συγκρίνεις εμένα με σασ εσείς γνωρίζετε μία γκόμενα κι αρχίζετε την προσφορά καμία σχέση εγώ με εσάς


σε πιστέψαμε τώρα ...σίγουρα θα τους έκανες παρέα Η θα σου έτρωγαν και χρόνο πέραν του σεξ με κάποιο τροπο

----------


## elis

Εγώ κάνω επειδηξη προσωπικότητας κι εσύ πλούτου μη μας συγκρίνεις είμαστε η μέρα με τη νύχτα

----------


## chris athens

> Εγώ κάνω επειδηξη προσωπικότητας κι εσύ πλούτου μη μας συγκρίνεις είμαστε η μέρα με τη νύχτα


λίγο δυσκολο μου φαίνεται να κάνεις επίδειξη χαρακτήρα σε γυναίκες αρπακτικά και να πιανει.άσε που όπως φαίνεται εχεις αποκτήσει με το μυαλό σου χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση για τα προσόντα σου οποτε θα είσαι και αρκετά ντροπαλός..Εγώ πάλι το ξαναλέω.όλες το πουλάνε και όλες αγοράζονται

----------


## elis

Εντάξει εγώ έκανα το καθήκον μου στα είπα το ότι όλοι αγοράζονται είναι γνωστό

----------


## nikos2

συμφωνω με τον chris οπου εχω ψαξει σε ελληνικη και ξενη βιβλιογραφια οι γυναικες γοητευονται απο το χρημα ανεξαρτητα απο τα
πολιτισμικα χαρακτηριστικα τους γιατι το χρημα ειναι δυναμη


εδω θελω να τονισω οτι αυτο ειναι χαρακτηριστικο ολων των θηλαστικων και ολων των πτηνων τα θηλυκα πηγαινουν μονο με το ποιο δυνατο αρσενικο κτλ.
θελω να πω οτι οι γυναικες εκ φυσεως ειναι γεννημενες πο@νες δεν φταινε αυτες ετσι τις εκανε η φυση.


αυτα τα λιγα, αμα σκεφτω και αλλα θα τα γραψω να τα μοιραστω μαζι σας......

----------


## nikos2

αντιθετα τους αντρες τους γοητευει κυριως η εσωτερικη και εξωτερικη ομορφια της γυναικας η νοικοκυροσυνη της η ικανοτητα της ως μητερα για μια σωστη ανατροφη των παιδιων τους....

----------


## nikos2

για αυτο βλεπουμε ολοι μας τις λιγες σοβαρες γλυκομιλητες χρυσοχερες που λεμε, να ειναι παντα περιζητητες στον αντρικο πληθυσμο για μια σοβαρη σχεση με σκοπο τον γαμο 

ενω αντιθετα οι γυναικες αναλωνουν τα καλυτερα τους χρονια με τα λεγομενα κακα παιδια αυτους που πουλανε μουρη που εχουν ανθυγιεινες συνηθειες οπως καπνισμα ποτο κακη διατροφη ξενυχτια μαγκια και πολλα αλλα που λιγο πολυ ολοι τα ξερουμε και στο τελος τις φτυνουν σαν μασημενη τσιχλα στο πεζοδρομιο για να τις πατανε οι επομενοι

----------


## chris athens

> Εντάξει εγώ έκανα το καθήκον μου στα είπα το ότι όλοι αγοράζονται είναι γνωστό


ειδικά οι γυναίκες

----------


## elis

Ψηλε άσε όταν είναι μικρές κ είσαι μικρός είναι ο καθένας με την αξία του μετά χαλάει χαίρω πολύ κι εγώ άλλαξα κι αυτές αλλάζουν

----------


## elis

> για αυτο βλεπουμε ολοι μας τις λιγες σοβαρες γλυκομιλητες χρυσοχερες που λεμε, να ειναι παντα περιζητητες στον αντρικο πληθυσμο για μια σοβαρη σχεση με σκοπο τον γαμο 
> 
> ενω αντιθετα οι γυναικες αναλωνουν τα καλυτερα τους χρονια με τα λεγομενα κακα παιδια αυτους που πουλανε μουρη που εχουν ανθυγιεινες συνηθειες οπως καπνισμα ποτο κακη διατροφη ξενυχτια μαγκια και πολλα αλλα που λιγο πολυ ολοι τα ξερουμε και στο τελος τις φτυνουν σαν μασημενη τσιχλα στο πεζοδρομιο για να τις πατανε οι επομενοι


Τα κακα παιδιά συνήθως δεν έχουν λεφτά μετά πουλιούνται στο γάμο

----------


## chris athens

> Τα κακα παιδιά συνήθως δεν έχουν λεφτά μετά πουλιούνται στο γάμο


και πριν και μετά πουλιούνται..απλα ο τρόπος πώλησης αλλαζει

----------


## chris athens

> Ψηλε άσε όταν είναι μικρές κ είσαι μικρός είναι ο καθένας με την αξία του μετά χαλάει χαίρω πολύ κι εγώ άλλαξα κι αυτές αλλάζουν


για εξηγα τυπε

----------


## elis

Τα κακα παιδιά συνήθως δεν έχουν λεφτά αυτό είναι αλήθεια

----------


## chris athens

Καμία της προκοπής δεν είναι ελεύθερη πλέον..μόνη λύση εξωτερικο

----------


## elis

Ότι αγαπήσεις είναι μικροσ μετά πουλιεσαι κι αυτό όχι πάντα

----------


## chris athens

> Ότι αγαπήσεις είναι μικροσ μετά πουλιεσαι κι αυτό όχι πάντα


μόνο οι άντρες αγαπουν. Οι γυναίκες εξελικτικά έχουν χάσει αυτή την ικανότητα

----------


## elis

Αυτό ναι μπορεί να ισχύει το πιστεύω κι εγώ που το βασιζεισ όμως

----------


## elis

Αφού ξέρεις την αλήθεια Πέστη μας μην την κρύβεις

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/4qhPRY9Nqv4

----------


## chris athens

> Αυτό ναι μπορεί να ισχύει το πιστεύω κι εγώ που το βασιζεισ όμως


σίγουρα ισχύει..είναι επιφανειακά όντα ολες.Όσο και αν προσπαθούν να το παίξουν βαθιστοχαστες πάντοτε θα είναι φτηνά αντίγραφα του μέσου αληθινού βαθιστοχαστου αντρα..τα ρούχα που φοράνε απλά δεν τους ταιριάζουν

----------


## elis

Οι άντρες είστε αμοιβάδες οι γυναίκες είναι το παν αλλά κλαταρουν πανευκολα

----------


## chris athens

> Οι άντρες είστε αμοιβάδες οι γυναίκες είναι το παν αλλά κλαταρουν πανευκολα


εισαι μισανδρη..για εξηγα

----------


## elis

Όταν ξεκινάς μία γνωριμία με το να σε κεράσω ένα ποτάκι τι είσαι ο μέσος βαθυστόχαστος αντρασ ;

----------


## nikos2

> μόνο οι άντρες αγαπουν. Οι γυναίκες εξελικτικά έχουν χάσει αυτή την ικανότητα





> Αυτό ναι μπορεί να ισχύει το πιστεύω κι εγώ που το βασιζεισ όμως


οι γυναικες ΠΑΝΤΑ αγαπουν υπο ορους. 
αυτοι οι οροι ειναι γενικα πανομοιοτυποι σε καθε γυναικα και περιοριζονται στην διασφαλιση των παιδιων τους κυριως μεσω της οικονομικης ευμαρειας του συζυγου και της σωματικης δυναμης του κυριως στις φτωχες οικονομικα περιοχες.

αυτα τα δυο παντα εχουν μεγαλη σημασια στην ελξη που νιωθουν οι γυναικες προς τους αντρες κυριως κατα την διαρκεια της προσεγγισης
για αυτο λαμβανουν σοβαρα υποψην τους το υψος του, τον σωματοτυπο του, το οικονομικο του προσεχοντας κυριως την ποιοτητα των παπουτσιων του και του υπολοιπου ρουχισμου του, πολλες φορες και το το σλιπακι αν μπορεσουν ακομα και το μπρελοκ με τα κλειδια του αυτοκινητου για να δουν τι μαρκα ειναι ενω δεν παραλειπουν να δουν και τι μαρκα κινητο εχει.
ολα αυτα αποτελουν αντικειμενο σοβαρης συζητησης στις γυναικοπαρεες ενω 

αντιθετα ο αντρας ελκεται μονο απο γυναικεια χαρακτηριστικα που αποπνεουν φρεσκαδα και νεοτητα για αυτο ολες πασχιζουν πολλες φορες ανεπιτυχως να παραμεινουν οσο πιο πολλα χρονια μπορουν νεες με ακριβα μακιγιαζ περιτεχνα χνενισματα διαφορες κολονιες λιφτινκ προσωπου ενυδατικες κρεμες και πολλα αλλα αλλα ο χρονος για τις γυναικες περνα πολυ πολυ γρηγορα.........
σημερα η συνηθισμενη 27ρα ειναι ηδη στην δυση της νεοτητας της..........οταν ο συνηθισμενος αντρας ακομα δεν εχει φτασει στην ακμη του.

----------


## chris athens

> οι γυναικες ΠΑΝΤΑ αγαπουν υπο ορους. 
> αυτοι οι οροι ειναι γενικα πανομοιοτυποι σε καθε γυναικα και περιοριζονται στην διασφαλιση των παιδιων τους κυριως μεσω της οικονομικης ευμαρειας του συζυγου και της σωματικης δυναμης του κυριως στις φτωχες οικονομικα περιοχες.
> 
> αυτα τα δυο παντα εχουν μεγαλη σημασια στην ελξη που νιωθουν οι γυναικες προς τους αντρες κυριως κατα την διαρκεια της προσεγγισης
> για αυτο λαμβανουν σοβαρα υποψην τους το υψος του, τον σωματοτυπο του, το οικονομικο του προσεχοντας κυριως την ποιοτητα των παπουτσιων του και του υπολοιπου ρουχισμου του, πολλες φορες και το το σλιπακι αν μπορεσουν ακομα και το μπρελοκ με τα κλειδια του αυτοκινητου για να δουν τι μαρκα ειναι ενω δεν παραλειπουν να δουν και τι μαρκα κινητο εχει.
> ολα αυτα αποτελουν αντικειμενο σοβαρης συζητησης στις γυναικοπαρεες ενω 
> 
> αντιθετα ο αντρας ελκεται μονο απο γυναικεια χαρακτηριστικα που αποπνεουν φρεσκαδα και νεοτητα για αυτο ολες πασχιζουν πολλες φορες ανεπιτυχως να παραμεινουν οσο πιο πολλα χρονια μπορουν νεες με ακριβα μακιγιαζ περιτεχνα χνενισματα διαφορες κολονιες λιφτινκ προσωπου ενυδατικες κρεμες και πολλα αλλα αλλα ο χρονος για τις γυναικες περνα πολυ πολυ γρηγορα.........
> σημερα η συνηθισμενη 27ρα ειναι ηδη στην δυση της νεοτητας της..........οταν ο συνηθισμενος αντρας ακομα δεν εχει φτασει στην ακμη του.


οι γυναίκες έλκονται απο πορους στάτους.εξασφάλιση κάθε είδους όπως και ο άντρας αλλά σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό ίσως.Όταν λέμε έλκονται σαφώς δεν εννοούμε σεξουαλικά προς αυτούς τους άντρες αλλά βιοποριστικα και καλοπεραστικα κ.σαφώς κάποιοι μπορεί να υποστηρίζουν ότι αυτό είναι σε υποσυνείδητο επίπεδο για παιδιά εγκυμοσυνες και άλλες εξελικτικές θεωρίες.Κατά πόσο ισχύουν είναι άλλο θεμα.το θέμα είναι ότι πολλές ενώ έλκονται από αυτα παρουσιάζουν μια γενική αλλεργία προς τα παιδια.όποιος κατάλαβε καταλαβε

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Αυτο που θελουν ειναι μια παντοτινη πρωτη βδομαδα μιας ρομαντικης ερωτικης σχεσης. Ανεφικτο, αλλα το καταλαβαινουν καπου στα 35+ οπου εκει πλεον δεν μπορουν να βρουν ουτε απλα την πρωτη βδομαδα.

----------


## chris athens

> Αυτο που θελουν ειναι μια παντοτινη πρωτη βδομαδα μιας ρομαντικης ερωτικης σχεσης. Ανεφικτο, αλλα το καταλαβαινουν καπου στα 35+ οπου εκει πλεον δεν μπορουν να βρουν ουτε απλα την πρωτη βδομαδα.


δύσκολοι άνθρωποι οι γυναίκες

----------


## DL010117a

Δεν συμφωνώ πως είναι όλες οι κοπέλες έτσι όπως αναφέρετε, απλά είναι οι περισσότερες. Ίσως στις μικρότερες ηλικίες, να μην τους ενδιαφέρει τόσο το οικονομικό σκέλος, όσο η εμπειρία καθώς θεωρούν ντροπή να είναι κάποιος σήμερα 19 χρονών παρθένος ή παρθένα, κι' αυτό λόγω των κακών προτύπων της κοινωνίας, που μέσα σε αυτά, έχει πέσει όλη η νεολαία. Δεν είναι τυχαίο, που κυρίως στους άντρες φαίνεται αυτό, που κάποιοι από εμάς, έχουν άγχος αν έχουν το κατάλληλο μέγεθος, αλλιώς τέρμα, τελιώσε η ζωή τους μετά, ό,τι να ναι. Οι γυναίκες έχουν άλλα κόμπλεξ, ποτέ δεν ενδιαφέρονται για τους άντρες ίδιας ηλικίας και αυτό το θεωρώ φυσιολογικό, καθώς η ωριμότητα της γυναίκας, είναι εμφανώς αυξημένη, από την πολύ μικρή ηλικία της και μετά στην εφηβεία κ.ο.κ, σε σχέση με τον άντρα. Άρα είναι λογικό, καθώς ο άντρας ωριμάζει αργότερα, να θέλει πχ μια κοπέλα 18 ετών, έναν άντρα 25 και άνω ετών και όχι τους συνομήλικούς της, επειδή τους θεωρεί παιδιά. Πρωταρχικό μέλημα, της κοπέλας, είναι αρχικά η εμπειρία και η εμπειρία επιτυγχάνεται με άντρες πεπατημένους στον σεξουαλικό τομέα ή αλλιώς να αλλάζουν τις γυναίκες, σαν τα πουκάμισα. Και εδώ είναι που ερχόμαστε και λέμε για "καλά" και "κακά" παιδιά. Σαφώς ο ακριβής ορισμός αυτών των δύο, δεν είναι σίγουρος, όμως για εμένα προσωπικά, το "κακό" παιδί, είναι αυτό που ένω έχει σχέση, δεν θα τον χαλάσει να κάνει και ένα one night stand, ενώ για εμένα πάλι, το "καλό" παιδί, είναι ο πιο σταθερός τύπος, που σέβεται την κοπέλα του και την σχέση του και ενδιαφέρεται για εκείνην. Όταν η γυναίκα πάει 30 ετών, εκεί έρχεται το οικονομικό σκέλος, αφού επιζητά μονιμότερες και σταθερότερες σχέσεις και ίσως κάποιες από αυτές να προσβλέπουν και σε γάμο. Για να επιτευχθεί αυτό, το "κακό" παιδί μπαίνει στην άκρη, αφού πρώτα της χάρισε αμέτρητες στιγμές σεξουαλικής χαράς, για να μην πω κάτι χειρότερο και έρχεται η σειρά του "καλού" παιδιού, που έχει προκόψει στην δουλεία του και έχει έναν μισθό και παράλληλα, είναι σταθερός στις σχέσεις του, άρα είναι και ο καλύτερος σύζυγος και πατέρας. Όλα αυτά σύμφωνα με την δική μου κρίση. Το ποιός είναι εμφανώς αδικημένος από τους δύο, το αφήνω στην δικιά σας κρίση.

----------


## chris athens

> Δεν συμφωνώ πως είναι όλες οι κοπέλες έτσι όπως αναφέρετε, απλά είναι οι περισσότερες. Ίσως στις μικρότερες ηλικίες, να μην τους ενδιαφέρει τόσο το οικονομικό σκέλος, όσο η εμπειρία καθώς θεωρούν ντροπή να είναι κάποιος σήμερα 19 χρονών παρθένος ή παρθένα, κι' αυτό λόγω των κακών προτύπων της κοινωνίας, που μέσα σε αυτά, έχει πέσει όλη η νεολαία. Δεν είναι τυχαίο, που κυρίως στους άντρες φαίνεται αυτό, που κάποιοι από εμάς, έχουν άγχος αν έχουν το κατάλληλο μέγεθος, αλλιώς τέρμα, τελιώσε η ζωή τους μετά, ό,τι να ναι. Οι γυναίκες έχουν άλλα κόμπλεξ, ποτέ δεν ενδιαφέρονται για τους άντρες ίδιας ηλικίας και αυτό το θεωρώ φυσιολογικό, καθώς η ωριμότητα της γυναίκας, είναι εμφανώς αυξημένη, από την πολύ μικρή ηλικία της και μετά στην εφηβεία κ.ο.κ, σε σχέση με τον άντρα. Άρα είναι λογικό, καθώς ο άντρας ωριμάζει αργότερα, να θέλει πχ μια κοπέλα 18 ετών, έναν άντρα 25 και άνω ετών και όχι τους συνομήλικούς της, επειδή τους θεωρεί παιδιά. Πρωταρχικό μέλημα, της κοπέλας, είναι αρχικά η εμπειρία και η εμπειρία επιτυγχάνεται με άντρες πεπατημένους στον σεξουαλικό τομέα ή αλλιώς να αλλάζουν τις γυναίκες, σαν τα πουκάμισα. Και εδώ είναι που ερχόμαστε και λέμε για "καλά" και "κακά" παιδιά. Σαφώς ο ακριβής ορισμός αυτών των δύο, δεν είναι σίγουρος, όμως για εμένα προσωπικά, το "κακό" παιδί, είναι αυτό που ένω έχει σχέση, δεν θα τον χαλάσει να κάνει και ένα one night stand, ενώ για εμένα πάλι, το "καλό" παιδί, είναι ο πιο σταθερός τύπος, που σέβεται την κοπέλα του και την σχέση του και ενδιαφέρεται για εκείνην. Όταν η γυναίκα πάει 30 ετών, εκεί έρχεται το οικονομικό σκέλος, αφού επιζητά μονιμότερες και σταθερότερες σχέσεις και ίσως κάποιες από αυτές να προσβλέπουν και σε γάμο. Για να επιτευχθεί αυτό, το "κακό" παιδί μπαίνει στην άκρη, αφού πρώτα της χάρισε αμέτρητες στιγμές σεξουαλικής χαράς, για να μην πω κάτι χειρότερο και έρχεται η σειρά του "καλού" παιδιού, που έχει προκόψει στην δουλεία του και έχει έναν μισθό και παράλληλα, είναι σταθερός στις σχέσεις του, άρα είναι και ο καλύτερος σύζυγος και πατέρας. Όλα αυτά σύμφωνα με την δική μου κρίση. Το ποιός είναι εμφανώς αδικημένος από τους δύο, το αφήνω στην δικιά σας κρίση.


δεν υπάρχουν καλά και κακά παιδιά.πάνε στους μεγάλους γιατί το φυσάνε. Μονο καλοι και κακοι χορηγοι υπάρχουν.αν δεν τους κάτσουν οι καλύτεροι απλά επικεντρώνονται στο χειρότερο χορηγό με τα λιγότερα χρήματα..σεξουαλικές στιγμές και αηδίες..σενάρια επιστημονικής φαντασίας..όλες οι γυναίκες είναι ανοργασμικες.

----------


## Remedy

> δεν υπάρχουν καλά και κακά παιδιά.πάνε στους μεγάλους γιατί το φυσάνε. Μονο καλοι και κακοι χορηγοι υπάρχουν.αν δεν τους κάτσουν οι καλύτεροι απλά επικεντρώνονται στο χειρότερο χορηγό με τα λιγότερα χρήματα..σεξουαλικές στιγμές και αηδίες..σενάρια επιστημονικής φαντασίας..όλες οι γυναίκες είναι ανοργασμικες.


και ολοι οι ανδρες εχουν στυτικη δυσλειτουργια και προωρη εκσπερματιση δηλαδη? ετσι παει?
ΟΧΙ. απλα ψαχνεις αυτον που σου ταιριαζει και στο σεξ και παντου.
εμεις που δεν ψαχναμε χορηγους, τι ειμασταν? ανωμαλες?

----------


## Κύκνος

> και ολοι οι ανδρες εχουν στυτικη δυσλειτουργια και προωρη εκσπερματιση δηλαδη? ετσι παει?
> ΟΧΙ. απλα ψαχνεις αυτον που σου ταιριαζει και στο σεξ και παντου.
> εμεις που δεν ψαχναμε χορηγους, τι ειμασταν? ανωμαλες?


Τι λες βρε Remedy κι εσύ όταν δεν έψαχνες χορηγό και κρύβεσαι; Παραδέξου το! Αφού το λέει ο chris έτσι είναι...όλες τα λεφτά μας νοιάζουν...ο γιατρός είπε να λέμε πάντα "ναι"...

----------


## archangel

> Τι λες βρε Remedy κι εσύ όταν δεν έψαχνες χορηγό και κρύβεσαι; Παραδέξου το! Αφού το λέει ο chris έτσι είναι...όλες τα λεφτά μας νοιάζουν...ο γιατρός είπε να λέμε πάντα "ναι"...


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα χαχα

----------


## Remedy

> Τι λες βρε Remedy κι εσύ όταν δεν έψαχνες χορηγό και κρύβεσαι; Παραδέξου το! Αφού το λέει ο chris έτσι είναι...όλες τα λεφτά μας νοιάζουν...ο γιατρός είπε να λέμε πάντα "ναι"...


ελα ντε... δικιο εχεις.
ΝΑΙ, λοιπον!!

----------


## archangel

> δεν υπάρχουν καλά και κακά παιδιά.πάνε στους μεγάλους γιατί το φυσάνε. Μονο καλοι και κακοι χορηγοι υπάρχουν.αν δεν τους κάτσουν οι καλύτεροι απλά επικεντρώνονται στο χειρότερο χορηγό με τα λιγότερα χρήματα..σεξουαλικές στιγμές και αηδίες..σενάρια επιστημονικής φαντασίας..όλες οι γυναίκες είναι ανοργασμικες.



λοιπον chris ακου κατι. Θελω να σου πω 2 πραγματα.

1. οι κοπέλες που κυνηγάνε πλουσιο δεν φταινε. Οι γονεις τους φταινε. Μια φορα ειχα παει στο σπίτι ενος φίλου μου. Αυτός είχε ενα πανεμορφο κοριτσακι, 6 δημοτικου πηγαινε τοτε. Δεν θυμαμαι πως πηγε η κουβεντα εκει αλλα σε ενα σημειο και οι δυο γονεις του έλεγε μπροστα μου στο παιδι τους να βρει εναν πλουσιο, ακομα και γερο, να του τρωει τα λεφτα και οτι θέλει θα το εχει μετα και διαφορα τετοια. Ακουγοντας αυτο τους ειπα "τι μαλακίες λετε στο παιδι ρε σεις;" και μου επιτέθηκαν και οι δυο λεγοντας μου να μην ανακατευομαι στην "ανατροφη" του παιδιού τους.
Ειλικρινα αυτο με νευριασε πολυ και ισως το παρακανα αλλα γυρισα στο παιδι και του είπα πως οι γονεις του εχουν δικιο και να τους ακουσει. Και δε χρειαζεται να σπουδασει. Να μαθει να δινει κωλο μονο και ειναι ετοιμη. Οι αλλοι μου είπαν τι λεω στο παιδι και τους απάντησα "Το ίδιο με αυτο που τις λεγατε εσεις ειναι" Η μανα με αγριοκοιτουσε ενω ο πατερας χαμηλωσε το κεφαλι.
Ξερω πως ειναι υπερβολικο αλλα με θυμωσε οι συμπεριφορά τους.

2. Κανεις λάθος που λες πως δεν κοιτανε τα κακα παιδια και ειναι ανοργασμικές. Ερωτηση. Αν ειναι οπως λες και κοιτάνε τα λεφτα μονο τοτε γτ εκεινες που παντρευονται πλουσιους κανουν σεξ με άλλους αντρες διακινδυνευοντας να χάσουν τα λεφτα αφου ειναι ανοργασμικές;

----------


## DL010117a

> λοιπον chris ακου κατι. Θελω να σου πω 2 πραγματα.
> 
> 1. οι κοπέλες που κυνηγάνε πλουσιο δεν φταινε. Οι γονεις τους φταινε. Μια φορα ειχα παει στο σπίτι ενος φίλου μου. Αυτός είχε ενα πανεμορφο κοριτσακι, 6 δημοτικου πηγαινε τοτε. Δεν θυμαμαι πως πηγε η κουβεντα εκει αλλα σε ενα σημειο και οι δυο γονεις του έλεγε μπροστα μου στο παιδι τους να βρει εναν πλουσιο, ακομα και γερο, να του τρωει τα λεφτα και οτι θέλει θα το εχει μετα και διαφορα τετοια. Ακουγοντας αυτο τους ειπα "τι μαλακίες λετε στο παιδι ρε σεις;" και μου επιτέθηκαν και οι δυο λεγοντας μου να μην ανακατευομαι στην "ανατροφη" του παιδιού τους.
> Ειλικρινα αυτο με νευριασε πολυ και ισως το παρακανα αλλα γυρισα στο παιδι και του είπα πως οι γονεις του εχουν δικιο και να τους ακουσει. Και δε χρειαζεται να σπουδασει. Να μαθει να δινει κωλο μονο και ειναι ετοιμη. Οι αλλοι μου είπαν τι λεω στο παιδι και τους απάντησα "Το ίδιο με αυτο που τις λεγατε εσεις ειναι" Η μανα με αγριοκοιτουσε ενω ο πατερας χαμηλωσε το κεφαλι.
> Ξερω πως ειναι υπερβολικο αλλα με θυμωσε οι συμπεριφορά τους.
> 
> 2. Κανεις λάθος που λες πως δεν κοιτανε τα κακα παιδια και ειναι ανοργασμικές. Ερωτηση. Αν ειναι οπως λες και κοιτάνε τα λεφτα μονο τοτε γτ εκεινες που παντρευονται πλουσιους κανουν σεξ με άλλους αντρες διακινδυνευοντας να χάσουν τα λεφτα αφου ειναι ανοργασμικές;


Υπάρχουν τέτοιοι γονείς που λένε τέτοια πράγματα στο παιδί τους; Καλά έκανες και φέρθηκες έτσι...

----------


## nikos2

> Τι λες βρε Remedy κι εσύ όταν δεν έψαχνες χορηγό και κρύβεσαι; Παραδέξου το! Αφού το λέει ο chris έτσι είναι...όλες τα λεφτά μας νοιάζουν...ο γιατρός είπε να λέμε πάντα "ναι"...


http://www.papapan.gr/issues/17-diff...s-of-the-sexes
ψυχιατρος τα εγραψε. για οσες βαριουνται να διαβασουν λεει.......


Ενώ οι άντρες δίνουν έμφαση στην εξωτερική ελκυστικότητα, οι γυναίκες προσέχουν περισσότερο την κοινωνική και οικονομική κατάσταση του άντρα, τις φιλοδοξίες, τη δύναμη του χαρακτήρα και την εξυπνάδα. Η μεγαλύτερη διαφορά μεταξύ των φύλων σημειώθηκε στην έλξη που προκαλεί η οικονομική και κοινωνική θέση, κάτι που έχει σχέση με την επάρκεια του άντρα ως προμηθευτή. Ενδείξεις ότι οι άντρες ελκύονται ερωτικά κυρίως από την ομορφιά και οι γυναίκες κυρίως από την κοινωνική θέση αποδείχθηκαν έγκυρες σε μελέτες πάνω σε εκατοντάδες υποκειμένους, διαφορετικών ηλικιών και διαφορετικών πολιτισμών.



Οι γυναίκες είναι πολύ πιο πρόθυμες από τους άντρες να παντρευτούν κάποιον που δεν έχει ελκυστικό παρουσιαστικό ή κάποιον που είναι μεγαλύτερος κατά πέντε ή παραπάνω χρόνια από αυτές, εάν αυτός ο κάποιος έχει μεγαλύτερο εισόδημα ή είναι περισσότερο μορφωμένος από τις ίδιες. 


Οι άντρες ψάχνουν για «ενδείξεις ικανότητας αναπαραγωγής» - εμφάνιση και νεότητα - , ενώ οι γυναίκες ψάχνουν για «ενδείξεις ικανότητας απόκτησης εισοδήματος» - ωριμότητα και πραγματική ή ενδεχόμενη οικονομική ασφάλεια



Οι γυναίκες δεν προτιμούν μόνο να έχουν τον άντρα τους ψηλά, αλλά τείνουν επίσης να παντρεύονται άντρες που κατέχουν υψηλές κοινωνικές θέσεις


τα λεμε και τα ξαναλεμε και εσεις νομιζετε οτι δεν ξερουμε που ζουμε

----------


## chris athens

> λοιπον chris ακου κατι. Θελω να σου πω 2 πραγματα.
> 
> 1. οι κοπέλες που κυνηγάνε πλουσιο δεν φταινε. Οι γονεις τους φταινε. Μια φορα ειχα παει στο σπίτι ενος φίλου μου. Αυτός είχε ενα πανεμορφο κοριτσακι, 6 δημοτικου πηγαινε τοτε. Δεν θυμαμαι πως πηγε η κουβεντα εκει αλλα σε ενα σημειο και οι δυο γονεις του έλεγε μπροστα μου στο παιδι τους να βρει εναν πλουσιο, ακομα και γερο, να του τρωει τα λεφτα και οτι θέλει θα το εχει μετα και διαφορα τετοια. Ακουγοντας αυτο τους ειπα "τι μαλακίες λετε στο παιδι ρε σεις;" και μου επιτέθηκαν και οι δυο λεγοντας μου να μην ανακατευομαι στην "ανατροφη" του παιδιού τους.
> Ειλικρινα αυτο με νευριασε πολυ και ισως το παρακανα αλλα γυρισα στο παιδι και του είπα πως οι γονεις του εχουν δικιο και να τους ακουσει. Και δε χρειαζεται να σπουδασει. Να μαθει να δινει κωλο μονο και ειναι ετοιμη. Οι αλλοι μου είπαν τι λεω στο παιδι και τους απάντησα "Το ίδιο με αυτο που τις λεγατε εσεις ειναι" Η μανα με αγριοκοιτουσε ενω ο πατερας χαμηλωσε το κεφαλι.
> Ξερω πως ειναι υπερβολικο αλλα με θυμωσε οι συμπεριφορά τους.
> 
> 2. Κανεις λάθος που λες πως δεν κοιτανε τα κακα παιδια και ειναι ανοργασμικές. Ερωτηση. Αν ειναι οπως λες και κοιτάνε τα λεφτα μονο τοτε γτ εκεινες που παντρευονται πλουσιους κανουν σεξ με άλλους αντρες διακινδυνευοντας να χάσουν τα λεφτα αφου ειναι ανοργασμικές;


εξηγήτε το τελευταίο αλλά βαριέμαι..έχω ρωτήσει σεξολογο φίλη.οι περισσότερες γυναίκες δεν γουστάρουν σεξ οπως ο άντρας.Έτσι μου είπε.σε πολλές δεν αρέσει καθόλου.αμερικανίδα είναι.απλα θέλουν να διατηρούν μια σχέση με το αρσενικό συνήθως η να επιβεβαιώνουν το είναι τους και το κανουν.το σεξ είναι τελευταίο στη λίστα τους.Η ειδικός τα είπες αυτα

----------


## archangel

> εξηγήτε το τελευταίο αλλά βαριέμαι..έχω ρωτήσει σεξολογο φίλη.οι περισσότερες γυναίκες δεν γουστάρουν σεξ οπως ο άντρας.Έτσι μου είπε.σε πολλές δεν αρέσει καθόλου.αμερικανίδα είναι.απλα θέλουν να διατηρούν μια σχέση με το αρσενικό συνήθως η να επιβεβαιώνουν το είναι τους και το κανουν.το σεξ είναι τελευταίο στη λίστα τους.Η ειδικός τα είπες αυτα



και για να επιβεβαιόσουν το είναι τους διακινδυνευουν τα λεφτα που τόσο θέλουν; 
Και όταν κερατωνουν το αγόρι τους που εχει μια καλη δουλεια με εναν αλητάμπουρα που τον ταιζουν οι γονεις του και το μονο που κανει ολη μερα είναι να κάνει βόλτες με την μηχανη και να πηγαινει σε καφετεριες;
Φιλε σορυ αλλα αυτο που λεει αυτη η σεξολόγος δεν το πιστευω. Εχω ακουσει μαλιστα κι εγω σεξολογο, τον ασκητη που λέει ακριβως το αντιθετο με αυτο που λεει εκεινη η σεξολόγος.

----------


## chris athens

> και για να επιβεβαιόσουν το είναι τους διακινδυνευουν τα λεφτα που τόσο θέλουν; 
> Και όταν κερατωνουν το αγόρι τους που εχει μια καλη δουλεια με εναν αλητάμπουρα που τον ταιζουν οι γονεις του και το μονο που κανει ολη μερα είναι να κάνει βόλτες με την μηχανη και να πηγαινει σε καφετεριες;
> Φιλε σορυ αλλα αυτο που λεει αυτη η σεξολόγος δεν το πιστευω. Εχω ακουσει μαλιστα κι εγω σεξολογο, τον ασκητη που λέει ακριβως το αντιθετο με αυτο που λεει εκεινη η σεξολόγος.


μην πιστεύεις..Τώρα πόσες είναι αυτές δεν ξέρω.ίσως να έχουν και αυτές κάποια ανεξαρτησια και να είναι χαλαρές και να θελουν να αποδειξουν κατι στον εαυτο τους.Ο ασκητής συμφωνεί με τα λεγόμενα μου.τα κινητρα τους δεν ειναι τοσο σαρκικα

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Παντως το εχουμε παρεξηγησει το θεμα σεξ. Αντε πανω στα ντουζενια της νιοτης να το ζητας συχνα, εκει που στην ουσια ζεις για να ζεις, παρορμητικοτητα και τρελα στο φουλ.
Αυτοι που ζητανε το σεξ συχνα νομιζω εχουν ενα κενο μεσα τους που τους βασανιζει. Στην ουσια ζητανε την επιβεβαιωση και οχι τοσο την διαδικασια του σεξ, απο καινουργιους συντροφους. Σαν καταχρηση ας πουμε, καπου να νοιωσουν οτι ειμαι κι εγω εδω, ζω. Δεν ειναι τυχαιο απο αυτα που βλεπω μεχρι τωρα, 40 χρονων, οι γαμικουλες, τα κακα παιδια, τα τσουλακια, τα *******κια, ειναι επιρρεπης σε αλκοολ, τσιγαρα, ξενυχτια, ουσιες κτλ. Σαν να θελουν να ξεφυγουν απο "κατι".
Οσους ξερω σαν συγκροτημενες προσωπικοτητες με τα χομπι τους, φιλους, δουλεια, μια καθημερινοτητα που την απολαμβανουν, δεν γυρναει ο κοσμος τους γυρω απο το σεξ.

----------


## DL010117a

> Παντως το εχουμε παρεξηγησει το θεμα σεξ. Αντε πανω στα ντουζενια της νιοτης να το ζητας συχνα, εκει που στην ουσια ζεις για να ζεις, παρορμητικοτητα και τρελα στο φουλ.
> Αυτοι που ζητανε το σεξ συχνα νομιζω εχουν ενα κενο μεσα τους που τους βασανιζει. Στην ουσια ζητανε την επιβεβαιωση και οχι τοσο την διαδικασια του σεξ, απο καινουργιους συντροφους. Σαν καταχρηση ας πουμε, καπου να νοιωσουν οτι ειμαι κι εγω εδω, ζω. Δεν ειναι τυχαιο απο αυτα που βλεπω μεχρι τωρα, 40 χρονων, οι γαμικουλες, τα κακα παιδια, τα τσουλακια, τα *******κια, ειναι επιρρεπης σε αλκοολ, τσιγαρα, ξενυχτια, ουσιες κτλ. Σαν να θελουν να ξεφυγουν απο "κατι".
> Οσους ξερω σαν συγκροτημενες προσωπικοτητες με τα χομπι τους, φιλους, δουλεια, μια καθημερινοτητα που την απολαμβανουν, δεν γυρναει ο κοσμος τους γυρω απο το σεξ.


Πολύ σωστά. Όλα γύρω μας περιστρέφονται γύρω από το σεξ και ξεχνάμε ποιές είναι οι πραγματικές απολαύσεις της ζωής...

----------


## Macgyver

> χορηγούς ψάχνουν σχεδόν όλες..γι'αυτό τις αποφεύγουν οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες για κάτι σοβαρότερο..ασχολησου με ξένες και δεν θα χάσεις..είναι οικονομικα ανεξάρτητες και πληρώνουν τα δικά τους σε αντίθεση με τις δικές μας που απλά θέλουν να το παίζουν ανεξάρτητες με τα λεφτά των αντρων


Χορηγος δεν γινομαι με τιποτα , αλλα αν μπορω να κανω τα δωρακια μου , γιατι οχι ? ετσι κι αλλλιως , κανω καλη ρεγουλα στα χρηματα μου , ουδεις και τιποτα μπορει να με βγαλει απο τον δρομο μου ....................ξενες τωρα , που να βρεις , απο φεις ? δεν εχω φεις , δεν πιστευω σε αυτον τον τροπο γνωριμιας ........... και να σου πω , προτιμω μια Ελληνιδα ........... υπαρχουν καλες περιπτωσεις ........δεν ειναι ολες συμφεροντολογες , το να υπολογιζουν και οτι θαχουν μια οικ. ανεση απο μενα , ουδολως μενοχλει , τα ' αρπακτικα ' τα ΄κοβω ΄απο χιλιομετρο ........εμ , 55 ετων ειμαι , μπορω και ξεχωριζω .......
οτι οι ξενες , πχ Αμερικανιδες ειναι πιο ευκολες στην προσεγγιση , αληθευει ........ εδω , μονο μεσω παρεας , ενος τριτου , οχι στο ξεκαρφωτο .......

----------


## chris athens

> Παντως το εχουμε παρεξηγησει το θεμα σεξ. Αντε πανω στα ντουζενια της νιοτης να το ζητας συχνα, εκει που στην ουσια ζεις για να ζεις, παρορμητικοτητα και τρελα στο φουλ.
> Αυτοι που ζητανε το σεξ συχνα νομιζω εχουν ενα κενο μεσα τους που τους βασανιζει. Στην ουσια ζητανε την επιβεβαιωση και οχι τοσο την διαδικασια του σεξ, απο καινουργιους συντροφους. Σαν καταχρηση ας πουμε, καπου να νοιωσουν οτι ειμαι κι εγω εδω, ζω. Δεν ειναι τυχαιο απο αυτα που βλεπω μεχρι τωρα, 40 χρονων, οι γαμικουλες, τα κακα παιδια, τα τσουλακια, τα *******κια, ειναι επιρρεπης σε αλκοολ, τσιγαρα, ξενυχτια, ουσιες κτλ. Σαν να θελουν να ξεφυγουν απο "κατι".
> Οσους ξερω σαν συγκροτημενες προσωπικοτητες με τα χομπι τους, φιλους, δουλεια, μια καθημερινοτητα που την απολαμβανουν, δεν γυρναει ο κοσμος τους γυρω απο το σεξ.


ο άντρας πάντα ζητάει καθαρά σαρκική απόλαυση.σχεδόν με ζωώδη ορμή στην εναλλαγή συντρόφων..Από την άλλη οι γυναίκες δεν νοιάζονται τόσο για την σαρκικη επαφή οσο για τη ροματζο και το ενδιαφέρον του νέου συντρόφου που τις μεθαει και καλύπτει όποιες ανασφάλειες έχουν..μες στο παιχνίδι έρχεται και η σεξουαλική πράξη βέβαια σαν ένα όχι τόσο ενδιαφέρον κομμάτι της σχέσης για την γυναικα.το ενδιαφέρον και ο θαυμασμός του νέου συντρόφου είναι από τα σημαντικότερακομμάτια που ενδιαφέρουν την γυναικα έξω από την αναπαραγωγική πραξη..

----------


## chris athens

> Χορηγος δεν γινομαι με τιποτα , αλλα αν μπορω να κανω τα δωρακια μου , γιατι οχι ? ετσι κι αλλλιως , κανω καλη ρεγουλα στα χρηματα μου , ουδεις και τιποτα μπορει να με βγαλει απο τον δρομο μου ....................ξενες τωρα , που να βρεις , απο φεις ? δεν εχω φεις , δεν πιστευω σε αυτον τον τροπο γνωριμιας ........... και να σου πω , προτιμω μια Ελληνιδα ........... υπαρχουν καλες περιπτωσεις ........δεν ειναι ολες συμφεροντολογες , το να υπολογιζουν και οτι θαχουν μια οικ. ανεση απο μενα , ουδολως μενοχλει , τα ' αρπακτικα ' τα ΄κοβω ΄απο χιλιομετρο ........εμ , 55 ετων ειμαι , μπορω και ξεχωριζω .......
> οτι οι ξενες , πχ Αμερικανιδες ειναι πιο ευκολες στην προσεγγιση , αληθευει ........ εδω , μονο μεσω παρεας , ενος τριτου , οχι στο ξεκαρφωτο .......


τα πάρα λέω με τους χορηγούς για χαβαλέ περισσότερο..οι αμερικανιδες όντως είναι καλύτερες στις συμπεριφορά τους.Ποιο ανοιχτές για γνωριμίες συνήθως από την Μέση ελληνίδα όπως είπες..Χωρίς να τα βάζουν τόσο όλα σε κουτάκια..Αυτό με τις παρέες είναι άστα.μιλάς στην ίδια κοπέλα από παρέα και μπορεί να στην πέσει και η ίδια διακριτικά και αν τις μιλήσεις ως ξένος από φεισ.Δεν σου απαντάει.δύσκολες ειναι

----------


## Κύκνος

> http://www.papapan.gr/issues/17-diff...s-of-the-sexes
> ψυχιατρος τα εγραψε. για οσες βαριουνται να διαβασουν λεει.......
> 
> 
> Ενώ οι άντρες δίνουν έμφαση στην εξωτερική ελκυστικότητα, οι γυναίκες προσέχουν περισσότερο την κοινωνική και οικονομική κατάσταση του άντρα, τις φιλοδοξίες, τη δύναμη του χαρακτήρα και την εξυπνάδα. Η μεγαλύτερη διαφορά μεταξύ των φύλων σημειώθηκε στην έλξη που προκαλεί η οικονομική και κοινωνική θέση, κάτι που έχει σχέση με την επάρκεια του άντρα ως προμηθευτή. Ενδείξεις ότι οι άντρες ελκύονται ερωτικά κυρίως από την ομορφιά και οι γυναίκες κυρίως από την κοινωνική θέση αποδείχθηκαν έγκυρες σε μελέτες πάνω σε εκατοντάδες υποκειμένους, διαφορετικών ηλικιών και διαφορετικών πολιτισμών.
> 
> 
> 
> Οι γυναίκες είναι πολύ πιο πρόθυμες από τους άντρες να παντρευτούν κάποιον που δεν έχει ελκυστικό παρουσιαστικό ή κάποιον που είναι μεγαλύτερος κατά πέντε ή παραπάνω χρόνια από αυτές, εάν αυτός ο κάποιος έχει μεγαλύτερο εισόδημα ή είναι περισσότερο μορφωμένος από τις ίδιες. 
> ...


Νίκο κι εσύ κι ο ψυχίατρος μπορείτε να χτυπιέστε όσο θέλετε αλλά δεν μπορείτε να με πείσετε ότι θέλω κάτι που δεν θέλω...κι αυτό που θέλω είναι ένας άντρας στην ηλικία μου που να μου αρέσει εμφανισιακά, να με αγαπάει και να με σέβεται όπως θα κάνω κι εγώ (αλλιώς δεν θα τον παντρευτώ) και να έχει απλά δουλειά με νορμάλ χρήματα, ούτε εγώ έχω τα πολλά χρήματα...μπορείς να συνεχίσεις να έχεις τη γνώμη σου αλλά δεν θα με κάνει κανείς να παραδεχτώ κάτι που δεν ισχύει, για μένα προσωπικά πάντα...

----------


## giorgos35

> *Εγώ κάνω επειδηξη προσωπικότητας* κι εσύ πλούτου μη μας συγκρίνεις είμαστε η μέρα με τη νύχτα


τωρα σε παραδεχτηκα

----------


## giorgos35

> ο άντρας πάντα ζητάει καθαρά σαρκική απόλαυση.σχεδόν με ζωώδη ορμή στην εναλλαγή συντρόφων..Από την άλλη οι γυναίκες δεν νοιάζονται τόσο για την σαρκικη επαφή οσο για τη ροματζο και το ενδιαφέρον του νέου συντρόφου που τις μεθαει και καλύπτει όποιες ανασφάλειες έχουν..μες στο παιχνίδι έρχεται και η σεξουαλική πράξη βέβαια σαν ένα όχι τόσο ενδιαφέρον κομμάτι της σχέσης για την γυναικα.το ενδιαφέρον και ο θαυμασμός του νέου συντρόφου είναι από τα σημαντικότερακομμάτια που ενδιαφέρουν την γυναικα έξω από την αναπαραγωγική πραξη..


οχι παντα.αλλα της περισσοτερες φορες αυτο ζηταει

----------


## giorgos35

> κοιτα ποιος μιλαει....


χαχαχαχαχαχααχ

----------


## giorgos35

> εντάξει δεν ολες ετσι.απλά οι καλές εχουν πιαστεί..παρά πολλές εκεί έξω ψάχνουν για κάτι σοβαρότερο αλλά οι νέοι άντρες δεν φαίνονται ιδιαίτερα πρόθυμοι για κάτι σοβαρότερο με τις περισσότερες εκτός από κάνα σπρώξιμο..εκτός αν η άλλη έχει προίκα..γνωστός μου 150 κιλά πήρε πανέμορφη Αλβανίδα με πτυχίο δουλειά και τον συντηρεί κιόλας.μαγειρεύει .πλένει .κάνει μαζαζ.κάνει δύο δουλειές.διατηρεί την εμφάνιση της σε απίστευτη κατασταση και πολλά άλλα.άντε τώρα να την ανταγωνιστεί η μέση ελληνίδα..και αυτός δεν είναι η εξαίρεση αλλά ο κανόνας..


πες το φιλο σου να μας πει τη μαγικη συνταγη

----------


## chris athens

> οχι παντα.αλλα της περισσοτερες φορες αυτο ζηταει


οι ανωμαλίες στο σύστημά πάντα θα υπάρχουν για να μας δείχνουν το απίστευτο.απλα τραγικές εξαιρέσεις

----------


## chris athens

> πες το φιλο σου να μας πει τη μαγικη συνταγη


τωρα κανείς πλάκα μου φαίνεται.όποιος θέλει βρίσκει τέτοια γυναίκα.το θέμα είναι αν θέλει να δεσμευτεί ακόμα και έτσι.Πολύ δεν θέλουν την παραμικρή δέσμευση με μια γυναίκα οσο ωραία και να ειναι...

----------


## chris athens

> Νίκο κι εσύ κι ο ψυχίατρος μπορείτε να χτυπιέστε όσο θέλετε αλλά δεν μπορείτε να με πείσετε ότι θέλω κάτι που δεν θέλω...κι αυτό που θέλω είναι ένας άντρας στην ηλικία μου που να μου αρέσει εμφανισιακά, να με αγαπάει και να με σέβεται όπως θα κάνω κι εγώ (αλλιώς δεν θα τον παντρευτώ) και να έχει απλά δουλειά με νορμάλ χρήματα, ούτε εγώ έχω τα πολλά χρήματα...μπορείς να συνεχίσεις να έχεις τη γνώμη σου αλλά δεν θα με κάνει κανείς να παραδεχτώ κάτι που δεν ισχύει, για μένα προσωπικά πάντα...


αχ άμα ξέρατε τι θελετε κυκνε

----------


## giorgos35

> μόνο οι άντρες αγαπουν. Οι γυναίκες εξελικτικά έχουν χάσει αυτή την ικανότητα


καλησπερα φιλε μου,μηπως αν θελεις μπορεις να μου πεις την ηλικια σου??

----------


## chris athens

> καλησπερα φιλε μου,μηπως αν θελεις μπορεις να μου πεις την ηλικια σου??


28 στα 29.Γιατί Ρωτάς?

----------


## Κύκνος

> αχ άμα ξέρατε τι θελετε κυκνε


Εγώ ξέρω πολύ καλά τι θέλω και το είπα...δεν είμαι κοριτσάκι να μην ξέρω τι μου γίνεται...οι μικρές κοπέλες ίσως να είναι λίγο φτερά στον άνεμο, δεν παίρνω όρκο...

----------


## chris athens

> Εγώ ξέρω πολύ καλά τι θέλω και το είπα...δεν είμαι κοριτσάκι να μην ξέρω τι μου γίνεται...οι μικρές κοπέλες ίσως να είναι λίγο φτερά στον άνεμο, δεν παίρνω όρκο...


τωρα να είσαι κοριτσάκι η αγοράκι αυτό δεν το ξερω

----------


## Κύκνος

> τωρα να είσαι κοριτσάκι η αγοράκι αυτό δεν το ξερω


Γυναίκα είμαι φυσικά...εννοούσα ότι δεν είμαι μικρή σε ηλικία...

----------


## giorgos35

> 28 στα 29.Γιατί Ρωτάς?


ρε φιλε.απο τι καταλαβα απο οσα εχω διαβασει εως τωρα πιστευης οτι οι γυναικες αν οχι ολες οι πιο πολλες θελουν εναν ανδρα κυριως για ταα φραγκα???και επισεις ολες ειναι που..νες???/ καταλαβα σωστα????γιατι παιζει να καταλαβα και λαθος

----------


## chris athens

> ρε φιλε.απο τι καταλαβα απο οσα εχω διαβασει εως τωρα πιστευης οτι οι γυναικες αν οχι ολες οι πιο πολλες θελουν εναν ανδρα κυριως για ταα φραγκα???και επισεις ολες ειναι που..νες???/ καταλαβα σωστα????γιατι παιζει να καταλαβα και λαθος


όχι έτσι ακριβώς. Κάνω αρκετά πλάκα επειδή βαριέμαι κιόλας..απλα τα κίνητρα της για την έναρξη μιας σχέσης ίσως να είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά από του μεσου άντρα.ωραία λέω εγώ τώρα σε εσένα να μου πεις εσύ γιατί νομίζεις θέλει μια γυναίκα έναν αντρα για σχέση?για ποιο λόγο θέλει να σχετίζεται μαζί του?

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Ναι καλυτερο αυτο... Απλως σε ενα σχόλιο είχες πει πως ειμαστε γουρούνια και αυτο με πληγωσε.
> Εξαλλου το 20% ειναι για αυτους. δεν σημαινει πως παγκοσμια είναι 20% μπορει μεγαλυτερο μπορει μικρότερο. Οπως και το 3% των γυναικων. 
> Το ψευτο- φεμινιστριες το λεω για αυτές που λενε πως ειναι φεμινιστριες ενω δεν ξέρουν τι είναι αυτο καν. Απλως βγαζουν το μισος που εχουν για τους αντρες και τους κατηγορουν για όλα. Δεν το αναφερω για τις πραγματικες φεμινιστριες που παλεψαν για τα δικαιώματα που σημερα έχουν οι γυναικες. Για μενα αυτες πήραν τον τίτλο αυτών των υπέροχων γυναικών και το έριξαν στην λάσπη για να καληψουν τον σεξισμό τους. 
> 
> Δυστηχως υπηρχε. Και μάλιστα πριν 1-2 χρόνια ειχε γινει χαμός με αυτη την ερευνα σε διαφορα μεσα (Facebook κλπ).
> Να αυτη ειναι η "ερευνα" http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/267474...#axzz4iVU55cPj
> 
> Εαν ειδες το βίντεο θα κατάλαβες τι σοι ερευνα είναι.....


Τωρα ειδα το μηνυμα σου αρχαγγελε...και σε πολυ καλη στιγμη, μου φαινεται αστεια και ευστοχη στιγμη για τον εξης λογο: Μιλας για μισανδρια στο σχολιο σου που παραθετω απο πανω....αφηνω λοιπον εδω το νεο μου σχολιο για να το καμαρωσουμε σε αντιπαραθεση με ολα τα σχολια μεταξυ μερικων αντρων που μεσολαβησαν απο τοτε μεχρι τωρα σε αυτο το θρεντ... :P
Και σορυ αλλα δε θυμαμαι να ειπα πουθενα οτι "ολοι οι αντρες ειναι...(συμπληρωσε). 
Αλλα εσεις εδω στο φορουμ καθεστε και ρωτατε τι θελουν οι γυναικες (λες και θελουν ολες το ιδιο πραγμα), αλλοι λενε δε ξερουν να αγαπανε, αλλος λεει ολες το πουλανε και ολες αγοραζονται και τετοια ομορφα....λολ...δειξε μου μια γυναικα που εκανε τετοια εξωφρενικη γενικευση μεσα στο φορουμ. 
Ολοι εχουμε τα θεματα μας που επεξεργαζομαστε και τα ευαισθητα σημεια μας και τις πληγες μας η το αχτι μας. Αλλα ουδεποτε ειπα οτι ολοι οι αντρες ειναι μπλα μπλα μπλα....απογοητευομαι θυμωνω και θλιβομαι οταν βλεπω στο φορουμ θεματα που ο αντρας κανει μαλακιες; Ναι, χτυπαει σε ευαισθητες χορδες μου και θα πω πραγματα, ανθρωπος ειμαι. Αλλα δεν θα το τραβηξουμε και στα ακρα. Ο μονος λογος που κανουμε αυτη τη συζητηση ολοι εδω μεσα ειναι επειδη *θελουμε* να αγαπησουμε και να αγαπηθουμε, θελουμε ναωτα βρουμε (και μαζι δε κανουμε και χωρια δε μπορουμε κλπ κλπ λολ). 
Δεν θα καταδικασω τον καθε αντρα, αλιμονο...Οποτε τι μυγιαζεστε ρε αγορια; λολ
Απο εκει και περα ναι θεωρω τον εαυτο μου φεμινιστρια και χεστηκα με τι το συνδιαζετε στο μυαλο σας. Αυτο δεν με κανει μισανδρη ουτε με εμποδιζει απο το να σεβομαι τους αντρες που το αξιζουν ουτε απο το να αγαπησω καποιον. Απλα θετω διαφορετικους ορους και στανταρ και ορια για εμενα. Και αλιμονο, δε θα καψω το σουτιεν μου ουτε θα προσβληθω αμα μου κρατησει καποιος τη πορτα. Αλλα εδω που μενω παω στο σουπερμαρκετ η σε ενα μαγαζι και βλεπω την ταμια με χιτζαμπ....σε μια χωρα που θεωρητικα ειναι ελευθερη. Και το ξερω πως ΔΕΝ ειναι επιλογη της. Μου το εχει πει αντρας του εν λογω συναφιου οτι σε τετοιες οικογενειες δεν εχει επιλογη η γυναικα ασχετα που λενε σε τριτους οτι ειναι ελευθερη επιλογη. Οποτε ναι....εχω παρα πολλα προνομια πλεον χαρη στις γυναικες που λες και δε τις φτανω μεσα στη βολεψη μου στο μικρο τους δαχτυλακι αλλα δεν ειναι ουτε αχρηστος ουτε πασέ ο φεμινισμος, τον χρειαζομαστε και εν ετει 2017 (δυστυχως)...Μακαρι να ημασταν σαν ανθρωποτητα σε σημειο να μην τον χρειαζομαστε πια επειδη οσα πρεσβευει θα ηταν πλεον αυτονοητα για ολους...αλλα...δεν ειναι. 
Κατα ειρωνια ολα οσα θαυμαζει ο κρις αθενς στις αμερικανιδες και τις οποιες ξενες - ιδες (δυτικων χωρων, οι ανατολικες ειναι αλλου παπα ευαγγελιο), ειναι αποτελεσμα του φεμινισμου. Αυτος ειναι ο λογος της απελευθερωσης τους. Βεβαια κρις αθενς αμα σε ακουγαν να τα λες αυτα θα βγαζαν αφρους, γιατι οι λογοι της ελευθεριας και της χαλαροτητας τους ειναι ακρως αντιθετοι με τον πατριαρχικο τροπο σκεψης που έχεις ενστερνιστει, ισα ισα ειναι για να τον καταπολεμησουν. 

Απο εκει και περα δεν ειδα το βιντεο αρχαγγελε, μισο να το δω και θα σου πω. 
Αλλα οτι και αν ειναι δεν σημαινει πως λογω μιας αποτυχημενης ερευνας θα τις βαζουμε ολες στο ιδιο τσουβαλι.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> όχι έτσι ακριβώς. Κάνω αρκετά πλάκα επειδή βαριέμαι κιόλας..απλα τα κίνητρα της για την έναρξη μιας σχέσης ίσως να είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά από του μεσου άντρα.ωραία λέω εγώ τώρα σε εσένα να μου πεις εσύ γιατί νομίζεις θέλει μια γυναίκα έναν αντρα για σχέση?για ποιο λόγο θέλει να σχετίζεται μαζί του?


Κακως θα σε ρωτησω γιατι θα συγχιστω με την απαντηση σου (σε παρακαλω διεψευσε με) αλλα φασκεις και αντιφασκεις:
Λες πως 1) οι γυναικες δε ξερουν να αγαπανε και 2)πως κανουν σχεσεις για τα λεφτα και δε γουσταρουν το σεξ που ειναι το κυριο πραγμα που θελουν οι αντρες. Αρα 3) για εσενα αγαπη=σεξ? Απαντησε μου οσο πιο σοβαρα μπορεις. 
Ναι ειναι πολυ σημαντικο το σεξ σε μια σχεση αλλα τι αλλο θα μπορουσε να κανει μια γυναικα για να σου δειξει οτι σε αγαπα περα απο το να σου καθεται; 
Να μην δεχεται τιποτα τιποτα τιποτα αλλο απο εσενα περα απο το σεξ; Να σε συντηρει; Τι; 
Πες μου πως το φανταζεσαι. Σου κανω αντιστοιχα δηλαδη την δικη σου ερωτηση. Τι ζητας απο μια σχεση;

----------


## Natalia_sups

Επισης λες μονο οι ανδρες αγαπουν...πως μπορει λοιπον ενας αντρας με το σκεπτικο σου να δειξει την αγαπη του; Πως θα την εδειχνες εσυ;

----------


## giorgos35

> *όχι έτσι ακριβώς. Κάνω αρκετά πλάκα επειδή βαριέμαι κιόλας*..απλα τα κίνητρα της για την έναρξη μιας σχέσης ίσως να είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά από του μεσου άντρα.ωραία λέω εγώ τώρα σε εσένα να μου πεις εσύ γιατί νομίζεις θέλει μια γυναίκα έναν αντρα για σχέση?για ποιο λόγο θέλει να σχετίζεται μαζί του?


εγω παλι γιατι καταλαβα οτι μιλας σοβαρα???αλλα οκ εστω οτι κανεις πλακα.αν κανεις πλακα δεν ειναι και τοσο κακο.
οσο για τα κριτιρια σιγουρα σε καποια σημεια θα διαφερουν δεν αντιλεγο.
οσο ια την ερωτηση σου ειναι πολυ γενικη..για πια ηλικια της γυναικας μιλας???αν ειναι απο 17-19 γενικορετα σε εφηβικες ηλικιες.οι κυριοι λογοι για εμενα ειναι συναισθηματικη.πχ βλεπουν ενα ωραιο αγορι ενθουσιαζονται με τα χαρακτιριστικα ερωτευονται και μεγαλο ποσοστο κοριτσιον ερωτευονται συνηθος τον πιο (μαγκα)αυτο μπορει να εχει πολλες εννοιες..
αν ειναι πανω απο 22-23 αναζητανε κυριως στον ανδρα σεξουαλικες εμπειριες αυτο δεν σημενη φυσικα οτι λειπει το συναισθημα.μπορει να τον ερωτευθηκε μπορει και οχι ποικιλη αναλογα με τη γκομενα με το γκομενο.αλλα σε γενικες γραμμες αυτα ειναι τα κριτιρια.(οχι οτι δεν υπαρχουν γυναικες που βαζουν κριτιριο το χρημα.αλλα δεν ειναι ολες ετσι)
30 και μετα αρχιζουν να ψαχνουν το γαμπρο το καταλληλο ανδρα για γαμο και κατα επεκτασει το σωστο πατερα για τα μελλοντικα παιδια της..και εκει μπορει να υπαρχουν γυναικες που βαζουν κριτιρια το χρημα δεν λεω οχι.αλλα μην το ΓΕΝΙΚΕΥΟΥΜΕ..

θεωρω οτι δεν απαντησες στην ερωτηση μου ξεκαθαρα.περιμενα ενα ναι η ενα οχι.

----------


## chris athens

> Τωρα ειδα το μηνυμα σου αρχαγγελε...και σε πολυ καλη στιγμη, μου φαινεται αστεια και ευστοχη στιγμη για τον εξης λογο: Μιλας για μισανδρια στο σχολιο σου που παραθετω απο πανω....αφηνω λοιπον εδω το νεο μου σχολιο για να το καμαρωσουμε σε αντιπαραθεση με ολα τα σχολια μεταξυ μερικων αντρων που μεσολαβησαν απο τοτε μεχρι τωρα σε αυτο το θρεντ... :P
> Και σορυ αλλα δε θυμαμαι να ειπα πουθενα οτι "ολοι οι αντρες ειναι...(συμπληρωσε). 
> Αλλα εσεις εδω στο φορουμ καθεστε και ρωτατε τι θελουν οι γυναικες (λες και θελουν ολες το ιδιο πραγμα), αλλοι λενε δε ξερουν να αγαπανε, αλλος λεει ολες το πουλανε και ολες αγοραζονται και τετοια ομορφα....λολ...δειξε μου μια γυναικα που εκανε τετοια εξωφρενικη γενικευση μεσα στο φορουμ. 
> Ολοι εχουμε τα θεματα μας που επεξεργαζομαστε και τα ευαισθητα σημεια μας και τις πληγες μας η το αχτι μας. Αλλα ουδεποτε ειπα οτι ολοι οι αντρες ειναι μπλα μπλα μπλα....απογοητευομαι θυμωνω και θλιβομαι οταν βλεπω στο φορουμ θεματα που ο αντρας κανει μαλακιες; Ναι, χτυπαει σε ευαισθητες χορδες μου και θα πω πραγματα, ανθρωπος ειμαι. Αλλα δεν θα το τραβηξουμε και στα ακρα. Ο μονος λογος που κανουμε αυτη τη συζητηση ολοι εδω μεσα ειναι επειδη *θελουμε* να αγαπησουμε και να αγαπηθουμε, θελουμε ναωτα βρουμε (και μαζι δε κανουμε και χωρια δε μπορουμε κλπ κλπ λολ). 
> Δεν θα καταδικασω τον καθε αντρα, αλιμονο...Οποτε τι μυγιαζεστε ρε αγορια; λολ
> Απο εκει και περα ναι θεωρω τον εαυτο μου φεμινιστρια και χεστηκα με τι το συνδιαζετε στο μυαλο σας. Αυτο δεν με κανει μισανδρη ουτε με εμποδιζει απο το να σεβομαι τους αντρες που το αξιζουν ουτε απο το να αγαπησω καποιον. Απλα θετω διαφορετικους ορους και στανταρ και ορια για εμενα. Και αλιμονο, δε θα καψω το σουτιεν μου ουτε θα προσβληθω αμα μου κρατησει καποιος τη πορτα. Αλλα εδω που μενω παω στο σουπερμαρκετ η σε ενα μαγαζι και βλεπω την ταμια με χιτζαμπ....σε μια χωρα που θεωρητικα ειναι ελευθερη. Και το ξερω πως ΔΕΝ ειναι επιλογη της. Μου το εχει πει αντρας του εν λογω συναφιου οτι σε τετοιες οικογενειες δεν εχει επιλογη η γυναικα ασχετα που λενε σε τριτους οτι ειναι ελευθερη επιλογη. Οποτε ναι....εχω παρα πολλα προνομια πλεον χαρη στις γυναικες που λες και δε τις φτανω μεσα στη βολεψη μου στο μικρο τους δαχτυλακι αλλα δεν ειναι ουτε αχρηστος ουτε πασέ ο φεμινισμος, τον χρειαζομαστε και εν ετει 2017 (δυστυχως)...Μακαρι να ημασταν σαν ανθρωποτητα σε σημειο να μην τον χρειαζομαστε πια επειδη οσα πρεσβευει θα ηταν πλεον αυτονοητα για ολους...αλλα...δεν ειναι. 
> Κατα ειρωνια ολα οσα θαυμαζει ο κρις αθενς στις αμερικανιδες και τις οποιες ξενες - ιδες (δυτικων χωρων, οι ανατολικες ειναι αλλου παπα ευαγγελιο), ειναι αποτελεσμα του φεμινισμου. Αυτος ειναι ο λογος της απελευθερωσης τους. Βεβαια κρις αθενς αμα σε ακουγαν να τα λες αυτα θα βγαζαν αφρους, γιατι οι λογοι της ελευθεριας και της χαλαροτητας τους ειναι ακρως αντιθετοι με τον πατριαρχικο τροπο σκεψης που έχεις ενστερνιστει, ισα ισα ειναι για να τον καταπολεμησουν. 
> 
> Απο εκει και περα δεν ειδα το βιντεο αρχαγγελε, μισο να το δω και θα σου πω. 
> Αλλα οτι και αν ειναι δεν σημαινει πως λογω μιας αποτυχημενης ερευνας θα τις βαζουμε ολες στο ιδιο τσουβαλι.


δηλαδή τα δύο φύλλα πρέπει να έχουν γεννηθεί με μια τέλεια συμμετρία στα κίνητρα τους και στις ικανότητες τους?που είναι το κακό αν η γυναίκα δεν μπορεί να αγαπήσει τίποτα πέραν του εαυτόυ της?δεν είναι κακό αν δεν έχει την ικανότητα αλλά απλά διαφορετικό χωρίς απαραίτητα υποδεέστερο.σε θεωρω φεμινίστρια χωρίς αντικειμενικότητα..πιστεύω ότι κρύβεις βαθιά το μίσος σου για τους αντρες οσο και αν παριστάνεις την αντικειμενική δεν μου φαίνεται ότι είσαι..εμένα μου αρέσουν οι ανθρωπιστές που νοιάζονται για όλους αλλά όχι μόνο για την κλίκα τους.οι περισσότερες φεμινίστριες δεν φαίνεται να ανήκουν εκεί με λίγες εξαιρέσεις..

----------


## Natalia_sups

> δηλαδή τα δύο φύλλα πρέπει να έχουν γεννηθεί με μια τέλεια συμμετρία στα κίνητρα τους και στις ικανότητες τους?που είναι το κακό αν η γυναίκα δεν μπορεί να αγαπήσει τίποτα πέραν του εαυτόυ της?δεν είναι κακό αν δεν έχει την ικανότητα αλλά απλά διαφορετικό χωρίς απαραίτητα υποδεέστερο.σε θεωρω φεμινίστρια χωρίς αντικειμενικότητα..πιστεύω ότι κρύβεις βαθιά το μίσος σου για τους αντρες οσο και αν παριστάνεις την αντικειμενική δεν μου φαίνεται ότι είσαι..εμένα μου αρέσουν οι ανθρωπιστές που νοιάζονται για όλους αλλά όχι μόνο για την κλίκα τους.οι περισσότερες φεμινίστριες δεν φαίνεται να ανήκουν εκεί με λίγες εξαιρέσεις..


Δεν μου απαντας....εσυ πως θα εδειχνες την αγαπη σου σε μια γυναικα; Και τι θα επρεπε να κανει για να νιωσεις οτι σε αγαπαει;

----------


## nikos2

> Νίκο κι εσύ κι ο ψυχίατρος μπορείτε να χτυπιέστε όσο θέλετε αλλά δεν μπορείτε να με πείσετε ότι θέλω κάτι που δεν θέλω...κι αυτό που θέλω είναι ένας άντρας στην ηλικία μου που να μου αρέσει εμφανισιακά, να με αγαπάει και να με σέβεται όπως θα κάνω κι εγώ (αλλιώς δεν θα τον παντρευτώ) και να έχει απλά δουλειά με νορμάλ χρήματα, ούτε εγώ έχω τα πολλά χρήματα...μπορείς να συνεχίσεις να έχεις τη γνώμη σου αλλά δεν θα με κάνει κανείς να παραδεχτώ κάτι που δεν ισχύει, για μένα προσωπικά πάντα...




ο γιατρος γραφει με βαση την συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια γυναικων και οχι τις εξαιρεσεις οπως εσυ κυκνε!!

----------


## chris athens

> Δεν μου απαντας....εσυ πως θα εδειχνες την αγαπη σου σε μια γυναικα; Και τι θα επρεπε να κανει για να νιωσεις οτι σε αγαπαει;


για να δείξεις κατι θα πρέπει να είναι ο άλλος έτοιμος να το καταλάβει.να έχει τα εφόδια για να το κάνει αυτό.Δεν θα προσπαθούσα καν με την Μέση γυναίκα.Δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορείς να της εμπνεύσεις συναισθήματα όπως η αγάπη.θέλουν κάτι πιο χειροπιαστό αφού η έννοια της αγάπης είναι κάτι απίστευτα άγνωστο αφηρημένο για αυτές.Μια άχρηστη ενόχληση...Δεν θέλω να με αγαπούν αλλά να αγαπάω.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> για να δείξεις κατι θα πρέπει να είναι ο άλλος έτοιμος να το καταλάβει.να έχει τα εφόδια για να το κάνει αυτό.Δεν θα προσπαθούσα καν με την Μέση γυναίκα.Δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορείς να της εμπνεύσεις συναισθήματα όπως η αγάπη.θέλουν κάτι πιο χειροπιαστό αφού η έννοια της αγάπης είναι κάτι απίστευτα άγνωστο αφηρημένο για αυτές.Μια άχρηστη ενόχληση...Δεν θέλω να με αγαπούν αλλά να αγαπάω.


Ακομα δεν μου απαντησες ομως. Πως θα εδειχνες την αγαπη σου σε μια γυναικα που δεν θεωρεις την "μεση γυναικα" οπως λες που θα ηταν ετοιμη να το καταλαβει; Πες μου πιο συγκεκριμενα. 
Επισης πιστευεις οτι με το σκεπτικο που εισαι τωρα θα ησουν σε θεση να αναγνωρισεις μια τετοια γυναικα αν την εβλεπες; Οταν λες οτι ολες οι γυναικες δεν εχουν την ικανοτητα να αγαπουν πως θα δωσεις την ευκαιρια σε καποια να σου δειξει οτι μπορει; Γιατι αυτο θες καο για αυτο κωλοχτυπιεσαι εδω με τα καυστικα σου σχολια...Γιατι εγω βλεπω σε εσενα εναν βαθια πληγωμενο ανθρωπο που καταφευγει στον κυνισμο και το τερματιζει τελειως ενω θελει το ακρως αντιθετο καταβαθος. Οποτε κατα ειρωνικο τροπο ισως και εσυ δεν εχεις τα εφοδια αυτη τη στιγμη να καταλαβεις ποτε καποια μπορει να σε αγαπησει, βασικα δεν θα αφησεις καμια. Ετσι σαμποταρεις τον εαυτο σου, τον εμποδιζεις απο το να αγαπηθει και επιβεβαιωνεις τον χειροτερο σου φοβο...αυτοεκπληρουμενη προφητεια δηλαδη....

Λες πως δεν θες να σε αγαπουν αλλα να αγαπας, αλλα δεν το πιστευω, θελεις και να σε αγαπουν, το θες πολυ μαλιστα. Αλλιως γιατι να σε πειραζει η σκεψη οτι μια γυναικα μπορει να σε θελει για τα λεφτα η για το κοινωνικο στατους η οτιδηποτε τετοιο; Μηπως επειδη θες να σε αγαπαει καποια επειδη εισαι αυτος που εισαι; 
Αλλιως δεν θα σε ενοιαζε, θα αγαπουσες την καθε gold digger ανευ ορων...αλλα δεν το κανεις, θυμωνεις. 

Αρα; Σκεψου το ξανα και πες μου...πως θα εδειχνες την αγαπη σου σε μια γυναικα; 
Και τι θα μπορουσε να κανει μια γυναικα για να σε πεισει οτι σε αγαπαει; 
Μην αποφευγεις ξανα την ερωτηση ισοπεδωνοντας τα ολα. Πες μου πως το φανταζεσαι, τι νιωθεις οτι θα ηθελες;

----------


## archangel

> μην πιστεύεις..Τώρα πόσες είναι αυτές δεν ξέρω.ίσως να έχουν και αυτές κάποια ανεξαρτησια και να είναι χαλαρές και να θελουν να αποδειξουν κατι στον εαυτο τους.Ο ασκητής συμφωνεί με τα λεγόμενα μου.τα κινητρα τους δεν ειναι τοσο σαρκικα


Τοτε απαντησε μου σε αυτο. Αφου ειναι ανοργασμικες τοτε οι λεσβίες γιατι υπαρχουν; γτ κάνουν μεταξυ τους σεξ αφου και οι δυο δεν ερχονται σε οργασμο και ειναι όλα ψεμματα. 

Καμια ανεξαρτησια. το αντιθετο μαλιστα. Ξερω μια που κεράτωνε τον αντρα της με εναν πρωην που είχε, μεγαλο αλητη, και οταν το εμαθε ο αντρας της την χωρισε και τωρα κανει 2 δουλειες αυτη για να ταιζει τον γκόμενο. αυτός μεγάλος χαραμοφάεις και όμως αυτη τον γλυφει μην τον χάσει.... τετοιο κελεπουρι!!!

Και θα σου πω και κατι αλλο για εκεινο το βίντεο με της χρυσοθηρες που ειχες βάλει, παρεπιπτωντος πολυ καλο γελασα πολυ. Ειχα δει κι εγω ενα παρομιο βιντεο που ενας τυπος εδωσε σε εναν στο δρομο μια βαλιτσα με λεφτα μεσα για να του δωσει την γυναικα του για μια νυχτα και ο ξεφτιλας οχι απλως το δεχτηκε, αλλα πηρε τα λεφτα παρατησε την κοπέλα του σε αυτον και εφυγε.

Αυτο τι σημαινει πως όλοι οι αντρες πουλανε τις γυναικες τους στους πλουσιους;

----------


## chris athens

> Ακομα δεν μου απαντησες ομως. Πως θα εδειχνες την αγαπη σου σε μια γυναικα που δεν θεωρεις την "μεση γυναικα" οπως λες που θα ηταν ετοιμη να το καταλαβει; Πες μου πιο συγκεκριμενα. 
> Επισης πιστευεις οτι με το σκεπτικο που εισαι τωρα θα ησουν σε θεση να αναγνωρισεις μια τετοια γυναικα αν την εβλεπες; Οταν λες οτι ολες οι γυναικες δεν εχουν την ικανοτητα να αγαπουν πως θα δωσεις την ευκαιρια σε καποια να σου δειξει οτι μπορει; Γιατι αυτο θες καο για αυτο κωλοχτυπιεσαι εδω με τα καυστικα σου σχολια...Γιατι εγω βλεπω σε εσενα εναν βαθια πληγωμενο ανθρωπο που καταφευγει στον κυνισμο και το τερματιζει τελειως ενω θελει το ακρως αντιθετο καταβαθος. Οποτε κατα ειρωνικο τροπο ισως και εσυ δεν εχεις τα εφοδια αυτη τη στιγμη να καταλαβεις ποτε καποια μπορει να σε αγαπησει, βασικα δεν θα αφησεις καμια. Ετσι σαμποταρεις τον εαυτο σου, τον εμποδιζεις απο το να αγαπηθει και επιβεβαιωνεις τον χειροτερο σου φοβο...αυτοεκπληρουμενη προφητεια δηλαδη....
> 
> Λες πως δεν θες να σε αγαπουν αλλα να αγαπας, αλλα δεν το πιστευω, θελεις και να σε αγαπουν, το θες πολυ μαλιστα. Αλλιως γιατι να σε πειραζει η σκεψη οτι μια γυναικα μπορει να σε θελει για τα λεφτα η για το κοινωνικο στατους η οτιδηποτε τετοιο; Μηπως επειδη θες να σε αγαπαει καποια επειδη εισαι αυτος που εισαι; 
> Αλλιως δεν θα σε ενοιαζε, θα αγαπουσες την καθε gold digger ανευ ορων...αλλα δεν το κανεις, θυμωνεις. 
> 
> Αρα; Σκεψου το ξανα και πες μου...πως θα εδειχνες την αγαπη σου σε μια γυναικα; 
> Και τι θα μπορουσε να κανει μια γυναικα για να σε πεισει οτι σε αγαπαει; 
> Μην αποφευγεις ξανα την ερωτηση ισοπεδωνοντας τα ολα. Πες μου πως το φανταζεσαι, τι νιωθεις οτι θα ηθελες;


είσαι ψυχολόγος μάλλον.πρωτα απο ολα αφηνεις τον αλλο ελεύθερο και τον δέχεσαι σχεδον οπως ειναι.δεν προσπαθείς να τον βγάζεις με τις προσδοκίες σου εκτός και αν βλέπεις κάποιο συμφέρον για τον ίδιο αλλά όχι για εσενα.δεν προσπαθείς να χτίσεις ένα είδωλο που μπορεί να αγαπήσεις.Ένα καθρέφτη που μπορείς να αντικρίζεις για σου θυμίζει το είδωλο σου.Αυτό δεν το κάνεις ποτέ ειδικά όταν βλέπεις τον αλλο να υποφέρει για να γίνει κάτι που δεν μπορεί να αντέξει ο ίδιος..παντως μου αρέσουν οι ερωτήσεις σου.ίσως θα έπρεπε να τις σπαταλάς βέβαια εκεί που αξίζει.βέβαια Εσύ ξέρεις που αξίζει μαλλον

----------


## giorgos35

> Ακομα δεν μου απαντησες ομως. Πως θα εδειχνες την αγαπη σου σε μια γυναικα που δεν θεωρεις την "μεση γυναικα" οπως λες που θα ηταν ετοιμη να το καταλαβει; Πες μου πιο συγκεκριμενα. 
> Επισης *πιστευεις οτι με το σκεπτικο που εισαι τωρα θα ησουν σε θεση να αναγνωρισεις μια τετοια γυναικα αν την εβλεπες; Οταν λες οτι ολες οι γυναικες δεν εχουν την ικανοτητα να αγαπουν πως θα δωσεις την ευκαιρια σε καποια να σου δειξει οτι μπορει;* Γιατι αυτο θες καο για αυτο κωλοχτυπιεσαι εδω με τα καυστικα σου σχολια...Γιατι εγω βλεπω σε εσενα εναν βαθια πληγωμενο ανθρωπο που καταφευγει στον κυνισμο και το τερματιζει τελειως ενω θελει το ακρως αντιθετο καταβαθος. Οποτε κατα ειρωνικο τροπο ισως και εσυ δεν εχεις τα εφοδια αυτη τη στιγμη να καταλαβεις ποτε καποια μπορει να σε αγαπησει, βασικα δεν θα αφησεις καμια. Ετσι σαμποταρεις τον εαυτο σου, τον εμποδιζεις απο το να αγαπηθει και επιβεβαιωνεις τον χειροτερο σου φοβο...αυτοεκπληρουμενη προφητεια δηλαδη....
> 
> Λες πως δεν θες να σε αγαπουν αλλα να αγαπας, αλλα δεν το πιστευω, θελεις και να σε αγαπουν, το θες πολυ μαλιστα. Αλλιως γιατι να σε πειραζει η σκεψη οτι μια γυναικα μπορει να σε θελει για τα λεφτα η για το κοινωνικο στατους η οτιδηποτε τετοιο; Μηπως επειδη θες να σε αγαπαει καποια επειδη εισαι αυτος που εισαι; 
> Αλλιως δεν θα σε ενοιαζε, θα αγαπουσες την καθε gold digger ανευ ορων...αλλα δεν το κανεις, θυμωνεις. 
> 
> Αρα; Σκεψου το ξανα και πες μου...πως θα εδειχνες την αγαπη σου σε μια γυναικα; 
> Και τι θα μπορουσε να κανει μια γυναικα για να σε πεισει οτι σε αγαπαει; 
> Μην αποφευγεις ξανα την ερωτηση ισοπεδωνοντας τα ολα. Πες μου πως το φανταζεσαι, τι νιωθεις οτι θα ηθελες;


τωραα ρωτας της σωστες ερωτησης.με προλαβες και εγ ηθελα να του το πω αυτο.αλλα ρε συ ναταλια συγγωμη κι ολας.καλοπροερετα το λεω.αλλα μηπως αυτη την ερωτηση πρεπει να την κανεις και στον εαυτο σου.η δικημου γνωμη ειναι στη μεση.υπαρχουν 2 ειδων ανδρες αυτοι που επενδυουν στα αισθηματα και στους ανθρωπους στη φιλια στη σχεσειςκαι σε πολλα αλλα.και οι ανδρες που επενδυουν στο χρημα στο κερδος στην εκμεταλευση..
το ιδιο ακριβως ισχυει και για της γυναικες ακριβως το ιδιο.απο κει περα.
Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙ.........

----------


## archangel

> τωραα ρωτας της σωστες ερωτησης.με προλαβες και εγ ηθελα να του το πω αυτο.αλλα ρε συ ναταλια συγγωμη κι ολας.καλοπροερετα το λεω.αλλα μηπως αυτη την ερωτηση πρεπει να την κανεις και στον εαυτο σου.η δικημου γνωμη ειναι στη μεση.υπαρχουν 2 ειδων ανδρες αυτοι που επενδυουν στα αισθηματα και στους ανθρωπους στη φιλια στη σχεσειςκαι σε πολλα αλλα.και οι ανδρες που επενδυουν στο χρημα στο κερδος στην εκμεταλευση..
> το ιδιο ακριβως ισχυει και για της γυναικες ακριβως το ιδιο.απο κει περα.
> Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙ.........



Σωστός οπως τα λες ειναι.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> είσαι ψυχολόγος μάλλον.πρωτα απο ολα αφηνεις τον αλλο ελεύθερο και τον δέχεσαι σχεδον οπως ειναι.δεν προσπαθείς να τον βγάζεις με τις προσδοκίες σου εκτός και αν βλέπεις κάποιο συμφέρον για τον ίδιο αλλά όχι για εσενα.δεν προσπαθείς να χτίσεις ένα είδωλο που μπορεί να αγαπήσεις.Ένα καθρέφτη που μπορείς να αντικρίζεις για σου θυμίζει το είδωλο σου.Αυτό δεν το κάνεις ποτέ ειδικά όταν βλέπεις τον αλλο να υποφέρει για να γίνει κάτι που δεν μπορεί να αντέξει ο ίδιος..παντως μου αρέσουν οι ερωτήσεις σου.ίσως θα έπρεπε να τις σπαταλάς βέβαια εκεί που αξίζει.βέβαια Εσύ ξέρεις που αξίζει μαλλον


Δεν ειμαι ψυχολογος, αλλα δεν ειμαι και τιποτα απο αυτα που περιγραφεις εσυ ως την μεση γυναικα. Το γεγονος ειναι ομως πως ειμαι πραγματι μια μεση γυναικα, αρα νομιζω πως η κριση σου ειναι λιγο θολωμενη απο τη μοναξια τον πονο και τον θυμο σου, κανεις λαθος δηλαδη. 
Και οι ερωτησεις που κανω εχουν στη βαση τους την ενσυναισθηση οχι οτι εχω τη γνωση να σε ψυχαναλυσω. Ειμαι φιλολογος, μεταπτυχιακη φοιτητρια, καθαριστρια και σερβιτορα με μυαλο και αισθηματα, ανθρωπος οπως ολοι. 
Μη πεφτεις στη παγιδα να βλεπεις τις γυναικες ως γυναικες μονο, κατι το αγνωστο και διαφορετικο απο εσενα δηλαδη και οχι ως ανθρωπους. Ανθρωποι ειναι οχι το alien και μοιραζονται παρα πολλα κοινα στοιχεια, χαρακτηριστικα, συναισθηματα και τις ιδιες επιθυμιες με εσενα. 

Λες πως η αγαπη ειναι να αποδεχεσαι τον αλλον οπως ειναι...για να το κανεις αυτο δεν πρεπει να τον *γνωρισεις* πρωτα; Αν εχεις προεξοφλημενο απο τη πρωτη στιγμη πως μια γυναικα ειναι απλα ενα σκευος ηδονης και θελει μονο να παιρνει επιβεβαίωση η λεφτα απο εσενα πιστευεις ειναι δυνατο να τη γνωρισεις στα αληθεια σαν ανθρωπο και να την αγαπησεις οπως ειναι; Εσυ δηλαδη μπορεις αυτη τη στιγμη να αγαπησεις οπως ζητας να αγαπηθεις; 
Νομιζω ειναι δυσκολο...σαμποταρεσαι μονος σου. 

Γιατι κατα τα αλλα συμφωνω μαζι σου πως για να αγαπας πραγματικα καποιον δεν μπορεις να τον εχεις εξιδανικευμενο ως ειδωλο, ουτε και να συμπυκνωνεις ολα οσα ειναι σε ενα στερεοτυπο, ειτε αυτο το στερεοτυπο ειναι θετικο ειτε αρνητικο πχ "η *****", η "η γλυκομιλητη χρυσοχερα" που ειπε καποιος...αντιστοιχα ουτε εναν αντρα που αγαπας μπορεις να συμπυκνωσεις σε μια περιγραφη ως "καλο" η "κακο" παιδι, ουτε ως "φτωχο και τιμιο" παιδι ουτε ως "πλουσιο σουαβ τυπο" ουτε ως "καποιον" ουτε ως "κανεναν"....
Απλα πρεπει να βρεις μεσα σου γιατι νιωθεις την αναγκη να κανεις τετοιες γενικευσεις μεσα σου και να βρεις το θαρρος να γνωρισεις καποιον πραγματικα, ως ανθρωπο...ουτε ως αντρα ουτε ως γυναικα...

Εγω πχ ξερω πως αμα κανω καμια φυλετικη γενικευση στο μυαλο μου, την κανω επειδη εγω δεν ειμαι ετοιμη η φοβαμαι η δεν εμπιστευομαι η δεν μπορω να διαχειριστω κατι συγκεκριμενο μεσα μου. Αλλα η λογικη λεει πως κανεις ανθρωπος δεν ειναι ακριβως ιδιος με κανεναν αλλον....εδω τα δαχτυλικα μας αποτυπωματα διαφερουν και ειναι μοναδικα, λες να μην ισχυει αυτο για τη προσωπικοτητα/το μυαλο/τη ψυχη/τη καρδια οπως θες πες το του καθενα ασχετως φυλου... ;

Ειλικρινα παντως χαιρομαι που σου αρεσουν οι ερωτησεις μου. Σημαινει πως ασχετα αν το παραδεχεσαι η οχι καπου καταβαθος σε βοηθανε λιγουλακι. 
Μη μου τα απαντας αλλο απλα κρατα τα αυτα, σκεψου τα. 
Και αμα θες να πουμε κατι αλλο εδω ειμαστε.

----------


## chris athens

> Τοτε απαντησε μου σε αυτο. Αφου ειναι ανοργασμικες τοτε οι λεσβίες γιατι υπαρχουν; γτ κάνουν μεταξυ τους σεξ αφου και οι δυο δεν ερχονται σε οργασμο και ειναι όλα ψεμματα. 
> 
> Καμια ανεξαρτησια. το αντιθετο μαλιστα. Ξερω μια που κεράτωνε τον αντρα της με εναν πρωην που είχε, μεγαλο αλητη, και οταν το εμαθε ο αντρας της την χωρισε και τωρα κανει 2 δουλειες αυτη για να ταιζει τον γκόμενο. αυτός μεγάλος χαραμοφάεις και όμως αυτη τον γλυφει μην τον χάσει.... τετοιο κελεπουρι!!!
> 
> Και θα σου πω και κατι αλλο για εκεινο το βίντεο με της χρυσοθηρες που ειχες βάλει, παρεπιπτωντος πολυ καλο γελασα πολυ. Ειχα δει κι εγω ενα παρομιο βιντεο που ενας τυπος εδωσε σε εναν στο δρομο μια βαλιτσα με λεφτα μεσα για να του δωσει την γυναικα του για μια νυχτα και ο ξεφτιλας οχι απλως το δεχτηκε, αλλα πηρε τα λεφτα παρατησε την κοπέλα του σε αυτον και εφυγε.
> 
> Αυτο τι σημαινει πως όλοι οι αντρες πουλανε τις γυναικες τους στους πλουσιους;


δεν ξερω τι γίνεται στην καθε περίπτωση ακριβως.οπως ειπα υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις για το θέμα απιστίας που ειπες.τα βίντεο τα έβαλα λίγο για αστείο κιόλας.και καλά να και τα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία.χαλαρωσε.κοπέλα δεν είσαι?

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Παντως αυτα που λεει η Ναταλια μου τα ελεγε και η πρωην και μπορω να πω ζοριστηκα λιγο και με προβληματισαν κατοπιν εορτης. 
Εχουν ενα δικιο γιατι οντως εσυ μπορει να νοιωθεις αγαπη προς αυτη, αν καθησεις απραγος - αμετοχος πως θα το αναγνωρισει? Οντως χρειαζονται καποιες θυσιες που η αληθεια ειναι θα σε ξεβολεψουν.
Ναι και το παιδι μας το υπεραγαπουμε, αλλα αν εισαι ολη μερα δουλεια και μετα καφενειο τι να λεει για αυτο?
Μην τις αποπαιρνετε, εχουν και τα δικθα τους, οχι απολυτα βεβαια.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> τωραα ρωτας της σωστες ερωτησης.με προλαβες και εγ ηθελα να του το πω αυτο.αλλα ρε συ ναταλια συγγωμη κι ολας.καλοπροερετα το λεω.αλλα μηπως αυτη την ερωτηση πρεπει να την κανεις και στον εαυτο σου.η δικημου γνωμη ειναι στη μεση.υπαρχουν 2 ειδων ανδρες αυτοι που επενδυουν στα αισθηματα και στους ανθρωπους στη φιλια στη σχεσειςκαι σε πολλα αλλα.και οι ανδρες που επενδυουν στο χρημα στο κερδος στην εκμεταλευση..
> το ιδιο ακριβως ισχυει και για της γυναικες ακριβως το ιδιο.απο κει περα.
> Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙ.........


Αμα δεις το τελευταιο μου μηνυμα δεν το αρνουμαι αυτο που λες...απλα οκ ευτυχως δεν το κανω τοσο εντονα οσο ο φιλος μας ο κρις, το συνειδητοποιω. 
Αλλωστε αν δεν το συνειδητοποιουσα δεν θα τα συζητουσα εδω για να τα επεξεργαστω, θα ειχα καταληξει στις γενικευσεις και θα ζουσα με γνωμονα αυτες την ζωη μου. 
Το θεμα ειναι πως αισθανομαι ενστικτωδως πως δεν ειναι σωστες, δεν νιωθω και η ιδια καλα μεσα μου αμα το κανω/πιστεψω. Και ξερεις γιωργο, το να φωναζει κανεις "ειναι μαυρο ειναι μαυρο" για κατι καμια φορα ειναι η κραυγη απο τη μαχη που κανει μεσα του να πιστεψει πως ειναι ασπρο...η εκκλιση να τον πεισουν οι αλλοι πως ειναι ασπρο, για να μην παλευει μεσα του αλλο αυτη η αντιφαση... :)

----------


## chris athens

> Δεν ειμαι ψυχολογος, αλλα δεν ειμαι και τιποτα απο αυτα που περιγραφεις εσυ ως την μεση γυναικα. Το γεγονος ειναι ομως πως ειμαι πραγματι μια μεση γυναικα, αρα νομιζω πως η κριση σου ειναι λιγο θολωμενη απο τη μοναξια τον πονο και τον θυμο σου, κανεις λαθος δηλαδη. 
> Και οι ερωτησεις που κανω εχουν στη βαση τους την ενσυναισθηση οχι οτι εχω τη γνωση να σε ψυχαναλυσω. Ειμαι φιλολογος, μεταπτυχιακη φοιτητρια, καθαριστρια και σερβιτορα με μυαλο και αισθηματα, ανθρωπος οπως ολοι. 
> Μη πεφτεις στη παγιδα να βλεπεις τις γυναικες ως γυναικες μονο, κατι το αγνωστο και διαφορετικο απο εσενα δηλαδη και οχι ως ανθρωπους. Ανθρωποι ειναι οχι το alien και μοιραζονται παρα πολλα κοινα στοιχεια, χαρακτηριστικα, συναισθηματα και τις ιδιες επιθυμιες με εσενα. 
> 
> Λες πως η αγαπη ειναι να αποδεχεσαι τον αλλον οπως ειναι...για να το κανεις αυτο δεν πρεπει να τον *γνωρισεις* πρωτα; Αν εχεις προεξοφλημενο απο τη πρωτη στιγμη πως μια γυναικα ειναι απλα ενα σκευος ηδονης και θελει μονο να παιρνει επιβεβαίωση η λεφτα απο εσενα πιστευεις ειναι δυνατο να τη γνωρισεις στα αληθεια σαν ανθρωπο και να την αγαπησεις οπως ειναι; Εσυ δηλαδη μπορεις αυτη τη στιγμη να αγαπησεις οπως ζητας να αγαπηθεις; 
> Νομιζω ειναι δυσκολο...σαμποταρεσαι μονος σου. 
> 
> Γιατι κατα τα αλλα συμφωνω μαζι σου πως για να αγαπας πραγματικα καποιον δεν μπορεις να τον εχεις εξιδανικευμενο ως ειδωλο, ουτε και να συμπυκνωνεις ολα οσα ειναι σε ενα στερεοτυπο, ειτε αυτο το στερεοτυπο ειναι θετικο ειτε αρνητικο πχ "η *****", η "η γλυκομιλητη χρυσοχερα" που ειπε καποιος...αντιστοιχα ουτε εναν αντρα που αγαπας μπορεις να συμπυκνωσεις σε μια περιγραφη ως "καλο" η "κακο" παιδι, ουτε ως "φτωχο και τιμιο" παιδι ουτε ως "πλουσιο σουαβ τυπο" ουτε ως "καποιον" ουτε ως "κανεναν"....
> Απλα πρεπει να βρεις μεσα σου γιατι νιωθεις την αναγκη να κανεις τετοιες γενικευσεις μεσα σου και να βρεις το θαρρος να γνωρισεις καποιον πραγματικα, ως ανθρωπο...ουτε ως αντρα ουτε ως γυναικα...
> ...


φαίνεσαι καλο κοριτσι..αλλα οτι συμβαίνει συμβαινει.δεν χρειάζεται να κανεις την θεωρια πραξη για κατι απλο.να πειραματιστεις που λεμε..

----------


## Natalia_sups

> φαίνεσαι καλο κοριτσι..αλλα οτι συμβαίνει συμβαινει.δεν χρειάζεται να κανεις την θεωρια πραξη για κατι απλο.να πειραματιστεις που λεμε..


Και που το ξερεις να ειμαι καλο η κακο κοριτσι; Χαχαχα
Βλεπεις; Ειναι ευκολο να βαλεις τον αλλον σε ενα κουτακι. Αλλα ακομα και η καλη ταμπελα ειναι ταμπελα. Αμα θελεις τη συμβουλη μου προσπαθησε να το εχεις υποψη σου αυτο οταν γνωριζεις μια γυναικα και προσπαθησε να τη γνωρισεις χωρις να προκαταβαλλεσαι...τωρα αμα βγει μαπα το καρπουζι δε πειραζει, πας στο επομενο, επειδη το ενα καρπουζι ειναι σκετη φλουδα δε σημαινει πως το επομενο δεν ειναι σκετη ζαχαρη...
Οσο αυτο για τη θεωρια και τη πραξη που λες δεν το καταλαβαινω.
Αν θελεις εξηγησε το μου.
Οσο για κατι το απλο που λες, υπαρχουν πολλα που δεν ξερω για τις ανθρωπινες σχεσεις και τους ανθρωπους αλλα ξερω πως δεν ειναι απλες, ουτε οι ανθρωποι ειναι απλοι και μονοδιαστατοι. 
Μπορουσα τοση ωρα να σε ειχα σταμπαρει ως σεξιστη και μισογυνη αλλα προσπαθησα να σου κανω δυο ερωτησεις πιο χαλαρα και σταματησες να γραφεις τα ασχημα πραγματα που εγραφες....αρα οπως δεν εισαι εσυ μονοδιαστατος ετσι δεν ειναι και καμια γυναικα μονοδιαστατη. Μπορει να μη σου ταιριαζουν πολλες, ναι. Αλλα δεν σημαινει πως ειναι μονοδιαστατες ουτε πως δεν υπαρχουν και αυτες που σου ταιριαζουν.

----------


## elis

Κρισ αν δε βλέπεις στη Ναταλία την ακρίβεια έκφρασης το μυαλό τις σπουδές και το επίπεδο τότε φίλε μου δε βλέπεις τίποτα και σε πληροφορω όλες οι φίλες μου τέτοιο μυαλό έχουν κι εμένα με κάνουν παρέα γτ τις λέω αστεία και μου δώσανε το ελεύθερο να τους λέω ότι βλακεία θέλω γτ ξέρουν ότι τις αγαπώ μαθήματα σου δίνουν κ δεν τα παίρνεισ

----------


## giorgos35

> Αμα δεις το τελευταιο μου μηνυμα δεν το αρνουμαι αυτο που λες...απλα οκ ευτυχως δεν το κανω τοσο εντονα οσο ο φιλος μας ο κρις, το συνειδητοποιω. 
> Αλλωστε αν δεν το συνειδητοποιουσα δεν θα τα συζητουσα εδω για να τα επεξεργαστω, θα ειχα καταληξει στις γενικευσεις και θα ζουσα με γνωμονα αυτες την ζωη μου. 
> Το θεμα ειναι πως αισθανομαι ενστικτωδως πως δεν ειναι σωστες, δεν νιωθω και η ιδια καλα μεσα μου αμα το κανω/πιστεψω. Και ξερεις γιωργο, το να φωναζει κανεις "ειναι μαυρο ειναι μαυρο" για κατι καμια φορα ειναι η κραυγη απο τη μαχη που κανει μεσα του να πιστεψει πως ειναι ασπρο...η εκκλιση να τον πεισουν οι αλλοι πως ειναι ασπρο, για να μην παλευει μεσα του αλλο αυτη η αντιφαση... :)


 Χερομε που έφτασε στο σημείο να το καταλαβενης και η ίδια έριδες που δεν νοιωθεις καλά και εσύ με τον εαυτό σου.και εγώ δεν ένιωθα καλά με τον εαυτό μου όταν πίστευα οτι όλες είναι που..νες όπως ο φίλος μας μονο που σε εμένα κράτησε μέχρι 20 και ξεκίνησε περιπου στα 17.ξέρω πολύ καλά απο που προέρχετε αυτό και τα αιτία της αφού αν θυμασε σου είχα πει οτι είχα περάσει απο αυτό το τρυπακι.συμφωνω απόλυτα σε όλα αυτά που λες στην παραπανω απάντηση(και είναι η πρωτη φορά που χερομε τόσο πολύ που Συμφωνώ μάζη σου και σε απόλυτο βαθμο)
Θα απαντήσω κάποια στιγμη στο φίλος μας Κρις.τώρα γράφω απο κινιτο και μου έχει βγάλω τη ψυχή.όταν θα έχω το λάπτοπ θα γραψω.

ΥΓ
παραδεχόμενος οτι το εχεις σε μικροτερο βαθμο απτό φιλο μας.και ηδη μάλλον αρχίζεις και το ξεπερνά

----------


## archangel

> δεν ξερω τι γίνεται στην καθε περίπτωση ακριβως.οπως ειπα υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις για το θέμα απιστίας που ειπες.τα βίντεο τα έβαλα λίγο για αστείο κιόλας.και καλά να και τα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία.χαλαρωσε.κοπέλα δεν είσαι?


..... κοπελα; εγω;

Ψαχνω γυναικα και εχω ταραξει το φορουμ με αυτο και με ρωτας αν ειμαι γυναικα;
Θα σου δωσω ενα hint.... δεν ειμαι λεσβια!

Κοιτα. εχω πολλα παραπονα απο τις γυναικες. Ειλικρινα την χειροτερη γνωμη. Αλλα ξερω πως δεν ειναι όλες τερατα. Μπορει να περνουν τις πιο λάθος αποφασεις. Μπορει να γουσταρουν τα χειρότερα ατομα και να εχουν το χειροτερο γουστο. Μπορει ακόμα να φαιρονται τοσο εκνευριστηκα που μου ερχεται να τις πνιξω με τα ιδια τους τα αντερα, αλλα ξερω πως δεν ειναι τελειως χαλια. Πως υπάρχουν γυναικες που αξιζουν εκει εξω. Ξερω γυναικα που είχε εναν αντρα που την απατουσε, την εβριζε, την χτυπουσε, δεν δουλευε και για χρόνια πεινουσαν και παρολαυτα ηταν πιστη σε αυτόν. Ξερω γυναικα που παρακαλαει τον αντρα της να κανουν καθε μερα σεξ σε σημειο που αυτηνου τρεμουν τα πόδια του απο την κουραση. Και τον κοιταζει στα ματια!!! Ουτε καν ενδιαφερεται για αλλον.

----------


## archangel

> Και που το ξερεις να ειμαι καλο η κακο κοριτσι; Χαχαχα
> Βλεπεις; Ειναι ευκολο να βαλεις τον αλλον σε ενα κουτακι. Αλλα ακομα και η καλη ταμπελα ειναι ταμπελα. Αμα θελεις τη συμβουλη μου προσπαθησε να το εχεις υποψη σου αυτο οταν γνωριζεις μια γυναικα και προσπαθησε να τη γνωρισεις χωρις να προκαταβαλλεσαι...τωρα αμα βγει μαπα το καρπουζι δε πειραζει, πας στο επομενο, επειδη το ενα καρπουζι ειναι σκετη φλουδα δε σημαινει πως το επομενο δεν ειναι σκετη ζαχαρη...
> Οσο αυτο για τη θεωρια και τη πραξη που λες δεν το καταλαβαινω.
> Αν θελεις εξηγησε το μου.
> Οσο για κατι το απλο που λες, υπαρχουν πολλα που δεν ξερω για τις ανθρωπινες σχεσεις και τους ανθρωπους αλλα ξερω πως δεν ειναι απλες, ουτε οι ανθρωποι ειναι απλοι και μονοδιαστατοι. 
> Μπορουσα τοση ωρα να σε ειχα σταμπαρει ως σεξιστη και μισογυνη αλλα προσπαθησα να σου κανω δυο ερωτησεις πιο χαλαρα και σταματησες να γραφεις τα ασχημα πραγματα που εγραφες....αρα οπως δεν εισαι εσυ μονοδιαστατος ετσι δεν ειναι και καμια γυναικα μονοδιαστατη. Μπορει να μη σου ταιριαζουν πολλες, ναι. Αλλα δεν σημαινει πως ειναι μονοδιαστατες ουτε πως δεν υπαρχουν και αυτες που σου ταιριαζουν.


Ολοι ειναι καλοι μεχρι αποδειξεως του εναντιου

----------


## chris athens

> ..... κοπελα; εγω;
> 
> Ψαχνω γυναικα και εχω ταραξει το φορουμ με αυτο και με ρωτας αν ειμαι γυναικα;
> Θα σου δωσω ενα hint.... δεν ειμαι λεσβια!
> 
> Κοιτα. εχω πολλα παραπονα απο τις γυναικες. Ειλικρινα την χειροτερη γνωμη. Αλλα ξερω πως δεν ειναι όλες τερατα. Μπορει να περνουν τις πιο λάθος αποφασεις. Μπορει να γουσταρουν τα χειρότερα ατομα και να εχουν το χειροτερο γουστο. Μπορει ακόμα να φαιρονται τοσο εκνευριστηκα που μου ερχεται να τις πνιξω με τα ιδια τους τα αντερα, αλλα ξερω πως δεν ειναι τελειως χαλια. Πως υπάρχουν γυναικες που αξιζουν εκει εξω. Ξερω γυναικα που είχε εναν αντρα που την απατουσε, την εβριζε, την χτυπουσε, δεν δουλευε και για χρόνια πεινουσαν και παρολαυτα ηταν πιστη σε αυτόν. Ξερω γυναικα που παρακαλαει τον αντρα της να κανουν καθε μερα σεξ σε σημειο που αυτηνου τρεμουν τα πόδια του απο την κουραση. Και τον κοιταζει στα ματια!!! Ουτε καν ενδιαφερεται για αλλον.


παρακαλει τον άντρα για σεξ.φαντάσου τι καλό θα έχει στο κεφάλι.τι προβλήματα πιθανόν.κάργα στην ανασφάλεια θα είναι ..Ε αφού την βρίζει και την χτυπάει την ελέγχει από φόβο αλλά όχι από αγάπη..

----------


## archangel

> παρακαλει τον άντρα για σεξ.φαντάσου τι καλό θα έχει στο κεφάλι.τι προβλήματα πιθανόν.κάργα στην ανασφάλεια θα είναι ..Ε αφού την βρίζει και την χτυπάει την ελέγχει από φόβο αλλά όχι από αγάπη..


Οχι απλως της αρεσει να κανει σεξ με τον αντρα της.
Και ανασφαλεια δεν εχει καθόλου. 
Και αυτός πιθανων να ειναι καλος σε αυτο. για αυτο θελει η ιδια να κανει σεξ μαζί του. 
Δλδ αν μια γυναικα θελει να κανει σεξ εχει ανασφαλειες και αν δεν θελει ειναι ανοργασμικη; 

Ποιο πολυ φοβοταν αυτός αυτην, πιστεψε με.

----------


## chris athens

> Οχι απλως της αρεσει να κανει σεξ με τον αντρα της.
> Και ανασφαλεια δεν εχει καθόλου. 
> Και αυτός πιθανων να ειναι καλος σε αυτο. για αυτο θελει η ιδια να κανει σεξ μαζί του. 
> Δλδ αν μια γυναικα θελει να κανει σεξ εχει ανασφαλειες και αν δεν θελει ειναι ανοργασμικη; 
> 
> Ποιο πολυ φοβοταν αυτός αυτην, πιστεψε με.


τα ίδια έχει και ένας δικός μου..Η γυναίκα του πατάει εμμηνόπαυση και φοβάται μην την αφήσει.προβλήματα έχει η συγκεκριμένη από την εμπειρία μου..μάλλον.εκτός λιγον εξαιρεσεων..

----------


## archangel

> τα ίδια έχει και ένας δικός μου..Η γυναίκα του πατάει εμμηνόπαυση και φοβάται μην την αφήσει.προβλήματα έχει η συγκεκριμένη από την εμπειρία μου..μάλλον.εκτός λιγον εξαιρεσεων..


Μικρο κοριτσι ειναι 32 χρονων. Δεν εχει εμμηνοπαυση αυτη. Απλως ο αντρας της ταξιδευει λογω επαγγελματικών υποχρεωσεων και αυτη οταν λειπει δεν κανει τιποτα, μερικες φορες και για μηνες και ετσι όταν ερχεται θελει να κάνει μαζί του ότι έχασε. 

Προσωπικα θα ήθελα μια τετοια γυναικα, που να θελει να κάνει σεξ μαζί μου συνεχεια.

----------


## giorgos35

> *φαίνεσαι καλο κοριτσι*..αλλα οτι συμβαίνει συμβαινει.δεν χρειάζεται να κανεις την θεωρια πραξη για κατι απλο.να πειραματιστεις που λεμε..


ειδες τωρα που το ειπες μονος σου?????αρα υπαρχουν και καλα κοριτσια.χχαααχαχαχ

----------


## chris athens

> Μικρο κοριτσι ειναι 32 χρονων. Δεν εχει εμμηνοπαυση αυτη. Απλως ο αντρας της ταξιδευει λογω επαγγελματικών υποχρεωσεων και αυτη οταν λειπει δεν κανει τιποτα, μερικες φορες και για μηνες και ετσι όταν ερχεται θελει να κάνει μαζί του ότι έχασε. 
> 
> Προσωπικα θα ήθελα μια τετοια γυναικα, που να θελει να κάνει σεξ μαζί μου συνεχεια.


θετικό το βλέπω ότι θέλει να ικανοποιήσει τον άντρα της.συνήθως πολλές γυναίκες όπως και του φίλου κάνουν μαζί τους σεξ πριν φύγει για καπου.Η γυναίκα του φιλου ειναι 48..και μολις πηρε χαμπαρι οτι ο πάει με αλλες συνέχεια τον ξεζουμισε.δεν του έχει αφήσει στάλα σπέρμα.να μην έχει δυναμη για αλλες

----------


## chris athens

> ειδες τωρα που το ειπες μονος σου?????αρα υπαρχουν και καλα κοριτσια.χχαααχαχαχ


γιατι γελας?

----------


## giorgos35

> Κρισ αν δε βλέπεις στη Ναταλία την ακρίβεια έκφρασης το μυαλό τις σπουδές και το επίπεδο τότε φίλε μου δε βλέπεις τίποτα και σε πληροφορω όλες οι φίλες μου τέτοιο μυαλό έχουν κι εμένα με κάνουν παρέα γτ τις λέω αστεία και μου δώσανε το ελεύθερο να τους λέω ότι βλακεία θέλω γτ ξέρουν ότι τις αγαπώ *μαθήματα σου δίνουν κ δεν τα παίρνεισ*




ποσο μεγαλη κουβεντα ειπες.καλα μιλαμε εγραψες.(πραγματικα κυνηγαω να δω της απαντησεις σου)

----------


## giorgos35

> γιατι γελας?


επειδη μου φανεικε αστειο

----------


## chris athens

> Κρισ αν δε βλέπεις στη Ναταλία την ακρίβεια έκφρασης το μυαλό τις σπουδές και το επίπεδο τότε φίλε μου δε βλέπεις τίποτα και σε πληροφορω όλες οι φίλες μου τέτοιο μυαλό έχουν κι εμένα με κάνουν παρέα γτ τις λέω αστεία και μου δώσανε το ελεύθερο να τους λέω ότι βλακεία θέλω γτ ξέρουν ότι τις αγαπώ μαθήματα σου δίνουν κ δεν τα παίρνεισ


τι μαθήματα?

----------


## GeorgeGr1

26 σελιδες και επαιται συνεχεια, αυτο θελουν, χαχα

----------


## Remedy

> τι μαθήματα?


εσυ ειδικα, ξεκινα απο φυσικη ιστορια..

----------


## archangel

> θετικό το βλέπω ότι θέλει να ικανοποιήσει τον άντρα της.συνήθως πολλές γυναίκες όπως και του φίλου κάνουν μαζί τους σεξ πριν φύγει για καπου.Η γυναίκα του φιλου ειναι 48..και μολις πηρε χαμπαρι οτι ο πάει με αλλες συνέχεια τον ξεζουμισε.δεν του έχει αφήσει στάλα σπέρμα.να μην έχει δυναμη για αλλες



χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχα σαν το ανεκδοτο δλδ?!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Wnh...kTpkG&index=12

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ αχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ αχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## GiannisNik3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpZKiXvjLyY

----------


## giorgos35

> θετικό το βλέπω ότι θέλει να ικανοποιήσει τον άντρα της.συνήθως πολλές γυναίκες όπως και του φίλου κάνουν μαζί τους σεξ πριν φύγει για καπου.Η γυναίκα του φιλου ειναι 48..*και μολις πηρε χαμπαρι οτι ο πάει με αλλες συνέχεια τον ξεζουμισε.δεν του έχει αφήσει στάλα σπέρμα.να μην έχει δυναμη για αλλες*


ωραια λογικη.ειναι αυτο λυση??μετα απο καποιεςα ωρες εστω μετα απο ενα 24 ωρο θα ειναι ετοιμος και παλι για τη μαχη.
οποτε αν θελει να το κανει αυτο ενας ανθρωπος οτι και να κανεις γιανα τον εμποδησεις αχρηστο ειναι.αρκει να θελει να το κανει

----------


## Macgyver

Aμα δεν βρηκατε σε 390 ποστ τι θελει μια γυναικα , μαλλομ δεν θα το βρειτε ποτε..................................

----------


## DL010117a

> Aμα δεν βρηκατε σε 390 ποστ τι θελει μια γυναικα , μαλλομ δεν θα το βρειτε ποτε..................................


Βασικά και εγώ το ίδιο σκεφτόμουν, οπότε φτου κι απ'την αρχή...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> για τους ομοφυλους τους, δεν καλοξερω....ισως δεν προσεχω...
> αλλα για εντυπωσιασμο σε εμας, full !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> εχουν και μεθοδο...παπαγαλιζουν την ιδια καραμελα...


δηλαδή τι εννοείς παπαγαλίζουν την ίδια καραμέλα;

----------


## DL010117a

> δηλαδή τι εννοείς παπαγαλίζουν την ίδια καραμέλα;


Δεν νομίζω να απαντήσει, μπήκε λίγο στην αρχή στην συζήτηση, αλλά μετά την άφησε. Κρίμα γιατί κυρίως ήθελα από γυναίκες, απόψεις.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν περιμενεις να σου πουν οι γυναικες τι θελουν τοτε σωθηκες πρεπει να το ξερεις απο πριν

----------


## DL010117a

> αν περιμενεις να σου πουν οι γυναικες τι θελουν τοτε σωθηκες* πρεπει να το ξερεις απο πριν*


Δεν νομίζω να ξέρει από πριν κανείς τι να κάνει. Γι'αυτό και η αποψή μου ενισχύεται πάνω σε αυτό, ότι οι γυναίκες διαλέγουν τους άντρες για σχέση και όχι οι άντρες τις γυναίκες. Αν δεν πάρεις το "πράσινο" φως, δεν προχωράς. Αν σε διαλέξει μια κοπέλα για σχέση, ανάλογα με σταντάρ της θα γίνει η επιλογή, τότε ότι βλακεία και να της πεις, στο πρώτο ραντεβού, τότε θα της φαίνεται αστείο, αν ήταν άλλος μπορεί και να τον έβριζε. Το ξέρω γιατί το έχω βιώσει αυτό.

----------


## Macgyver

> . Γι'αυτό και η αποψή μου ενισχύεται πάνω σε αυτό, ότι οι γυναίκες διαλέγουν τους άντρες για σχέση και όχι οι άντρες τις γυναίκες. .




Σωστο αυτο , μεντυπωσιαζεις , δεδομενης της ( μικρης ) ηλικιας σου ............μπορει να νομιζεις οτι εσυ την διαλεξες , κι ομως αυτη σεχει διαλεξει .........

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω το σκεφτομαι ετσι γιατι ειναι σχετικα δυσκολο να αγνοησεις καπιον που ξερει απο πριν τι θες εχω συναντησει πχ γυναικες που μπορει να μη τους αρεσα επειδη με βρηκαν πολυ σοφιστικε αλλα επειδη βρηκα τι ηθελαν τους τραβηξα τη προσοχη 

οτι σκεφτεσαι και φιλοσοφεις ευκολα το κατακτας

----------


## DL010117a

> Σωστο αυτο , μεντυπωσιαζεις , δεδομενης της ( μικρης ) ηλικιας σου ............μπορει να νομιζεις οτι εσυ την διαλεξες , κι ομως αυτη σεχει διαλεξει .........


Έτσι γίνεται πάντα, αν σου αρέσει μια κοπέλα και θέλεις σχέση μαζί της, αν δεν σου δώσει το "πράσινο" φως, απλά δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Μόνο αν σου δώσει το "πράσινο" φως, κάνεις σχέση. Πάντα η κοπέλα διαλέγει και για σχέση και για γάμο.

----------


## jock77

Να πω και γω την άποψή μου σαν σχετικά έμπειρη 40άρα?
Φυσικά δεν θα αναφερθώ στις εξαιρέσεις αλλά οι περισσότερες Ελληνίδες γυναίκες αυτό που επιθυμούν να βρούν σε έναν άντρα είναι σχετικά πολύ εύκολο να απαντηθεί..
Η γυναίκα (κάθε ηλικίας και κατηγορίας) αναζητά 5 βασικά πράγματα σε έναν άντρα : 
να την κάνει να νιώθει ικανοποίηση, 
να μπορεί να τον θαυμάζει, 
να μπορεί να βασιστεί πάνω του, 
να νιώθει ασφάλεια 
και να την κάνει να νιώθει ξεχωριστή και μοναδική.

και όλα αυτά με διάρκεια.. 

Το κοκτέιλ της επιτυχίας..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

πρεπει να εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση οχι ομως ψευτικη αυτοπεποιθηση του τυπου θα παει καλα επειδη ετσι λεω δηλ πρεπει να ξερεις να παιζεις μπαλα στο γηπεδο σου 

πχ το να ξερεις τι θες αυτο σιγουρα ειναι ενας τροπος να τραβηξεις τη προσοχη το να το μελετας συνεχως αυτο που θες αυτο ειναι ενας τροπος να γινει δικο σου

----------


## DL010117a

> Να πω και γω την άποψή μου σαν σχετικά έμπειρη 40άρα?
> Φυσικά δεν θα αναφερθώ στις εξαιρέσεις αλλά οι περισσότερες Ελληνίδες γυναίκες αυτό που επιθυμούν να βρούν σε έναν άντρα είναι σχετικά πολύ εύκολο να απαντηθεί..
> Η γυναίκα (κάθε ηλικίας και κατηγορίας) αναζητά 5 βασικά πράγματα σε έναν άντρα : 
> να την κάνει να νιώθει ικανοποίηση, 
> να μπορεί να τον θαυμάζει, 
> να μπορεί να βασιστεί πάνω του, 
> να νιώθει ασφάλεια 
> και να την κάνει να νιώθει ξεχωριστή και μοναδική.
> 
> ...


Δεν διαφωνώ για την λίστα της επιτυχίας, αλλά θεωρώ πως όλα αυτά συνδυάζονται όπως ανέφερε και ο αλέξανδρος_77 παρακάτω, με μπόλικη αυτοπεποίθηση και εκεί είναι που χωλαίνω. Ίσως βέβαια τώρα που το σκέφτομαι στην δική μου γενιά των 19 ετών, να μην ισχύουν όλα, αλλά σίγουρα κάποια. Γιατί σήμερα υπάρχουν τόσες σχέσεις πραγματικά, με γνώμονα μόνο το σεξ, τίποτα άλλο. Αν υπήρχε έστω και λίγη ηθική και από τις δύο πλευρές, τότε θα υπήρχαν και πιο υγιείς σχέσεις. Αλλά και πάλι, ακόμα και αυτά να διαθέτεις, εάν δεν σε θέλει η άλλη, τίποτα δεν γίνεται.

----------


## jock77

> Δεν διαφωνώ για την λίστα της επιτυχίας, αλλά θεωρώ πως όλα αυτά συνδυάζονται όπως ανέφερε και ο αλέξανδρος_77 παρακάτω, με μπόλικη αυτοπεποίθηση και εκεί είναι που χωλαίνω. Ίσως βέβαια τώρα που το σκέφτομαι στην δική μου γενιά των 19 ετών, να μην ισχύουν όλα, αλλά σίγουρα κάποια. Γιατί σήμερα υπάρχουν τόσες σχέσεις πραγματικά, με γνώμονα μόνο το σεξ, τίποτα άλλο. Αν υπήρχε έστω και λίγη ηθική και από τις δύο πλευρές, τότε θα υπήρχαν και πιο υγιείς σχέσεις. Αλλά και πάλι, ακόμα και αυτά να διαθέτεις, εάν δεν σε θέλει η άλλη, τίποτα δεν γίνεται.


Ενοείται οτι συνδιάζονται με την αυτοπεποίθηση. Ένας άντρας που δεν έχει κάποια αυτοπεποίθηση πως θα καταφέρει όλα αυτά.
Αν πχ δεν έχεις αυτοπεποίθηση πώς θα γίνεις επιτυχημένος στην δουλειά σου ωστε η κοπελα σου να μπορεί να σε θαυμάζει? αν πχ δεν έχεις αυτοπεποίθηση να την υπερασπιστείς σε κάποιες καταστάσεις πώς θα μπορεί να νιώθει ασφάλεια?.. και πάει λέγοντας.
Απο την άλλη η πολύ αυτοπεποίθηση βλάπτει γιατί μπορεί να συνοδεύεται με αλαζονεία, εγωισμό,ανωτερότητα κ.ο.κ Να έχεις αυτοπεποίθηση αλλά να μην την επιδεικνύεις και πολύ. Όσο πρέπει όπου πρέπει. 
Απο την άλλη υπάρχουν γυναίκες που δεν τους νοιάζει και τόσο η αυτοπεποίηθηση στον άντρα.. είναι η κατηγορία γυναικών που τους αρέσουν οι ντροπαλοί, εκείνοι που διστάζουν ή δηλιάζουν και δεν το βλεπουν αυτό σαν αδυναμία αλλά σαν κατι το "γλυκο" πανω σε καποιον άντρα. Συνήθως αυτοί οι άντρες είναι πιο ήπιου χαρακτήρα, πιο ήρεμοι, και έχουν ανεπτυγμένα άλλα χαρίσματα όπως την νοημοσύνη. Και συνήθως οι γυναικες που ελκούνται απο τέτοιους άντρες είναι γυναίκες που τους αρέσει να έχουν το πάνω χέρι μεσα στην σχέση.

----------


## DL010117a

> Ενοείται οτι συνδιάζονται με την αυτοπεποίθηση. Ένας άντρας που δεν έχει κάποια αυτοπεποίθηση πως θα καταφέρει όλα αυτά.
> Αν πχ δεν έχεις αυτοπεποίθηση πώς θα γίνεις επιτυχημένος στην δουλειά σου ωστε η κοπελα σου να μπορεί να σε θαυμάζει? αν πχ δεν έχεις αυτοπεποίθηση να την υπερασπιστείς σε κάποιες καταστάσεις πώς θα μπορεί να νιώθει ασφάλεια?.. και πάει λέγοντας.
> Απο την άλλη η πολύ αυτοπεποίθηση βλάπτει γιατί μπορεί να συνοδεύεται με αλαζονεία, εγωισμό,ανωτερότητα κ.ο.κ Να έχεις αυτοπεποίθηση αλλά να μην την επιδεικνύεις και πολύ. Όσο πρέπει όπου πρέπει. 
> Απο την άλλη υπάρχουν γυναίκες που δεν τους νοιάζει και τόσο η αυτοπεποίηθηση στον άντρα.. είναι η κατηγορία γυναικών που τους αρέσουν οι ντροπαλοί, εκείνοι που διστάζουν ή δηλιάζουν και δεν το βλεπουν αυτό σαν αδυναμία αλλά σαν κατι το "γλυκο" πανω σε καποιον άντρα. Συνήθως αυτοί οι άντρες είναι πιο ήπιου χαρακτήρα, πιο ήρεμοι, και έχουν ανεπτυγμένα άλλα χαρίσματα όπως την νοημοσύνη. Και συνήθως οι γυναικες που ελκούνται απο τέτοιους άντρες είναι γυναίκες που τους αρέσει να έχουν το πάνω χέρι μεσα στην σχέση.


Χμ, σε αυτό το τελευταίο έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Είμαι άνθρωπος που διστάζει να μιλήσει σε μια κοπέλα, πόσο μάλλον και να κάνω σχέση. Υπήρχε μια περίπτωση λοιπόν κοπέλας που της άρεσα έτσι όπως είμαι. Το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι ήθελε να έχει εκείνη το πάνω χέρι και εκείνη άπειρη κιόλας, με πίεζε πολύ. Με αποτέλεσμα εγώ να κάνω πίσω. Το μετάνιωσα, αλλά τώρα είναι ήδη πολύ αργά. Υπήρχε και μια δεύτερη περίπτωση κοπέλας, που εκείνη ήταν πολύ πιο όμορφη από την πρώτη κοπέλα, αλλά εμένα δεν με ενδιαφέρει τόσο η εξωτερική εμφάνιση. Τότε όταν κατάλαβα ότι της άρεσα, εγώ ήμουν αρκετά παχύς και σε μια γενικότερα άσχημη περίοδος για εμένα, γι'αυτό θεώρησα ότι με κορόϊδευε, έλεγα από μέσα μου λόγω του ότι είμαι αρκετά εσωστρεφείς. Ότι αποκλείεται μια τόσο όμορφη κοπέλα σαν αυτήν να θέλει έναν χοντρό σαν εμένα. Ίσως να έκανα λάθος, ίσως όχι, το αποτέλεμα είναι ίδιο. Έμεινα εγώ με τα βιβλία.

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν διαφωνώ για την λίστα της επιτυχίας, αλλά θεωρώ πως όλα αυτά συνδυάζονται όπως ανέφερε και ο αλέξανδρος_77 παρακάτω, με μπόλικη αυτοπεποίθηση και εκεί είναι που χωλαίνω. Ίσως βέβαια τώρα που το σκέφτομαι στην δική μου γενιά των 19 ετών, να μην ισχύουν όλα, αλλά σίγουρα κάποια. Γ



Ειναι αδυνατον ναχεις αυτοπεποιθηση σε αυτην την ηλικια .........την αποκτας αργοτερα , η εκδηλωνεται αργοτερα ......

----------


## DL010117a

> Ειναι αδυνατον ναχεις αυτοπεποιθηση σε αυτην την ηλικια .........την αποκτας αργοτερα , η εκδηλωνεται αργοτερα ......


Και όμως εγώ βλέπω άτομα που έχουν αυτοπεποίθηση σε αυτή την ηλικία. Αυτή η αυτοπεποίθηση όμως, εξελίσεται σε εγωϊσμό και μετά προχωρούν έτσι, μέχρι να δουν κατάματα την πραγματική ζωή. Τι να πω; Έχω να μιλήσω σε μια κοπέλα, εδώ και 1μιση χρόνο, επειδή με απέρριψε με την πρώτη. Ούτε πρόλαβε να με γνωρίσει. Μετά σκλήρηνα με τις κοπέλες. Δεν δίνω πια σημασία. Τώρα άμα η άλλη θέλει σχέση μαζί μου ή φιλία, να με γνωρίσει πρώτα. Επειδή δεν θα γίνει αυτό, ούτε σε ένα παράλληλο σύμπαν, γι'αυτό κατέληξα να έχω λιγοστές επαφές με κοπέλες, ακόμα και σε φιλικό επίπεδο. Με απέρριπταν από την αρχή, στεναχωριόμουν, γι'αυτό και δεν θέλω να μην έχω καμία σχέση με την γενιά μου. Όλα αυτά είναι πολύ καλά που είπαμε σε 400 μηνύματα, αλλά η πραγματικότητα είναι άλλη. *Αν δεν σε θέλει, δεν θα σε θέλει ποτέ, ακόμα και πριν σε γνωρίσει, επειδή δεν της κάνω το "κλίκ".*

----------


## giorgos35

> Και όμως εγώ βλέπω άτομα που έχουν αυτοπεποίθηση σε αυτή την ηλικία. Αυτή η αυτοπεποίθηση όμως, εξελίσεται σε εγωϊσμό και μετά προχωρούν έτσι, μέχρι να δουν κατάματα την πραγματική ζωή. Τι να πω; Έχω να μιλήσω σε μια κοπέλα, εδώ και 1μιση χρόνο, επειδή με απέρριψε με την πρώτη. Ούτε πρόλαβε να με γνωρίσει. Μετά σκλήρηνα με τις κοπέλες. Δεν δίνω πια σημασία. Τώρα άμα η άλλη θέλει σχέση μαζί μου ή φιλία, να με γνωρίσει πρώτα. Επειδή δεν θα γίνει αυτό, ούτε σε ένα παράλληλο σύμπαν, γι'αυτό κατέληξα να έχω λιγοστές επαφές με κοπέλες, ακόμα και σε φιλικό επίπεδο. Με απέρριπταν από την αρχή, στεναχωριόμουν, γι'αυτό και δεν θέλω να μην έχω καμία σχέση με την γενιά μου. Όλα αυτά είναι πολύ καλά που είπαμε σε 400 μηνύματα, αλλά η πραγματικότητα είναι άλλη. *Αν δεν σε θέλει, δεν θα σε θέλει ποτέ, ακόμα και πριν σε γνωρίσει, επειδή δεν της κάνω το "κλίκ".*


διακρινω μια τεραστια απογοητευση η ειναι ιδεα μου??

----------


## DL010117a

> διακρινω μια τεραστια απογοητευση η ειναι ιδεα μου??


Απογοήτευση από όλους και από όλα, όχι. Απογοήτευση από συγκεκριμένα πρόσωπα και καταστάσεις, ναι. Στεναχώρια πιο πολύ, όχι τόσο απογοήτευση.

----------


## giorgos35

> Απογοήτευση από όλους και από όλα, όχι. Απογοήτευση από συγκεκριμένα πρόσωπα και καταστάσεις, ναι. Στεναχώρια πιο πολύ, όχι τόσο απογοήτευση.


αν απογοητευεσε απο καποια προσωπα τους αποφευγεις εαν μπορεις.απο καποια πραγματα η καταστασεις ολοι στεναχοριομαστε.απλα αισιοδοξουμε ολα λυνοντε με τη παροδο του χρονου

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το να σε ενδιαφερει κατι γενικα και αοριστα αυτο δε φτανει για να τραβας τη προσοχη στους αλλους πρεπει να ξερεις τι θες οπως σου πα οσο ψαχνεις ενα πραγμα στο τελος θα γινεις γκουρου σε αυτο και ετσι θα βρεθεις σε καλυτερη θεση απο αλλους που το εψαξαν λιγοτερο αυτο ομως θελει θεληση πεισμα και επιμονη 

πχ αν πεις σε καπια αυτο το θεμα που λεγαμε το φιλοσοφουσα για μηνες ε θα ασχοληθει μαζι σου ακομα και αν δε τις πολυαρεσεις ισως 

καπως ετσι παει παντου πχ αν καπιος γυμναζεται για μηνες ολοι θα σχολιασουν το οτι ειναι γυμνασμενος η προσοχη δεν ειναι θεμα τυχης ειναι θεμα φιλοσοφιας

----------


## nikos2

> Τι να πω; Έχω να μιλήσω σε μια κοπέλα, εδώ και 1μιση χρόνο, επειδή με απέρριψε με την πρώτη. Ούτε πρόλαβε να με γνωρίσει. [/B]


και εσυ απερριψες ολες τις αλλες χωρις να μπεις στον κοπο να τις γνωρισεις.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ο σκοπος μια σχεσης (υποτιθετε) ειναι να κανει τη ζωη του καλυτερη οχι να κυνηγα γκομενες 24 ωρες με πιο οφελος να του βγαλουν τη πιστη? και γιατι να μπεις στο κοπο? δεν αξιζει

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Ρε παιδια ειμαστε σε ενα ψυχολογικο φορουμ και ψαχνουμε να βρουμε τι θελουν οι γυναικες? Οπου ολοι εχουμε καποια γνωση οτι μια γυναικα το τι θελει εξαρταται απο το πως εχει μεγαλωσει και απο τι τραυματα μπορει να εχει περασει, μπορει να ειναι οριακη, ναρκισσος, διπολικη, αντικοινωνικη, σχιζοφρενης, ψυχωτικη, ψυχικα υγειης, 18αρα, 25αρα, 35αρα, 40αρα.
Μιλαμε για τρομερα κενα και ανασφαλειες που απλως δεν καλυπτονται. Πρεπει να ειναι αρκετα ισορροπημενη ψυχικα για να μην θελει να καλυψει κενα που δεν καλυπτονται.

----------


## Macgyver

> Και όμως εγώ βλέπω άτομα που έχουν αυτοπεποίθηση σε αυτή την ηλικία. Αυτή η αυτοπεποίθηση όμως, εξελίσεται σε εγωϊσμό και μετά προχωρούν έτσι, μέχρι να δουν κατάματα την πραγματική ζωή. Όλα αυτά είναι πολύ καλά που είπαμε σε 400 μηνύματα, αλλά η πραγματικότητα είναι άλλη. *Αν δεν σε θέλει, δεν θα σε θέλει ποτέ, ακόμα και πριν σε γνωρίσει, επειδή δεν της κάνω το "κλίκ".*


Γνησια αυτοπεποιθηση , ακλονητη , εχεις μονο αμα βγεις στην ζουγκλα της εργασιας ............ διαφορτικη αυτοπεποιθηση εχει ενας 20ρης , και αλλη ενς 40αρης , που εχουν παλεψει στον στιβο της ζωης .................του 20αρη , θα κλονιστει ευκολα , δεν βασιζεται πουθενα , και συγγενευει με την αλαζονεια ......σωστο ειναι αυτο με το κλικ , δλδ να υπαρχει χημεια , αυτο ισχυει σε ολες τις ηλικιες ..............τωρα εσυ , οντας 19 , απευθυνεσαι σε ενα γυναικειο κοινο , μικρης ηλικιας , που θα παιξει πολυ ρολο η εμφανιση , αν δεν την εχεις , θα δυσκολευτης λιγακι , παντα βεβαια υπαρχουν εξαιρεσεις σε καθε κανονα , παντως στην ηλικια σου , πιο πολυ περαση θαχει καποιος που εχει καποια επαρση , παρα καποιος που παταει στα ποδια του , γερα ....................................εισαι ενα ωριμο μυαλο , οχι 19χρονου , διοτι διακρινω ωριμοτητα στην σκεψη σου .................................................. επισης πιστευω οτι ειισαι ηδη στο ταξιδι της ανακαλυψης του εαυτου σου , προωρα , καλο ειναι αυτο ......

----------


## Macgyver

> Ρε παιδια ειμαστε σε ενα ψυχολογικο φορουμ και ψαχνουμε να βρουμε τι θελουν οι γυναικες? 
> Μιλαμε για τρομερα κενα και ανασφαλειες που απλως δεν καλυπτονται. Πρεπει να ειναι αρκετα ισορροπημενη ψυχικα για να μην θελει να καλυψει κενα που δεν καλυπτονται.


Ολοι εχουμε ανασφαλειες , ειναι βεβαιον , ασχετως ηλικιας ..........που μερικες θα τις κουβαλαμε ισοβιως , αρκει να τις ξερουμε , και να μην κρυβομαστε πισω απο τιο δαχτυλο μας ......διοτι αυτο κανουμε οι περισσοτεροι ,..........

----------


## giorgos35

> και εσυ απερριψες ολες τις αλλες χωρις να μπεις στον κοπο να τις γνωρισεις.


+100 points

----------


## giorgos35

> Γνησια αυτοπεποιθηση , ακλονητη , εχεις μονο αμα βγεις στην ζουγκλα της εργασιας ............ διαφορτικη αυτοπεποιθηση εχει ενας 20ρης , και αλλη ενς 40αρης , που εχουν παλεψει στον στιβο της ζωης .................του 20αρη , θα κλονιστει ευκολα , δεν βασιζεται πουθενα , και συγγενευει με την αλαζονεια ......σωστο ειναι αυτο με το κλικ , δλδ να υπαρχει χημεια , αυτο ισχυει σε ολες τις ηλικιες ..............τωρα εσυ , οντας 19 , απευθυνεσαι σε ενα γυναικειο κοινο , μικρης ηλικιας , που θα παιξει πολυ ρολο η εμφανιση , αν δεν την εχεις , θα δυσκολευτης λιγακι , παντα βεβαια υπαρχουν εξαιρεσεις σε καθε κανονα , παντως στην ηλικια σου , πιο πολυ περαση θαχει καποιος που εχει καποια επαρση , παρα καποιος που παταει στα ποδια του , γερα ....................................*εισαι ενα ωριμο μυαλο , οχι 19χρονου , διοτι διακρινω ωριμοτητα στην σκεψη σου .................................................. επισης πιστευω οτι ειισαι ηδη στο ταξιδι της ανακαλυψης του εαυτου σου , προωρα , καλο ειναι αυτο ......*




αυτη ειναι μια μεγαλη αληθεια και εγω την ειδα την ωριμοτητα του.αλλα το προβλημα για μενα κυριως ειναι οτι εχει εγκαταλειψη τον αγωνα εννοω την προσπαθεια.αυτο δεν ειναι καλο.ολοι εχουμε φαει τα μουτρα μας.αυτο δεν σημενη πως πρεπει να σταματαμε τον αγωνα αν πραγματικα δεν το θελουμε.εγω αυτο που βλεπω ειναι ενα πληγωμενο ατομο απτης πολλες απορριψης που εχει φαει απτα κοριτσια και πλεον εχει απογοητευτη-πληγωθη.εχει δικιο εν μερει λογικο ειναι.αλλα βλεπω επισης οτι θα ηθελε να κανει καποια σχεση ναι αλλα δεν κανει κατι πλεον δεν ασχολητε με αυτο.δεν κανει κινησεις απλα καθετε,τουλαχιστον εγω αυτο καταλαβα

----------


## Macgyver

Eγω δεν εχω διαβασει ολα τα ποστ του , οποτε δεν ξερω τι κανει με τις κοπελες , και πως το κανει ..........

----------


## giorgos35

> Eγω δεν εχω διαβασει ολα τα ποστ του , οποτε δεν ξερω τι κανει με τις κοπελες , και πως το κανει ..........


κοιταξε το τι ακριβως κανει και πως ακριβως το κανει ουτε και εγω δεν το ξερω και κανεις δεν μπορει νατο ξερειμια εικονα σχοιματισα συμφωνα με οσα υποθηκαν.ο ουδεν ειδα οτι δεν ειδα.ειναι πολυ καλο παιδι και με πολυ ωριμη σκεψη.απλα οπως οι πιο πολυ απο εμας αν οχι ολοι.ειναι λυπημενος απο καποιες καταστασεις.οπως σχεσεις-απορριψη-φιλια.
ειναι ομως κατι το οποιο τα εχουμε περασει ολοι και καποιες πειοδους της ζωης μας συνεχησουμε να τα περναμε

----------


## Macgyver

> κοιταξε το τι ακριβως κανει και πως ακριβως το κανει ουτε και εγω δεν το ξερω και κανεις δεν μπορει νατο ξερειμια εικονα σχοιματισα συμφωνα με οσα υποθηκαν.ο ουδεν ειδα οτι δεν ειδα.ειναι πολυ καλο παιδι και με πολυ ωριμη σκεψη.απλα οπως οι πιο πολυ απο εμας αν οχι ολοι.ειναι λυπημενος απο καποιες καταστασεις.οπως σχεσεις-απορριψη-φιλια.
> ειναι ομως κατι το οποιο τα εχουμε περασει ολοι και καποιες πειοδους της ζωης μας συνεχησουμε να τα περναμε


Κι εγω διακρινω ωριμη σκεψη , αλλα δεν μπορω να κατσω να διαβασω ολα τα ποστ ...........δεν παυει ναναι 19 χρονων , η ηλικια που αρχιζεις και αλλαζεις , τουλαχιστον εγω , καπου στα 20 αρχισα ναλλαζω .............

----------


## DL010117a

> και εσυ απερριψες ολες τις αλλες χωρις να μπεις στον κοπο να τις γνωρισεις.


Πότε έγινε αυτό; Διάβασε προσεκτικότερα το αρχικό μου μήνυμα και θα καταλάβεις. Κάτι έχεις καταλάβει λάθος...

----------


## DL010117a

> Ρε παιδια ειμαστε σε ενα ψυχολογικο φορουμ και ψαχνουμε να βρουμε τι θελουν οι γυναικες? Οπου ολοι εχουμε καποια γνωση οτι μια γυναικα το τι θελει εξαρταται απο το πως εχει μεγαλωσει και απο τι τραυματα μπορει να εχει περασει, μπορει να ειναι οριακη, ναρκισσος, διπολικη, αντικοινωνικη, σχιζοφρενης, ψυχωτικη, ψυχικα υγειης, 18αρα, 25αρα, 35αρα, 40αρα.
> Μιλαμε για τρομερα κενα και ανασφαλειες που απλως δεν καλυπτονται. Πρεπει να ειναι αρκετα ισορροπημενη ψυχικα για να μην θελει να καλυψει κενα που δεν καλυπτονται.


Δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι σχιζοφρενείς ή διπολικοί. Απλά θεωρώ ότι τα λανθασμένα πρότυπα που υπάρχουν σήμερα, έχουν κάνει τις κοπέλες να είναι πιο επιλεκτικές στο θέμα των σχέσεων, άσχετα αν είναι καλός ή κακός ο άλλος, θα τον ερωτευτούν για τον εξωτερικό κόσμο του. Ό, τι και να λέμε, δεν θα μπει στο κόπο μια 18-19 χρονών κοπέλα, να κάτσει να ασχοληθεί με τον εσωτερικό κόσμο του άλλου. Θα δει αν είναι όμορφος ή δημοφιλής, και θα του την "πέσει". Έτσι γίνεται στην γενιά μου. Το να κάτσει η κοπέλα, να "δει" τον εσωτερικό κόσμο του άλλου, πρώτον η κοινωνία μας θα ήταν καλύτερη αν γινόταν αυτό, γιατί η επιλογή συντρόφου δεν θα γινόταν σε σχέση με το σώμα, αλλά με τον χαρακτήρα κλπ. Δεύτερον για να ασχοληθεί με τον εσωτερικό κόσμο του άλλου, πρέπει να έχει ώριμη και καθαρή σκέψη. Απαιτεί πολύ χρόνο και θέλει υπομονή και επιμονή. Και ποιά κοπέλα 19 ετών έχει αυτά που προανέφερα; Κενά και ανασφάλειες, σαφώς και έχω. Δεν νομίζω κανένας άνθρωπος να πιστεύει ότι δεν έχει κάποια κενά ή ανασφάλειες;

----------


## DL010117a

> [/B]
> 
> αυτη ειναι μια μεγαλη αληθεια και εγω την ειδα την ωριμοτητα του.αλλα το προβλημα για μενα κυριως ειναι οτι εχει εγκαταλειψη τον αγωνα εννοω την προσπαθεια.αυτο δεν ειναι καλο.ολοι εχουμε φαει τα μουτρα μας.αυτο δεν σημενη πως πρεπει να σταματαμε τον αγωνα αν πραγματικα δεν το θελουμε.εγω αυτο που βλεπω ειναι ενα πληγωμενο ατομο απτης πολλες απορριψης που εχει φαει απτα κοριτσια και πλεον εχει απογοητευτη-πληγωθη.εχει δικιο εν μερει λογικο ειναι.αλλα βλεπω επισης οτι θα ηθελε να κανει καποια σχεση ναι αλλα δεν κανει κατι πλεον δεν ασχολητε με αυτο.δεν κανει κινησεις απλα καθετε,τουλαχιστον εγω αυτο καταλαβα


Προσπαθώ με τον τρόπο μου. Ξέρεις η μοναξιά άσχετα το ότι είσαι τελείως μόνος, εμένα μου έκανε καλό. Έμαθα να διακρίνω καλύτερα τους ανθρώπους και να τους μελετάω βαθύτερα. Διαβάζωντας και λίγη ψυχολογία, καταλαβαίνεις πλέον ποιός είναι ο καλός, ποιός δεν είναι, ποιός το "παίζει" καλός μαζί σου, αλλά σε μία δεδομένη στιγμή θα σε "μαχαιρώσει" πισώπλατα. Η παρατήρηση των ανθρώπων είναι πολύ σημαντική και για το μέλλον, όχι μόνο για τώρα. Μερικές φορές, νιώθω ότι έπρεπε να γεννηθώ σε μια άλλη εποχή, που ήταν πιο απλά, πιο λιτά και πιο ρομαντικά. Ίσως δεν μου ταιριάζει η εποχή. Όλοι ασχολούνται με ηλιθιότητες. Δεν είμαι μόνο εγώ έτσι, είναι και άλλοι που είναι μόνοι, ο καθένας για διαφορετικούς λόγους. Απλά θεωρώ πως σήμερα, όταν ο άλλος θέλει να πει κάτι σοβαρό και σημαντικό για την κοινωνία, για τις σχέσεις ή να αλλάξει την προκαθορισμένη συζήτηση όπως γκόμενες, σεξ, ποδόσφαιρο και να πει κάτι άλλο, κάτι διαφορετικό. Τότε είναι που τον αποκλείουν τελείως, από παντού, από σχέσεις (γιατί είναι βαρετός), από φιλίες (γιατί είναι γραφικός και βαρετός μαζί) και καταλήγει να μην έχει να μιλήσει σε έναν άνθρωπο και να γράφει τον πόνο του, σε ένα ψυχολογικό φόρουμ, που δεν το θεωρώ αρνητικό, αλλά είναι ως ένα υποκατάστατο μέτρο...

----------


## giorgos35

> Κι εγω διακρινω ωριμη σκεψη , αλλα δεν μπορω να κατσω να διαβασω ολα τα ποστ ...........δεν παυει ναναι 19 χρονων , η ηλικια που αρχιζεις και αλλαζεις , τουλαχιστον εγω , καπου στα 20 αρχισα ναλλαζω .............


ε και εγω καπου εκει αλλαζα.θα το βρει το δρομο του οπως ολοι μας.στα 20-21 ο ανθρωπος σταματαει να βαζη πρωτα τα συναισθηματα και μετα τη λογικη.αλλαζει και αρχιζει να βαζη πρωτα τη λογικη και μετα τα συναισθηματα.αυτο συμβενει σε ολους πιστευω

----------


## giorgos35

> *Δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι σχιζοφρενείς ή διπολικοί. Απλά θεωρώ ότι τα λανθασμένα πρότυπα που υπάρχουν σήμερα, έχουν κάνει τις κοπέλες να είναι πιο επιλεκτικές στο θέμα των σχέσεων, άσχετα αν είναι καλός ή κακός ο άλλος, θα τον ερωτευτούν για τον εξωτερικό κόσμο του. Ό, τι και να λέμε, δεν θα μπει στο κόπο μια 18-19 χρονών κοπέλα, να κάτσει να ασχοληθεί με τον εσωτερικό κόσμο του άλλου. Θα δει αν είναι όμορφος ή δημοφιλής, και θα του την "πέσει". Έτσι γίνεται στην γενιά μου.* Το να κάτσει η κοπέλα, να "δει" τον εσωτερικό κόσμο του άλλου, πρώτον η κοινωνία μας θα ήταν καλύτερη αν γινόταν αυτό, γιατί η επιλογή συντρόφου δεν θα γινόταν σε σχέση με το σώμα, αλλά με τον χαρακτήρα κλπ. Δεύτερον για να ασχοληθεί με τον εσωτερικό κόσμο του άλλου, πρέπει να έχει ώριμη και καθαρή σκέψη. Απαιτεί πολύ χρόνο και θέλει υπομονή και επιμονή. Και ποιά κοπέλα 19 ετών έχει αυτά που προανέφερα; Κενά και ανασφάλειες, σαφώς και έχω. Δεν νομίζω κανένας άνθρωπος να πιστεύει ότι δεν έχει κάποια κενά ή ανασφάλειες;


ποσο δικιο εχεις σ αυτο μονο να ξερες ποσο δικιο εχεις +1000 points

----------


## Miliva21

> Προσπαθώ με τον τρόπο μου. Ξέρεις η μοναξιά άσχετα το ότι είσαι τελείως μόνος, εμένα μου έκανε καλό. Έμαθα να διακρίνω καλύτερα τους ανθρώπους και να τους μελετάω βαθύτερα. Διαβάζωντας και λίγη ψυχολογία, καταλαβαίνεις πλέον ποιός είναι ο καλός, ποιός δεν είναι, ποιός το "παίζει" καλός μαζί σου, αλλά σε μία δεδομένη στιγμή θα σε "μαχαιρώσει" πισώπλατα. Η παρατήρηση των ανθρώπων είναι πολύ σημαντική και για το μέλλον, όχι μόνο για τώρα. Μερικές φορές, νιώθω ότι έπρεπε να γεννηθώ σε μια άλλη εποχή, που ήταν πιο απλά, πιο λιτά και πιο ρομαντικά. Ίσως δεν μου ταιριάζει η εποχή. Όλοι ασχολούνται με ηλιθιότητες. Δεν είμαι μόνο εγώ έτσι, είναι και άλλοι που είναι μόνοι, ο καθένας για διαφορετικούς λόγους. Απλά θεωρώ πως σήμερα, όταν ο άλλος θέλει να πει κάτι σοβαρό και σημαντικό για την κοινωνία, για τις σχέσεις ή να αλλάξει την προκαθορισμένη συζήτηση όπως γκόμενες, σεξ, ποδόσφαιρο και να πει κάτι άλλο, κάτι διαφορετικό. Τότε είναι που τον αποκλείουν τελείως, από παντού, από σχέσεις (γιατί είναι βαρετός), από φιλίες (γιατί είναι γραφικός και βαρετός μαζί) και καταλήγει να μην έχει να μιλήσει σε έναν άνθρωπο και να γράφει τον πόνο του, σε ένα ψυχολογικό φόρουμ, που δεν το θεωρώ αρνητικό, αλλά είναι ως ένα υποκατάστατο μέτρο...


Συμφωνω σε ολα αυτα που γραφεις ομως νομιζω οτι πρεπει προς στιγμην να ηρεμησεις......
Οταν δεν εχεις ηρεμια μεσα σου και επιμενεις να κερδισεις αυτα που θες ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ...ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ!! Ειναι κατι που εχω παθει κ γω.....

νομιζω οτι θ ηταν καλυτερο να χαλαρωσεις.....αυτη τη στιγμη το μυαλο σου φωναζει: ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΜΟΝΟΣ! ΘΕΛΩ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ! ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΕΑ...ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΩΡΑ!!...

και καταλαβαινεις οτι ετσι δν ειναι δυνατο να σ συμβει...δεν μπορεις να βρεις την ηρεμια της φιλιας αν εσυ δεν εισαι πρωτα ηρεμος....εκει εχω καταληξει...καλυτερο θα ειναι να προσπαθησεις να εκτιμησεις αυτα που εχεις μεχρι τωρα....(ακομα κ αν νιωθεις οτι δν σου φτανουν) και να πεις: Αυτος ειμαι αυτα εχω ....οτι θελει παραπανω ας ερθει...και τοτε πιστευω θ ρθουν και οι ανθρωποι που θα μπορεις να συναναστραφεις...δοκιμασε το κ εσυ ισως βοηθησει

Και τελος πιστευω οτι καλο θα ειναι να μην λαμβανεις υποψη σου ατομα που δν ταιριαζεις ....παντα θα υπαρχουν ατομα που δεν ταιριαζουμε ...δεν νμζ οτι σε βοηθαει να εστιαζεις μονο σ αυτους κ το πως ειναι...ας πουμε κ γω βλεπω κοπελες π μιλανε μονο για νυχια σεξ και ζωδια αλλα δν δινω σημασια πλεον...προσπερναω...ξερω οτι υπαρχουν ομως δν ασχολουμαι γτ εμενα αυτο δεν μου κανει...απλα σταματα να εστιαζεις εκει γτ ετσι θα νιωθεις ο μονος διαφορετικος....και μη γενικευεις δν ειναι ολοι ιδιοι

Δυστυχως δεν γινεται να ταιριαζουμε με ενα τσουρμο ανθρωπους...ο καθενας ειναι μοναδικος κ ειναι δυσκολο να κουμπωσουμε με πολλα ατομα...
Οποτε βγαζω το συμπερασμα οτι ή θα εισαι ο εαυτος σου και θα επιζητας ουσιαστικες φιλιες (δηλαδη θα εχεις 2-3 καλους φιλους) ή θα εισαι επιφανειακος και θα μιλας με 25 "φιλους-γνωστους"

Λογικο δν ειναι? καποιος που εχει παρα πολλους φιλους ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ να ταιριαζει με ολους....!!!!!....ή ειναι επιφανειακος και μιλαει στους παντες χωρις να δινει σημασια σε ποιον μιλαει και αν ταιριαζει μαζι του (απλα και μονο γ τη παρεα δλδ) και χωρις να σκαλιζει και να αναλυει προσωπικοτητες κ ανθρωπους....ή πουλαει μουρη φτιαχνοντας την ψευτικη εικονα που θα ελκυσει τους αλλους.....γλυφει τους αλλους τους χρησιμοποει συμφεροντολογικα.......

Διαλεγεις τι ταιριαζει σε σενα κ παιρνεις...και εξαλλου τωρα στη φοιτητικη ζωη θα ειναι ετσι τα πραγματα....μετα καθε ανθρωπος παιρνει το δρομο του....εχει ευθυνες, δουλεια....τα κεφαλια μεσα...σπανε οι κλικες κ οι παρεες κ καταληγεις απο κει που στη σχολη ειχες 20 ατομα ..να εχεις επαφη με 1-2

----------


## Macgyver

> Συμφωνω σε ολα αυτα που γραφεις ομως νομιζω οτι πρεπει προς στιγμην να ηρεμησεις......
> Οταν δεν εχεις ηρεμια μεσα σου και επιμενεις να κερδισεις αυτα που θες ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ...ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ!! Ειναι κατι που εχω παθει κ γω.....
> 
> νομιζω οτι θ ηταν καλυτερο να χαλαρωσεις.....αυτη τη στιγμη το μυαλο σου φωναζει: ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΜΟΝΟΣ! ΘΕΛΩ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ! ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΕΑ...ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΩΡΑ!!...
> 
> και καταλαβαινεις οτι ετσι δν ειναι δυνατο να σ συμβει...δεν μπορεις να βρεις την ηρεμια της φιλιας αν εσυ δεν εισαι πρωτα ηρεμος....εκει εχω καταληξει...
> οι


Πολυ σωστη η αποψη σου , miliva , αν και μικρη , τοχεις πιασει για τα καλα το νοημα , τοσο καλα , που μου κανει εντυπωση για μια κοπελα 21 ετων ..................... ετσι ειναι , οπως τα γραφεις , παραιτεισαι απο τα ' θελω ' σου , χαλαρωνεις , λες οτι δεν θελεις τιποτα αλλο απ την ζωη , αισθανεσαι ευγνωμοσυνη γι αυτα που εχεις , και τοτε μονο μπορει να ερθει το ζητουμενο ..............τοχω δει στη ζωη μου πολλακις , και ο πατερας μου , ειναι της ιδιας αποψης , οσο κυνηγουσε κατι , δεν του ερχοταν , οταν πλεον παραιτειτο , οχι ηττοπαθως , αλλα αδιαφορως , τοτε του ερχοντοιυσαν τα πραματα που ηθελε .......................αυτος ειναι ο παρεξηγημενος νομος της ελξης ......................

εξυπνο κοριτσι εισαι .........τσαπερδονα ........

----------


## nikos2

> Πότε έγινε αυτό; Διάβασε προσεκτικότερα το αρχικό μου μήνυμα και θα καταλάβεις. Κάτι έχεις καταλάβει λάθος...


εννοω οτι καθε αντρας πριν πλησιασει σε μια γυναικα που του αρεσει, εχει απορριψει ολες τις υπολοιπες χωρις αυτες καν να εχουν την ευκαιρια να του δειξουν τον εαυτο τους.
απλα ειναι μια σιωπηλη ας πουμε απορριψη που βεβαια κουραζει τις γυναικες αλλα δεν ειναι τοσο εμφανες.
γιατι οταν πχ ενας νεαρος βλεπει σε καποιο νυχτερινο μαγαζι 100 γυναικες και απο αυτες επιλεγει μονο 1 η δυο για να τους μιλησει, τοτε ναι οι υπολοιπες εχουν φαει χυλοπιττα και μαλιστα την τρωνε ολο οι ιδιες και οι ιδιες.
απλα μπορεις να πεις οτι στην περιπτωση σου στην σχολη,αυτες που επελεξες το καναν ακομψα.

----------


## Miliva21

> Πολυ σωστη η αποψη σου , miliva , αν και μικρη , τοχεις πιασει για τα καλα το νοημα , τοσο καλα , που μου κανει εντυπωση για μια κοπελα 21 ετων ..................... ετσι ειναι , οπως τα γραφεις , παραιτεισαι απο τα ' θελω ' σου , χαλαρωνεις , λες οτι δεν θελεις τιποτα αλλο απ την ζωη , αισθανεσαι ευγνωμοσυνη γι αυτα που εχεις , και τοτε μονο μπορει να ερθει το ζητουμενο ..............τοχω δει στη ζωη μου πολλακις , και ο πατερας μου , ειναι της ιδιας αποψης , οσο κυνηγουσε κατι , δεν του ερχοταν , οταν πλεον παραιτειτο , οχι ηττοπαθως , αλλα αδιαφορως , τοτε του ερχοντοιυσαν τα πραματα που ηθελε .......................αυτος ειναι ο παρεξηγημενος νομος της ελξης ......................
> 
> εξυπνο κοριτσι εισαι .........τσαπερδονα ........


Εχω προβληματιστει με αυτο το θεμα κ γω αρκετα...εχω ανοιξει κ ενα θεμα εδω σχετικα με τις παρεες....καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι δυσκολο να παραιτηθεις γ λιγο απο τις αναγκες σου και να αδιαφορησεις ειδικα οταν νιωθεις ανικανοποιητος στις σχεσεις σου με τους αλλους..

Ο νηματοθετης κ γω ειδικα ειμαστε σε μια ηλικια που η επιβεβαιωση απο τους αλλους ειναι πολυ σημαντικη για να χτισουμε τη δικη μας ταυτοτητα και μπορει να στεναχωρησει πολυ η απορριψη.....ομως το δουλευω μεσα μου το θεμα ..εχω απογοητευτει αλλα καταλαβα οτι δεν βοηθαει να γκρινιαζω κ να απελπιζομαι...οποτε εκει αναγκαστικα αρχιζεις να το βλεπεις αλλιως το πραγμα .....δυστυχως δεν μπορουμε να πιεσουμε τις καταστασεις ουτε μπορουμε να αποκτησουμε ως δια μαγειας καμια 100αρια φιλους...οποτε τι μενει? 

Να προσπαθησουμε να αδιαφορησουμε και να αφησουμε λιγο πισω μας το "προβλημα" να ηρεμησοουμε, κ να εκτιμησουνε αυτα π εχουμε...ουτε εγω ειμαι το ατομο που εχει 50 φιλους αλλα πλεον αδιαφορω γ αυτο κ κοιταω αυτους π εχω....κ οταν ειμαι ηρεμη ολα μ πανε καλυτερα γτ τα βλεπω αλλιως

Στα φοιτητικα χρονια ειναι πολυ ευκολο ν νιωσεις μοναξια γτ ειναι η περιοδος της παρεας και τους αραγματος.....ομως υπαρχει και συνεχεια...κ αυτοι που αραζαν μια ζωη στις καφετεριες μιλωντας γ γκομενες και αυτοκινητα χωρις να κανουν ΤΙΠΟΤΑ....σ αυτο το ΤΙΠΟΤΑ θα μεινουν κ μετα.....αλλοι πανε μπροστα....

----------


## DL010117a

> Συμφωνω σε ολα αυτα που γραφεις ομως νομιζω οτι πρεπει προς στιγμην να ηρεμησεις......
> Οταν δεν εχεις ηρεμια μεσα σου και επιμενεις να κερδισεις αυτα που θες ΔΕΝ ΣΟΥ ΕΡΧΟΝΤΑΙ...ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ!! Ειναι κατι που εχω παθει κ γω.....
> 
> νομιζω οτι θ ηταν καλυτερο να χαλαρωσεις.....αυτη τη στιγμη το μυαλο σου φωναζει: ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΑΛΛΟ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΜΟΝΟΣ! ΘΕΛΩ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ! ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΕΑ...ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΩΡΑ!!...
> 
> και καταλαβαινεις οτι ετσι δν ειναι δυνατο να σ συμβει...δεν μπορεις να βρεις την ηρεμια της φιλιας αν εσυ δεν εισαι πρωτα ηρεμος....εκει εχω καταληξει...καλυτερο θα ειναι να προσπαθησεις να εκτιμησεις αυτα που εχεις μεχρι τωρα....(ακομα κ αν νιωθεις οτι δν σου φτανουν) και να πεις: Αυτος ειμαι αυτα εχω ....οτι θελει παραπανω ας ερθει...και τοτε πιστευω θ ρθουν και οι ανθρωποι που θα μπορεις να συναναστραφεις...δοκιμασε το κ εσυ ισως βοηθησει
> 
> Και τελος πιστευω οτι καλο θα ειναι να μην λαμβανεις υποψη σου ατομα που δν ταιριαζεις ....παντα θα υπαρχουν ατομα που δεν ταιριαζουμε ...δεν νμζ οτι σε βοηθαει να εστιαζεις μονο σ αυτους κ το πως ειναι...ας πουμε κ γω βλεπω κοπελες π μιλανε μονο για νυχια σεξ και ζωδια αλλα δν δινω σημασια πλεον...προσπερναω...ξερω οτι υπαρχουν ομως δν ασχολουμαι γτ εμενα αυτο δεν μου κανει...απλα σταματα να εστιαζεις εκει γτ ετσι θα νιωθεις ο μονος διαφορετικος....και μη γενικευεις δν ειναι ολοι ιδιοι
> 
> ...


Έτσι κι αλλιώς επαφή με ένα άτομο έχω, αλλά δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα. Σωστά είναι αυτά που αναφέρεις. Δεν διαφωνώ. Στο μόνο που διαφωνώ είναι εκεί που αναφέρεις, ότι το θέλω τώρα είτε σχέση, είτε φιλία. Δεν είναι έτσι. Ήθελα να έχω πραγματικούς και αληθινούς φίλους. Εγώ έφυγα από αυτήν την "παρέα" γιατί θεωρούσα ότι έπρεπε να αλλάξω για να μείνω και έτσι ήταν. Δεν το δέχτηκα και έφυγα, όπως γινόντουσαν και άλλα. Είχαν χωριστεί σε στρατόπεδα, αυτοί που μου μιλάνε και αυτοί που δεν μου μιλάνε και όσοι μου μιλούσαν, δεν τους μιλούσαν οι άλλοι κλπ. Τα βαρέθηκα όλα αυτά τα παιδικά και έφυγα. Σίγουρα δεν ταιριάζουμε με όλους. Απλά το μόνο που θα ήθελα είναι να βγαίνω και λίγο από το σπίτι. Είτε με 1 άτομο, είτε με μια κοπέλα. Όπως έχω πει και σε πολλά μηνύματά μου εδώ. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει τόσο το σεξ, όσο να μπορώ να επικοινωνώ με την κοπέλα και να κάνουμε μια καλή παρέα. Αν γίνει αυτό και σχέση ακόμα καλύτερα. Επίσης σίγουρα σε κάποια χρόνια από τώρα, που θα έχουν άλλη ωριμότητα, ίσως τότε ξυπνήσουν και αναλογισθούν τις αδικίες και τα λάθη τους, προς εμένα. Εγώ όταν χρειάστηκε να πω "συγνώμη" το είπα. Όμως δεν γίνεται πάντα να φταίει ο ένας και όλοι οι άλλοι να είναι οι "μάγκες". Ότι έχω στεναχώρια και θυμό, είναι γεγονός. Απλά όταν ξυπνήσουν μετά από 10-20 χρόνια, θα είναι πολύ αργά. Έχω άλλα δύο χρόνια στην σχολή και λέω πότε να τελειώσω να φύγω. Τόσο πολύ. Ακόμα και κάποια φορά που βγαίνω έξω να κάνω καμία βόλτα. Βλέπω χαρούμενα ζευγαράκια και παρέες αντρών ή γυναικών να είναι χαρούμενοι και να λέω εγώ, "γιατί είμαι εγώ έτσι και αυτοί χαίρονται;". Όσο παρατηρεί κάποιος τους ανθρώπους, τόσο απογοητεύεται...

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Επίσης σίγουρα σε κάποια χρόνια από τώρα, που θα έχουν άλλη ωριμότητα, ίσως τότε ξυπνήσουν και αναλογισθούν τις αδικίες και τα λάθη τους, προς εμένα. Εγώ όταν χρειάστηκε να πω "συγνώμη" το είπα. Όμως δεν γίνεται πάντα να φταίει ο ένας και όλοι οι άλλοι να είναι οι "μάγκες". Ότι έχω στεναχώρια και θυμό, είναι γεγονός. Απλά όταν ξυπνήσουν μετά από 10-20 χρόνια, θα είναι πολύ αργά. Έχω άλλα δύο χρόνια στην σχολή και λέω πότε να τελειώσω να φύγω. Τόσο πολύ.


Δε πρόκειται να αλλάξουν αυτοί ποτέ!
Τα ίδια σκατά θα μείνουν και θα τους έρχονται όλα εύκολα, διότι ως γνωστόν "μακάριοι οι πτωχοί τω πνεύματι"......
Ακριβώς! Κοίτα να τελειώσεις τη σχολή και να φύγεις... Προσπάθησε να βρεις και καμιά δουλειά! Για σένα προπαντώς, όχι για παρέες και άλλα...........

----------


## DL010117a

> εννοω οτι καθε αντρας πριν πλησιασει σε μια γυναικα που του αρεσει, εχει απορριψει ολες τις υπολοιπες χωρις αυτες καν να εχουν την ευκαιρια να του δειξουν τον εαυτο τους.
> απλα ειναι μια σιωπηλη ας πουμε απορριψη που βεβαια κουραζει τις γυναικες αλλα δεν ειναι τοσο εμφανες.
> γιατι οταν πχ ενας νεαρος βλεπει σε καποιο νυχτερινο μαγαζι 100 γυναικες και απο αυτες επιλεγει μονο 1 η δυο για να τους μιλησει, τοτε ναι οι υπολοιπες εχουν φαει χυλοπιττα και μαλιστα την τρωνε ολο οι ιδιες και οι ιδιες.
> απλα μπορεις να πεις οτι στην περιπτωση σου στην σχολη,αυτες που επελεξες το καναν ακομψα.


Ναι είναι σωστό αυτό. Αλλά αν πω για εμένα, θα σου πω, πως δεν μου έδωσαν την ευκαιρία να τους μάθω καλύτερα. Δεν μου έδωσαν το "πράσινο" φως οι κοπέλες, γιατί αν μιλάμε για τους άντρες, άσε και τους έμαθα. Λίγοι αξίζουν και οι άλλοι είναι εκτός τόπου και χρόνου. Εμένα με απέρριψαν από την αρχή χωρίς να με μάθουν, οι κοπέλες κυρίως. Ούτε εγώ μπόρεσα να τις μάθω, γιατί δεν μου άφησαν το περιθώριο να τις μάθω. Εδώ σκέψου, ένα καλήμέρα λέω το πρωί, είτε σε άντρες, είτε σε κοπέλες, που τους ξέρω και δεν μου απαντάει κανένας. Και λογικό αυτό, επειδή οι άλλοι έχουν τις σχέσεις τους και τις παρέες τους, οπότε δεν θα μπουν στο κόπο, να μάθουν έναν ακόμη άνθρωπο που ζητάει από αυτούς κάτι διαφορετικό. Γι'αυτό και εγώ σταμάτησα πλέον να δίνω σημασία στον καθένα τους και γι'αυτό δεν θέλω να έχω καμία σχέση με την γενιά μου. Όσον αφορά για νυχτερινά μαγαζιά, δεν έχω πάει για να σου πω. Το μόνο που έχω πάει είναι σε μια παμπ, στην Ολλανδία.

----------


## DL010117a

> Εχω προβληματιστει με αυτο το θεμα κ γω αρκετα...εχω ανοιξει κ ενα θεμα εδω σχετικα με τις παρεες....καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι δυσκολο να παραιτηθεις γ λιγο απο τις αναγκες σου και να αδιαφορησεις ειδικα οταν νιωθεις ανικανοποιητος στις σχεσεις σου με τους αλλους..
> 
> Ο νηματοθετης κ γω ειδικα ειμαστε σε μια ηλικια που η επιβεβαιωση απο τους αλλους ειναι πολυ σημαντικη για να χτισουμε τη δικη μας ταυτοτητα και μπορει να στεναχωρησει πολυ η απορριψη.....ομως το δουλευω μεσα μου το θεμα ..εχω απογοητευτει αλλα καταλαβα οτι δεν βοηθαει να γκρινιαζω κ να απελπιζομαι...οποτε εκει αναγκαστικα αρχιζεις να το βλεπεις αλλιως το πραγμα .....δυστυχως δεν μπορουμε να πιεσουμε τις καταστασεις ουτε μπορουμε να αποκτησουμε ως δια μαγειας καμια 100αρια φιλους...οποτε τι μενει? 
> 
> Να προσπαθησουμε να αδιαφορησουμε και να αφησουμε λιγο πισω μας το "προβλημα" να ηρεμησοουμε, κ να εκτιμησουνε αυτα π εχουμε...ουτε εγω ειμαι το ατομο που εχει 50 φιλους αλλα πλεον αδιαφορω γ αυτο κ κοιταω αυτους π εχω....κ οταν ειμαι ηρεμη ολα μ πανε καλυτερα γτ τα βλεπω αλλιως
> 
> Στα φοιτητικα χρονια ειναι πολυ ευκολο ν νιωσεις μοναξια γτ ειναι η περιοδος της παρεας και τους αραγματος.....ομως υπαρχει και συνεχεια...κ αυτοι που αραζαν μια ζωη στις καφετεριες μιλωντας γ γκομενες και αυτοκινητα χωρις να κανουν ΤΙΠΟΤΑ....σ αυτο το ΤΙΠΟΤΑ θα μεινουν κ μετα.....αλλοι πανε μπροστα....


Συμφωνώ με αυτή την άποψή σου!

----------


## DL010117a

> Δε πρόκειται να αλλάξουν αυτοί ποτέ!
> Τα ίδια σκατά θα μείνουν και θα τους έρχονται όλα εύκολα, διότι ως γνωστόν "μακάριοι οι πτωχοί τω πνεύματι"......
> Ακριβώς! Κοίτα να τελειώσεις τη σχολή και να φύγεις... Προσπάθησε να βρεις και καμιά δουλειά! Για σένα προπαντώς, όχι για παρέες και άλλα...........


Και εγώ το ίδιο σκέφτομαι ακριβώς!

----------


## Miliva21

Νηματοθετη...μη περιμενεις να δικαιωθεις....να μη σε νοιαζει...αυτο λεω...αδιαφορησε...εκανες τις επιλογες σου ...ειχες παρεες τις αφησες γτ δν σου ταιριαζανε...και πολυ καλα εκανες...ομως καταλαβαινεις οτι αφου εισαι εσυ αυτος που αποχωρει μεχρι να βρεις αλλη παρεα θα περασεις κ ενα διαστημα μοναξιας....δν ειναι ευκολο να μπεις σε αλλη παρεα μεσα στη μεση της σχολης τωρα που εχουν δημιουργηθει ολες οι κλικες...

Δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι...δν ειναι στο χερι σου...αυτο π μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να ηρεμησεις....μπορει να μη το καταλαβαινεις αλλα υποσυνειδητα φωναζεις : ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ..ΘΕΛΩ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΩΡΑ
...ΔΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΣ....

Προσπαθησε να αδιαφορησεις γ αυτο...κανε κατι αλλο ...μη το σκεφτεσαι ...δν ειναι ευκολο εκτιμξσε τη ζωη σ οπως ειναι και σκεψου το σαν περιοδο προσωρινη...η ζωη αλλαζει ...μετα θα εισαι αλλου ..με το να λες μακαρι να φυγω γρηγορα απο δω δν σε βοηθαει......κερδισες την αυθεντικοτητα σου σαν ανθρωπος με το να φυγεις αλλα εχασες τη παρεα...παντα ετσι ειναι κατι χανεις κ κατι κερδιζεις
Κλαιν μαιν....εκμεταλλευσου τον ελευθερο χρονο και την ηρεμια που εχεις τωρα σαν φοιτητης γτ μετα δεν θα τη ξαναβρεις 
Ζησε για σενα και κανε αυτο που γουσταρεις....τα πραγματα αλλαζουν στη πορεια δν μενουν στασιμα απλα πρεπει να εκτιμησουμε οσα εχουμε

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Δεν μου έδωσαν το "πράσινο" φως οι κοπέλες, γιατί αν μιλάμε για τους άντρες, άσε και τους έμαθα.


Και μετά, όταν φτάσεις στα 25, θα σου "ζητάνε τα ρέστα" για ποιο λόγο είσαι παρθένος! Τι σου συνέβη και δε μπόρεσες να βρεις ταίρι κι εσύ - σ' αυτή τη "φωτισμένη", ανοιχτόμυαλη και "υπέροχη" εποχή μας -............ Τότε βέβαια θα ζητάνε κι άλλα! Τότε θα πρέπει να "ενσαρκώνεις" τον περίφημο "ιδανικό άντρα"..... Και ποιός είναι αυτός; Να τι διάβασα σήμερα! 

"Θέλει πολλά αρχίδια για να μπορέσει ένας άντρας να κρατήσει μια γυναίκα που είναι ίση ή ανώτερη απο τον ίδιο. Προτιμούν θηλυκά υποταγμένα, χωρίς πολύ μυαλό και με λίγα θέλω.
Ο ιδανικός δε συνδυασμός για τους άντρες είναι η γκόμενα να είναι αρκετά ηλίθια και κάπως εμφανίσιμη. Εκεί μπορούν να αποδώσουν και στο κρεβάτι. Με την πολύ έξυπνη και την υπερβολικά όμορφη ταυτόχρονα κομπλάρουν. Ο λόγος; Όταν βρίσκονται γυμνοί απέναντί της, χωρίς τα λεφτά, την εξουσία ή την επιρροή τους, τότε πρέπει να την ικανοποιήσουν με αυτό που πραγματικά είναι. Και νιώθουν ότι είναι λίγοι. Και ίσως και να είναι, γιατί αν δεν ήταν, απλά θα την ικανοποιούσαν.Οι άντρες στο σεξ δεν κάνει να σκέφτονται. Γιατί άμα σκεφτούν, πέφτουν. Και δεν ξανασηκώνονται, ειδικά αν δε μπορούν να διαχειριστούν τη γυναίκα που έχουν δίπλα τους. Γι` αυτό, προτιμούν να πηγαίνουν με γυναίκες που θεωρούν κατώτερές τους και εύκολα διαχειρίσιμες, που θα τις κάνουν ότι θέλουν και θα είναι μόνιμα ευχαριστημένες.
Υπάρχουν όμως κι εκείνοι οι άντρες, που καμαρώνουν να έχουν δίπλα τους ένα θηλυκό που να φυσάει. Μια γυναίκα που όλοι θα ήθελαν να έχουν αλλά ελάχιστοι θα μπορούσαν. Αυτή που το μυαλό της, η προσωπικότητά της, η εμφάνισή της, η αύρα της, είναι μόνιμα για κείνους μια πρόκληση. Και την κατακτούν. Συνέχεια, ξανά και ξανά.
Και εκείνη δίπλα τους λάμπει ακόμη περισσότερο. Τους αγαπάει, τους φροντίζει, τους στηριζει κι εκείνοι δεν της στερούν το άλογό της. Ξέρουν ότι κι εκείνη πολεμίστρια είναι.
Γιατί πραγματικός άντρας είναι αυτός που μπορεί να σταθεί ψηλότερα απο τις προσδοκίες μιας γυναίκας.
Οι υπόλοιποι, θα προσπαθήσουν αλλά θα ηττηθούν.
Και θα συμβιβαστούν με αυτές που τους αξίζουν."

Πώς μπορεί να γίνει κάποιος ένας τέτοιος "άντρας- πρίγκιπας" δε μας λέει η κοπέλα....
Προφανώς θα πρέπει να το κατεβάσουμε από την κούτρα μας!

----------


## Miliva21

Τον ελευθερο χρονο που εχεις μπορεις να τον αφιερωσεις σε διαβασμα και γυμναστικη...
Γυμναστικη για να εχεις ενα δυνατο και υγιες σωμα πρωτα για σενα....για να νιωθεις εσυ καλα και μετα θα σ πω πως θα τρεχουν τα κοριτσακια (καποια κοριτσακια παλι...οχι ολα) !! Χαχα...εγω απο τοτε που αρχισα να γυμναζομαι μου αρεσει..νιωθω καλα και εχω βαλει στοχο οσο μπορω να βελτιωσω και αλλο τη φυσικη μου κατασταση....ειναι και ψυχθεραπεια
Αφου εισαι και της φιλοσοφιας και του πνευματος ακολουθα κ εσυ αυτο που ελεγαν οι αρχαιοι ημων προγονοι...
Νους υγιης..............

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

με αυτο το σκεπτικο που εχεις βλεπω να την πατας αγριως και εμενα με ενδιαφερει κυριως πως θα πετυχει ενα πραγμα και οχι τοσο αν το βλεπω ως αυτο που θα θελα οι αλλοι μπορει να με σκεφτονται αυτο που λεω γιατι ειναι της λογικης *προσπαθησε και ας αποτυχεις* 

οι περισσοτεροι εχουν μαλωσει με την επικοινωνια και την αληθεια μολις τους μιλας σοβαρα θα σου βαλουν στοπ με το παραμικρο και θα σε φλομωσουν στα μη μη μιλας μη το ενα μη το αλλο μη εκεινο στα λογια ομως θελουν ανθρωπους ηλικρινεις σωστους και ντομπρους και στις πραξεις θελουν να ακουνε ανοησιες για να συζητουν μαζι σου να τους λες τα εκανα ολα θαλασσα κλπ

δοκιμασε πχ να πεις σε καπια τα εκανα ολα θαλασσα για να καταλαβεις πως πιανεις κουβεντα

----------


## Miliva21

> με αυτο το σκεπτικο που εχεις βλεπω να την πατας αγριως και εμενα με ενδιαφερει κυριως πως θα πετυχει ενα πραγμα και οχι τοσο αν το βλεπω ως αυτο που θα θελα οι αλλοι μπορει να με σκεφτονται αυτο που λεω γιατι ειναι της λογικης *προσπαθησε και ας αποτυχεις* 
> 
> οι περισσοτεροι εχουν μαλωσει με την επικοινωνια και την αληθεια μολις τους μιλας σοβαρα θα σου βαλουν στοπ με το παραμικρο και θα σε φλομωσουν στα μη μη μιλας μη το ενα μη το αλλο μη εκεινο στα λογια ομως θελουν ανθρωπους ηλικρινεις σωστους και ντομπρους και στις πραξεις θελουν να ακουνε ανοησιες για να συζητουν μαζι σου να τους λες τα εκανα ολα θαλασσα κλπ
> 
> δοκιμασε πχ να πεις σε καπια τα εκανα ολα θαλασσα για να καταλαβεις πως πιανεις κουβεντα


Αλεξανδρε εχεις βγαλει ενα λαθος (για μενα) συμπερασμα....με το να λεει καποιος βλακειες δεν τους κερδιζει ολους.....αλλα αφου σου εκει κατσει ετσι....δν ξερω πως να στο αναιρεσω

----------


## DL010117a

> Τον ελευθερο χρονο που εχεις μπορεις να τον αφιερωσεις σε διαβασμα και γυμναστικη...
> Γυμναστικη για να εχεις ενα δυνατο και υγιες σωμα πρωτα για σενα....για να νιωθεις εσυ καλα και μετα θα σ πω πως θα τρεχουν τα κοριτσακια (καποια κοριτσακια παλι...οχι ολα) !! Χαχα...εγω απο τοτε που αρχισα να γυμναζομαι μου αρεσει..νιωθω καλα και εχω βαλει στοχο οσο μπορω να βελτιωσω και αλλο τη φυσικη μου κατασταση....ειναι και ψυχθεραπεια
> Αφου εισαι και της φιλοσοφιας και του πνευματος ακολουθα κ εσυ αυτο που ελεγαν οι αρχαιοι ημων προγονοι...
> Νους υγιης..............


Δεν διαφωνώ σε αυτό. Τόσο καιρό δεν ήμουν σε θέση να το κάνω αυτό, τώρα είμαι καλύτερα και θα προσπαθήσω. Όσον αφορά για τα "κοριτσάκια" προτιμώ τις κοπέλες με προσωπικότητα, από τα "κοριτσάκια".

----------


## Miliva21

> Και μετά, όταν φτάσεις στα 25, θα σου "ζητάνε τα ρέστα" για ποιο λόγο είσαι παρθένος! Τι σου συνέβη και δε μπόρεσες να βρεις ταίρι κι εσύ - σ' αυτή τη "φωτισμένη", ανοιχτόμυαλη και "υπέροχη" εποχή μας -............ Τότε βέβαια θα ζητάνε κι άλλα! Τότε θα πρέπει να "ενσαρκώνεις" τον περίφημο "ιδανικό άντρα"..... Και ποιός είναι αυτός; Να τι διάβασα σήμερα! 
> 
> "Θέλει πολλά αρχίδια για να μπορέσει ένας άντρας να κρατήσει μια γυναίκα που είναι ίση ή ανώτερη απο τον ίδιο. Προτιμούν θηλυκά υποταγμένα, χωρίς πολύ μυαλό και με λίγα θέλω.
> Ο ιδανικός δε συνδυασμός για τους άντρες είναι η γκόμενα να είναι αρκετά ηλίθια και κάπως εμφανίσιμη. Εκεί μπορούν να αποδώσουν και στο κρεβάτι. Με την πολύ έξυπνη και την υπερβολικά όμορφη ταυτόχρονα κομπλάρουν. Ο λόγος; Όταν βρίσκονται γυμνοί απέναντί της, χωρίς τα λεφτά, την εξουσία ή την επιρροή τους, τότε πρέπει να την ικανοποιήσουν με αυτό που πραγματικά είναι. Και νιώθουν ότι είναι λίγοι. Και ίσως και να είναι, γιατί αν δεν ήταν, απλά θα την ικανοποιούσαν.Οι άντρες στο σεξ δεν κάνει να σκέφτονται. Γιατί άμα σκεφτούν, πέφτουν. Και δεν ξανασηκώνονται, ειδικά αν δε μπορούν να διαχειριστούν τη γυναίκα που έχουν δίπλα τους. Γι` αυτό, προτιμούν να πηγαίνουν με γυναίκες που θεωρούν κατώτερές τους και εύκολα διαχειρίσιμες, που θα τις κάνουν ότι θέλουν και θα είναι μόνιμα ευχαριστημένες.
> Υπάρχουν όμως κι εκείνοι οι άντρες, που καμαρώνουν να έχουν δίπλα τους ένα θηλυκό που να φυσάει. Μια γυναίκα που όλοι θα ήθελαν να έχουν αλλά ελάχιστοι θα μπορούσαν. Αυτή που το μυαλό της, η προσωπικότητά της, η εμφάνισή της, η αύρα της, είναι μόνιμα για κείνους μια πρόκληση. Και την κατακτούν. Συνέχεια, ξανά και ξανά.
> Και εκείνη δίπλα τους λάμπει ακόμη περισσότερο. Τους αγαπάει, τους φροντίζει, τους στηριζει κι εκείνοι δεν της στερούν το άλογό της. Ξέρουν ότι κι εκείνη πολεμίστρια είναι.
> Γιατί πραγματικός άντρας είναι αυτός που μπορεί να σταθεί ψηλότερα απο τις προσδοκίες μιας γυναίκας.
> Οι υπόλοιποι, θα προσπαθήσουν αλλά θα ηττηθούν.
> Και θα συμβιβαστούν με αυτές που τους αξίζουν."
> ...


Συνταγη μυστικη για τον πριγκιπα δν υπαρχει....μονο μυστικη συνταγη για καβουροπατυ xD

----------


## DL010117a

> Και μετά, όταν φτάσεις στα 25, θα σου "ζητάνε τα ρέστα" για ποιο λόγο είσαι παρθένος! Τι σου συνέβη και δε μπόρεσες να βρεις ταίρι κι εσύ - σ' αυτή τη "φωτισμένη", ανοιχτόμυαλη και "υπέροχη" εποχή μας -............ Τότε βέβαια θα ζητάνε κι άλλα! Τότε θα πρέπει να "ενσαρκώνεις" τον περίφημο "ιδανικό άντρα"..... Και ποιός είναι αυτός; Να τι διάβασα σήμερα! 
> 
> "Θέλει πολλά αρχίδια για να μπορέσει ένας άντρας να κρατήσει μια γυναίκα που είναι ίση ή ανώτερη απο τον ίδιο. Προτιμούν θηλυκά υποταγμένα, χωρίς πολύ μυαλό και με λίγα θέλω.
> Ο ιδανικός δε συνδυασμός για τους άντρες είναι η γκόμενα να είναι αρκετά ηλίθια και κάπως εμφανίσιμη. Εκεί μπορούν να αποδώσουν και στο κρεβάτι. Με την πολύ έξυπνη και την υπερβολικά όμορφη ταυτόχρονα κομπλάρουν. Ο λόγος; Όταν βρίσκονται γυμνοί απέναντί της, χωρίς τα λεφτά, την εξουσία ή την επιρροή τους, τότε πρέπει να την ικανοποιήσουν με αυτό που πραγματικά είναι. Και νιώθουν ότι είναι λίγοι. Και ίσως και να είναι, γιατί αν δεν ήταν, απλά θα την ικανοποιούσαν.Οι άντρες στο σεξ δεν κάνει να σκέφτονται. Γιατί άμα σκεφτούν, πέφτουν. Και δεν ξανασηκώνονται, ειδικά αν δε μπορούν να διαχειριστούν τη γυναίκα που έχουν δίπλα τους. Γι` αυτό, προτιμούν να πηγαίνουν με γυναίκες που θεωρούν κατώτερές τους και εύκολα διαχειρίσιμες, που θα τις κάνουν ότι θέλουν και θα είναι μόνιμα ευχαριστημένες.
> Υπάρχουν όμως κι εκείνοι οι άντρες, που καμαρώνουν να έχουν δίπλα τους ένα θηλυκό που να φυσάει. Μια γυναίκα που όλοι θα ήθελαν να έχουν αλλά ελάχιστοι θα μπορούσαν. Αυτή που το μυαλό της, η προσωπικότητά της, η εμφάνισή της, η αύρα της, είναι μόνιμα για κείνους μια πρόκληση. Και την κατακτούν. Συνέχεια, ξανά και ξανά.
> Και εκείνη δίπλα τους λάμπει ακόμη περισσότερο. Τους αγαπάει, τους φροντίζει, τους στηριζει κι εκείνοι δεν της στερούν το άλογό της. Ξέρουν ότι κι εκείνη πολεμίστρια είναι.
> Γιατί πραγματικός άντρας είναι αυτός που μπορεί να σταθεί ψηλότερα απο τις προσδοκίες μιας γυναίκας.
> Οι υπόλοιποι, θα προσπαθήσουν αλλά θα ηττηθούν.
> Και θα συμβιβαστούν με αυτές που τους αξίζουν."
> ...


Το θέμα είναι, ότι δύσκολα βρίσκονται οι γυναίκες "πολεμίστριες". Εγώ προσωπικά βλέπω μόνο ρηχότητα και τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## GiannisNik3

> Συνταγη μυστικη για τον πριγκιπα δν υπαρχει....μονο μυστικη συνταγη για καβουροπατυ xD


Σωστά, σωστά!
Πρέπει να "είσαι"!
Το ξέχασα............

----------


## Miliva21

> Δεν διαφωνώ σε αυτό. Τόσο καιρό δεν ήμουν σε θέση να το κάνω αυτό, τώρα είμαι καλύτερα και θα προσπαθήσω. Όσον αφορά για τα "κοριτσάκια" προτιμώ τις κοπέλες με προσωπικότητα, από τα "κοριτσάκια".


Ε καλα τωρα....μη κολλας κ εσυ στις λεξεις...καταλαβες τι εννοω..αμα σ αρεσει φιλτατε η ιδεα προσπαθησε το....σιγα σιγα θ σ αρεσει κ θ νιωθεις καλυτερα....ασε που αν εχεις μια προσεγμενη εμφανιση και εχεις και περιεχομενο πολλες θα τσιμπησουν...θα σε βλεπουν ετσι γυμνασμενο αλλα θα ξερουν οτι μπορουν να ανοιξουν και μια σοβαρη κουβεντα μαζι σου... εμενα αυτο προσωπικα αν θες τη γνωμη μου...δεν με χαλαει καθολουυυ

----------


## DL010117a

> Ε καλα τωρα....μη κολλας κ εσυ στις λεξεις...καταλαβες τι εννοω..αμα σ αρεσει φιλτατε η ιδεα προσπαθησε το....σιγα σιγα θ σ αρεσει κ θ νιωθεις καλυτερα....ασε που αν εχεις μια προσεγμενη εμφανιση και εχεις και περιεχομενο πολλες θα τσιμπησουν...θα σε βλεπουν ετσι γυμνασμενο αλλα θα ξερουν οτι μπορουν να ανοιξουν και μια σοβαρη κουβεντα μαζι σου... εμενα αυτο προσωπικα αν θες τη γνωμη μου...δεν με χαλαει καθολουυυ


Χμ, κατάλαβα αρκετά...

----------


## Miliva21

> Σωστά, σωστά!
> Πρέπει να "είσαι"!
> Το ξέχασα............


Δεν υπαρχει πριγκιπας γ αυτο δν υπαρχει κ συνταγη xD ή υπαρχει αλλα για καθεμια ειναι και ενας αλλος..τωρα αν θες να γινεις οπωσδηποτε πριγκιπας προσπαθησε το αλλα οχι στην ελλαδα γτ εχει καταργηθει προ πολλου εδω η βασιλεια..
Πωπω αρχισα να κρυωνω με τα αστεια μου ....μπουχαχαχ

----------


## DL010117a

> Δεν υπαρχει πριγκιπας γ αυτο δν υπαρχει κ συνταγη xD ή υπαρχει αλλα για καθεμια ειναι και ενας αλλος..τωρα αν θες να γινεις οπωσδηποτε πριγκιπας προσπαθησε το αλλα οχι στην ελλαδα γτ εχει καταργηθει προ πολλου εδω η βασιλεια..
> Πωπω αρχισα να κρυωνω με τα αστεια μου ....μπουχαχαχ


Α, τα αστεία σου ήταν τελικά, είπα και εγώ, νόμιζα ότι χειμώνιασε ξαφνικά.

----------


## Macgyver

> Ο νηματοθετης κ γω ειδικα ειμαστε σε μια ηλικια που η επιβεβαιωση απο τους αλλους ειναι πολυ σημαντικη για να χτισουμε τη δικη μας ταυτοτητα και μπορει να στεναχωρησει πολυ η απορριψη.....ομως το δουλευω μεσα μου το θεμα ..εχω απογοητευτει αλλα καταλαβα οτι δεν βοηθαει να γκρινιαζω κ να απελπιζομαι...οποτε εκει αναγκαστικα αρχιζεις να το βλεπεις αλλιως το πραγμα .....δυστυχως δεν μπορουμε να πιεσουμε τις καταστασεις ουτε μπορουμε να αποκτησουμε ως δια μαγειας καμια 100αρια φιλους...οποτε τι μενει? 
> ....



Μενει το οτι δεν ηρθες σε αυτον τον κοσμο για νανταποκριθεις στις προσδοκιες των αλλων , ουτε οι αλλοι ηρθαν στον κοσμο να ανταποκριθουν στις δικες σου προσδοκιες ........................τσαπερδονα miliva , που τα γραφεις ωραια .......

----------


## Miliva21

> Α, τα αστεία σου ήταν τελικά, είπα και εγώ, νόμιζα ότι χειμώνιασε ξαφνικά.


Τστστσ αχαριστια....να βλεπεις..ηδη μια γυναικα αρχισε να συμπασχει με τα προβληματα σου ...θελησε να σε διευκολυνει λεγοντας σου την αποψη της και εσυυυυυ...
Κτ ξερουν που δν σχολιαζουν οι υπολοιπες γυναικες του φορουμ.....xD
Μια ολη και ολη ειχες ...εμενα....(που και τυχερος ησουνα ) αλλα δν θα σου κανω αλλο τη τιμη ....αποχωρω xD xD ....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Αλεξανδρε εχεις βγαλει ενα λαθος (για μενα) συμπερασμα....με το να λεει καποιος βλακειες δεν τους κερδιζει ολους.....αλλα αφου σου εκει κατσει ετσι....δν ξερω πως να στο αναιρεσω


οκ ακομα και αν δεχομουν οτι αποτελεις εξαιρεση που δεν ειμαι και πολυ σιγουρος γι αυτο δε μπορω να πω οτι με ενδιαφερει και πολυ αυτο ως αγνωστη χ οι πιθανοτητες να συναντησω καπια σαν εσενα πχ ειναι ελαχιστες η μηδαμινες αρα και λαθος να χω κανει ειναι ενας ψυλος σε ενα λοφο αχυρα

----------


## Miliva21

> Μενει το οτι δεν ηρθες σε αυτον τον κοσμο για νανταποκριθεις στις προσδοκιες των αλλων , ουτε οι αλλοι ηρθαν στον κοσμο να ανταποκριθουν στις δικες σου προσδοκιες ........................τσαπερδονα miliva , που τα γραφεις ωραια .......


Μ αρεσει αυτο που ειπες !!!

----------


## Miliva21

> οκ ακομα και αν δεχομουν οτι αποτελεις εξαιρεση που δεν ειμαι και πολυ σιγουρος γι αυτο δε μπορω να πω οτι με ενδιαφερει και πολυ αυτο ως αγνωστη χ οι πιθανοτητες να συναντησω καπια σαν εσενα πχ ειναι ελαχιστες η μηδαμινες αρα και λαθος να χω κανει ειναι ενας ψυλος σε ενα λοφο αχυρα


Ενταξει...οπως νομιζεις απλως ειπα την αποψη μου

----------


## Macgyver

> Μ αρεσει αυτο που ειπες !!!


Κι μενα μαρεσουν οι αποψεις σου , απλα τα γραφω με λιγα λογια .............περιεκτικα .......

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Δεν διαφωνώ σε αυτό. Τόσο καιρό δεν ήμουν σε θέση να το κάνω αυτό, τώρα είμαι καλύτερα και θα προσπαθήσω. Όσον αφορά για τα "κοριτσάκια" προτιμώ τις κοπέλες με προσωπικότητα, από τα "κοριτσάκια".


οι κοπελες με προσωπικοτητα ειναι φευΓΑΤΕΣ ομως

----------


## Miliva21

> Κι μενα μαρεσουν οι αποψεις σου , απλα τα γραφω με λιγα λογια .............περιεκτικα .......


Εγω με το περιεκτικα εχω ενα θεμα χαχαχα μεγαλο

----------


## Macgyver

> Εγω με το περιεκτικα εχω ενα θεμα χαχαχα μεγαλο


Δεν πειραζει , γραφεις κατανοητα και εχεις ξεκαθαρες αποψεις , οχι ακαμπτες ........

----------


## Macgyver

> οι κοπελες με προσωπικοτητα ειναι φευΓΑΤΕΣ ομως


Σωστο , Αλεξ , το ιδιο και οι αντρες ....... ποτε δεν ειναι δεδομενες-οι ........

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Σωστο , Αλεξ , το ιδιο και οι αντρες ....... ποτε δεν ειναι δεδομενες-οι ........


Συμφωνω και επαυξανω

----------


## DL010117a

> Τστστσ αχαριστια....να βλεπεις..ηδη μια γυναικα αρχισε να συμπασχει με τα προβληματα σου ...θελησε να σε διευκολυνει λεγοντας σου την αποψη της και εσυυυυυ...
> Κτ ξερουν που δν σχολιαζουν οι υπολοιπες γυναικες του φορουμ.....xD
> Μια ολη και ολη ειχες ...εμενα....(που και τυχερος ησουνα ) αλλα δν θα σου κανω αλλο τη τιμη ....αποχωρω xD xD ....


Αφού είπαν την άποψή τους, τι άλλο να πουν; Και είναι τιμή μου, που σχολιάζεις στο νήμα μου...

----------


## elis

καταλαβεσ οτι ειναι ομορφη ετσι δωσε πονο

----------


## Macgyver

> καταλαβεσ οτι ειναι ομορφη ετσι δωσε πονο



χοχοχοχοχμπουχαχα ..........καλο elis .......

----------


## elis

αυτοσ θα γινει μεγαλοσ γυπαετοσ αν βαλει μυαλο

----------


## DL010117a

> αυτοσ θα γινει μεγαλοσ γυπαετοσ αν βαλει μυαλο


Εννοείς εμένα, γιατί δεν κατάλαβα σε ποιόν πήγαινε το μήνυμα.Όχι δεν είμαι "γυπαετός", απλά μου αρέσει το λεπτό χιούμορ και το διακριτικό φλέρτ. "Γυπαετός", το έχω για αρνητική έννοια...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εννοείς εμένα, γιατί δεν κατάλαβα σε ποιόν πήγαινε το μήνυμα.Όχι δεν είμαι "γυπαετός", απλά μου αρέσει το λεπτό χιούμορ και το διακριτικό φλέρτ. "Γυπαετός", το έχω για αρνητική έννοια...


Εδώ θέλω να πω κάτι με βάση μια εμπειρία που είχα προχθές...εκτιμώ πολύ το διακριτικό φλερτ ειδικά μετά απ' αυτό το επίμονο κι "επιθετικό" φλερτ που δέχτηκα στο δρόμο από κάποιον που δεν ξέρω καν και που επέμενε να βγούμε μαζί επί τόπου αρχικά κιόλας στις 11 το βράδυ...ήταν πολύ ενοχλητικό...

----------


## Macgyver

> Εδώ θέλω να πω κάτι με βάση μια εμπειρία που είχα προχθές...εκτιμώ πολύ το διακριτικό φλερτ ειδικά μετά απ' αυτό το επίμονο κι "επιθετικό" φλερτ που δέχτηκα στο δρόμο από κάποιον που δεν ξέρω καν και που επέμενε να βγούμε μαζί επί τόπου αρχικά κιόλας στις 11 το βράδυ...ήταν πολύ ενοχλητικό...


Νομιζω οτι αυτοι που θα φλερταρουν ευγενικα , ειναι οι ιδιοι που δεν χρειαζεται να φλερταρουν , διοτι εχουν ηδη παρεες , και βρισκουν απο εκει συντροφους .....

----------


## DL010117a

> Νομιζω οτι αυτοι που θα φλερταρουν ευγενικα , ειναι οι ιδιοι που δεν χρειαζεται να φλερταρουν , διοτι εχουν ηδη παρεες , και βρισκουν απο εκει συντροφους .....


Δεν ισχυεί απόλυτα αυτό...

----------


## Macgyver

> Δεν ισχυεί απόλυτα αυτό...


Οντως , χαζομαρα εγραψα ..................

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Δεν ισχυεί απόλυτα αυτό...


συντροφο/η μπορεις να βρεις παντου το δυσκολο δεν ειναι αυτο αλλα πως να τον κρατησεις διπλα σου ξερεις πχ ποσο πιθανο ειναι να συναντησεις αυτη που θα θελες παντα και να φυγει μετα απο κει που ηρθε?
το να μαθεις να κρατας ανθρωπους διπλα σου ειναι μια ολοκληρη φιλοσοφια.

----------


## Macgyver

> το να μαθεις να κρατας ανθρωπους διπλα σου ειναι μια ολοκληρη φιλοσοφια.



10' , δεκα με τονο Αλεξ , αριστευσες παλι .......

----------


## elis

ο αλεξανδροσ ειναι πρωτοσ μαγκασ εγω το ειπα νομιζω πριν χρονια

----------


## GiannisNik3

> το να μαθεις να κρατας ανθρωπους διπλα σου ειναι μια ολοκληρη φιλοσοφια.


Σωστά! Άμα ξέρεις τον τρόπο να λες πράγματα, προσαρμόζοντάς τα έτσι ώστε να αρέσουν στα αυτιά του καθενός, τότε ναι, θέλει ταλέντο!
Σαν τους πολιτικούς ένα πράγμα.....
Όποιος θέλει να μείνει δίπλα σου, μένει!
Δε θέλει καμία "τέχνη" να ξέρεις, αλλιώτικα θα είχαν ανοίξει σχολές για αυτό!

----------


## Miliva21

> 10' , δεκα με τονο Αλεξ , αριστευσες παλι .......


Εγω νομιζω οτι οποιος σε θελει πραγματικα θα αντεξει περισσοτερο....οποιος δν θελει θα βρει οσο το δυνατο πιο γρηγορα μια δικαιολογια για να φυγει.....δεν μιλαμε γ ακραιες συμπεριφορες βεβαια ...εκει οπου φυγει φυγει

----------


## Macgyver

> Δε θέλει καμία "τέχνη" να ξέρεις, αλλιώτικα θα είχαν ανοίξει σχολές για αυτό!




Aμα ταχεις καλα με τον εαυτο σου , τον αγαπας , κανεις καλη παρεα μαζι του , ολα ταλλα ερχονται , αυτο η τοχεις , η δεν τοχεις ............

----------


## Miliva21

> Aμα ταχεις καλα με τον εαυτο σου , τον αγαπας , κανεις καλη παρεα μαζι του , ολα ταλλα ερχονται , αυτο η τοχεις , η δεν τοχεις ............


Συμφωνω..πρωτα πρεπει να εισαι καλα με τον εαυτο σου και ευχαριστημενος με τη ζωη σου ..αλλιως χρησιμοποιεις τις σχεσεις σαν πατεριτσα και δν ειναι καλο αυτο γ κανεναν απο τους δυο συντροφους

Ομως υπαρχει και το αλλο
.....
Ποιος μπορει να νιωθει τελειως αυταρκης παρεα με τη μοναξια του?
Οι σχεσεις και οι ανθρωποι ειναι το αλατι της ζωης .....αμα το εχουμε ειμαστε ευτυχισμενοι αμα λειπει νιωθουμε ανικανοποιητοι...

----------


## Macgyver

> .....
> Ποιος μπορει να νιωθει τελειως αυταρκης παρεα με τη μοναξια του?
> Οι σχεσεις και οι ανθρωποι ειναι το αλατι της ζωης .....αμα το εχουμε ειμαστε ευτυχισμενοι αμα λειπει νιωθουμε ανικανοποιητοι...



Οπως το λες , ειναι το κερασακι στην τουρτα μια καλη σχεση , η τουρτα ομως , ειναι η καλη σχεση με τον εαυτο σου , αμα ο καταφερεις αυτο , σουρχεται και ο σωστος ανθρωπος , διοτι δεν τον εχεις πλεον απελπισμενα αναγκη , ο νομος της ελξης .....

----------


## DL010117a

> Συμφωνω..πρωτα πρεπει να εισαι καλα με τον εαυτο σου και ευχαριστημενος με τη ζωη σου ..αλλιως χρησιμοποιεις τις σχεσεις σαν πατεριτσα και δν ειναι καλο αυτο γ κανεναν απο τους δυο συντροφους
> 
> Ομως υπαρχει και το αλλο
> .....
> Ποιος μπορει να νιωθει τελειως αυταρκης παρεα με τη μοναξια του?
> Οι σχεσεις και οι ανθρωποι ειναι το αλατι της ζωης .....αμα το εχουμε ειμαστε ευτυχισμενοι αμα λειπει νιωθουμε ανικανοποιητοι...


Δυστυχώς υπάρχει και τρίτη οδός, αυτοί που έχουν σχέση και είναι δυστυχισμένοι. Και έχει καταντήσει ο ένας από τους δύο σε μια σχέση να είναι χειριστικός, απέναντι στον άλλον. Ακραία ίσως περίπτωση, αλλά τελευταία ολοένα και αυξάνεται αυτό το φαινόμενο.

----------


## DL010117a

> συντροφο/η μπορεις να βρεις παντου το δυσκολο δεν ειναι αυτο αλλα πως να τον κρατησεις διπλα σου ξερεις πχ ποσο πιθανο ειναι να συναντησεις αυτη που θα θελες παντα και να φυγει μετα απο κει που ηρθε?
> το να μαθεις να κρατας ανθρωπους διπλα σου ειναι μια ολοκληρη φιλοσοφια.


Συμφωνώ σε αυτό που αναφέρεις στο τέλος. Ίσως το πιο δύσκολο είναι να κρατήσεις τους ανθρώπους κοντά σου, παρά να τους έλξεις ή και τούμπαλιν. Είχα αναρωτηθεί πάνω σε αυτό, στο θέμα της φιλίας, από μικρή ηλικία. Αν διώχνω εγώ τους ανθρώπους ή αν δεν τους έλκω, ώστε να με αποδεχτούν, το ίδιο και στις σχέσεις. Ακόμα και σήμερα παραμένει το ίδιο ερώτημα σε εμένα. Βέβαια για να πω και την αλήθεια, δεν ξέρω πως να προσεγγίσω τους ανθρώπους και δεν ξέρω πως να τους κρατήσω. Κυρίως βασικά τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, επειδή πέρασα άσχημα μικρός και περνάω ακόμα, να τους διώχνω εγώ από γύρω μου, γι'αυτό και κλείστηκα πολύ στον εαυτό μου, αν και είμαι εσωστρεφείς έτσι κι αλλιώς, έγινα περισσότερο. Ίσως απλά να μην τους "κάνω", ανάλογα ίσως με την περίπτωση. Κανείς δεν είναι τέλειος και εγώ έχω κάνει λαθη και κάνω συνεχώς λάθη και θα κάνω πάντα λάθη. Όμως χωρίς να με γνωρίσουν, μου γύρισαν την πλάτη, γιατί δεν θα κάτσει ένα αγόρι ή ενα κορίτσι ηλικίας 15-16 ετών, να ψυχολογίσει ένα αγόρι, είτε για σχέση, είτε για φιλία. Χθές ήταν η πρώτη μέρα της εξεταστικής και πήρα 10 σε ένα μάθημα, το τι άκουσα δεν λέγεται, γλύφτη με είπαν και άλλα. Πήγα μετά από μήνες και έκατσα να πιω έναν καφέ με ένα δύο άτομα από την σχολή μετά την εξέταση και ήρθαν δήθεν τυχαία σε άλλη παρέα, η "πρώην" παρέα που είχα, για να κάθονται να ακούνε τι λέμε και δεν είναι μόνο αυτό. Στην συγκεκριμένη καφετέρια, έχουν να πάνε 2 χρόνια και ούτε ήθελαν γενικότερα να πάνε σε αυτήν. Μόνο ήρθαν μας έβριζαν, όσοι πήραμε 10 και έκατσαν σε άλλο τραπέζι, στην ίδια καφετέρια με εμάς. Τι να πω πραγματικά. Το ότι ήξερα ότι είναι ζώα, το γνώριζα, το ότι είναι τελείως ζώα, δεν το περίμμενα. Συγνώμη για τις εκφράσεις μου, αλλά έλεος με αυτά τα άτομα. Πιο πριν έδινα σημασία σε κάτι τέτοια, τώρα απλά τους έγραψα στα παλαιά των υποδημάτων μου. Ούτε θα ασχοληθώ, ούτε ασχολούμαι, πηγαίνω σχολή, δίνω εξετάσεις, παίρνω καλούς βαθμούς και φεύγω. Όμως η ζήλια έχει και ένα όριο...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο ενοουσα οτι τελικα για να κρατισεις ανθρωπους διπλα σου καταληγεις να παρατας τα σοβαρα θεματα και να το ριχνεις στη πλακα για να ελαφρυνει η ατμοσφαιρα και να αντεξεις.

----------


## DL010117a

> αυτο ενοουσα οτι τελικα για να κρατισεις ανθρωπους διπλα σου καταληγεις να παρατας τα σοβαρα θεματα και να το ριχνεις στη πλακα για να ελαφρυνει η ατμοσφαιρα και να αντεξεις.


Για να κρατήσεις ανθρώπους, πρέπει να μην έχεις προσωπικότητα, να μην έχεις πολύ άποψη, να σε κοροϊδεύουν και να γελούν μαζί σου και εσύ απλά να καταλήξεις να είσαι ένας γελωτοποιός. Όσοι θέλουν να έχουν αξιοπρέπεια, μένουν μόνοι σαν εμένα...

----------


## andreas86

Αναλογα ποιους εχεις διπλα σου δεν ισχυει για ολους!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

για την ωρα εισαι μικρος ακομα γι αυτο το λες αυτο και γω στην ηλικια σου τετια ελεγα αλλα οταν περασουν τα χρονια αφου ξεσαλωσες απο τα 20 εως τα 30 θα θες μετα καπου να κατσικωθεις

----------


## andreas86

31 ειμαι και ποτε μου δεν ειχα φιλους αυτο που λεμε πραγματικοί φιλοι!! Ασε που η παρεες μου ηταν απειροελαχιστα ατομα, απλως δεν μπορω να διανοηθω οτι μεσα στα τοσα ατομα δεν θα υπαρχουν πραγματικοι φιλοι!

----------


## DL010117a

> 31 ειμαι και ποτε μου δεν ειχα φιλους αυτο που λεμε πραγματικοί φιλοι!! Ασε που η παρεες μου ηταν απειροελαχιστα ατομα, απλως δεν μπορω να διανοηθω οτι μεσα στα τοσα ατομα δεν θα υπαρχουν πραγματικοι φιλοι!


1 θα είναι το πολύ, ο πραγματικός φίλος. Οι άλλοι έρχονται και φεύγουν.

----------


## f*Society

> συντροφο/η μπορεις να βρεις παντου το δυσκολο δεν ειναι αυτο αλλα πως να τον κρατησεις διπλα σου ξερεις πχ ποσο πιθανο ειναι να συναντησεις αυτη που θα θελες παντα και να φυγει μετα απο κει που ηρθε?
> το να μαθεις να κρατας ανθρωπους διπλα σου ειναι μια ολοκληρη φιλοσοφια.


Ποσο μα ποσο αληθεια!

----------


## maria pap

αυτη που λες με τον πολυ εγωισμο καθως νομιζει οτι ειναι η μοναδικη ομορφη γυναικα στον πλανητη να ξερεις οτι ειναι ευκολη και στο παιζει δυσκολη , αν την χειριστεις σωστα θα την ριξεις , δεν θεωρω οτι ειναι για σχεση η συγκεκριμενη , στη θεση σου θα της εθιγα τον εγωισμο ριχοντας την και θα εφευγα.

----------


## DL010117a

> αυτη που λες με τον πολυ εγωισμο καθως νομιζει οτι ειναι η μοναδικη ομορφη γυναικα στον πλανητη να ξερεις οτι ειναι ευκολη και στο παιζει δυσκολη , αν την χειριστεις σωστα θα την ριξεις , δεν θεωρω οτι ειναι για σχεση η συγκεκριμενη , στη θεση σου θα της εθιγα τον εγωισμο ριχοντας την και θα εφευγα.


Κοίτα, σαν την συγκεκριμένη κοπέλα υπάρχουν πολλές. Θέλω να κρατάω μια επαφή με τους ανθρώπους, αλλά αυτή που έβαλε ένα μεγάλο στοπ, πριν με γνωρίσει καλύτερα. Ούτε εγώ την ξέρω φυσικά, πως σκέφτεται και πως δρα με άλλους ανθρώπους, ίσως να είδε κάτι σε εμένα πχ πάχος και να την χάλασε. Είναι σεβαστό εν μέρη, αλλά θεωρώ πως δεν πρέπει να είναι μόνο ένα κριτήριο αυτό. Τα κιλά χάνονται εύκολα αν το πάρεις απόφαση, ο χαρακτήρας δεν φτιάχνεται ποτέ, με αυτόν θα πορευτεί στην ζωή.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν υποθεταμε οτι οι σχεσεις σου με τις γυναικες παει απο το κακο στο χειροτερο εχεις ενα καλο πατημα να τους πιανεις τη κουβεντα γιατι ετσι ειναι οι ανθρωποι σημερα οταν πετυχαινεις εισαι στριμενος χαχανουλης κ οταν αποτυχαινεις εισαι γλυκουλης συμπαθητικος σαν αυτο που λενε σαν παραδειγμα οποιος χανει στα χαρτια κερδιζει στην αγαπη αυτο θα εβαζα ως λεζαντα σε αυτη την εποχη γι αυτο το λογο εχω μια ταση να τα κρεμαω στον κοκκορα εχω μια αγαπη προς τα πουλερικα φαινεται

----------


## DL010117a

> αν υποθεταμε οτι οι σχεσεις σου με τις γυναικες παει απο το κακο στο χειροτερο εχεις ενα καλο πατημα να τους πιανεις τη κουβεντα γιατι ετσι ειναι οι ανθρωποι σημερα οταν πετυχαινεις εισαι στριμενος χαχανουλης κ οταν αποτυχαινεις εισαι γλυκουλης συμπαθητικος σαν αυτο που λενε σαν παραδειγμα οποιος χανει στα χαρτια κερδιζει στην αγαπη αυτο θα εβαζα ως λεζαντα σε αυτη την εποχη γι αυτο το λογο εχω μια ταση να τα κρεμαω στον κοκκορα εχω μια αγαπη προς τα πουλερικα φαινεται


Μπα, αν δεν έχεις την απαιτούμενη εμπειρία, δεν σου δίνουν σημασία. Αυτό ζητάει είτε μια γυναίκα, είτε ένας άντρας, εμπειρία. Το πιστεύεις ότι σε κάποια ανομολόγητα πανεπιστημίων, θεωρούν κοπέλες 20 ετών, ότι είναι ντροπή κάποια κοπέλα να είναι παρθένα στα 20 της. Το πιστεύεις; Δηλαδή έχει ξεφύγει τελείως ο κόσμος.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εχω περασει και απο τις 2 φασεις με εμπειρια και χωρις απλως σκεφτομουν οτι τη πρωτη φορα η θα γινω αστειος η θα τα κανω θαλασσα και μετα θα στροφαρει το μυαλο μου εγω τα βρισκω απαραιτητα και τα 2 αλλιως δε μπορω να λειτουργησω οταν πανε ολα ισια βαριεμαι και δε κανω τιπτ σχεδον αλλα αυτο το ειχαν πει και φιλοσοφοι που λεω εγω απλα το μελετησα.

----------


## DL010117a

> εχω περασει και απο τις 2 φασεις με εμπειρια και χωρις απλως σκεφτομουν οτι τη πρωτη φορα η θα γινω αστειος η θα τα κανω θαλασσα και μετα θα στροφαρει το μυαλο μου εγω τα βρισκω απαραιτητα και τα 2 αλλιως δε μπορω να λειτουργησω οταν πανε ολα ισια βαριεμαι και δε κανω τιπτ σχεδον αλλα αυτο το ειχαν πει και φιλοσοφοι που λεω εγω απλα το μελετησα.


Είναι ανάλογα τις περιπτώσεις των γυναικών πιστεύω. Άλλες θέλουν αποκλειστικά και μόνο την εμπειρία και άλλες δεν την θέλουν. Στο ενδιάμεσο παίζουν πολλα ρόλο, δηλαδή αν η κοπέλα σε γουστάρει, δεν θα ασχοληθεί αν έχεις εμπειρία ή όχι. Σε θέλει και αυτό έχει σημασία για εκείνη. Οι κοπέλες που θέλουν την εμπειρία, τη ζητούν αποκλειστικά μόνο για σεξ. Δεν λέω πάλι για να μην υπάρξει παρεξήγηση, ότι καταδικάζω το σεξ, γιατί θα βγούν και θα λένε ότι έχω μουσουλμανικές απόψεις και ότι αφορίζω το σεξ, όπως έχει ξανα αναφερθεί λανθασμένα από κάποιο μέλος, αλλά το σεξ σε μια 19χρονη-20χρονη, έχει καθοριστικό ρόλο, ακόμα και για την πορεία μιας σχέσης. Άλλες δεν θέλουν σχέση γιατί θεωρούν πως δεσμεύονται και δεν είναι ελεύθερες, αλλά θέλουν μόνο σεξ. Είναι γούστα αυτά και είναι ανάλογα με την περίπτωση της κάθε κοπέλας.

----------

